# January 2012 (Testers 182)... 38 BFPs...Find a TTC/Bump Buddy Here....



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST:* :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...s-here-104-testers-counting.html#post13113214 November Thread 
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...ber-testers-find-bump-buddy-join-us-here.html December thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-2-find-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14344039 February Thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...nd-your-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html#post14714632 March Thread

_*(2)Testers TBD*_
FOQUITA
GOODVIBES2


1/1 Testers (15)
_*(New Year's Day!!  or <--that's tea)*_
:hugs:AGREEKSMOM ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:BANANABROOKS - See you back at January's end!
:bfp:BELLA777:bfp: 12/28:happydance:
:bfp:BREELEEC:bfp: 12/28:happydance:​CHESKA ~ :hugs:see you again at month's end!
:hugs:CLAREBARE85 ~ :hugs: Next cycle WILL be the one!
:hugs:EQUAL ~ :hugs: Next cycle WILL be the one!
:hugs:HAYADDIE ~ :hugs: Next cycle WILL be the one!
:hugs:JACOBNMATTY ~ :hugs: Next cycle WILL be the one!
:bfp:KCOENNEN:bfp: 1/2:happydance:​KITTYARA ??
LEINZLOVE ~ :hugs:see you again at month's end!
LOMELLY ~ :hugs:see you again at month's end!
:bfp:SARAH_ANNE:bfp: 1/1:happydance:​SNOWFLAKES120 ~ :hugs:see you again at month's end!


1/2 Testers (4)
:hugs:ADAMARIE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
ALLY07 ??
:hugs:CHARISSE28 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
TTCfor2LONG ??


1/3 Testers (3)
Happy B-Day LALAR:cake:
MUMMY 85 ??
:bfp:SUNNIE1984:bfp: 1/3:happydance:​:hugs:WM61711 ~ :hugs: Next cycle WILL be the one!


1/4 Testers (10)
Happy B-Day CJHANSON:cake:
:hugs:ANGEL BABY ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:BECYBOO_x ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:C1403:bfp: 1/3:happydance:​:hugs:CJHANSON ~ :hugs: Next cycle WILL be the one!
:bfp:JUICYJEN:bfp: 1/2:happydance:
:bfp:MISS DIMITY:bfp: 1/2:happydance:​:hugs:MRGN626 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:RACHIEROO:bfp: 1/6:happydance:
:bfp:SANDY1222:bfp: 1/4:happydance:​SHOLI ~ :hugs:see you again at month's end!


1/5 Testers (8)
Happy B-Day ANEWBEGINNING and PJSTENSGAARD's DH:cake:
:hugs:28329 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
BABYBUMPHOPE ~ :hugs:see you again at month's end!
:hugs:BDAWN8403 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:DARKEST:bfp: 1/5:happydance:​:hugs:INOUE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:JAI ME ~ :hugs: Next cycle WILL be the one!
:hugs:PJSTENSGAARD ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:THAYNES ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/6 Testers (9)
:hugs:BEVERLEYLN ~ :hugs: Next cycle WILL be the one!
:hugs:DANCINGDIVA ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:FINGERSXXD ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:JANET PLANET ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:KROS330 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
MINNI2906 ??
:hugs:MOONSTAR2013 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
NAADS03 ??
:bfp:TTC_LOLLY:bfp: 1/1:happydance:​

1/7 Testers (13)
Happy B-Day SEAWEED EATER's DH:cake:
:bfp:BABYBELEL30:bfp: 1/7:happydance:​:hugs:CALISTA20 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:DBCG:bfp: 1/7:happydance:
:bfp:FAIRYLAND:bfp: 1/9:happydance:
:bfp:JAYMARIE1991:bfp: 1/9:happydance:
:bfp:LOONEYCARTER:bfp: 1/7:happydance:
:bfp:MAGNACARTA:bfp: 1/6:happydance:​:hugs:PINKPEONY ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:PINKTREE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
SDEITRICK1~ :hugs:see you again at month's end!
:bfp:SEAWEED EATER:bfp: 1/1:happydance:​:hugs:SHY88~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:WENDYK1 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/8 Testers (3)
:hugs:CHATTYB ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:MOMMYOF5:bfp: 12/24:happydance:​:hugs:SAKARI06 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/9 Testers (9)
Happy B-Day HASTI2011:cake:
ANDRIEFLOWER ??
:hugs:HOPING4MUNCHE~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:LEAHSMAMA ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
LOVE KNP ??
:hugs:MRS MIGGINS ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:PEGGY80 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:PRINCESSTAZ:bfp: 1/5:happydance:
:bfp:READY4OURBABY:bfp: 1/2:happydance:
:bfp:WANTABELLY:bfp: 1/7:happydance:​

1/10 Testers (11)
Happy B-Day SJDSMOMMY's DS:cake:
:hugs:8BUZZYBEE8 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:COUTURECUTS ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
DAZED125 ??
:hugs:JDH1982 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:JEWLS48:bfp: 1/7:happydance:​:hugs:LALAR ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:LATELY:bfp: 1/14:happydance:​:hugs:ROMATOMATO~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:ROSESOFTIN ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:SJDSMOMMY ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/11 Testers (6)
Happy B-Day INOUE's:cake:
:hugs:CHARLIE_LAEL ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:JEM_5500:bfp: 1/6:happydance:​:hugs:SHARNW ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:SKEET9924 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:STACEY333 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
TRY ROCKING ??


1/12 Testers (6)
Happy B-Day MOMMAWANNABE81:cake:
:hugs:FAITHBABIES ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:LILLICHLOE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
QUEENKINGFISH ??
:hugs:RAFWIFE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
SOOZANDLILY ??
:hugs:TLC ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/13 Testers (9)
Happy B-Day DBCG:cake:
ANEWBEGINNING ??
:hugs:ANNIE77 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:BUTTERWORTH ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:CCKARTING ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
MRS_DEL ??
ILIKECAKE ??
:bfp:SOPHL:bfp: 1/9:happydance:​:hugs:POMERANIAN ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:TRYING_BABY ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/14 Testers (9)
Happy Anniversary ~CHIPPER~:wedding:
AMINHA2011 ??
:hugs:~CHIPPER~ ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
ECHO~:hugs:see you again in May!
HOPEFULFI ??
:hugs:NORAHBATTIE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:NT123 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
PEPSICHIC ??
SOMBRA ??
:hugs:TAURUSMOM05 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/15 Testers (4)
Happy Anniversary NORAHBATTIE:wedding:
:bfp:BETSY333:bfp: 1/15:happydance:​:hugs:CRYSTAL5483 ~ :hugs:see you again in when April Showers!!
KEEDA ??
:hugs:LILYV ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/16 Testers (4)
:hugs:ALMOSTHERE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:ASHKNOWSBEST ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
COOCH ??
:bfp:WISHFULx1:bfp: 1/16:happydance:​


1/17 Testers (5)
Happy B-Day STACEY333:cake:
:hugs:BELLYBUMPLOVE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:CRYSTALCLARO ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:DAYDREAM ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
HEATHER11 ??
:bfp:KMWILLETS:bfp: 1/13:happydance:​

1/18 Testers (4)
:hugs:DEBZIE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:ELHAYM:bfp: 1/14:happydance:​:hugs:EMMYJEAN ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
GOING FOR2nd ??


1/19 Testers (34
JUSTKIA ??
KRIPPY ??
MS KS ??
NETTAMOMMYOF2 ??


1/20 Testers (5)
:hugs:ANABABE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
ECKY SPRAYER ??
:hugs:PINKSPRINKLES ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:REBECCALO ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
SOON2B WIFEY ??


1/21 Testers (4)
:bfp:ABARRO:bfp: 1/18:happydance:​:hugs:AMP26 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:BABYBOYLE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:DITHY ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/22 Testers (4)
:hugs:CHARMEDLASSIE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:DONUT:bfp: 1/25:happydance:​:hugs:HASTI2011 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
MOMMAWANNABE81 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:

1/23 Testers (2)
:hugs:EDAMAME ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:IMMY11 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/24 Testers (4)
Happy B-Day LILLICHLOE'S DD, MRS.RESA'S DH:cake:
:hugs:ALLIE2009 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:GAIAGIRL ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
KLALLEN ??
:hugs:MRS.RESA ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/25 Testers (4)
:hugs:DAISYQ ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
LOVETOTEACH ??
:hugs:MISSBABES ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
NADA A ??


1/26 Testers (4)
Happy B-Day DEBZIE's DD:cake:
BRADANDJANE ~:spermy: chasing that eggy into February!
CRAZY4BABY ~:spermy: chasing that eggy into February!
:bfp:FIONA23:bfp: 1/24:happydance:​:hugs:HONEYCHEEKS ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/27 Testers (3)
:hugs:BABYFEVA ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:KITTY2385:bfp: 1/28:happydance:​:hugs:ORCHID667 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/28 Testers (9)
Happy B-Day BECYBOO's DS:cake:
:bfp:ADAMARIE:bfp: 1/28:happydance:​ANNMARIECRISP ~:spermy: chasing that eggy into February!
:bfp:ASTELLARMOM:bfp: 1/24:happydance:​BABYBUMPHOPE ~:spermy: chasing that eggy into February!
:hugs:BECYBOO_x ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
CHESKA ~:spermy: chasing that eggy into February!
QUEEN BEE. ~:spermy: chasing that eggy into February!
SNOWFLAKES120 ~:spermy: chasing that eggy into February!
:hugs:TELLA ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


1/29 Testers (4)
:hugs:DRSQUID ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:ELLIS0498 ~:hugs: see you again in St. Patty's Reign!
:bfp:LEINZLOVE:bfp: 1/28:happydance:​:hugs:MUMMYOF2GIRLZ ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


*1/30*:test:ers (9)
ANNELIESE ~:spermy: chasing that eggy into February!
:hugs:ASHKNOWSBEST ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
KT1988 ~:spermy: chasing that eggy into February!
:bfp:LOMELLY:bfp: 1/30:happydance:
:bfp:MISHKA:bfp: 1/30:happydance:​:hugs:MISS_F ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:SHOLI ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:SIEGAL ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:TIGERLILLIE ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!


TODAY!! :test:
*1/31*:test:ers (4)
:hugs:2016 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:hugs:HEAVENLY ~ :hugs: see you again in St. Patty's Reign!
:hugs:MOOSE31 ~ :hugs:see you again in St. Valentine's arena!
:bfp:SDEITRICK1:bfp: 1/26:happydance:​

Hi Ladies,

As promised to an awesome member _FOQUITA_... I am starting this thread now! Some have sat out the December cycle and some have received AF late in November and won't be in for December. We are going to start this cycle and this year off with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!! I am TTC cycle #4 after a recent loss. Went right back into the egg chase in August after DW and I decided that was the best decision to help us through a really rough time. Our daughter is 9yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO in 2012!! I am currently FXD for December, but I have gotten great feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my HOPEFUL BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Also, at _8DPO,_ end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## foquita

aw mrsmm you made me smile so much, you're the best :D xxxx


----------



## AC1987

I hope me posting in this thread wont jinx me to make me not get a bfp in dec. But put me down for Jan 8th. Even though I REALLY hope to not test :(


----------



## TheSmpsns

DH and I only BD'd once.... 3 days before O, so I doubt this month is it. (stupid cold!) both of us got sicky around ovulation! 
Put me down for January 9th. Thanks!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi My January Huns!!! :flower:

:wave: to the new additions, starting the New Year off right: *AC1987 and THESMPSNS* I hope that you all get the BFPs of the new year!!! GL: FXD! :dust:

AC1987, don't worry, you are still in it for December!!! :dust:

THESMPSNS, so sorry you 2 were ill, now the way is cleared for TTC!:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in on you all. I wanted to make sure that you all know I haven't forgotten about you!!! :thumbup: Will be time to set up donations, times to BD, etc soon for you all as we have entered December!! :dust:


*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies&#8230; No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## TheSmpsns

I am just waiting to start AF so we get get to the next cycle! Should O around Christmas, so some christmas morning sex may be in order! hehe.


----------



## bdawn8403

Might as well put me down for the 5th. Don't know so far for December but just in case I must carry on to Jan. Thank you :)


----------



## foquita

i think december is going to fly in and i'll be ovulating in no time! i'm not counting which CD i am or anything and we're just going to BD lots and enjoy ourselves over the festive period :D i ovulated on CD42 this cycle and CD45 last cycle so i'm thinking it might be around the first week in january if i'm regular. i'll give an update on when i'm going to test :happydance:

good luck to everyone who gets a chance at a december conception :)


----------



## sharnw

Please put me down! I think im out for this month 2 days for af to catch me and I hope she doesnt! But just incase, thank you x


----------



## bdawn8403

sharnw said:


> Please put me down! I think im out for this month 2 days for af to catch me and I hope she doesnt! But just incase, thank you x

Same here. Got 2 days to go. Having either early pregnancy boob pain and nausea or now developing PMS for the first time in my life. Hope we won't end up needing this thread :flower:


----------



## sharnw

TheSmpsns said:


> I am just waiting to start AF so we get get to the next cycle! Should O around Christmas, so some christmas morning sex may be in order! hehe.

I should be O'ing around christmas too! :D


----------



## sharnw

bdawn8403 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Please put me down! I think im out for this month 2 days for af to catch me and I hope she doesnt! But just incase, thank you x
> 
> Same here. Got 2 days to go. Having either early pregnancy boob pain and nausea or now developing PMS for the first time in my life. Hope we won't end up needing this thread :flower:Click to expand...

I have major sore bb's too so annoying but i wouldnt mind if it were pregnancy symptons :winkwink:


----------



## sharnw

Yes everyone happy christmas season sexytime!!!! :xmas12:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wendy1977

TheSmpsns said:


> I am just waiting to start AF so we get get to the next cycle! Should O around Christmas, so some christmas morning sex may be in order! hehe.

I should O around Christmas too Fingers xd!:dust:



sharnw said:


> Yes everyone happy christmas season sexytime!!!! :xmas12:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yay!:dust:


----------



## Cheska

Please put me down for Jan 1st. Was so sad when af arrived last night but nyd would be a great day to get my bfp fx'ed!!!!!!!!xxx

GL and baby dust to all you Jan testers xxx


----------



## LilDreamy

AC1987 said:


> I hope me posting in this thread wont jinx me to make me not get a bfp in dec. But put me down for Jan 8th. Even though I REALLY hope to not test :(

Hope I'm not jinxing myself as well!!
Hoping for that BFP this month, BUT If not then I will be Testing again January 6th.

Please oh please add me! :D

Should be Ovulating Christmas Eve! :O Ohh how fun! :haha:
Guess I'm gonna have to play Naughty Santa... LOL jk jk. :sick:


----------



## bdawn8403

I have this constant empty feeling in my stomach, can't eat enough and am feeling a weird out of body way. Also been smelling things that aren't around. For two days I smelled bubble gum while I was at work and now sitting here I smell flowers or a flowery perfume.


----------



## sharnw

bdawn8403 said:


> i have this constant empty feeling in my stomach, can't eat enough and am feeling a weird out of body way. Also been smelling things that aren't around. For two days i smelled bubble gum while i was at work and now sitting here i smell flowers or a flowery perfume.

fingers crossed x


----------



## foquita

bdawn8403 said:


> I have this constant empty feeling in my stomach, can't eat enough and am feeling a weird out of body way. Also been smelling things that aren't around. For two days I smelled bubble gum while I was at work and now sitting here I smell flowers or a flowery perfume.

sounds promising, good luck :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, we are in full swing in December. However, there are some ladies with longer cycles that are beginning to make their way into January unfortunately as they missed the eggy in November! I hope you are all able to find some awesome buddies. As you can see by my siggy, my buddy list is growing!

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *LILDREAMY, CHESKA, SHARNW, and BDAWN8403*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*THESMPSNS* totally sounds like some Christmas loving is going to be in effect! Same with me as I should OV right around then as well!! :dust:

*AFM...*Busy, tiring weekend for me, and AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so I am a little down, but hanging in. As I mentioned, because we cannot do this the traditional way, I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads!! Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on each thread)Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:

**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## sharnw

Im out, no af yet, she's due today, cervix position is super low and now im waiting for her to arrive....

CHRISTMAS BDing IT IS! XO


----------



## bdawn8403

Still waiting to find out for Dec. Got good news today from work, won the first prize of $291 so hoping this good luck extends till tomorrow and AF stays away!!


----------



## Heather11

I am pretty sure I am out for Dec so I will probably be joining the Jan testers!


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hello there. I'm new here. You can put me down for Jan 13th of 2012 I'm thinking ahead. AF for December will not come until either the 10th or the 12th of this month. And I should be ov around the 24th through the 26th. So I will let you guys know.


----------



## bdawn8403

MrsMM24 said:


> Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *LILDREAMY, CHESKA, SHARNW, and BDAWN8403*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> [/SIZE]

Eventually everyone else around us will get one so there'll be no choice but to give it to us right? :flower:

I think I'm out for Dec, just checked cm and there was very very light pink/brownish blood in it, AF due tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *HEATHER11 and ANEWBEGINNING*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*BDAWN* CONGRATS on the prize at work! I still think you are ok in Dec, but you know you are welcome here in Jan!:dust:


*ANEWBEGINNING* Welcome, I am adding you to the frist page Hun! Don't worry, thinking ahead, I think you will soon learn, I am the QUEEN of planning ahead in here.... GL :dust:


AF has come a little earlier than normal (after MC) so we are looking into what if anything we will be able to get together to TTC again soon. I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb as financing TTC will be better then.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads as I said I would be!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## sharnw

Still no witch, due yesterday... :af::af::af:

Sore bbs, kept getting a broken sleep last night, soft cervix and cervix mid and.... :BFN:


----------



## 28329

Hey MrsMM. Can you put me down for the 1st please? Hope the new year brings me a bfp.


----------



## clarebare85

:happydance:hi Ladies 

I will be testing 1st January.I have been off the pill for 1 month now and my af arrived on time with a vengence so i am hoping that is a good sign that my cycle is back to normal.I have been waiting for 2 yrs for this so i am EXTREMLY excited, i just hope it doesnt take very long!!!!

Good Luck and baby dust to all :)
:hugs::happydance::winkwink::thumbup::baby:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *28329 and CLAREBARE85*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*SHARNW* no :af: = still chasing.... hang in there Hun! :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, beginning stages of my cycle... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## TTCfor2long

Hi Ladies! Put me down for testing on the 2nd. Hopefully we get out BFP this month. Otherwise, I have a FS appt on Dec15th to start talking about clomid again, starting January cycle. We will also be using the OvaCue starting January as well. But here's hoping we can avoid all that! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## LilDreamy

Soo I'm pretty sure I'm out this month! I'm 11 DPO and still a BFN.

SOOO! Since I'm out, I REALLY REALLY hope my AF Comes in the next two days!

I'm currently Post Miscarriage so I haven't had a cycle yet.
So I'm hoping that I guestimated it correctly and should be getting AF on the 9th.
And if I do then I should be ovulating the week OH will be back from a business trip and then leave again. He'll be here from the 18th to the 31st of December. Sooo My AF

HAS to come between Today and the 17th. I think the odds are in my favor... HOPEFULLY! 

Will be temping this next cycle and hopefully can pin point my Ovulation since I won't have any OPKs. :l

Good luck to all and Baby Dust to Everyone!!! :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! Well, my 1st AF arrived after my loss yesterday. Actually happy that it came earlier than expected as we can start TTC!! We have the green light to go ahead and try again!! 

Can you put me down for January 1st!! Hoping for that BFP to ring in the New Year!! Here's to hoping!! FX!!


----------



## TheSmpsns

I guess you can take me off of Jan 9th! Even though we only BD'd once this month, I got my BFP this morning! Hopefully it sticks this time! Maybe third time will be a charm!:thumbup:


----------



## LilDreamy

TheSmpsn CONGRATS!! :D :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

thesmpsns said:


> i guess you can take me off of jan 9th! Even though we only bd'd once this month, i got my bfp this morning! Hopefully it sticks this time! Maybe third time will be a charm!:thumbup:

congrats!!xo


----------



## 28329

TheSmpsns said:


> I guess you can take me off of Jan 9th! Even though we only BD'd once this month, I got my BFP this morning! Hopefully it sticks this time! Maybe third time will be a charm!:thumbup:

Huge congratulations to you.


----------



## Cheska

Congratulations!!!


----------



## RosesOfTin

Hey there! I started a January testing thread in TTC, but am so down for joining yours! Pleaseput me down for Jan 10! I'm going to try to hold out on testing for that long.


----------



## calista20

Hi everyone!

Mrsmm24 can you put me down for testing on the 7th? I should be o'ing right around xmas eve so I'm hoping for a Christmas conception :xmas12:


----------



## Peggy80

I'm looking at a christmas conception too :xmas20: 
can you put me down for the 9th?


----------



## sharnw

Im still lookin at testing January 
tested bfn this morning 
af is running late :dust:


----------



## mommyof5

Can you put me down for January 8th?


----------



## sharnw

YEP im down af your a witch!


----------



## LilDreamy

Hiya. :flower:

I got my BFP yesterday so afraid I won't be in the January Testers anymore. Thank you for adding me though! And hope to see you guys in 1st tri soon!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Good Luck ALL!!


----------



## honeycheeks

Hi, Pls add me to the January testers. i think i am out of the December league
________________
Honeycheeks
TTC for 21 months


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well I guess I am joining you ladies..AF caught me today at cycle day 35 (2 days earlier than I was expecting) guess my cycle is still regulating its self since I'm breast feeding my son. I'll be testing on the 10th which is my sons 1st birthday (if my cycle is the same length I should be 9 dpo at that time) Keeping my fingers crossed real tight as I wanted a september due date anyway! Potential due date of September 23rd.


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies looks like I'm joining you!! Can you put me down for January 11th .. It's just a guess of when af is due.. As long as she returns to normal this month after my surgery :)


----------



## echo

Hello again, Mrs.MM. I'm hoping January is the month for us!
Would you put me down for January 15th (New Years' conception!)? This month I am starting (again) with Vitex, B6, raw honey, and cutting out all alcohol and caffeine. I have read that it takes 6 months of Vitex use for it to work, so we'll see. GL to all!


----------



## sharnw

echo said:


> Hello again, Mrs.MM. I'm hoping January is the month for us!
> Would you put me down for January 15th (New Years' conception!)? This month I am starting (again) with Vitex, B6, raw honey, and cutting out all alcohol and caffeine. I have read that it takes 6 months of Vitex use for it to work, so we'll see. GL to all!

Hi love! :hi:
I am taking fertilaid for women, this is my second month taking it and im not pg yet :( 
but willing to go further with it, as the label says it takes at least 3 months for it to start working in the body, im hoping the vitex ingredient in the capsule will help me as well,, :)


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey looks like a great thread, can you add me for the 6th please


----------



## PrincessTaz

Well the :witch: got me this morning so here I am.....
I'll be Oing on boxing day so looking forward to some naughty Xmas fun! lol
Will you put me down to test on the 9th please :xmas2:


----------



## echo

sharnw said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Hello again, Mrs.MM. I'm hoping January is the month for us!
> Would you put me down for January 15th (New Years' conception!)? This month I am starting (again) with Vitex, B6, raw honey, and cutting out all alcohol and caffeine. I have read that it takes 6 months of Vitex use for it to work, so we'll see. GL to all!
> 
> Hi love! :hi:
> I am taking fertilaid for women, this is my second month taking it and im not pg yet :(
> but willing to go further with it, as the label says it takes at least 3 months for it to start working in the body, im hoping the vitex ingredient in the capsule will help me as well,, :)Click to expand...

Fertilaid has evening primrose in it, doesn't it? I didn't get along with evening primrose. :/ Good luck! I am really hoping this is the month!
I've already warned dh that he's not allowed to be 'too tired'.:winkwink:


----------



## Anewbeginning

honeycheeks said:


> Hi, Pls add me to the January testers. i think i am out of the December league
> ________________
> Honeycheeks
> TTC for 21 months

I'm sorry. I love your name "honeycheeks" :thumbup:


----------



## moose31

not officially joining yet..... stalking.....in limbo my TWW is going on 3...no AF but BFN still
GL


----------



## Anewbeginning

Is anybody OV around Christmas Eve/Day?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I am doing a little catching up after a busy busy weekend.

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *TTCFOR2LONG, SNOWFLAKES120, ROSESOFTIN, CALISTA20, PEGGY80, MOMMYOF5, HONEYCHEEKS, SJDSMOMMY, SKEET9924, ECHO, DANCINGDIVA, PRINCESSTAZ, and MOOSE31*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*SHARNW* sorry that AF flew in and sent you to Jan, but we welcome you and a 2012 New Year BFP:dust:

*LILDREAMY and THESMPSNS* We would have love to have you, BUT, we are happy that you ended up getting you BFPs!! CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!:happydance:


*SNOWFLAKES120* so sorry for your loss, I hope that you get another BFP sooner, than later! :dust:

*ANEWBEGINNING* my cycles have been very different from month to month after a July MC, so I could be wrong, but, it says that I am due for OV near Christmas. It actually gave me a wide range due to previous cycles so it has 18th-28th.... GL :dust:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!


**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## SJDsMommy

MrsMM24 Just wanted to point out a typo on my test date =P You wrote SKD when it should be SJD


----------



## calista20

Anewbeginning said:


> Is anybody OV around Christmas Eve/Day?

I should be ov'ing around then :) Crossing my fingers for a xmas baby for the both of us!


----------



## sharnw

echo said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> Hello again, Mrs.MM. I'm hoping January is the month for us!
> Would you put me down for January 15th (New Years' conception!)? This month I am starting (again) with Vitex, B6, raw honey, and cutting out all alcohol and caffeine. I have read that it takes 6 months of Vitex use for it to work, so we'll see. GL to all!
> 
> Hi love! :hi:
> I am taking fertilaid for women, this is my second month taking it and im not pg yet :(
> but willing to go further with it, as the label says it takes at least 3 months for it to start working in the body, im hoping the vitex ingredient in the capsule will help me as well,, :)Click to expand...
> 
> Fertilaid has evening primrose in it, doesn't it? I didn't get along with evening primrose. :/ Good luck! I am really hoping this is the month!
> I've already warned dh that he's not allowed to be 'too tired'.:winkwink:Click to expand...

Ohh really what is evening primrose? Is that a bad thing? :(


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi :)

I'm now CD3 of my 4th cycle. I'll be testing 5th January

X


----------



## NT123

Hey mrsmm, following December fiasco can u put me down for 11 jan please, not going to be taking it too seriously over the holidays but u never know right? How are things with u?


----------



## echo

sharnw said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> Hello again, Mrs.MM. I'm hoping January is the month for us!
> Would you put me down for January 15th (New Years' conception!)? This month I am starting (again) with Vitex, B6, raw honey, and cutting out all alcohol and caffeine. I have read that it takes 6 months of Vitex use for it to work, so we'll see. GL to all!
> 
> Hi love! :hi:
> I am taking fertilaid for women, this is my second month taking it and im not pg yet :(
> but willing to go further with it, as the label says it takes at least 3 months for it to start working in the body, im hoping the vitex ingredient in the capsule will help me as well,, :)Click to expand...
> 
> Fertilaid has evening primrose in it, doesn't it? I didn't get along with evening primrose. :/ Good luck! I am really hoping this is the month!
> I've already warned dh that he's not allowed to be 'too tired'.:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh really what is evening primrose? Is that a bad thing? :(Click to expand...

No, not if you need it. It is supposed to lessen pms symptoms and regulate metabolism, among other things. It made my breasts the most sore I have ever felt them, at least I am assuming it was that, because that was all I was taking that cycle. Overall, its supposed to be really great for you. Maybe I took too high a dose. I might try it again. Let me know how fertilaid works for you (side effects and whatnot).


----------



## sharnw

echo said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> Hello again, Mrs.MM. I'm hoping January is the month for us!
> Would you put me down for January 15th (New Years' conception!)? This month I am starting (again) with Vitex, B6, raw honey, and cutting out all alcohol and caffeine. I have read that it takes 6 months of Vitex use for it to work, so we'll see. GL to all!
> 
> Hi love! :hi:
> I am taking fertilaid for women, this is my second month taking it and im not pg yet :(
> but willing to go further with it, as the label says it takes at least 3 months for it to start working in the body, im hoping the vitex ingredient in the capsule will help me as well,, :)Click to expand...
> 
> Fertilaid has evening primrose in it, doesn't it? I didn't get along with evening primrose. :/ Good luck! I am really hoping this is the month!
> I've already warned dh that he's not allowed to be 'too tired'.:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh really what is evening primrose? Is that a bad thing? :(Click to expand...
> 
> No, not if you need it. It is supposed to lessen pms symptoms and regulate metabolism, among other things. It made my breasts the most sore I have ever felt them, at least I am assuming it was that, because that was all I was taking that cycle. Overall, its supposed to be really great for you. Maybe I took too high a dose. I might try it again. Let me know how fertilaid works for you (side effects and whatnot).Click to expand...

Now that you mention it, my bbs did feel more on the sore side, i even think it made me feel more pregnant even though i wasnt :( i think i was taking too much and was too much hormones for me as i was taking fertilaid, fertile cm and the tea :wacko: now im on fertilaid and occasionally drinking the tea. This will be the end of my second month when i finish this bottle at the end of december


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies I know from previous threads & hi to all newbies! MrsMM Please add me to test for January 16th, the day after I get back from a nice tropical vaca w. DH! Will be in my TWW during vaca with my parents as well, so hoping if I am pregnant by then my symptoms won't be obvious ones, as I do not want to tell my parents until the start of my second tri! hehe


----------



## calista20

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies I know from previous threads & hi to all newbies! MrsMM Please add me to test for January 16th, the day after I get back from a nice tropical vaca w. DH! Will be in my TWW during vaca with my parents as well, so hoping if I am pregnant by then my symptoms won't be obvious ones, as I do not want to tell my parents until the start of my second tri! hehe


Sorry to see you here! Your last tww looked so promising! Lots of baby dust to you this month!!


----------



## sharnw

Can you lovely ladies stalk my chart in the next couple of weeks to give me heads up when my dh and i can start BDing?? thank you :)


----------



## echo

I just realized that my testing date is the day I leave for my vacation to New Orleans to celebrate 10 years with my hubby. I guess I'll be testing the 14th so I can see how much fun I can have down there (as if I'm not a poas addict anyway ;).


----------



## almosthere

Sorry to see you here! Your last tww looked so promising! Lots of baby dust to you this month!! (okay technical difficulties with quoting for some reason haha)

Me: Ugh, I know, I thought I had my bun cooking already! :haha: No idea what my right ovary is up to but it sure was sore for a good week! Fresh start, hope we both get our bun in the oven for Jan!!


----------



## Anewbeginning

calista20 said:


> Anewbeginning said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody OV around Christmas Eve/Day?
> 
> I should be ov'ing around then :) Crossing my fingers for a xmas baby for the both of us!Click to expand...

Yes :thumbup: Fingers cross and prayers. CD-1 for me today. I'm more tired then PMS. Prayerfully I'll have my :bfp: around my birthday Jan 5th :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Anewbeginning said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anewbeginning said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody OV around Christmas Eve/Day?
> 
> I should be ov'ing around then :) Crossing my fingers for a xmas baby for the both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes :thumbup: Fingers cross and prayers. CD-1 for me today. I'm more tired then PMS. Prayerfully I'll have my :bfp: around my birthday Jan 5th :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll be due to test around 5th jan too :) fingers crossed for us both

X


----------



## butterworth

Hi MrsMM24
Can you add me I'll be testing around jan 13 af got me last night feeling kinda down today


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *BABYBUMPHOPES, NT123, ALMOSTHERE, ECHO, and BUTTERWORTH*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*SHARNW* EPO is actually used in fertility treatments to help people with CM. It helps a good majority have more fertile CM. HOWEVER, it is to be noted that it is only taken from AF to OV as it also contributes to helping the uterus contract so not after OV. AS for your chart, I am soooo into chart stalking so I will definitely be on yours. No problem!:dust:

*NT123* you know, that is a good move, as when you have the opportunity to stop taking it too serious after attacking TTC hard, BFPs result for sooo many. GL Hun! I am hanging in, thank you sooo much for asking. I am sitting this cycle out unfortunately as getting donors around the holidays is super difficult, but cannot wait to TTC in January cycle.:dust:


*ECHO* Let's hope you will only be drinking sparkling cider during your celebration! :dust:


*BUTTERWORTH* I totally understand, been there.... so I am sending you extra :hugs::hugs:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## almosthere

butterworth said:


> Hi MrsMM24
> Can you add me I'll be testing around jan 13 af got me last night feeling kinda down today

I am on cd 2 as well! :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Cd 5 today :)


----------



## butterworth

almosthere said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsMM24
> Can you add me I'll be testing around jan 13 af got me last night feeling kinda down today
> 
> I am on cd 2 as well! :hugs:Click to expand...

I see we are on the same cycle length too 32 days if your siggy is right i'm around that 31-32cd. hopefully we both get to see our bfp's soon 
sending loads of baby dust for all you wonderful ladies bring on the bfps


----------



## butterworth

MrsMM24 thank you for doing all these wonderful threads your positivity gives me strength and I don't think I'm alone in this.


----------



## NT123

Thanks for that mrsmm, we'll have to see how it goes, not getting my hopes up too high but if it's meant to be it will be I guess. Lots of baby dust for u for when u get ur donor x


----------



## almosthere

butterworth said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsMM24
> Can you add me I'll be testing around jan 13 af got me last night feeling kinda down today
> 
> I am on cd 2 as well! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I see we are on the same cycle length too 32 days if your siggy is right i'm around that 31-32cd. hopefully we both get to see our bfp's soon
> sending loads of baby dust for all you wonderful ladies bring on the bfpsClick to expand...

yes it should be right or close. My last cycle was 34 days and the one before that was 29. I ovd cd 22 last month!


----------



## Anewbeginning

BabyBumpHope said:


> Anewbeginning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anewbeginning said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody OV around Christmas Eve/Day?
> 
> I should be ov'ing around then :) Crossing my fingers for a xmas baby for the both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes :thumbup: Fingers cross and prayers. CD-1 for me today. I'm more tired then PMS. Prayerfully I'll have my :bfp: around my birthday Jan 5th :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be due to test around 5th jan too :) fingers crossed for us both
> 
> XClick to expand...


Yes I'm going to do that. Because that week, My period( :af:) should be coming or the beginning of that 2nd week of Jan.


----------



## honeycheeks

Put me down for 15th Jan. I hope the new year does it for me


----------



## honeycheeks

Anewbeginning said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anewbeginning said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody OV around Christmas Eve/Day?
> 
> I should be ov'ing around then :) Crossing my fingers for a xmas baby for the both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes :thumbup: Fingers cross and prayers. CD-1 for me today. I'm more tired then PMS. Prayerfully I'll have my :bfp: around my birthday Jan 5th :hugs:Click to expand...

cd 2 for me today.Anewbeginning, you could be my TTC buddy:thumbup:
:dust: to all january testers


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm not even sure if I will end up here or not still waiting to hear from the FS as to when we can try again. But wanted to say hello! And wish each and every one of you the best of luck!


----------



## Anewbeginning

honeycheeks said:


> Anewbeginning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anewbeginning said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody OV around Christmas Eve/Day?
> 
> I should be ov'ing around then :) Crossing my fingers for a xmas baby for the both of us!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes :thumbup: Fingers cross and prayers. CD-1 for me today. I'm more tired then PMS. Prayerfully I'll have my :bfp: around my birthday Jan 5th :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> cd 2 for me today.Anewbeginning, you could be my TTC buddy:thumbup:
> :dust: to all january testersClick to expand...

Ok Honeycheeks, I'll be your TTC buddy :hugs:


----------



## mommyof5

Crystal5483 said:


> I'm not even sure if I will end up here or not still waiting to hear from the FS as to when we can try again. But wanted to say hello! And wish each and every one of you the best of luck!

If you are going to try, I just had a chemical too! And we are back into trying


----------



## leahsmama

can i be added for the 9th please? hoping the new year will bring us all our BFP's :)


----------



## Anewbeginning

Ladies I'm out for Jan. I had to put our wedding on hold until June. Something came up..So I'll miss this cycle :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Anewbeginning said:


> Ladies I'm out for Jan. I had to put our wedding on hold until June. Something came up..So I'll miss this cycle :cry::cry::cry:

Oh no what a shame :(

Are you going to wait until after the wedding altogether?

X


----------



## Crystal5483

mommyof5 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if I will end up here or not still waiting to hear from the FS as to when we can try again. But wanted to say hello! And wish each and every one of you the best of luck!
> 
> If you are going to try, I just had a chemical too! And we are back into tryingClick to expand...

Oh really? I'm sorry! I just started full flow today. My doc still hasn't emailed me about clomid again so I'm going to call tomorrow. If he says no then we'll try a natural round! See what happens!!  When was yours?


----------



## mommyof5

Crystal5483 said:


> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if I will end up here or not still waiting to hear from the FS as to when we can try again. But wanted to say hello! And wish each and every one of you the best of luck!
> 
> If you are going to try, I just had a chemical too! And we are back into tryingClick to expand...
> 
> Oh really? I'm sorry! I just started full flow today. My doc still hasn't emailed me about clomid again so I'm going to call tomorrow. If he says no then we'll try a natural round! See what happens!!  When was yours?Click to expand...

Not sure, I started bleeding a day after my BFP but my levels were going up, and my doc said everything was fine, then all of a sudden my levels were 8. So I think it was 4 weeks ago. I havent got my menstrual yet, so I could be pregnant again, but I am not going to test until the 8th.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hi ladies :hi:

mm~ can you add me to the list not sure when ill test yet though

well im here from the december thread but hoping for better news this cycle. im currently CD4 today with a bit of an unusual AF. im normally very heavy and have extreme cramps and nothing much else. but im a bit lighter than usual with no cramps but still tired, not sleeping and nauseous. it sucks :nope: not sure ill even go the full 6/7 days i normally do. :shrug:
(sorry for rant)

but i do know ill be OVing between 23-26th this month. i see a few possible buddies this time around:thumbup:


GL & FX to us all!!!


----------



## Anewbeginning

BabyBumpHope said:


> Anewbeginning said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I'm out for Jan. I had to put our wedding on hold until June. Something came up..So I'll miss this cycle :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Oh no what a shame :(
> 
> Are you going to wait until after the wedding altogether?
> 
> XClick to expand...

Yes I may have to wait until after the wedding. That's in June. So either the early Fall I'll TTC again. But we can still be TTC buddies!


----------



## Anewbeginning

READY4OURBABY said:


> hi ladies :hi:
> 
> mm~ can you add me to the list not sure when ill test yet though
> 
> well im here from the december thread but hoping for better news this cycle. im currently CD4 today with a bit of an unusual AF. im normally very heavy and have extreme cramps and nothing much else. but im a bit lighter than usual with no cramps but still tired, not sleeping and nauseous. it sucks :nope: not sure ill even go the full 6/7 days i normally do. :shrug:
> (sorry for rant)
> 
> but i do know ill be OVing between 23-26th this month. i see a few possible buddies this time around:thumbup:
> 
> 
> GL & FX to us all!!!

Can I still be your buddy even though I'm out for this month:shrug:?


----------



## READY4OURBABY

Anewbeginning said:


> READY4OURBABY said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :hi:
> 
> mm~ can you add me to the list not sure when ill test yet though
> 
> well im here from the december thread but hoping for better news this cycle. im currently CD4 today with a bit of an unusual AF. im normally very heavy and have extreme cramps and nothing much else. but im a bit lighter than usual with no cramps but still tired, not sleeping and nauseous. it sucks :nope: not sure ill even go the full 6/7 days i normally do. :shrug:
> (sorry for rant)
> 
> but i do know ill be OVing between 23-26th this month. i see a few possible buddies this time around:thumbup:
> 
> 
> GL & FX to us all!!!
> 
> Can I still be your buddy even though I'm out for this month:shrug:?Click to expand...


of course hun:winkwink: im sorry your out for awhile. i hope whatever is going on gets better:hugs:


----------



## chattyB

May I join you please? I'm 11dpo today and woke up to spotting :(. The witch will be here by tomorrow morning.

I'll be testing again on the 8th January @ approx 11dpo.

FXd ladies, that January is our month!


----------



## Jai Me

Hello To The Ladies of the January 2012 Thread!!! 
Can you add me to January 5th, 2012 :af:
Thank you, 
Best of luck to all of you in the new year!!!! 
:dust:


----------



## almosthere

Ugh, so I thought AF ended two days ago, then after sex last night and this am, dark pink last night and red this am after cleaning up, not sure if it is af related or just due to having a super sensitive cervix off bcps if that is even possible haha. sorry for tmi, just needed to share my icky frustration just grosses me out, hoping this is the last month i have to deal with this issue! hehe


----------



## NT123

Ok, so af is ending today so now I'm on Ovulation watch! Tho month I'm testing the whole way thru as I'm convinced my cb smiley was just a peak, not actual ovulation! So lots of Christmas bd'ing ( likely to be the week off work yay) and hopefully on 11th jan there will be good news!!)


----------



## Crystal5483

mommyof5 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if I will end up here or not still waiting to hear from the FS as to when we can try again. But wanted to say hello! And wish each and every one of you the best of luck!
> 
> If you are going to try, I just had a chemical too! And we are back into tryingClick to expand...
> 
> Oh really? I'm sorry! I just started full flow today. My doc still hasn't emailed me about clomid again so I'm going to call tomorrow. If he says no then we'll try a natural round! See what happens!!  When was yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure, I started bleeding a day after my BFP but my levels were going up, and my doc said everything was fine, then all of a sudden my levels were 8. So I think it was 4 weeks ago. I havent got my menstrual yet, so I could be pregnant again, but I am not going to test until the 8th.Click to expand...


Oh wow. Yeah I was spotting Before my BFP and levels were low to start. They went up... And then fell. Not sure if we are out for this month. Still haven't heard from the doctor.... Grr!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I'm pretty sure AF is arriving today since she didn't yesterday and my temp dropped again today so I'm here to join the January thread! 

Hoping and praying for my BFP this month! 
Good luck and lots of baby :dust: to everyone!


----------



## LalaR

Hi MrsMM,
Please could I join you in January as I am sure that AF is on her way. I should be ov'ing between Christmas and New Year with AF next being due 10th january. I am hoping for a late birthday present (36 on the 3rd jan) since it looks like I can't have an early Christmas present!!
How are you? Have you got plans to start again with the donations in january? Hope all is well. Thanks for all your support so far.
L x


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM - The witch got me :( Can you add me for the 16th and I'll adjust if I need to when I got confirmation of ov. My fertile time is right when our baby would've been due so hopefully that will be our good luck charm this month. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

hi ladies..just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing. im sorry to see AF creeping in a few of you :hugs: 

remember to stay positive its going to happen and hopefully this is our month!!!! :dust:

afm...AF seems to be on her way out. but im only on cd4 which is a bit weird. and im still nauseous but other than that i pretty much have my donations lined up. and im getting my opks this weekend so im ready


----------



## PinkPeony

Hello again MrsMM!! Can you mark me in for Jan 7?
I should be ovulating right around xmas! Come on baby Jesus help me outtttt!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Hello everyone! I am new to this so could you add me to January 1st! Hoping for some good luck with the new year after a chemical last month. This thread has given me so much hope! Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

Hi ladies!!! I hope January is our month!! This will by my third cycle TTC. MrsMM would you put me down for testing on Jan 12 please? thank you! Wishing :dust: for us all


----------



## 28329

Well. Cd 10 today. Should ovulate in 2 days. Have had ewcm since cd 8 and dull cramps since last night so ovulation isn't far off. Not using opks this cycle but still temping. Hope cycle #5 ttc is lucky for us. Good luck ladies.


----------



## almosthere

my af has been peeking in and out on cd 5 so odd, just want this spotting to leave to I can start baby dancing! woohoo 2012!!!


----------



## karry1412

So strange, I thought I'd already posted on here but apparently not! I'm still hoping for a December BFP but I have my fingers crossed for all you ladies - I'll be lurking here either way.

TheSmpsns & LilDreamy - Congratulations on your BFPs! Hope you have a H&H 9 months! :baby: :baby:

NT123 - Maybe not taking things seriously is just what you need :thumbup: Hope you enjoy the festive period & you get your BFP soon.

Anewbeginning - Just wanted to send you this: :hugs:

LalaR - Hope you get your birthday present!

READY4OURBABY - Sorry to hear AF got your but it sounds like you've got everything sorted for the next cycle! Fingers crossed for you.



butterworth said:


> MrsMM24 thank you for doing all these wonderful threads your positivity gives me strength and I don't think I'm alone in this.

Definitely not! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *HONEYCHEEKS, LEAHSMAMAM, READY4OURBABY, CHATTYB, JAI ME, LALAR, ICKLE PAND, LILLICHLOE, HAYADDIE, and PINKPEONY*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*BUTTERWORTH* thank you Hun! It helps to hear that because it really does feel good to me to be a positive part of the TTC process for each of you. It helps me keep my perspective and motivation.:dust:

*NT123* thank you very much Hun! :dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* Hey Hun! Lurk away, we will be happy to be a part of your TTC journey again this month :dust:


*ANEWBEGINNING* so sorry to hear about the wedding postponing and TTC. Just know that I plan on being here when you return. I hope all is well, and PM me if you need anything:hugs::hugs:


Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *BABYBUMPHOPES, NT123, ALMOSTHERE, ECHO, and BUTTERWORTH*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*SHARNW* EPO is actually used in fertility treatments to help people with CM. It helps a good majority have more fertile CM. HOWEVER, it is to be noted that it is only taken from AF to OV as it also contributes to helping the uterus contract so not after OV. AS for your chart, I am soooo into chart stalking so I will definitely be on yours. No problem!:dust:

*NT123* you know, that is a good move, as when you have the opportunity to stop taking it too serious after attacking TTC hard, BFPs result for sooo many. GL Hun! I am hanging in, thank you sooo much for asking. I am sitting this cycle out unfortunately as getting donors around the holidays is super difficult, but cannot wait to TTC in January cycle.:dust:


*ECHO* Let's hope you will only be drinking sparkling cider during your celebration! :dust:


*BUTTERWORTH* I totally understand, been there.... so I am sending you extra :hugs::hugs:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## 28329

MrsMM, I hope you don't mind me putting you in my sigi. Looking forward to you ttc in January.


----------



## sharnw

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *HONEYCHEEKS, LEAHSMAMAM, READY4OURBABY, CHATTYB, JAI ME, LALAR, ICKLE PAND, LILLICHLOE, HAYADDIE, and PINKPEONY*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> *BUTTERWORTH* thank you Hun! It helps to hear that because it really does feel good to me to be a positive part of the TTC process for each of you. It helps me keep my perspective and motivation.:dust:
> 
> *NT123* thank you very much Hun! :dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* Hey Hun! Lurk away, we will be happy to be a part of your TTC journey again this month :dust:
> 
> 
> *ANEWBEGINNING* so sorry to hear about the wedding postponing and TTC. Just know that I plan on being here when you return. I hope all is well, and PM me if you need anything:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *BABYBUMPHOPES, NT123, ALMOSTHERE, ECHO, and BUTTERWORTH*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> *SHARNW* EPO is actually used in fertility treatments to help people with CM. It helps a good majority have more fertile CM. HOWEVER, it is to be noted that it is only taken from AF to OV as it also contributes to helping the uterus contract so not after OV. AS for your chart, I am soooo into chart stalking so I will definitely be on yours. No problem!:dust:
> 
> *NT123* you know, that is a good move, as when you have the opportunity to stop taking it too serious after attacking TTC hard, BFPs result for sooo many. GL Hun! I am hanging in, thank you sooo much for asking. I am sitting this cycle out unfortunately as getting donors around the holidays is super difficult, but cannot wait to TTC in January cycle.:dust:
> 
> 
> *ECHO* Let's hope you will only be drinking sparkling cider during your celebration! :dust:
> 
> 
> *BUTTERWORTH* I totally understand, been there.... so I am sending you extra :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!

Thank you MrsMM,, So i might just go ahead with my fertilaid capsules and stop taking them after I O? :)


----------



## READY4OURBABY

popping in to see how you ladies were doing...have a good weekend..big :hugs: to you all

afm...af is gone (early but yay)...im going to do a little drinking this weekend hopefully for the last time for 9 months...then its down to business

stay hopeful ladies... :bfp: all around!!!


----------



## sharnw

Gave up an started drinking :( i havent drank since september... Just going let loose and relax, dh is gone for a few days for work and i'm very lonley :( so i decided to have a few drinks and some movies tonight :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharnw said:


> Gave up an started drinking :( i havent drank since september... Just going let loose and relax, dh is gone for a few days for work and i'm very lonley :( so i decided to have a few drinks and some movies tonight :)

I had a bottle of wine the other night too. I hadn't drank since beggining of august! Needless to say it went straight to my head!

X


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls! well i'm back again after my MC... 11 days after it all started i got my BFN... DH and i are trying again straight away and if i treat the start of the MC and cycle day 1 AF if due on the 1st of Jan so add me to the list!!

GL girls hope we all get our :bfp: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## annmariecrisp

I'm in!!! 3dpo today and af due on the 28th! :) xxx hope everyone is getting excited xxx


----------



## 8buzzybee8

Well this month me and OH are away in Thailand until the 18 so we will be trying in a nice relaxesmd enviroment. Let's hope that does the trick lol.

Could you add me for the 7th please xxx


----------



## almosthere

READY4OURBABY said:


> popping in to see how you ladies were doing...have a good weekend..big :hugs: to you all
> 
> afm...af is gone (early but yay)...im going to do a little drinking this weekend hopefully for the last time for 9 months...then its down to business
> 
> stay hopeful ladies... :bfp: all around!!!

I have felt so stressed and not myself-all depressed from months of bfns. So I drank 2 nights ago while I was still spotting/af and had the time of my life! I told DH I know I shouldn't drink, but we are in a drinking safety zone and I wanted to go out with a bang because we cannot drink with friends on New Years since it is when I am due to OV! So I had a couple drinks, some shots-didn't get all that drunk which is good anyway, and I even crossed something off my list-i road a mechanical bull! haha. I am so happy I did this and don't feel guilty at all, I wanted to go out with a bang before motherhood, and I think I did it! We all need a little break from ttc and have a taste of fun instead of all these upsets-I think it is great to break up ttc with some fun which is well needed for us all I'm sure! :hugs:


----------



## moose31

officially a january tester :/ ......AF arrived 7 days late after v light spotting on 5-6 days late. making my last cycle 37 days long. not sure when Ill test but we'll say JAN 31st . GL this month


----------



## mommyof5

CHATTYB!!! We are testing on the same day! Finally another January 8th tester!


----------



## sharnw

Hehehe yes the drinkies went strait to my head hahha had 5 colourful flavoured vodka drinks :blush: yes i agree with you Almosthere,, its good to have a break and fun :)


----------



## almosthere

sharnw said:


> Hehehe yes the drinkies went strait to my head hahha had 5 colourful flavoured vodka drinks :blush: yes i agree with you Almosthere,, its good to have a break and fun :)

This thread made me extra happy and laugh today because I just realized that at least 4 of us admitted to giving in and drinking lots due to ttc stress/other reasons :haha: But yes it was a great change having fun again with a little extra help :wine: :winkwink: But here is to hopefully no more drinking for the best trade in the world, baby instead!! :cloud9: bring on 2012 ladies, woohoo!!! :baby:


----------



## seaweed eater

First month TTC, currently planning to test 1/7, though may move that forward depending on when I ovulate. It's my husband's birthday so I'd rather test earlier and avoid the extra pressure! :D Eeeek can't wait!! Much much :dust: to all!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I am so confused right now..So I had gotten my period on the 11th 2 days earlier than expected. It lasted only 4 days instead of my usual 7 and was rather light it was more than spotting but I probably could have gotten away with only 2 pads/tampons a day..of course that wouldn't be sanitary at all..Also even when I did get my period I still had the strong urge to take a test anyway! I didnt though but anyway I can't help but feel like I really am pregnant..I just don't know what to do right now, I am having major heart burn as we speak (and I NEVER get heartburn!), been feeling nauseous on and off for the past few days..typical symptoms but since I had my period I just don't think I am..I mean anything is possible but I know its highly unlikely..still I don't think its _just_ my wanting to be pregnant thats making me feel like this..I definitely feel like something is going on..I just don't know what yet..

..Anyone?


----------



## seaweed eater

SJDsMommy said:


> I am so confused right now..So I had gotten my period on the 11th 2 days earlier than expected. It lasted only 4 days instead of my usual 7 and was rather light it was more than spotting but I probably could have gotten away with only 2 pads/tampons a day..of course that wouldn't be sanitary at all..Also even when I did get my period I still had the strong urge to take a test anyway! I didnt though but anyway I can't help but feel like I really am pregnant..I just don't know what to do right now, I am having major heart burn as we speak (and I NEVER get heartburn!), been feeling nauseous on and off for the past few days..typical symptoms but since I had my period I just don't think I am..I mean anything is possible but I know its highly unlikely..still I don't think its _just_ my wanting to be pregnant thats making me feel like this..I definitely feel like something is going on..I just don't know what yet..
> 
> ..Anyone?

Are you temping, SJDsMommy? That could help resolve whether you might be pregnant or whether you are on a new cycle...if your temps stayed high or dipped and went back up again then you might be pregnant, but if they have stayed low then probably not.

Part of me wants to say why not :test: since you have a strong feeling...but I know only a BFP would really resolve things! A BFN would still be frustrating...or do you think it would be helpful to see that? Anyway fingers crossed for you!


----------



## anneliese

I expect my period in January to come between the 28th and 31st, so I've set a testing date for the 30th even though I'm sure I'll be testing far before then anyway :winkwink::haha:


----------



## MissDimity

Hi all,

Can you please include me.
Hoping to test and get a BFP on 7th Jan.

Baby dust to all x


----------



## anneliese

annmariecrisp said:


> I'm in!!! 3dpo today and af due on the 28th! :) xxx hope everyone is getting excited xxx

Wow same as me! I ovulated on the 14th this month and expect my period to get here between Dec 28-30. I should ovulate around Jan 14th so here's to hoping January is our month :happydance::kiss:


----------



## echo

Must I say, I also indulged. The first day of AF the hubby and I shared a couple bottles of wine, watched movies and hung out together like we haven't in ages. It was nice. The headache the next day was not. :/
Back on the wagon, though. Also trying to stop eating refined grains (I love bread so damn much its not funny) and drink more water. 
Thanks for the info on EPO, MrsMM. I don't have cm issues, so I'll skip taking it. I'm actually not taking anything this month. With my wacky cycle last month, I have decided to have a few months of au natural (or just the one if we conceive :) ).


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies so after much thought I have decided to try this month after a chemical. The doctor had me on clomid last month but he won't give it to us this time around. So here's to a natural cycle with hopefully plenty of luck!! I'm not sure when I will be testing yet because full flow didn't start until Thursday but I will keep you updated. 

Also... For those of you that temp... How is it actually dobe? Im actually clueless but thinking I may try! Thanks again!


----------



## magnacarta

Hi all! We're finally going to start ttc this week, so go ahead and put me down for Jan 7th


----------



## BabyBumpHope

magnacarta said:


> Hi all! We're finally going to start ttc this week, so go ahead and put me down for Jan 7th

Good luck hun :)

X


----------



## lillichloe

So I bought 7 OPKs to try to pinpoint my ovulation this month. When do I start using them I am on cd4 and I think the last day of AF she's usually here for 5 days but my cycle this time started a day early and hasn't been nearly as heavy. ??? The boxes says cd10 but idk.


----------



## 28329

I'm due to ovulate today but isn't happening. I had ewcm cd 8 and 9 have had watery n creamy since but I think I have another couple days to wait.


----------



## PepsiChic

leaving the dec thead and joining the janurary hopefulls. please add me for the 14th! x


----------



## seaweed eater

lillichloe said:


> So I bought 7 OPKs to try to pinpoint my ovulation this month. When do I start using them I am on cd4 and I think the last day of AF she's usually here for 5 days but my cycle this time started a day early and hasn't been nearly as heavy. ??? The boxes says cd10 but idk.

If your cycle is 28 days and you don't know when you ovulate, I think CD10 would be a safe bet. You probably won't get a positive OPK until a day or two before you ovulate so if you have a 16-day LP then CD10 would put you at two days before, and that's the most extreme case. Did that make sense? :wacko:


----------



## lillichloe

seaweed eater said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> So I bought 7 OPKs to try to pinpoint my ovulation this month. When do I start using them I am on cd4 and I think the last day of AF she's usually here for 5 days but my cycle this time started a day early and hasn't been nearly as heavy. ??? The boxes says cd10 but idk.
> 
> If your cycle is 28 days and you don't know when you ovulate, I think CD10 would be a safe bet. You probably won't get a positive OPK until a day or two before you ovulate so if you have a 16-day LP then CD10 would put you at two days before, and that's the most extreme case. Did that make sense? :wacko:Click to expand...

Yes it does. I thank you! I think I may start a day earlier IDK. This will be our 3rd month trying and I think our problem may be too much :sex: haha if thats possible we have a pretty high drive and pretty much do it every day. so this month I want to cut it back to every other day around my ov time.


----------



## 28329

Lillichloe I'd recommend every other day until positive opk. Then every day until 2 dpo.


----------



## kittiyara

Can I crash the thread? I missed the December test but I'm testin 12/30!!! or maybe not until NYD to be sure. My last cycle was a chemical so I dont want to get a BFP too early. Was actually crazy enough to think I could wait until AF was a week late. Never gonna happen. Gimme strength!


----------



## PrincessTaz

How is everyone doing: Anyone as impatient as me and just wishing it would hurry up and be january! lol

I'm feeling a bit rubbish today so I'm thinking I might follow some of you and treat myself to a few glasses of :wine: on my day off. I deffo need to let my hair down and inject some fun back into my life and hey a bit of relaxed me time might even help getting a BFP this cycle :)


----------



## lomelly

January 1st will be the start of my first cycle off the b/c pill and after my MMC... hope I actually O in January so I can test around the end of the month :) GL all!! xx


----------



## SJDsMommy

seaweed eater said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I am so confused right now..So I had gotten my period on the 11th 2 days earlier than expected. It lasted only 4 days instead of my usual 7 and was rather light it was more than spotting but I probably could have gotten away with only 2 pads/tampons a day..of course that wouldn't be sanitary at all..Also even when I did get my period I still had the strong urge to take a test anyway! I didnt though but anyway I can't help but feel like I really am pregnant..I just don't know what to do right now, I am having major heart burn as we speak (and I NEVER get heartburn!), been feeling nauseous on and off for the past few days..typical symptoms but since I had my period I just don't think I am..I mean anything is possible but I know its highly unlikely..still I don't think its _just_ my wanting to be pregnant thats making me feel like this..I definitely feel like something is going on..I just don't know what yet..
> 
> ..Anyone?
> 
> Are you temping, SJDsMommy? That could help resolve whether you might be pregnant or whether you are on a new cycle...if your temps stayed high or dipped and went back up again then you might be pregnant, but if they have stayed low then probably not.
> 
> Part of me wants to say why not :test: since you have a strong feeling...but I know only a BFP would really resolve things! A BFN would still be frustrating...or do you think it would be helpful to see that? Anyway fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...


No I'm not temping, I tried with my first but never could stay consistent so I gave up. I don't know if testing would help or not..I tested before AF showed and got negatives =/ I think I'm just going to wait things out


----------



## leahsmama

SJDsMommy said:


> I am so confused right now..So I had gotten my period on the 11th 2 days earlier than expected. It lasted only 4 days instead of my usual 7 and was rather light it was more than spotting but I probably could have gotten away with only 2 pads/tampons a day..of course that wouldn't be sanitary at all..Also even when I did get my period I still had the strong urge to take a test anyway! I didnt though but anyway I can't help but feel like I really am pregnant..I just don't know what to do right now, I am having major heart burn as we speak (and I NEVER get heartburn!), been feeling nauseous on and off for the past few days..typical symptoms but since I had my period I just don't think I am..I mean anything is possible but I know its highly unlikely..still I don't think its _just_ my wanting to be pregnant thats making me feel like this..I definitely feel like something is going on..I just don't know what yet..
> 
> ..Anyone?

EXACT same situation going on with me!!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

add me for the 20th, thanks


----------



## Equal

hi everyone! Please put me ddown for jan 1. Been TTC for over 1.5 years, have gone through all the tests and surgeries and will be starting IUI in jan if I dont get pregnant...sooo here is hoping that this is finally it.....

so frustraiting...ive done everything..and the surgeries are so painful..diagnosed with endo..argh...maybe this is finally it! Good luck to all!!


----------



## Jacobnmatty

I'm testing Jan 1st I'm 1DPO now.. We BD on cd9 &11


----------



## annmariecrisp

anneliese said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> I'm in!!! 3dpo today and af due on the 28th! :) xxx hope everyone is getting excited xxx
> 
> Wow same as me! I ovulated on the 14th this month and expect my period to get here between Dec 28-30. I should ovulate around Jan 14th so here's to hoping January is our month :happydance::kiss:Click to expand...

Yay!! It would be fab to get our BFP's this month but I have decided to just go with the flow now as last month I went POAS crazy and got a faint BFP but then AF showed up 3 days late, so fingers crossed this is our month :) xxx Have you been ttc for long? xxx :happydance:


----------



## Ilikecake

Hi girlies. Hope you are all well. Joining from the December thread. I'll be testing on the 13th


----------



## 28329

Sorry you're joining from December thread ilikecake. Good luck this cycle.


----------



## karry1412

Wow! Lots of new people have joined the thread. Sorry to those who have come from the previous threads but hopefully the new year will bring you all luck!

Fair play to the ladies that let their hair down & enjoyed a drink (or drinks!). You can't just put your life on hold until you get that BFP - there'll be enough of that after! :haha:

8buzzybee8 - Hope you enjoy your holiday! I'm so jealous! :haha:

SJDsMommy & leahsmama - Sorry to hear you're in limbo land. If I were you I'd test so at least you'd know one way or the other. :hugs:

Equal - Sorry to hear you've been trying for so long & you're facing IUI & endo & everything. I really hope you get your BFP this time :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *BEVERLEYLN, ANNMARIECRISP, 8BUZZYBEE8, MOOSE31, SEAWEED EATER, ANNELIESE, MISS DIMITY, MAGNACARTA, PEPSICHIC, LOMELLY, SOON2BWIFEY, EQUAL, JACOBNMATTY, and ILIKECAKE*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*28329* well no way.... I'd looove to be on your siggy!!!:dust:


*SHARN* yes, might be a good idea to stop them once OV is confirmed. GL. I checked your chart, looking good, keep it up, I am sure OV will be creeping in soon.:dust:


*READY* glad that AF has slipped out. Sounds like you will be back on the TTC chase now:dust:


*BEVERLEYLN* sorry for your loss:hugs: but welcome back hun! :dust:


*8BUZZYBEE8* I think Thailand and relaxation just might do it! Enjoy:dust:


*SJDSMOMMY* I say, set up an appt and ask for a blood test. It is time to get some doc answers. :dust:


*ECHO* I hope the Au Naturale is the deciding factor, GL :dust:


*KITTYARA* You haven't missed December, it is on the front page, click the link. However, I am going to add you to Jan 1st here as well! :dust:


*LILLICHLOE* I actually start on CD9 regardless, however, since you have 7, I would do CD10. GL :dust:


*AFM...* I had yet another packed weekend, I attended a funeral for a great aunt, finished wrapping gifts, and fit a hair appt in for my daughter and I. TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## almosthere

MrsMM sorry for your loss, I lost my great, great aunt years back and it was a very difficult time, so I can only imagine...Hoping you get to have a new member come into your family soon!!! =)


----------



## 28329

I'm sorry about your great aunt MrsMM. A loss is never easy.


----------



## karry1412

So sorry to hear about your loss MrsMM24 :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4amunche

MrsMM24 Can I join in your group again! I absolutely love your threads but hate that I have to join again so soon. Can't wait to test on Jan 9th! :dust: ladies!


----------



## BeverleyLN

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *BEVERLEYLN, ANNMARIECRISP, 8BUZZYBEE8, MOOSE31, SEAWEED EATER, ANNELIESE, MISS DIMITY, MAGNACARTA, PEPSICHIC, LOMELLY, SOON2BWIFEY, EQUAL, JACOBNMATTY, and ILIKECAKE*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> *28329* well no way.... I'd looove to be on your siggy!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHARN* yes, might be a good idea to stop them once OV is confirmed. GL. I checked your chart, looking good, keep it up, I am sure OV will be creeping in soon.:dust:
> 
> 
> *READY* glad that AF has slipped out. Sounds like you will be back on the TTC chase now:dust:
> 
> 
> *BEVERLEYLN* sorry for your loss:hugs: but welcome back hun! :dust:
> 
> 
> *8BUZZYBEE8* I think Thailand and relaxation just might do it! Enjoy:dust:
> 
> 
> *SJDSMOMMY* I say, set up an appt and ask for a blood test. It is time to get some doc answers. :dust:
> 
> 
> *ECHO* I hope the Au Naturale is the deciding factor, GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *KITTYARA* You haven't missed December, it is on the front page, click the link. However, I am going to add you to Jan 1st here as well! :dust:
> 
> 
> *LILLICHLOE* I actually start on CD9 regardless, however, since you have 7, I would do CD10. GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* I had yet another packed weekend, I attended a funeral for a great aunt, finished wrapping gifts, and fit a hair appt in for my daughter and I. TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!

Thankyou MrsMM24 and i'm sorry for your loss too.... Feeling positive this month and hoping that i get a sticky bean for xmas.

Off on Holiday until the 6th of Jan and will update you all when i arrive back hopefully with a BFP!!!

Sending lots of :dust: to you all.... LETS GO!!!


----------



## JustKia

Will back read this thread over the next few days but for now please could you add me for testing Jan 19.
Here's hoping the beginning of 2012 is my lucky time as 2011 was a bust.


----------



## lomelly

Thanks for making this thread MrsMM... I got lucky with your August tester thread, but unfortunately that ended in a MC :( Sorry for the loss of your aunt, GL to you this month! xx


----------



## Hopin4amunche

lomelly said:


> Thanks for making this thread MrsMM... I got lucky with your August tester thread, but unfortunately that ended in a MC :( Sorry for the loss of your aunt, GL to you this month! xx

Lomelly: I got lucky with MrsMM thread in August as well! I also lost in a MC in Oct. Hopefully this is our month!


----------



## faithbabies

hi ladies! i'm from the Dec thread as well...hoping for a New Year BFP..ovulation will fall on New Year's Day so testing around Jan 15th if you wouldnt mind adding me. 

Mrsmm...so sorry for your loss! hugs :hugs:

baby dust to us all! :dust:


----------



## WM61711

Hello ladies:flower: I am fresh from the December thread, but not because AF got me. Turns out I ovulated a full week later than normal. I started testing CD11, but after a week of testing 3x a day I decided was gonna drive myself crazy and just stopped. Yesterday and today I noticed I was having tons of CM (no idea if it was EWCM, I havent mastered telling the differences yet) and decided to test one last time, lo and behold it was postive :)

Can you add me for testing January 3rd? Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lillichloe

Ok I need a little rant and a little advice......my DH who is a wonderful husband and father to our 6 year old is very wishy washy about this TTC stuff. I was talking to him about all the things we could do differently this month to hopefully get that BFP. He told me not expect more effort from him then :sex: when I want it because he is only doing this for me. WTF?! We have put off TTC #2 for so long because he wasn't ready he finally came to me about 5 months ago and said he wanted another.....well every so often usually when I'm being nuts about not being pregnant he says he's unsure what he wants. Should I just chalk this up to cold feet and continue on doing everything I can on my part and not talk so much about it or wait for him to be as ready/excited for this as me?? I want this baby so much and I really think he does too. What would you do?


----------



## mommyof5

lillichloe said:


> Ok I need a little rant and a little advice......my DH who is a wonderful husband and father to our 6 year old is very wishy washy about this TTC stuff. I was talking to him about all the things we could do differently this month to hopefully get that BFP. He told me not expect more effort from him then :sex: when I want it because he is only doing this for me. WTF?! We have put off TTC #2 for so long because he wasn't ready he finally came to me about 5 months ago and said he wanted another.....well every so often usually when I'm being nuts about not being pregnant he says he's unsure what he wants. Should I just chalk this up to cold feet and continue on doing everything I can on my part and not talk so much about it or wait for him to be as ready/excited for this as me?? I want this baby so much and I really think he does too. What would you do?


It bugs my husband a lot (the whole TTC thing) he just knows that if we have sex a lot it will happen, so to him taking herbs and OPK's is just dumb. Je doesnt like talking about it, he doesnt even like knowing if I am ovulating or not. I just keep it to myself and have sex when I know I am fertile, he is completely out of the loop, doesnt even know when I am suppose to get my period.


----------



## WM61711

lillichloe said:


> Ok I need a little rant and a little advice......my DH who is a wonderful husband and father to our 6 year old is very wishy washy about this TTC stuff. I was talking to him about all the things we could do differently this month to hopefully get that BFP. He told me not expect more effort from him then :sex: when I want it because he is only doing this for me. WTF?! We have put off TTC #2 for so long because he wasn't ready he finally came to me about 5 months ago and said he wanted another.....well every so often usually when I'm being nuts about not being pregnant he says he's unsure what he wants. Should I just chalk this up to cold feet and continue on doing everything I can on my part and not talk so much about it or wait for him to be as ready/excited for this as me?? I want this baby so much and I really think he does too. What would you do?

Thats awful:hugs: It seems to me he just has cold feet, some men get a little freaked when they hear all the grimey details that really go into ttc....its just sex=baby to them, anything else is just ridiculous/unnecessary. He may be feeling extra pressure and just nervous about becoming a father again...it might help to just keep the details to yourself, and when O day rolls around sweet talk and romance him into bed! Works out for the both of ya:thumbup:


----------



## seaweed eater

Sorry you are dealing with that, Chloe. :hugs: Mine gets nervous hearing about it all, too, and I _know_ he's really invested in TTC. In a way I can understand why they don't like to hear about it -- they probably don't feel like it's very much in their control. It would make me anxious to see my partner getting that anxious about something that I couldn't fix for him! Which is absolutely not to say that you're not right to want to share this with him. But that's what BNB is for -- for when you need to talk about this stuff and he can't be there to listen!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

AF is due on the 9th ... O is due at the end of the week (around Christmas!!) I won't be SS or tracking anything this month once I get my peak on cbfm


----------



## 28329

I'm 1dpo today!!


----------



## 3outnumbered

lillichloe said:


> Ok I need a little rant and a little advice......my DH who is a wonderful husband and father to our 6 year old is very wishy washy about this TTC stuff. I was talking to him about all the things we could do differently this month to hopefully get that BFP. He told me not expect more effort from him then :sex: when I want it because he is only doing this for me. WTF?! We have put off TTC #2 for so long because he wasn't ready he finally came to me about 5 months ago and said he wanted another.....well every so often usually when I'm being nuts about not being pregnant he says he's unsure what he wants. Should I just chalk this up to cold feet and continue on doing everything I can on my part and not talk so much about it or wait for him to be as ready/excited for this as me?? I want this baby so much and I really think he does too. What would you do?


i think its just best not to tell him when your ov day is, just do your thing to bd him that day! give him a day off and woo him again.:flower:

i am 1dpo today and want to bd one more time tonight but my oh is having none of it, so i shall be doing some wooing of my own tonight! wish me luck.x


----------



## karry1412

WM61711 - Good work on catching your ov! Did you get some :sex: in? Good luck on the 3rd!

lillichloe - Was your DH the same when you were TTC #1? I'd imagine it is cold feet. I'd definitely recommend talking about it to make sure you're on the same page.

mommyof5 - My DH is the exact opposite! He wants to know everything! Even when the time comes to test he wants me POAS but then bring it out so we can be together when it develops!

Mrs_Dutch - I think that sounds like a good plan - I didn't ss this cycle either (although I had the flu so that helped! :haha:) & I found I was much more relaxed. Hope it works out for you!

28329 - 1dpo!! I love the excitement & optimism of 1dpo (although hopefully I won't be back there any time soon!). Good luck!

3outnumbered - You go do your thing!! Hope you are successful! :thumbup:

AFM: I've only four more days before I test & the closer it gets the stronger the urge gets to POAS! It's like they're calling to me! I don't have the best feeling about it but I really hope this is it. We've had a hard year so it would mean the world to me to able to end it on a high & to be able to share the good news with our families on Christmas Day. I'll just have to keep praying between now & then!


----------



## Annie77

Hi
Just jumped from December thread after AF showed up. Hoping that new years luck will rub off and lots of BFP's happen for all of us. Think my resolution needs to be only Poas once per week!


----------



## karry1412

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> Just jumped from December thread after AF showed up. Hoping that new years luck will rub off and lots of BFP's happen for all of us. Think my resolution needs to be only Poas once per week!

You should get OPKs - then you can POAS daily! :haha:

Sorry AF got you though :hugs:


----------



## almosthere

woohoo to all new pos opks and to those who have testing right around the corner!!

AFM just started round 4 of BD last night, hehe....af stopped 4 days ago today, but then dh and I just were too tired the other days, so so excited to really be back in the game! Will start my opk's the 13th since I seem to be a late ovulator...I Od last cycle on cd 22!! Hoping it happens sooner, like the 20th so my LP can lengthen out to the perfect 14 days, think it is 12 days long since last cycle.

FX for us all, hoping everyone get's their new years wish!!!


----------



## 28329

Oh, I hope we all get the flashies next to our names. Good luck everyone.


----------



## WM61711

28329- Im also 1dpo, isnt it great to finally be back in the TWW? I feel like I'll be so distracted with last min christmas prep and then new years, it'll fly by!

Karry- Oh yes we did!:haha: Of course I had to wait for him to finish his silly video game (someone pls tell me WHO invented world of warcraft so i can have it out with them, DH somehow got addicted to this game:wacko:) I was so antsy, all I was thinking was what if we miss the egg, what if I caught the last hours of my surge...haha needless to say once I spilled the beans that I was ovulating, he quickly obliged :D

Almostthere- Glad your getting lots of BD'ing in! Seems like Im a late Oer as well, last month it was CD16 and this month CD23! But Im actually alright with that, at least I wont be stressing out with testing and such on Christmas and I can just relax and enjoy it...I feel like I wouldve been super bummed all day if id tested and bfn.

Good luck to everyone this cycle!


----------



## 28329

Sooo much to do WM61711, our tww will go by so fast n we'll both be announcing our bfp's.


----------



## lillichloe

mommyof5, wm61711, seaweedeater, 3outnumbered thanks so much for your support. It really is nice to be able to talk to other ladies TTC! I am glad to hear that some other husbands aren't as into TTC as their wives while still wanting the baby. We didn't try for our first she was a surprise :) and the :sex: is never a problem DH is always in the mood lol. last night as I climbed into bed he held me and whispered lets start making that baby :) I guess he just doesn't like me talking about it. Hopefully I can relax do what I can and our baby will come when it comes.


----------



## almosthere

WM6: I also agree we will all be busy and before we know it, it will be testing day! I have to bake xmas cookies today for a cookie swap, then I work wed-friday then xmas eve festivities, xmas day festivities, then comes new years eve and day, more work work work and then I go on vacation for the second half of my tww! eeek!! bring on 2012 I can't wait!!!!


----------



## mommyof5

lillichloe said:


> mommyof5, wm61711, seaweedeater, 3outnumbered thanks so much for your support. It really is nice to be able to talk to other ladies TTC! I am glad to hear that some other husbands aren't as into TTC as their wives while still wanting the baby. We didn't try for our first she was a surprise :) and the :sex: is never a problem DH is always in the mood lol. last night as I climbed into bed he held me and whispered lets start making that baby :) I guess he just doesn't like me talking about it. Hopefully I can relax do what I can and our baby will come when it comes.

Ya my husband loves the "making baby" part, he is happy to help out anytime in that area! And if I slip and say "oh I am ovulating" its his ticket to having sex more than once a day.


----------



## karry1412

WM61711 - Glad to hear it! I don't know about World of Warcraft but I would like to have a similar conversation with the creator of Call of Duty! :haha: My DH is the same - once he knows I'm ovulating he'll oblige even if a few minutes before he was "too tired"!

lillichloe - I'm glad to hear your DH seems to have come around! :thumbup:

almosthere - Sounds like you have a busy time ahead! Hopefully getting your mind off things will be exactly what you need & you'll have your BFP before you know it! :happydance:


----------



## juicyjen

heyy!
im here again! :( 
will be testing 4th jan if you could add me please!

xmas :dust: to everybody. x x x


----------



## NT123

started back on the opk's today with CB tests. last month i got a smiley on cd13 and presumed that was ov but then didnt come on until cd35 so i think maybe the smiley just picked an lh surge, not actual ov so going to test until im 14 days before af and bd as much as poss between now and then. im hoping this works this time, i want a september baby!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *HOPING4MUNCHE, JUSTKIA, FAITHBABIES, WM61711, ANNIE77, and JUICYJEN*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*28329* Thank hun!:flower: I thought OV was near, CONGRATS on 1DPO.... Come on BFP!!:dust:


*ALMOSTHERE* Thanks hun!:flower: It's definitely hard being around the holidays and the part she played in them. Looks like from your chart that OV should be near.:dust:


*KARRY1412* Thanks hun!:flower:How is the TWW going, you are near I see?:dust:


*BEVERLEYLN* Thanks hun!:flower: Hoping you bring a BFP back from your holiday on the 6th!:dust:


*HOPING4MUNCHE and LOMELLY* Of course you can join my thread again Hun! So sorry for your loss, I hope you are again lucky with one of my threads and a very Sticky Sticky Bean BFP!:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* Thanks hun!:flower: So sorry that AF flew in!:dust:


*WM61711* Welcome over hun, with that +OPK!:dust:


*LILLICHLOE* I think it is just the pressure of it all, knowing too much, men don't understand that part and as women, we are better at tracking and keeping track so, we don't feel pressure or nerves as much. He will come around and be just as happy when you get those dark BFP lines. I agree with SEAWEED:dust:


[*AFM...* TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

almost~ yea felt the same. ill be right in the middle of 2ww for nye so i had a few on friday. i had so much fun. haha a bull really how fun:) hopefully this is our month and the fun we had will have to last us for the next 9 months:winkwink:

sjds & leahs~ well i would say maybe test if its bothering you a lot. anything is possible. but if its negative will that help or just make things worse? 

lilli~ (i know its a bit different) my DW does the same thing right before our donations. i think they get a bit nervous because we get a little crazy...be nutty on here but try and stay calm in front of him :haha:

afm...had a good weekend i actually got to relax a little which never happens...its donation time...i have everything ready to go..ill start with opks and first donation tomorrow...im hoping this cycle we get a sticky bean :flower:


----------



## karry1412

MrsMM24 said:


> *KARRY1412* Thanks hun!:flower:How is the TWW going, you are near I see?:dust:

Yeah, getting close now! I feel "out" this time but I REALLY hope I'm wrong but I can't wait to find out! I've finished all my wrapping so I've one less thing to help take my mind off it :coffee:


----------



## kittiyara

NT123 said:


> started back on the opk's today with CB tests. last month i got a smiley on cd13 and presumed that was ov but then didnt come on until cd35 so i think maybe the smiley just picked an lh surge, not actual ov so going to test until im 14 days before af and bd as much as poss between now and then. im hoping this works this time, i want a september baby!

How do you know you didn't ov until CD35?


----------



## NT123

Crystal5483 said:


> mommyof5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not even sure if I will end up here or not still waiting to hear from the FS as to when we can try again. But wanted to say hello! And wish each and every one of you the best of luck!
> 
> If you are going to try, I just had a chemical too! And we are back into tryingClick to expand...
> 
> Oh really? I'm sorry! I just started full flow today. My doc still hasn't emailed me about clomid again so I'm going to call tomorrow. If he says no then we'll try a natural round! See what happens!!  When was yours?Click to expand...




kittiyara said:


> NT123 said:
> 
> 
> started back on the opk's today with CB tests. last month i got a smiley on cd13 and presumed that was ov but then didnt come on until cd35 so i think maybe the smiley just picked an lh surge, not actual ov so going to test until im 14 days before af and bd as much as poss between now and then. im hoping this works this time, i want a september baby!
> 
> How do you know you didn't ov until CD35?Click to expand...

I don't but highly unlikely given af started day 36, i have had a 35 day cycle for a few cycles now and from research it appears highly unlikely that I would have an LP much longer than approx 14 days so on that basis I don't thing I ovulated at cd13 as the Maths don't work out. Therefore working back from cd35, I predict ov should be around cd22/23, not cd13 as the cb opk smiley suggested. Does this make sense? Can an expert tester confirm? I don't temp as I very rarely sleep for more than 3 hours at a time due to a back problem so i think it'd be impossible to keep track!


----------



## kittiyara

That is weird. But I will say - I had a problem tracking down my ov last cycle with an OPK. Af came Nov 15th - smiley face on Nov 26th, 27th AND 28th. (super early and strange that it lasted for THREE days) Started bleeding heavy the 30th and told I had a chemical on 12/5. How about that for Math. Icant wrap my head around it. PLUS I had no idea where I was in my cycle then. So I OPKd everyday from that point on. Smiley last thurs, BD thurs and Fri, 5DPO today - FXd-- Who the hell knows


----------



## sharnw

Yesterday was darker, but still negative, today is clearly negative and lighter.
Checked for CP and its medium and soft but there was light blood on my finger im a little spooked now,
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 11









001.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bdawn8403

I think I ovulated like 5 days earlier than usual.


----------



## almosthere

I hope so Karry! 

And 

READY4OURBABY-how exciting you start with your donations tomorrow, FX for you!!!!


----------



## almosthere

And MrsMM do you think based on my temps that I am going to ovulate soon? I am still learning with temps, but I am only on cd9 and last cycle I did not O until cd22!


----------



## seaweed eater

Almosthere, temps generally help pinpoint ovulation mostly in retrospect...2-3 days after a temp rise you can tell you ovulated, but it's hard to tell beforehand. At least that's been my understanding! :wacko: Are you noticing any CM yet?


----------



## almosthere

I have skipped on checking cervical mucus and position this cycle, but I did feel the fun leakage yesterday and today, so maybe I am gearing up, but seems SO early to be close when last cycle was 34 days long with cd22 as O day....I think I am going to start my every other day opking tomorrow instead of waiting til saturday! I have a wonderful opk line progression so I know when I am getting close based on the color of opks. And not sure if this happens with other ladies, but when I am close to getting a POS opk or get it, my line shows before the control which never happens if it isnt pos or super super close!


----------



## calista20

almosthere said:


> I have skipped on checking cervical mucus and position this cycle, but I did feel the fun leakage yesterday and today, so maybe I am gearing up, but seems SO early to be close when last cycle was 34 days long with cd22 as O day....I think I am going to start my every other day opking tomorrow instead of waiting til saturday! I have a wonderful opk line progression so I know when I am getting close based on the color of opks. And not sure if this happens with other ladies, but when I am close to getting a POS opk or get it, my line shows before the control which never happens if it isnt pos or super super close!


2 months ago i ov'd on cd22 then last month it was cd17 and this month I just got my smiley on the opk today at cd14 which means I could ov cd14-16 so just be careful not to assume you will ov late this month as it might surprise you like it did for me the other month and almost missed testing :)


----------



## 28329

Almostthere, I agree with calista. My ovulation day changes every month. It ranges between cd 12 and 21. I really hope you ovulate soon and most of all you get your bfp. Good luck.


----------



## almosthere

Thanks ladies! I will def have some dang good baby making SEX tn hahaaa woohoo!! and see what happens with my opks tomorrow! Would be great to ov sooner than cd22 that's for sure, it makes the process feel like double as long! Great to hear you ladies don't always OV late, maybe the one month I chose to opk was just a late one for me, thanks again!!


----------



## ickle pand

Theres a few people posting about not being sure when they ov and using OPK's so i just thought I'd chip in and say that you can get multiple LH (which is what OPKs are testing for) surges in a cycle without actually ovulating, especially if you have PCOS. That doesn't mean you won't ovulate that cycle but just something to be aware of. 

I have PCOS and didn't have much luck with OPKs so I chose to start temping as it confirms ovulation. In fact it probably works best when you do it as well as using OPK's - they give you warning that you might ovulate and temping confirms in. I've started using a CBFM because it tests for 2 hormones so is a bit more reliable for me. They're not cheap though, even if you get it half price on eBay and buy your sticks there like me.


----------



## sharnw

ickle pand said:


> Theres a few people posting about not being sure when they ov and using OPK's so i just thought I'd chip in and say that you can get multiple LH (which is what OPKs are testing for) surges in a cycle without actually ovulating, especially if you have PCOS. That doesn't mean you won't ovulate that cycle but just something to be aware of.
> 
> I have PCOS and didn't have much luck with OPKs so I chose to start temping as it confirms ovulation. In fact it probably works best when you do it as well as using OPK's - they give you warning that you might ovulate and temping confirms in. I've started using a CBFM because it tests for 2 hormones so is a bit more reliable for me. They're not cheap though, even if you get it half price on eBay and buy your sticks there like me.

Hi icle pand, would you be able to check out my chart and let me know how im going?? :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Sharnw - Looks good so far. No open circles so it looks like you're doing well to temp at the same time everyday. One thing about charting is it only confirms you've ovulated after the fact, but after a few cycles, you should start to see patterns forming. 

If you click on my ticker, you'll see that I've got the chart overlay at the top with loads of different cycles on the same chart. It doesn't make much sense until you look at the average line - you can see that I don't get the big ovulation dip that lots of women get, that my temp tends to dip at 5DPO when we get an oestrogen surge, that my LP is 12/13 days long etc. Everyone will have their own individual pattern and I think that learning what that is, really helps TTC. 

Have you done the charting course on FF?


----------



## NT123

Can I ask ladies that are using opk's whether they find that their LP length changes as a result of ovulation date within the cycle moving or does AF still arrive on the same day? What I'm trying to figure out is whether when I got a smiley on my cb opk for one day only on cd13 whether this wasn't ov but just a surge of LH because af didn't arrive till day 35. I would have thought proper ov would have had a smiley for a couple of days and been around cd19-21 if I have a regular 35 day cycle?? CONFUSED!


----------



## ickle pand

Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.


----------



## sharnw

No i havent done the course yet, I skipped it, i have irregular cycles, not sure when af visits me, I hate it, I am currently on fertilaid and have been taking the capsules for 2 months and hoping it will regulate my cycle soon


----------



## ickle pand

I really recommend doing the charting course - it teaches you everything you need to know about charting and how to interpret it. Just do one lesson a day and you'll be an expert in no time :) I still refer back to the charting course and I've been on FF since 2003 lol! 

Once you've been charting a little while and have worked out how long your LP is you'll at least get a couple of weeks notice of when AF is due when FF gives you crosshairs and then you know whether or not you're late/when to test etc.


----------



## NT123

ickle pand said:


> Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.

So the likelihood is if I didn't get AF any earlier I didn't ov when I got the smiley as a 3 week LP is not common, in people's experience does the smiley on opk last for more than one day if ovulating ?


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi Ladies!

So I met with my fertility specialist yesterday and he has given the OK to try this cycle naturally. I'm not sure when I'll be testing as he said that this cycle could be 4-6 weeks long because of the chemical. 

They took my blood yesterday to make sure that the hCG was going down... but I think it's a slow process for me as Thursday's level was still at 21 and I got a positive on OPKs the last two days. I am going to keep tracking with OPKs but I think I might head over to charting temps too. I've never done it before so I am going to have to learn real quick lol .... any suggestions? 

And if it doesn't work this cycle naturally, then it is back to Clomid come next cycle! 

My "best guess" for a testing date would probably be 1/15 but still up in the air for now!


----------



## Ilikecake

If I don't get a bfp this month I'll be trying OPKs in February. Depending on how well I'm managing to sleep, if I still have no bfp come march, I'll attempt charting I think.


----------



## NT123

NT123 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.
> 
> So the likelihood is if I didn't get AF any earlier I didn't ov when I got the smiley as a 3 week LP is not common, in people's experience does the smiley on opk last for more than one day if ovulating ?Click to expand...

Help please?


----------



## NT123

NT123 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.
> 
> So the likelihood is if I didn't get AF any earlier I didn't ov when I got the smiley as a 3 week LP is not common, in people's experience does the smiley on opk last for more than one day if ovulating ?Click to expand...

Help please ladies?


----------



## ilovecupcakez

Hey can i be added to jan. 8th? 

By the way im liz love lust, deactivated previous account due to issues at home but everythings good now


----------



## karry1412

Crystal - Glad to hear you got the ok to try this cycle! I don't temp (yet!) but as one of the other girls pointed out recently, you can do a course on FF - they e-mail it to you daily. (Although I haven't read mine yet! :blush:)

NT123 - This cycle I only got one smiley face, cycle before was two. I guess it depends on how long your surge lasts for.


----------



## ickle pand

NT123 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.
> 
> So the likelihood is if I didn't get AF any earlier I didn't ov when I got the smiley as a 3 week LP is not common, in people's experience does the smiley on opk last for more than one day if ovulating ?Click to expand...

Yeah that's right. LP is usually 14 days give or take. Any less than 10 days is considered a luteal phase defect. Any more than 18 with BFN's and I'd be going to the doctor to get a blood test done, but then I usually confirm ov with temping.

I'm not an expert on OPK's but I believe you can get positives for a few days. A few women on other threads I'm on keep testing (and BDing) until the tests start to get negative again, but I think that's with the line OPK's rather than the digi ones. Hopefully someone else can help you - be patient though as lots of people are at work just now :)



ilovecupcakez said:


> Hey can i be added to jan. 8th?
> 
> By the way im liz love lust, deactivated previous account due to issues at home but everythings good now

Hello Liz, welcome back. I wondered where you'd got to :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Welcome back liz, I was thinking yesterday I hadn't seen your name recently.


----------



## cupcakelust

Hey can you put me down for the 8th please :flower:


----------



## cupcakelust

ickle pand said:


> NT123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.
> 
> So the likelihood is if I didn't get AF any earlier I didn't ov when I got the smiley as a 3 week LP is not common, in people's experience does the smiley on opk last for more than one day if ovulating ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's right. LP is usually 14 days give or take. Any less than 10 days is considered a luteal phase defect. Any more than 18 with BFN's and I'd be going to the doctor to get a blood test done, but then I usually confirm ov with temping.
> 
> I'm not an expert on OPK's but I believe you can get positives for a few days. A few women on other threads I'm on keep testing (and BDing) until the tests start to get negative again, but I think that's with the line OPK's rather than the digi ones. Hopefully someone else can help you - be patient though as lots of people are at work just now :)
> 
> 
> 
> ilovecupcakez said:
> 
> 
> Hey can i be added to jan. 8th?
> 
> By the way im liz love lust, deactivated previous account due to issues at home but everythings good nowClick to expand...
> 
> Hello Liz, welcome back. I wondered where you'd got to :)Click to expand...

Hey, they deleted my new account saying im only allowed one active or deactive account, anyone know what the heck thats about? Lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Crystal5483 said:


> I am going to keep tracking with OPKs but I think I might head over to charting temps too. I've never done it before so I am going to have to learn real quick lol .... any suggestions?

Hey Crystal, glad to hear you got the ok to try naturally this cycle! Hoping this is your month!
I am sure a FF course (or reading TCOYF) would be the most rigorous way to learn about charting, but if that seems overwhelming I'm sure it is not necessary. I've been given info on charting that fits on one panel of one of those pamphlets from the doctor's office! Of course it won't be complete info that way but I always find it's easier to learn through the process of doing...once you have your own temps recorded you'll naturally seek out info on how to interpret them.


----------



## cupcakelust

Hmmm anyone know?


----------



## WM61711

NT123 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.
> 
> So the likelihood is if I didn't get AF any earlier I didn't ov when I got the smiley as a 3 week LP is not common, in people's experience does the smiley on opk last for more than one day if ovulating ?Click to expand...

I would definitely say the smiley on CD13 was a fluke, did you continue testing after that? For the most part you will get AF 12-14 days ofter ov. Last cycle I used opks for the first time and got positives CD15 and 16 and Af exactly two weeks later. So its nice to know when its coming. Those sticks can be tricky tho, I want to try smilies soon


----------



## WM61711

A lot of cake-related names here lol, making me hungry.

I got another + opk yesterday, even darker than the first so Im probably 1dpo. But 2 jus sounds so much better, right?:haha:

Hey Liz welcome back, I have no idea about Bnb's rules for deactivating accounts, sorry:nope:


----------



## cupcakelust

WM61711 said:


> A lot of cake-related names here lol, making me hungry.
> 
> I got another + opk yesterday, even darker than the first so Im probably 1dpo. But 2 jus sounds so much better, right?:haha:
> 
> Hey Liz welcome back, I have no idea about Bnb's rules for deactivating accounts, sorry:nope:

Its just weird, youd think they would want people to come back


----------



## WM61711

Hm yeah it is weird, did you not want to just reactivate the one you had under lizlust?


----------



## jaymarie1991

hey im january 7!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

On day three of my december af. All the ovulation and charts predict my next af to be the 16th of January. So put me down for the *16th*, hopefully I can get a better date once my OPKs come in and I know for sure what date I ovulate.


----------



## Ilikecake

WM61711 said:


> A lot of cake-related names here lol, making me hungry.
> 
> I got another + opk yesterday, even darker than the first so Im probably 1dpo. But 2 jus sounds so much better, right?:haha:
> 
> Hey Liz welcome back, I have no idea about Bnb's rules for deactivating accounts, sorry:nope:

Can't beat some yummy cake :haha:


----------



## WM61711

lol I lOve cake, donuts, hell all baked goods I cant wait for christmas dinner! LOL. 

So bored here just doing some laundry and watching Boy Meets World hehe I used to love this show


----------



## NT123

NT123 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.
> 
> So the likelihood is if I didn't get AF any earlier I didn't ov when I got the smiley as a 3 week LP is not common, in people's experience does the smiley on opk last for more than one day if ovulating ?Click to expand...




WM61711 said:


> NT123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.
> 
> So the likelihood is if I didn't get AF any earlier I didn't ov when I got the smiley as a 3 week LP is not common, in people's experience does the smiley on opk last for more than one day if ovulating ?Click to expand...
> 
> I would definitely say the smiley on CD13 was a fluke, did you continue testing after that? For the most part you will get AF 12-14 days ofter ov. Last cycle I used opks for the first time and got positives CD15 and 16 and Af exactly two weeks later. So its nice to know when its coming. Those sticks can be tricky tho, I want to try smilies soonClick to expand...

Thank you!!!No stupidly I stopped testing the day after I got my smilie, reckon I then missed actual ov! This month I'll test until about 10 days before af is due, just to be sure I think! This month I'm not telling dh when I get the smilies as he freaked last month when I got the smilie and got stage fright, a first ever, so I'm not telling him it's likely to be next week when we are both off work and have lots of time! Yay!


----------



## MrsMM24

So I thought today would be just as good a time to start this in this thread as the 28th which was the plan. With the holidays coming, I know that there will be less ladies stopping in on BnB!

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *CRYSTAL5483, ILOVECUPCAKEZ CUPCAKELUST, JAYMARIE1991, and LOVETOTEACH*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*ILOVECUPCAKE and CUPCAKELUST* Are you the same poster (Liz) or is it just ironic that you 2 cupcakers are testing on the 8th?:dust:


*ALMOSTHERE* when I compared to the last chart, I see your OV day is later, however, I know your info from other threads so I would say you are looking for OV in about a week. My OV date changes and I think if you re going to start testing twice with OPKs go ahead as the temp will only tell you that you OVd already!:dust:


*KARRY1412* Feeling out has been a good symptom I have noticed on BnB lately... :dust:


*READY4OUR* Glad you had a relaxing weekend. Now to the nerves, I hope that your donations are going well.:dust:


*SHARNW* Chart looking good so far, kepe it up!:dust:


*BDAWN* If it was earlier, I hope you were able to cover it with alot of :sex: :dust:


*WM61711* Those positives won't help as much with what DPO you are, only the change in temp can confirm, I say hang on in there:dust:


*NT123* I agree with ICKLE. You should be about the same LP unless you are taking a lengthening agent. As for the OPKs if you don't buy the cheap ones, the box will tell you they are used to pinpoint 2 days, so you "can" doesn't mean everyone does, get more than one +OPK. I have.:dust:

*CRYSTAL5483* I will place you on the 15th Hun and you can tell me to change it as many times as you would like. :dust:


I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3: 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## WM61711

NT123 said:


> NT123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.
> 
> So the likelihood is if I didn't get AF any earlier I didn't ov when I got the smiley as a 3 week LP is not common, in people's experience does the smiley on opk last for more than one day if ovulating ?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WM61711 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NT123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Your LP should be pretty constant, it's the follicular phase (between AF and ov) that is variable.Click to expand...
> 
> So the likelihood is if I didn't get AF any earlier I didn't ov when I got the smiley as a 3 week LP is not common, in people's experience does the smiley on opk last for more than one day if ovulating ?Click to expand...
> 
> I would definitely say the smiley on CD13 was a fluke, did you continue testing after that? For the most part you will get AF 12-14 days ofter ov. Last cycle I used opks for the first time and got positives CD15 and 16 and Af exactly two weeks later. So its nice to know when its coming. Those sticks can be tricky tho, I want to try smilies soonClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!No stupidly I stopped testing the day after I got my smilie, reckon I then missed actual ov! This month I'll test until about 10 days before af is due, just to be sure I think! This month I'm not telling dh when I get the smilies as he freaked last month when I got the smilie and got stage fright, a first ever, so I'm not telling him it's likely to be next week when we are both off work and have lots of time! Yay!Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan! I tried explaining the whole ovulation process to DH, he doesnt get freaked out so much as just confused haha. He does know when I ovulate though and hasnt faced any anxiety or anything, but I heard its common. Even if I tried not telling him he would know cuz I always get excited when I get that + and practically try to rape him:haha::blush:!


----------



## sharnw

Ladies can you please take a look at my chart? I didnt BD last night I think i missed my egg


----------



## 28329

sharnw said:


> Ladies can you please take a look at my chart? I didnt BD last night I think i missed my egg

Your egg will stick around for 24 hours so you're defo still In the race. Good luck.


----------



## PrincessTaz

MrsMM24 - Yay for the donations :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

calista20 said:


> Anewbeginning said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody OV around Christmas Eve/Day?
> 
> I should be ov'ing around then :) Crossing my fingers for a xmas baby for the both of us!Click to expand...

Looks like my cbfm is getting ready to give me a high reading tomorrow, which means I will be getting a peak and O'ing on Christmas Day. Hopefully Santa bring lots of beanies this year... one for all of the BnB ladies TTC.


----------



## mommyof5

Man donates sperm and gets in trouble... How do you ladies feel about this? Especially the ones who use sperm donors? 

https://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/12/18/BAAA1MD68P.DTL


----------



## lillichloe

mommyof5 said:


> Man donates sperm and gets in trouble... How do you ladies feel about this? Especially the ones who use sperm donors?
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/12/18/BAAA1MD68P.DTL

Very interesting. I can understand concern about disease transmissions......but These are adults, consenting adults. The FDA doesn't require a blood test every time I have sex with my husband.


----------



## lomelly

Hopin4amunche said:


> lomelly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for making this thread MrsMM... I got lucky with your August tester thread, but unfortunately that ended in a MC :( Sorry for the loss of your aunt, GL to you this month! xx
> 
> Lomelly: I got lucky with MrsMM thread in August as well! I also lost in a MC in Oct. Hopefully this is our month!Click to expand...

I hope it's our month too :) I would gladly share my sept birthday with my LO, would be amazing! What's your plan for this cycle??


----------



## bdawn8403

I think if he is doing this privately then yes he should get into trouble. I can only assume blood tests are needed for STDs, HIV and maybe genetic disorders so going around all willy nilly and handing it out privately isn't safe. Would you want sperm from someone who had a disease and you didn't know because they weren't tested beforehand or maybe just forgot to mention it?

There is a difference between donation and having a baby while in a relationship. Yes you can still have an issue with lying in relationships, however, it is much less likely than just picking up sperm from some guy you met online. Very unsafe.


----------



## SIEGAL

Can you add me. I am testing Jan 3.


----------



## almosthere

sharnw said:


> Ladies can you please take a look at my chart? I didnt BD last night I think i missed my egg

You are still in! Sperm can last up to 2-5 days and it is also best to BD based on my research days before OV and then the day of OV you should be fine, congrats on being 1dpo!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *SIEGAL*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*SHARNW* I agree with 28329 and ALMOST (you have learned well) the sperm can live 2-5 days in the less hostile enviornment, and the egg can survice 12-36 hours before breaking down. You are in the chase Hun!:dust:


*MRS_DUTCH15* sounds like holiday :sex::dust:


*MOMMYOF5* Read about him, I don't think that he should get in trouble but I definitely think he should get tested. He is getting to know the couples so he is not a complete "stranger" but testing is a must.:dust:


_I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer!  _

*AFM...* TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## ansdep

Hello ladies,

i popped in and out of the December thread. I have been really down lately Have had two chemical pregnancies in the past two months (october and november). It is so crazy, I have been ttc since June, never have gotten a BFP before and now two chemicals in a row!!!! :cry: I have a doctor's appointment next week so hopefully will find out what is wrong in the meantime i will be taking baby aspirin because i have seen it help many women get pregnant and stay pregnant.... the only silver lining is that I am due to ovulate next week so i can start ttc right away again. GL to all those ttc. i really hope that you all get your :bfp: oh and put me down to test Jan 14th please.


----------



## Emmyjean

Well count me among your ranks, ladies! December was a no-go, but I didn't really think it was going to happen anyway, so that's okay. :flower:

I am not charting so I really have no specific idea when I ovulate...somewhere between Christmas Eve and January second, so I should really enjoy this holiday season. ;) That means I'll be testing around Janurary 18th.

This is only my second go-around, so I decided to buy an extra snack tray for the Christmas party I'm hosting instead of ovulation predictor kits. :munch: Wish me luck!


----------



## seaweed eater

Love your attitude, Emmyjean! I hope this is your month. And ansdep I hope the baby aspirin does it for you...I have definitely read some success stories with that stuff too, especially with multiple MCs. :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## sharnw

I got another dip this morning


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Grrrr! Kinda frusterated today. I went from low yesterday to peak today. I even double checked with an IC opk. Looks like I got my surge today. We BD'd late last night when DH got home and we tried to this afternoon with no luck. Maybe we'll try again late tonight when he gets home.


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, does this look like my opk is nearly a positive??
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mommyof5

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies, does this look like my opk is nearly a positive??

Maybe a few more days.


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi Ladies... well count me out... for the next few months actually.

Went for an ultrasound today as hcg levels started to rise after dropping and they saw nothing. They retested and sure enough they went up again. So they are presuming there is something ectopic, but so small it cannot be seen, so I am going tomorrow for methotrexate shots and that makes it so we have to wait three months before TTC again. Looks like 2013 is our year now!

Best of luck to you ladies and I will be checking in!


----------



## CJHanson

testing on my birthday...January 4!!! AF due Jan 2....2 dpo cd 21!!!!


----------



## Sholi

Hi ladies,

My Af is due the 4th January, so I guess I'll test then. I seem to be regular again, so if it doesn't come then I should be able to test on the day. We haven't done much bd so not too hopeful, but have friends who didn't bother much either and then got a bfp. Here's hoping that not obsessing will help.


----------



## NT123

Well tested for a few days with cb opk, got no smiley like I did last month on cd13 so hopefully when one does come along it'll be ovulation!


----------



## 28329

MrsMM could you change my testing day to the 5th please? That's what day af is due.


----------



## Looneycarter

I'm Due for af on jan.7,2012 I plan on testing that day I been taking geritol and lots of baby dancing


----------



## Jewls48

Hey ladies this is my 3rd cycle ttc and I plan on testing 01/10/12. Good luck to us all, hope we all get to become mommies in 2012.


----------



## agreeksmom

af on the 4th ill be testing on the 1


----------



## READY4OURBABY

nt123~ i use cb but with the line and not the digi. i get 2 lines for at least 2/3 days when ov is near. hope this helps

mommyof~ i read the article he should definitely be getting tested more often. but he's not doing anything wrong

afm...well i got my massage(arvigo technique) on cd9..it was a bit awkward :blush: as the lady was old (over 65)...but i stuck it out and will be seeing her after the first again..she found a few problems (i am completely unaligned in my back & pelvis and my ovaries are a little low with slight scaring...but all is fixable..even with the news it didnt stop me from getting my 1st donation on cd10..i just couldnt help myself :haha:. im cd12 today an my opk looks + already. seems a bit early but ill work with it. i may be going into the 2ww early depending on my test tomorrow :wacko:

:xmas6: MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY HOLIDAYS :xmas9:


----------



## almosthere

READY4OURBABY said:


> nt123~ i use cb but with the line and not the digi. i get 2 lines for at least 2/3 days when ov is near. hope this helps
> 
> mommyof~ i read the article he should definitely be getting tested more often. but he's not doing anything wrong
> 
> afm...well i got my massage(arvigo technique) on cd9..it was a bit awkward :blush: as the lady was old (over 65)...but i stuck it out and will be seeing her after the first again..she found a few problems (i am completely unaligned in my back & pelvis and my ovaries are a little low with slight scaring...but all is fixable..even with the news it didnt stop me from getting my 1st donation on cd10..i just couldnt help myself :haha:. im cd12 today an my opk looks + already. seems a bit early but ill work with it. i may be going into the 2ww early depending on my test tomorrow :wacko:
> 
> :xmas6: MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY HOLIDAYS :xmas9:

Think I will be OV within the next 6 days which will be early for my usually longer cycles. GL to you!!


----------



## almosthere

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies, does this look like my opk is nearly a positive??

Not yet, hopefully in 2-6 days, depends on how your lines usually progress, mine look the same as yours, I tested like that this evening!


----------



## sharnw

Now my opk is VERY negative....
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## missbabes

Can you add me for the 25th? I'll be testing approximately two days after AF is due.

Just as a minor rant to get it off my chest, I'm really starting to hate my cycles, they were pretty regular until the last few months, going from a regular 30CD, to 26, 32, 27 day cycles. :growlmad:


----------



## lillichloe

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all. I hope every one gets to relax and enjoy the ones they love!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello again! I was out for December due to my hubby being out of town for work! Here we are on cycle #4 TTC! Due to O around December 28-30... I'll be testing 1/14!! Good luck ladies... Looking forward to lots of BFP's to start this new year off right!!


----------



## mommyof5

You can take me down for the january 8th I just got my :bfp:


----------



## 28329

Congrats mummyof5. What a lovely Xmas prezzie.


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats mommyof5!!!! Perfect for christmas!!!!! Wishing u a happy n healthy 9 mos!!!


----------



## lillichloe

congrats mommyof5 happy healthy 9 months to you


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats and lots of sticky baby dust :dust: to you Mommyof5!! :happydance:

(Also, I have to say I'm a bit :shock: that someone listed as testing after me has already gotten a BFP!)


----------



## MissDimity

Congrats Mommyof5 that's fantastic news!!! Merry Xmas all!!


----------



## MissDimity

So excited... I had a positive OPK over the past 2 days but negative today... So that must mean I O'd between yesterday and today..

I am listed as testing Jan 7th... Should I test earlier?

And if so when should I test ?


----------



## Angel baby

Hi mrs mm! I'm back. I'm not getting my hopes up to high because I had 2 large follies on my blocked tube side and my good side is apparently on holiday leave. None the less I went ahead as doc recommended with the IUI because she said sometimes the good tube can pick up from the other side and is a small chance. I'm now on the list for IVF in 2012, not sure when I'll begin with that.

Hoping for a miracle and due for BETA on 1/4. Merry Christmas all and hope there are many with BFPs!


----------



## mrgn626

Hi all! First time poster, long time forum stalker! TTC since April, first time getting a + OPK 2 days ago (!!!) with the help of my new friend Clomid cd5-9 50 mg. So now I'm cd20, and I think we timed our BDing well, CD 18-20. Ill have a progesterone level checked CD26 (Friday) to see if I really O'd. If so, then I am not sure when to test? 12 dpo seems safe? As much as I can't stand to wait til 14 dpo I also don't know if i can stand the disappointment of testing too early and getting all those BFNs. Since the + OPK is a day before O usually, I guess I'm 1dpo? I don't temp because I work night shift so all my afternoon temps are a full degree higher than morning ones, which makes for a useless chart. I may test Jan 4th. Fingers crossed, hope I didn't jinx us by spilling my guts, but its nice to be able to, DH and I are keeping this adventure to ourselves for now!


----------



## Secret Santa

MrsMM24

Dear MrsMM24,
You have touched each of us personally. Some join your thread for a month, then head straight to the 1st Trimester... some of us have been here TTC/NTNP for months... which given the day, might seem like forever!
You are there. You organize the threads... congratulating, consoling, and supporting each one of us through our journeys. You address each of us individually, offering much needed advise... even when the advise is just repeating that 4DPO is way too early to test!
You've been such a part of each of our lives, we wanted to show a little appreciation and help you on your journey. When you mentioned that you may have to wait until February to try again, we were heartbroken... we had to help! While most of us have no idea how much IUI & donations cost we hope that every little bit helps... if you could PM me your email address, we have $150 in a paypal account to pass along to you towards your January IUI. We hope this helps! 

Merry Christmas, with love from your Secret Santa(s)!




KamIAm, 143Mom, Ickle Pand, Holden_babez, Jeoesreich, MrsKG, PinkorBlue11, Charlie_lael, Leinzlove, Ready4ourBaby, Skeet9924, Faithbabies, Mrs_Dutch15, Sunnie1984, Wabblit, CharmedLassie, & EAandBA_TTC


----------



## sdeitrick1

Merry Christmas everyone!!

MrsMM, AF is due on the 6th so could you please add me 
to the list for the 7th! Hopefully, I will be able to hold off
testing until then!


----------



## MissDimity

mrgn626 said:


> Hi all! First time poster, long time forum stalker! TTC since April, first time getting a + OPK 2 days ago (!!!) with the help of my new friend Clomid cd5-9 50 mg. So now I'm cd20, and I think we timed our BDing well, CD 18-20. Ill have a progesterone level checked CD26 (Friday) to see if I really O'd. If so, then I am not sure when to test? 12 dpo seems safe? As much as I can't stand to wait til 14 dpo I also don't know if i can stand the disappointment of testing too early and getting all those BFNs. Since the + OPK is a day before O usually, I guess I'm 1dpo? I don't temp because I work night shift so all my afternoon temps are a full degree higher than morning ones, which makes for a useless chart. I may test Jan 4th. Fingers crossed, hope I didn't jinx us by spilling my guts, but its nice to be able to, DH and I are keeping this adventure to ourselves for now!

Hi mrgn626,
Your O'd the same day as me.
So following your decision to test 4th Jan, I may as well.
Fingers crossed for both of us on getting BFPs on that date.
!!!!


----------



## Jai Me

mrgn626 said:


> Hi all! First time poster, long time forum stalker! TTC since April, first time getting a + OPK 2 days ago (!!!) with the help of my new friend Clomid cd5-9 50 mg. So now I'm cd20, and I think we timed our BDing well, CD 18-20. Ill have a progesterone level checked CD26 (Friday) to see if I really O'd. If so, then I am not sure when to test? 12 dpo seems safe? As much as I can't stand to wait til 14 dpo I also don't know if i can stand the disappointment of testing too early and getting all those BFNs. Since the + OPK is a day before O usually, I guess I'm 1dpo? I don't temp because I work night shift so all my afternoon temps are a full degree higher than morning ones, which makes for a useless chart. I may test Jan 4th. Fingers crossed, hope I didn't jinx us by spilling my guts, but its nice to be able to, DH and I are keeping this adventure to ourselves for now!

Hello and Welcome to BnB! We are very close on our cycles. Im on CD 19, Christmas day. I am on my second cycle of Clomid 100mg CD 5-9, I got a positive OPK on Thursday!! Im also planning to test on Jan 5th-ish. I don't chart either but prefer OPK'S due to my schedule. We BD on day of positive, day after, and the day after that. I got my fx we have success. This is also our first cycle trying Pre-seed. Good luck to you, merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## mrgn626

Its amazing how helpful it is knowing there are other women out there going through the same agonizing wait that I am! I'm starting to worry I'll be symptom spotting soon, as the break out on my face today makes me say oh! My progesterone must be high! Then I have to talk some sense into myself, 2dpo is not a time I'd start seeing anything! Ahhhh. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, busy but popping in real quick to say woohoo pos opk for christmas day!! officially in the tww! my temps show ov most likely already occured!!


----------



## almosthere

MRSMM please move my testing date to Jan 7th, the day before I go on vacation! Thanks!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Just wanted to pop in and wish all you lovely ladies a very Merry Christmas and hoping to see lots of BFP in the New Year! :xmas2:


----------



## agreeksmom

yay lets hope for lots


----------



## Keeda

Please count me in for the 15 th of Jan. Thanks


----------



## lilyV

Testing Jan. 15th please. I could get my period btw Jan. 6-15th and so I put the latest date as the best possible and hopeful 

If you would like to buddy up, please msg me. Thanks!


----------



## Looneycarter

Can you put me for january 7,2011


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi Ladies. :winkwink:

Good luck to everyone!:happydance::happydance:

My current cycle: CD1 12/7/11. Femara, Bravelle, Ganirelix, Lupron Trigger, b2b IUI's with 6 mature follies. Ovulation on CD16, December 22.

I'm on progesterone so I don't get AF unless I stop using it....so I think I'll be testing on January 6th, just before my birthday. What a GREAT present a BFP would be!


----------



## beckysprayer

The 20th for me please! :dust:


----------



## sharnw

Got my ewcm!!! high cervix and its open and a VERY near positive opk!! :D :D BD it is for meeeee


----------



## Keeda

lilyV said:


> Testing Jan. 15th please. I could get my period btw Jan. 6-15th and so I put the latest date as the best possible and hopeful
> 
> If you would like to buddy up, please msg me. Thanks!


I am expecting AF between Jan 10 and Jan 13 hopefully we could be bump buddies.:)


----------



## NT123

Got a positive opk today ( smiley on cb opk) so not sure if it's just a surge or the real thing -prob just a surge, so going to try to bd ( not telling oh when it's pos as he freaks) as much as poss and see what happens when I keep testing as the ususl length of LH phase is a bit shorter, means I'm either at a long LH (19) days or this is just a surge and not ov) . I reckon ov is in about a week and I should keep testing, does this make sense?


----------



## PrincessTaz

I got EWCM for the 1st time ever over this weekend and got these bad boys yesterday.... 




I should be 1dpo tomorrow and offically in the 2ww :)


----------



## Angel baby

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi Ladies. :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck to everyone!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> My current cycle: CD1 12/7/11. Femara, Bravelle, Ganirelix, Lupron Trigger, b2b IUI's with 6 mature follies. Ovulation on CD16, December 22.
> 
> I'm on progesterone so I don't get AF unless I stop using it....so I think I'll be testing on January 6th, just before my birthday. What a GREAT present a BFP would be!

Omg you took the trigger with 6 follies? That is awesome! I'll be anxious to see your BFP! Surely the little spermies can't miss 6! Lol!


----------



## almosthere

morning ladies!

question for all! 

I did an experiment and temped at 7am which was a 97.83 then i went to sleep for 3 more hours and tested at 10 getting a temp of 98.12. Which should I put in? I would have a dip if I put in the lower one and got a pos opk yesterday. Just confused, ugh! Thanks for any help!


----------



## seaweed eater

almosthere said:


> morning ladies!
> 
> question for all!
> 
> I did an experiment and temped at 7am which was a 97.83 then i went to sleep for 3 more hours and tested at 10 getting a temp of 98.12. Which should I put in? I would have a dip if I put in the lower one and got a pos opk yesterday. Just confused, ugh! Thanks for any help!

I would say whichever one is more consistent with when you usually temp. Having a dip right after a pos opk would make sense, but if you tend to temp closer to 10 then use that one.


----------



## calista20

with temping you need to be consistent with what time you temp at. So if you're normal temping time/waking time is 7am then you need to temp within half an hour of that time everytime otherwise your temps will be way out of whack and it wont give a clear picture.


----------



## taurusmom05

Good morning, ladies!! Hope everyone is having a fab day! Can't wait to be future bump buddies with some of you!! Oohh come on mid January! I'm in my 4th cycle ttc #2... It feels like its been an eternity, but in the scheme of things its not all that long. I think it may taker a bit longer bc i had my mirena iud removed in September... So I was a little off that first month! Anyway, just a ramble! Wanted to check in and see how everyone was! Good luck and baby dust to all!!


----------



## almosthere

gl taurus mom, I am also on my 4th cycle and stopped bcps in sept! Thinking my body is finally regulated for this cycle as I am back to about a 28 dc!


----------



## taurusmom05

thanks, almosthere! Is your ticker right? You are officially in your tww?? how exciting!! I can't wait to join you. Hopefully we can be bump buddies! How awesome would it be to start off the new year with a bfp?!


----------



## almosthere

taurusmom05 said:


> thanks, almosthere! Is your ticker right? You are officially in your tww?? how exciting!! I can't wait to join you. Hopefully we can be bump buddies! How awesome would it be to start off the new year with a bfp?!

It would be amazing!!! & yes I think it is right, got my first opk yesterday-it was much darker than the control line! then another opk today, but my EWCM and dip and rise came before my first pos opk-so i'm not positive i am cd1, but I was very very crampy late last night and the night before (xmas eve-i had a horrible headache that lasted about half a day!), so yes I am guessing the eggy is on the loose & waiting to be caught if it isn't already! :haha:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Angel baby said:


> Omg you took the trigger with 6 follies? That is awesome! I'll be anxious to see your BFP! Surely the little spermies can't miss 6! Lol!

Thanks Angel baby! I'm thinking good thoughts for your BFP too!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Oooooh can't wait to see how it goes! In sending u lots of positive vibes! What day are u testing? Are you doing anything special? If I don't get my bfp this time around, I'm gonna start trying evening primrose oil again! As of now im only taking prenatals.


----------



## almosthere

taurusmom05 said:


> Oooooh can't wait to see how it goes! In sending u lots of positive vibes! What day are u testing? Are you doing anything special? If I don't get my bfp this time around, I'm gonna start trying evening primrose oil again! As of now im only taking prenatals.

As of right now I am in the same boat as you, only taking prenatals and folic acid. I am going to call my obgyn if this round doesn't work and see what she suggests. I researched getting lots of pos opks in a row, because last cycle I had at least 4 (stopped testing with opks after that) and I found it may be my body trying over and over to OV so hoping I get let pos opks and that today is the last day for them, but who knows! thanks for the good vibes, sending them back your way! Oh, and will be testing the day before we go on vacation which is the 7th even though 14 days will be the 8th! when do you think you will be testing? sounds like maybe the 10th?


----------



## ALLY07

Im in for 1/2/12


----------



## almosthere

ALLY07 said:


> Im in for 1/2/12

WOOHOO you are so close to testing, GL and Baby Dust to you!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

& fyi took another opk and was negative, so even though i had a positive this am should i put down neg for opk test today on ff?


----------



## shy88

Could you plz put me down for 1/10/2012


----------



## PepsiChic

could you remove me from the list, plans have changed slightly so not sure when we'll be back in the game, likely not for a few months :(

good luck to all you lovely ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## NT123

got negative opk this am so there's a chance im in the tww but as it would be nearly a week early to have been yesterday im going to keep testing to make sure as i think i believed a peak last month and therefore missed the actual date!


----------



## DBCG

Hi everyone!

I am new to posting, so I am still learning all of the lingo:winkwink:

I would love to join this thread, i just took the time to read through everyones post, and I could really relate to a lot of you. Especially about the husbands, mine doesnt really want to talk about any of the TTC stuff he too thinks lots of sex= baby.

Last month I bought the cheapy ov/preg test off ebay. I was going to just use them this month to get use to them and then we were going to start trying next month. We have a lot going on in January....NYE, my birthday, a friend who has been away in the Navy for 10 months comes home, I am going to a blake shelton concert on the 28th. All things that usually involve get togethers and a few drinks. But as soon as I saw a positive on the Ov test, I told my husband and the look on his face was priceless. We got right to it! A baby would be a great bday present for me!

So I might need a little help on figuring all this out. I got a positive ov test yesterday and today. So does that mean I am 1dpo on tuesday 12/27? And what day does everyone usually starting testing? 10dpo?

I look forward to getting to know everyone here:happydance:


----------



## pjstensgaard

Hi. I have been reading the blogs for a couple months now and finally decided to just create a profile. 
Month #3 for DH and me. If you are still taking testers, I'm planning on testing Jan. 5, DH's birthday. :winkw:
witch:ink: is due the 7th, but would love to surprise hubby with a :bfp: on his birthday. 
:hug:, luck and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## pjstensgaard

Hi. I have been reading the blogs for a couple months now and finally decided to just create a profile. 
Month #3 for DH and me. If you are still taking testers, I'm planning on testing Jan. 5, DH's birthday!!
:witch: is due the 7th, but would love to surprise hubby with a :bfp: on his birthday. 
:hug:, luck and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## NT123

green eyed monster alert: i hate it when im like this but one of my friends just had her baby girl ( this morning) and im sooo envious it makes me want to cry. Does anyone else ever feel this way? im so happy for her but i cant helpo feeling like its so unfair that its not me...then i know i sound like a spoilt brat.


----------



## sharnw

Me too *NT *
my best friend is 13 weeks with her second baby.. Im so happy for her but im jealous because im not pg.
2 years and 10 months ago, I told her dh and I were planning on ttc conceive.. she said her and her dh were thinking the same thing...
A month after our little happy planning chats,, she texts me in capital letters, she's pregnant!
I was so happy for her and I said I better hurry up and get a wriggle on.. 4 months later I found out I was pregnant, but it ended at 11 weeks ;( she was 7 months at this time and I didt want to go near her because she was in child and I wasnt...
By the time She was 8 months we were close again, and I got used to her being heavily pregnant and I wasnt, She had the baby at 9 months and I was so happy for her but deep down inside i was sad because I wasnt going to have my baby.

2 months ago when she text me again she was pregnant, I felt empty again, but I was over the moon for her and she said to me "hurry up its your turn now"..... I lied to her and said i dont want to try yet.. And I used my brand new 4Wheel drive for an excuse that I want to pay most of it off before I want to try for a baby again, 

Im glad im not the only one because I was getting angry with myself for feeling jealous :(


----------



## sharnw

Was so cranky when dh went back to work and wont be home for 4 days, this is the week of O day and we BD'd every 36 hours all last week and over Xmas,, we BD'd last night and he left... :( Find out he will be home tomorrrow afternoon for the night!!!! SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW :) :) :)


----------



## 28329

I'm 9dpo today. Not tempted to test at all. Very unlike me.


----------



## sharnw

Well ladies Just have to wait for my rise now C18 9PM Australia time i got a positive digital opk test
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## taurusmom05

Sharn- exciting!! Get that eggy!!! :) good luck!

28329- when are you going to test? I find myself wanting to test at 3dpo LOL... I have my fingers crossed for you!!!

NT/sharn- I'm going thru the same thing. A very close friend and I got married less than a month apart... She came off the bcp and i came off mirena... She got pregnant first try! I want to be that super supportive friend and its hard! I tell her how happy I am, and torture myself with offering to go look at baby stuff out of my own guilt for secretly being jealous! I am on cycle #4 now and hoping this is finally it while she is about 14 weeks now. Our turn is soon ladies!!! I can feel it!!!


----------



## DBCG

That ha to be hard seeing your friends pregnant when you want to be. I only have one friend I feel I can even talk to about ttc, she is also ttc. I know it will be hard for whoever doesn't get pregnant first. We are hoping to become pregnant at the same time, which would be cool since its my first and her third. It would be nice to have someone that has been through it to know what to kinda expect.

I have a good feeling this month. I am predicting lots of bfp in this group!:happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

Dbcg- I have a good feeling about this month too! Not sure if its for me but I do feel like we are gonna get an extra amount of bfp's!! Maybe its the cold weather and the holiday celebration. Lol!


----------



## 28329

I will test day after witch is due if she's not turned up by then.


----------



## DBCG

How is everyone doing today? If you are in your tww, what dpo are you? 

I got a + opk the 25th and 26th. Does that mean I am 1dpo today?

Also when does everyone usually start testing?


----------



## taurusmom05

28329- you have serious will power!!! Lol

Dbcg- I believe you could be 1dpo, yes! I am due to O anytime between today and the 29th! I can't wait to enter my tww... The anticipation of trying to catch the egg is killing me. Lol ill be testing as close to the day ad is due as possible... Which is 1/13. Friday the 13th!! Lol like I said ill try, but knowing me ill start around 7dpo but im a PoAS addict!

What about everyone else?


----------



## AMP26

Will you please put me down for Jan. 21? I'm getting to the point where I think DH and I both need a break, but I'm going to try to keep it going for the next few months. December was month 36 without ever even having a BFP so I'm getting more than a little discouraged. This group helps though! At least I know I'm not alone even though I don't have any close friends I can talk to about all this!


----------



## mrgn626

Af is due the 6th, so I plan to test the 4th... probably I'll really start the 2nd... I too am a POAS addict! Its the only semblence of control I have! At least waiting to O I can POAS everyday (multiple times) and feel like I'm doing SOMETHING. All that will be cancelled if my progesterone level is low on Friday meaning I geared up to O but never really did...

My sisters (3) have all had babies this year, and my best friend is due in April. I am jealous, but they don't all know how hard ttc has been for us, so I sort of just pretend were not ready... wonder why we all feel the need to fib and lie about ttc and the trouble were having? Its not our fault! But I do feel embarrassed by it.


----------



## 28329

I wouldn't call it will power. Every cycle I test from 6dpo until the witch. I've seen so many bfn's. Besides, the tests I have are 25miu so no point peeing on them just yet! Lol.


----------



## DBCG

Taurusmom you will be testing on my bday! Luck Friday the 13th this year

Give me a bday present. Hehehehe

So I guess my test date will be januray 6th which would be 11 dpo. Is that about average testing time? I know I will end up testing before then though lol


----------



## READY4OURBABY

crystal~ im so sorry..sending you lots of big :hugs:

mommy~ CONGRATS :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!

mrgn~ welcome and GL

almost~ its looks like we are both on the same schedule. i hope we both get our :bfp: this cycle

nt123~ i feel you. my really close friend (she's like a sister) sil is preggo and they weren't even trying and are definitely not ready. but what can you do:shrug:

afm..im pretty sure im 2/3dpo if i got my ov right. i had + opks on 22nd & 23rd so im thinking ov's on 24th. not really feeling to much just a bit gassy. trying to stay busy with work, :laundry: & :dishes:. had a good holiday weekend..looking foward to NYE.


----------



## minni2906

Hello all!

Making my way over from the December Thread. Probably won't be testing in the new year as I have YET to get AF (CD 69). POAS Christmas Eve though, and BFN. Although, as I don't know when/if I've O'd DH and I continue to BD spontaneously and it hadn't been two weeks since last BD at the time of testing, so anything is possible. Not getting my hopes up though because my chart doesn't lead me to believe I've even O'd. I will be calling my Gyn soon to make an appointment due to the lack of AF.

GL and FXed to all the ladies testing this month!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Annie77

Hi have been checking calendar and hopefully will ovulate next Monday and be ready to test on 16th January. Added bonus this month in that my friend now works for a pharmaceutical company which makes tests so will be getting some freebies from her lovely boss 
Good luck to us all!


----------



## DBCG

So I am home on my lunch break, and I guess I have become a POAS addict as well because I wanted to test OV again. I used one of the OPK strips and got another +

Again I am pretty new at this, how many days should I be getting +'s?

They are all pretty dark test lines, compared to the control line, and they do not seem to be fading at all.

Thanks for the help ladies!

Also where do I get the cool signatures and tickers all of you have?


----------



## NT123

Well as I got a smiley yesterday ( still 19 days of cycle at that point) I guess tomorrow I will be 1dpo? I'm still not sure whether that is ov or not as I've been told that I can get more than one surge during a cycle, I'll keep testing just to be sure- its not for lack of trying as we r bd'ing every day as neither of us are at work! So maybe I'm in the tww, or maybe I'm not!


----------



## 28329

DBCG said:


> So I am home on my lunch break, and I guess I have become a POAS addict as well because I wanted to test OV again. I used one of the OPK strips and got another +
> 
> Again I am pretty new at this, how many days should I be getting +'s?
> 
> They are all pretty dark test lines, compared to the control line, and they do not seem to be fading at all.
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies!
> 
> Also where do I get the cool signatures and tickers all of you have?

Click on the ticker someone has that you want and it'll take you to the site.


----------



## sharnw

NT123 said:


> Well as I got a smiley yesterday ( still 19 days of cycle at that point) I guess tomorrow I will be 1dpo? I'm still not sure whether that is ov or not as I've been told that I can get more than one surge during a cycle, I'll keep testing just to be sure- its not for lack of trying as we r bd'ing every day as neither of us are at work! So maybe I'm in the tww, or maybe I'm not!

Hi *NT*, I am also on cd 19 and I also got my + opk yesterday, can I please stalk you as we go along??? :flower:


----------



## sharnw

*Help please?? * I woke up at 5am and My normal wake up time is 5.30...
I ended up temping at 5am and it said 35.96. Then I went back to sleep, woke up at my usual time 5.30am , I done another temp and it said 35.36.
The thing is...... I think i made a mistake with the 1st temp and I have a feeling the 9 was a 3?????

I also got a +ive on my opk last night, and its an even more + this morning

Which temp should I go with????? because i went with the 5.30am temp (my usual wake up temp)???


----------



## almosthere

READY4OURBABY said:


> crystal~ im so sorry..sending you lots of big :hugs:
> 
> mommy~ CONGRATS :happydance: H&H 9 months to you!!
> 
> mrgn~ welcome and GL
> 
> almost~ its looks like we are both on the same schedule. i hope we both get our :bfp: this cycle
> 
> nt123~ i feel you. my really close friend (she's like a sister) sil is preggo and they weren't even trying and are definitely not ready. but what can you do:shrug:
> 
> afm..im pretty sure im 2/3dpo if i got my ov right. i had + opks on 22nd & 23rd so im thinking ov's on 24th. not really feeling to much just a bit gassy. trying to stay busy with work, :laundry: & :dishes:. had a good holiday weekend..looking foward to NYE.

hm now i am not sure of my cycle but I hope i am also about 2 dpo today...still getting pos opks my 3rd day in a row, ugh, no idea if i already ovd or if my body is still trying to hoping to see a neg opk tn haha


----------



## taurusmom05

Alright ladies... I had a ton of ewcm yesterday, started feeling dull aches (same as last month and month before)... According to all the calculators, I should O between today and the 29th... But i think I already did? Just checked my cm and its back to lotiony, creamy... Not a lot there either. that was fast!! Lol it vanished. I've never temped so I guesa its totally possible I dont have a textbook 14 day LP... I could be O'ing sooner than i thought... Which is fine as far as bd'ing goes... Just wonder if onin my tww already!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you add me to the 4th please :]
if i don't cave before that is


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oops posted twice!


----------



## NT123

Hey mrsmm, can I ask a favour (sorry to muck u about) can u change me to 14th of jan please, not going to test before I'm due now as I just am going to ignore any of this is going on until I'm late, no more early poas, no more symptom spotting ( I totally start making things up in my head) and there fore after new years I am going to try not to login here ( whether i manage that or not as im reading bnb all the time!) until I'm late as reading other people's symptoms sends me into a tizz and I'm like a woman possessed. In hoping if I pretend it's not happening that at the very least I can get my head into a gear where im not watching every breathe I take for 2 weeks obsessing whether it'll be my turn, if ever. I feel like I'm competing in some impossible race again myself which I need to stop doing, it isn't fun and I don't think its fair on hubbie either.


----------



## immy11

Hello! Put me in for the 23rd of Jan please :)
100% bfp's this month!!


----------



## DBCG

I think I will go with Jan 7th for my test day :) Thanks!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey can I be added to the list please?

AF is due on 6th January... I'll probably (definitely :haha:) be testing before then though!


----------



## sharnw

Getting a little nervous now eeekk!! lol, about to drive 2 hours to see Dh for some (our time) in his room at his work,,, 
Here's to BD!

Sticky :dust: to everyone :D :dance:


----------



## lillichloe

So I started OPKing and it is really stressing me out............ I missed yesterday and idk . I think I am going to stick to the calendar That doesn't freak me out. I still have ewcm been about 3 days yesterday was the most so far. according to the calander I shouldnt 
O till 29th ish. I think I need to relax a bit enjoy all this :sex: and if it doesn't happen in a year look into it........ deep breaths. why is this so hard??


----------



## taurusmom05

I wish I knew, lillichloe! It's a rough ride! I dont think a lot of people realize how much we put Into creating a family! It can be stressful! I also am trying for #2... I'm not usong opk's or anything either... Just calendars, checking cm and trying to be in tune with my body. What's great is that I think we are supposed to O on the same day, give or take a day. My next af is due 1/13 so ill be testing then! What about you?


----------



## kitty2385

Put me down for 27th jan please x


----------



## taurusmom05

sharnw said:


> Getting a little nervous now eeekk!! lol, about to drive 2 hours to see Dh for some (our time) in his room at his work,,,
> Here's to BD!
> 
> Sticky :dust: to everyone :D :dance:


Woo hoo!! Have fun! :) get that eggy!!!


----------



## Ilikecake

Just a quick question, would it be too late to start doing OPKS this month?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ilikecake said:


> Just a quick question, would it be too late to start doing OPKS this month?

I wouldn't say so, I didn't start using opks until about 3 days before I was due to O.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ilikecake said:


> Just a quick question, would it be too late to start doing OPKS this month?

Definitely not - they'll still give you a +ve or -ve result so will give you an idea of how close to O you are :thumbup:


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, temp dipped again, no idea when i oved or if i did starting to feel out-last month my temps were so high. i have had a slight cold throughout my entire cycle this time around, could that be why my temps are so much lower? i was in the mid 98's last cycle after ov!


----------



## Dazed125

Hi All,

Could you add me for testing on the 10th Jan please?

I've been AWOL for a little while trying to get on with life and not obsess too much over ttc. I am finding it increasingly heartbreaking getting my bfn each month. 

I went to the doc last week and after a little persuasion he agreed to do some blood tests to check my hormones etc. My first one is on day 3 of my next cycle and then day 21. I still have hope that this will be the cycle I get my BFP so maybe I wont need them!!

Good luck to all you ladies and here's hoping we all get 2012 babies!
x


----------



## Stacey333

Can I please be put in for testing on Jan 11th. My B-day is the 17th so a BFP would be a wonderful early birthday present.


----------



## Bananabrooks

Hi everyone :)

I am very new to this even though DH and I have been TTC since August. Had implanon in for 2 years which really messed up my cycle and only finally had AF on December 4th. 

Very very faint line on cheap opk December 15th and big smiley face on December 18th. 

After hours of reading the December testing thread this morning I caved and did an early response test which was BFN....does this mean I am out this month or should I maybe re test early Jan (iPhone app since AF due 1st Jan). Thanks for any help!! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Bananabrooks said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> I am very new to this even though DH and I have been TTC since August. Had implanon in for 2 years which really messed up my cycle and only finally had AF on December 4th.
> 
> Very very faint line on cheap opk December 15th and big smiley face on December 18th.
> 
> After hours of reading the December testing thread this morning I caved and did an early response test which was BFN....does this mean I am out this month or should I maybe re test early Jan (iPhone app since AF due 1st Jan). Thanks for any help!! :)

I wouldn't say your out till the witch shows! 
So if no AF then test again :) defiantly not out maybe your HCG levels aren't high enough yet can double every 48-72 hours :hugs:


----------



## echo

Well I hope everyone is doing well, I don't have time now to read back and catch up, but I will. 
Christmas was hectic and I almost thought I missed my chance but I got a + OPK today! Whoo! BD'd this am, might again later, too. Almost in the TWW! I hope this O is a successful one!


----------



## DBCG

Good morning ladies  how is everyone feeling today? I am a little crampy today...

I think I am 2 dpo today, I'm going to test opk again at lunch today. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## orchid667

Hi,

CD 2... starting the counting, temping and planning again. Can you put me down to test on Jan 27th? Thanks.

We may make an appointment to see the Dr. this month. I think when their are known problems 6 cycles without success is the point when you are supposed to start getting medical guidance? 

Orchid


----------



## MrsMM24

It is Almost January, so I thought I would start this diagram over here now so that you can begin to chase that eggy with a picture that is appropriate! GL :dust:


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## hasti2011

hi MrsMM. 
in December thread i really enjoyed positive feeling although it wasn't my month. i decided to test 22 jan and i will turn 33 Jan 9. 
hope lots of :bfp: for all wonderful friends :happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies, sorry I have been kind of absent lately. Been busy with the hollidays! I'm not sure when I will be ovulating as it looks like my cycle has been gradually dropping off a day (or in last months case 2) since its return. If my cycle is the same length as last month I should be ovulating on the 30th, of course we are already trying to catch that egg! So potential ovulation in 2 days though im not for certain I think I may have ovulated last night, was a bit crampy and I seem to have alot of CM today..anyway can't wait till the 10th :) little man's first birthday and test day! Even if I get the dreaded negative again it'll still be a pretty good day with my little man, I'll just keep the dissapointment bottled up for the next day, but hopefully there will be no need for that! Trying to stay positive here :)


----------



## taurusmom05

MrsMM24... you are seriously the best! :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

NT123 said:


> green eyed monster alert: i hate it when im like this but one of my friends just had her baby girl ( this morning) and im sooo envious it makes me want to cry. Does anyone else ever feel this way? im so happy for her but i cant helpo feeling like its so unfair that its not me...then i know i sound like a spoilt brat.

I just saw this and I can sort of relate. Soon after my husband and I announced our engagement, my brother and his wife announced they were pregnant, naturally I was happy for them but also a little annoyed that they stole the spotlight off us. Well then we too got pregnant right after their baby was born, and found out we were having a boy - the first grandson/great grandson in the family for my side and the first grand kid/great grand kid on my hubby's side. So I was ok again (our baby was planned but no we weren't trying to steal the spot light back haha) anyway just as my pregnancy was coming to an end they announced they were pregnant again! and they weren't even trying! I was so mad because I felt like they had yet again taken the spot light off us and that everyone was going to be caught up in her new pregnancy instead of welcoming our little one. That didnt happen though, most of the family (ours and hers) were a little upset that they were having another so soon when they can barely afford the one they have now. I think they are doing a pretty good job though!

Naturally I feel silly now having felt that way about them, I love my little nieces :) That being said I hope we don't do this back and forth next time I get pregnant but I wouldn't be upset if it did.


----------



## DBCG

hasti2011 said:


> hi MrsMM.
> in December thread i really enjoyed positive feeling although it wasn't my month. i decided to test 22 jan and i will turn 33 Jan 9.
> hope lots of :bfp: for all wonderful friends :happydance:

Yeah! Another january birthday  I turn 29 January 13th. Maybe we will get a bfp for our birthdays


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsMM24, Please add me Jan 6th! Right before my bday. A lot of bday girlies in here!

So...I got a big temperature rise today. I'll have to wait another couple of days to see if my chart becomes triphasic.

Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *EMMYJEAN, CJHANSON, SHOLI, LOONEYCARTER, JEWLS48, AGREEKSMOM, MISSBABES, TAURUSMOM05, ANGEL BABY, MRGN626, SDEITRICK1, KEEDA, LILYV, JANET PLANET, BECKY SPRAYER, ALLY07, SHY88, DBCG, PJSTENSGAARD, AMP26, MINNI2906, ANNIE77, BECYBOO_x, IMMY11, TTC_LOLLY, KITTY2385, DAZED125, STACEY333, BANANABROOKS, ORCHID667, and HASTI2011*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *MOMMYOF5* soon to be 6! 


*ANSDEP* sorry for your losses Hun! :hugs: I hope that the doc appts have gone well this week and you are ready for your ttc journey:dust:


*MRS_DUTCH15* I think that your bases are covered and we should be hearing some awesome news from you soon!:dust:


*MOMMYOF5* OMG!! We will take that! 1st BFP of January! Gladly add BFP to your name but NOT taking you off the list! CONGRATS :happydance: wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


*SHARNW*I want to wish every looks like today is actually OV day. It will be confirmed with a temp increase tomorrow and the next couple of days! As for the 5am temp, you that one and use the temp adjuster to 530.:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* I am sorry that you have been taken out of the running in 2012, but happy to hear that I WILL be here to see you in 2013, I'm not going anywhere!:dust:


*28329, MISS DIMITY* I changed your date Huns! :dust:


*READY4OURBABY* hope the donations have gone well and this TWW goes even faster than expected! :dust:


*MISSBABES* hang in there Hun, cycles actually do change and are considered regular, mine were like that for a number of years. :dust:


*ANGEL BABY* I hope that the IUI takes you out of the Need for that IVF wait list Hun! :dust:


*ALMOSTHERE* I changed your date, Awesome to get a +OPK on Christmas day, hope you got plenty of BDg in! Your chart is looking great, except the white circles, remember to use the adjuster. :dust:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


*NT123* YAY for the +OPK, I changed your temp as requested, same with you PRINCESS TAZ and ECHO! :dust:


*PEPSICHIC* I hope all is well with you, and that I see you again in a few months, no doubt I will have a testing thread ready for you! :dust:


*DBCG* welcome to my testing thread! Hope this is the only one you have to see. I wanted to say put you down for the 8th, I will do the 7th as you requested, but without a temp, it is hard to Confirm OV as OPKs just detect the surge that says OV is 1-2 days away. GL :dust:


*ILIKECAKE* Hey Hun! I am not sure what day of your cycle you are on, but you can start OPKs any time, it is recommended the earliest is CD9 or 10 whichever is about 3 days AFTER AF ends :dust:


*BANANABROOKS* Welcome to my testing thread, I hope this is the only one that you get to see. I think that you should wait till the 1st since you aren't sure when you OV. GL :dust:



*AFM...* Going to Officially be back in the chase for Jan! Thanks in part, to the best group of ladies I have ever come across on BnB!!!:hugs::flower: Also hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! Jan and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:



_*SECRET SANTA* I wanted to thank you VERY much from the bottom of my heart! That message was not only touching but so needed at this time. It was totally unexpected and just flooring that I have made such an impression. It is exactly the impression that I wanted to leave with each of you ladies as I know that this journey is at times the most overpowering and difficult thing that we go through. There are times when words can do so much good if all we can do is say them. 

Thank you each very much for your "donations"!!! *143MOM, CHARLIE_LAEL, CHARMEDLASSIE, EAandBA_TTC, FAITHBABIES, HOLDEN_BABEZ, ICKLE PAND, JEOESTREICH, KAMIAM, LEINZLOVE, MRS_DUTCH15, MRSKG, PINKORBLUE11, READY4OURBABY, SKEET9924, SUNNIE1984, and WABBLIT* This will help tremendously with our cost, you will never truly know how much this means, and if this is the "donation" that we get our BFP, you will ALWAYS be a part of us and our journey! I wasn't able to PM you so I sent the address through PM to my dear BnB buddy PINKORBLUE

DW wanted me to write: "It means alot to read what you have written to my wife. The impact that I she provides at home and in our daily life, clearly translates to you all as well. If ever there was something I could share of my wife it is the compassion that she is able to give to *ANYONE* at *ANY* time, no matter the situation. Thank you for giving those words to her, as I watched her read and them fill her heart! And also thank you for your "donations."
_ 


**First Page Updated** Take a peek, February thread is up and running!


----------



## almosthere

MRSMM I feel like my chart makes no sense when putting it with my opks, but i have this feeling i missed the start of my pos opk lh surge christmas eve since I did not test that night. also, i fixed my temp for cd 15. At first It was in the 98ish and now i changed it two the lower temp-i temped twice that day and feel like the 98 was odd and did not fit. isnt it cheating if i adjust my circles? lol


----------



## mummy 85

just posted on other thread but think i should be here,my period is due on the 3rd of jan so is this when you are all testing?lol i am new here :thumbup: hi to everyone


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi mummy 85! Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Inoue

Can i be put down for the 5th please ~ my birthdays on the 11th so it would be a nice treat for my 24th! :winkwink: x


----------



## sharnw

Hi all and thanks MrsMM :hugs:
My clear blue digi opk is still smiling at me :/ and I got a rise this morning, reallllllyyy feeling some pain in my lower right abdomen below my hip bone pelvic area, hoping its O pains!! *what do you lovely ladies think???*


----------



## BabyBumpHope

sharnw said:


> Hi all and thanks MrsMM :hugs:
> My clear blue digi opk is still smiling at me :/ and I got a rise this morning, reallllllyyy feeling some pain in my lower left abdomen below my hip bone pelvic area, hoping its O pains!! *what do you lovely ladies think???*

I defo think you are ovulating girl - go get your OH!! :winkwink:

x


----------



## rachieroo

Hi ladies, can i please be added. This is my first cycle of ttc since my loss in July, it was a partial molar pregnancy and we are not meant to try until 18th Jan but couldnt help ourselves lol! Hoping to hold off and test on 4th Jan!! Fingers crossed for every one :) xx


----------



## sharnw

I think my opk is getting lighter????
Pic 1 (yesterdays test)
Pic 2 (todays test)
However my clearblue digi is still smiling at me....
 



Attached Files:







004 (3).jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 8









29-12 7am.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It does look a bit lighter TBH - although i don't really understand OPKs too much.

Rachieroo - :hi: good luck TTC. Sorry to hear about your loss in july. BTW - what is a partial molar pregnancy?

x


----------



## DaisyQ

Hello! Can I please be added? I'm on boring CD3 today, next AF is due January 24th or 25th. 

Thanks! Really hoping to start the New Year off with some BFP joy!


----------



## jem_5500

can i be added xx due to test 11th Jan xx


----------



## sharnw

*MrsMM* now that i might be Ov'ing now or so close to Ov, should I stop taking fertilaid now??


----------



## jem_5500

WHen I concieved ds1 I had a persisitant positive OPK I got very confused! so I use them to roughly give me an idea but dont completely ge tthem either!!


----------



## sharnw

jem_5500 said:


> WHen I concieved ds1 I had a persisitant positive OPK I got very confused! so I use them to roughly give me an idea but dont completely ge tthem either!!

O really? how many days did you have +ive's for


----------



## jem_5500

the whole pack so 7 days! i tested earlier this time so no spares to see if the smae again! I do however have my 25 preg tests on their way from amazon!!!


----------



## sharnw

hahaa :) Im such a freak... I ordered 50 pregnancy tests off ebay lol,


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> I wish I knew, lillichloe! It's a rough ride! I dont think a lot of people realize how much we put Into creating a family! It can be stressful! I also am trying for #2... I'm not usong opk's or anything either... Just calendars, checking cm and trying to be in tune with my body. What's great is that I think we are supposed to O on the same day, give or take a day. My next af is due 1/13 so ill be testing then! What about you?

My next af is due 1/11. I think I may be Oing today. I have really a rather yucky amount of ewcm today and super emotional (like commercials are making me tear up) and my boobs hurt. I hope we catch our eggies. It would be nice to have a bump buddy :)


----------



## taurusmom05

LOL @ sharn.... I did that in November!!!!!!!!!! My DH saw them and was like... 'women serious need this many?! I thought it only took one!!'

Oh, his innocence. Lol he obviously doesn't realize just how much of a poas addict I am!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Yes, lillichloe!!! I'd love to be bump buddies!!! I have the same symptoms aeouns O, too. Until I tracked my symptoms I had no clue! At the same time i always have some dull cramps and sore bbs.

Pls pls plsss, body, let this be the month. Lol it would be extra awesome to start my new year off with a little bean!


----------



## sharnw

lillichloe said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I knew, lillichloe! It's a rough ride! I dont think a lot of people realize how much we put Into creating a family! It can be stressful! I also am trying for #2... I'm not usong opk's or anything either... Just calendars, checking cm and trying to be in tune with my body. What's great is that I think we are supposed to O on the same day, give or take a day. My next af is due 1/13 so ill be testing then! What about you?
> 
> My next af is due 1/11. I think I may be Oing today. I have really a rather yucky amount of ewcm today and super emotional (like commercials are making me tear up) and my boobs hurt. I hope we catch our eggies. It would be nice to have a bump buddy :)Click to expand...

My bbs are hurting today too and cm is yucky.. runny, liquidy, wet, cleary/murky coloured , but im confused if its cm or spermy liquid* (sorry tmi)*, but im convinced it leaked out a couple hours after dh and I BD'd :shrug:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

sharnw said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> I wish I knew, lillichloe! It's a rough ride! I dont think a lot of people realize how much we put Into creating a family! It can be stressful! I also am trying for #2... I'm not usong opk's or anything either... Just calendars, checking cm and trying to be in tune with my body. What's great is that I think we are supposed to O on the same day, give or take a day. My next af is due 1/13 so ill be testing then! What about you?
> 
> My next af is due 1/11. I think I may be Oing today. I have really a rather yucky amount of ewcm today and super emotional (like commercials are making me tear up) and my boobs hurt. I hope we catch our eggies. It would be nice to have a bump buddy :)Click to expand...
> 
> My bbs are hurting today too and cm is yucky.. runny, liquidy, wet, cleary/murky coloured , but im confused if its cm or spermy liquid* (sorry tmi)*, but im convinced it leaked out a couple hours after dh and I BD'd :shrug:Click to expand...

Could be sperm, I always have that even a few hours later after BDing.


----------



## sharnw

Yesterday was the last time we BD'd, if it is semen, that means that the little guys were swimmin around for a good while then :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

sharnw said:


> Yesterday was the last time we BD'd, if it is semen, that means that the little guys were swimmin around for a good while then :)

Haha I don't know then, but that would be a good thing if they were. Probably not what it is unless you saw it early this morning. I never see it the next day.


----------



## charlie_lael

I'll be testing the 11th! :) Gl everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## mrgn626

sharnw said:


> Yesterday was the last time we BD'd, if it is semen, that means that the little guys were swimmin around for a good while then :)



My understanding from my MD is that semen will absorb onto a tissue/tp/pad, ewcm will stay on top of it as its mucous. Also semen will not stretch, ewcm should stretch an inch or so. Hope that helps for next time!


----------



## Bananabrooks

Hey girls, oddly about 2 hours after I posted my is it too early to test question AF arrived! But hey, means my cycle is only 24 days so technically still
In for end of January testing :) GL to everyone else!!


----------



## sharnw

Yeah i had loads of clear stretchy cm before we BD'd yesterday, today i didnt want to go right in an check i was to worried i might harm the swimmers


----------



## ttc_lolly

mrgn626 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the last time we BD'd, if it is semen, that means that the little guys were swimmin around for a good while then :)
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding from my MD is that semen will absorb onto a tissue/tp/pad, ewcm will stay on top of it as its mucous. Also semen will not stretch, ewcm should stretch an inch or so. Hope that helps for next time!Click to expand...

WSS :thumbup: the tissue test is always a good one.

I 'think' I'm 4/5DPO today and can't help but symptom spot :blush: nipples are quite sore but then again I'm not sure if I'm just thinking that because I am wanting a symptom of some sort! TTC makes you crazy :wacko: haha!


----------



## lillichloe

sharnw said:


> Yeah i had loads of clear stretchy cm before we BD'd yesterday, today i didnt want to go right in an check i was to worried i might harm the swimmers

I always wonder if its :spermy: too. this cycle I havent had to check for it. it has been everywhere. yuck! but I guess its a good thing. :dust: I hope we all get our very much hoped for bfps this month!!


----------



## sakari06

Back in the wait, hoping this is the cycle. Put me down for the 8th. Thanks MRSMM24!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hello ladies. AF arrived this morning. I plan to test on the 24th which will make me about 13 DPO and is also DH's birthday! I hope i can surprise him with a BFP as a present


----------



## mrgn626

I 'think' I'm 4/5DPO today and can't help but symptom spot :blush: nipples are quite sore but then again I'm not sure if I'm just thinking that because I am wanting a symptom of some sort! TTC makes you crazy :wacko: haha![/QUOTE]

Lolly I'm in the same boat... I'm 5 dpo and they almost feel sunburned? Accidentally scratched myself with my ring while changing, OUCH! Super uncomfortably bloated too, but that could be all the junk I've eaten over the holidays. Not necessarily pg symptoms, but at least it makes me hopeful I ovulated and these are sx of high progesterone after Oing. When will you test?


----------



## calista20

well I have no idea how many dpo I actually am. I had a pretty bad cold this month and missed temping one day right around Ov and I was so congested that I was mouth breathing at night for a couple days after Ov. Nothing on my chart seems to coinside with my positive opk's. *sigh* makes me feel out already :( FF originally had my Ov at cd13 based on temps and then changed it to cd17. 

Anyone want to take a peek and give me thoughts?


----------



## seaweed eater

I think FF is right. CD 13 seems unlikely based on your OPKs. 17 is more consistent.

Did you keep BDing through CD 17? Then you're not out!!


----------



## calista20

no the last time we bd'd was cd15 :(


----------



## PrincessTaz

I would say CD17 too but don't feel too bad because them :spermy: can live in there for a while and it only takes one.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

dbcg~ i normally get 2 days of dark lines and they are way darker than the control line. and usually the next day the line is a lot lighter. i get mine from https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com & https://daisypath.com/

banana~ you may be a bit early in testing. i say give it a little time. you're not out until the :witch: shows up

mummy85~ welcome and fx for you this cycle

sharnw~ it looks like a surge yesterday. i would say get some more :sex: time in. sperm does leak a bit after but remember it only takes 1.

afm...im 3/4 dpo. still gassy (ick!) and starting to have some mild cramps. but other than that im doing good..im barely even thinking about poas but its still early :haha:


----------



## ABarro

Can you add me to the list please :)

I am going to be testing January 21st, 2012. I am really hoping for a BFP! 

Baby Dust to everyone <3


----------



## Kros330

I O'd late so could you put me down for Jan 6! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Kros330

Oh and does anyone want a buddy? I could really use someone to go through this again with!


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi there :hi:

Finally joining this Jan thread. Should be getting a pos OPK as it usually happens on CD12/13 so we just barely catch O and get some BD in before I leave town for a week! Won't be testing until AF is late...I don't like to see BFN's.

MrsMM, will you please add me to the list? I'll be testing on the 14th (our anniversary. wahoo!) I'm also glad to see that you are back at it.

Baby Dust all around!


----------



## shy88

Kros330 said:


> Oh and does anyone want a buddy? I could really use someone to go through this again with!

I do Im in need of the same thing. How many dpo are you?


----------



## Sunnie1984

Hi girls!

I think I'm going to leave testing until January 3rd. 

I'm not entirely sure when I ovulated as I moved house, lost the bbt temp therm and couldn't temp. 

So I'm leaving it until I hit 30 days of the cycle. Hopefully yesterday was an implantation dip. 

Good luck everyone! 

Xxx


----------



## Kros330

shy88 said:


> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and does anyone want a buddy? I could really use someone to go through this again with!
> 
> I do Im in need of the same thing. How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I am 4 dpo. I usually have a 12 day luteal. So testing on the 6th!


----------



## WM61711

Hello ladies hope everyone is well, nice to see lots of you are getting those + opks, get to BD'ing! :)

AFM Im around 9/10 dpo and trying so hard not to test! I Dont hav many symptoms (gas, fatigue and hungry all the time) but i have hope. i may start testing sunday, come on new years bfp!


----------



## rachieroo

BabyBumpHope said:


> It does look a bit lighter TBH - although i don't really understand OPKs too much.
> 
> Rachieroo - :hi: good luck TTC. Sorry to hear about your loss in july. BTW - what is a partial molar pregnancy?
> 
> x

Well in my case, the egg got fertilised by 2 sperm but instead of developing into twins the placenta develops into a tumour and outgrows the foetus cause there is too much dna. Its been difficult especially as i would have been due this month, hopefully a bfp will turn jan into a happy month :) xx


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sorry to hear about that rachie :hug:

Good luck for January though. Hoping it will be a lucky month for you

X


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its to early to test right?!

I can't help it but i did today and it was negative :dohh: 
silly me! always makes me think im defiantly not aswell when i do a test early


----------



## taurusmom05

Don't worry becyboo you are SOOOOOO not out yet!! Ive known people to be negative until 14+dpo! :)


----------



## Annie77

Whoopee - am in my fertile time again!

Think I am due to ovulate sun/monday and and trying to work out when is the best time to BD.
Have babysitter booked for a meal and cinema on friday, hogmany night in on saturday and a very scottish clan-type knees up on sunday. I guess I will just have to try it on every night that DH is up for it!

People keep saying sex every fertile day isn't as good as every two days though - is this right?


----------



## taurusmom05

Ok I had ewcm, then it was gone... Then it came back full force and last night I had serious twinges for a few right where my left ovary is. Wahooo!! I always cramp for like 2 days, very mild... Then BAM I feel these Sharp little twinges... 2 weeks later af shows. Hopefully last month was the last of her for a while!! Oddly enough, I only ever feel the pain if its on the left side. Anyone else ever had somethin like this during O? This month it was acting a bit different, thought I might have already o'd but I'm sure of it now.


----------



## LalaR

Every second day is only a benefit if there is a low sperm count so enjoy all the BDing you can get!! Have a happy new year when it comes.


----------



## taurusmom05

Annie- I've heard so many different things! My doc told me if my DH has a regular, healthy sperm count, that having sex every other day until my 6 fertile days (5 days before O and O day)... It's during those 6 days that he says we should BD every day! That's exactly what we tried this month, bc my husbands tests came back normal.

Id say if you try that a few cycles and that doesnt work, go to every other day... But I don't see how every other day could EVER hurt your chances?? Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies hope everyone is doing well. please check my chart as I have two possible OV times & not sure which to believe-also keep in mind i think i missed my surge for cd 13 and would have got a pos opk that cd night-thanks for any helppp!!!

p.s. so happy to see my temp rise woohoo!


----------



## mrgn626

AlmostThere, I'd believe the later because of the poS OPK. You could have picked up your surge early on cd14, O`ed cd16 (can be as late as 36 or some say 48 hrs after) then the temp spike can be up to 2 days later. Either way, your BDing looks like you've covered your bases!! So if I were you, I'd consider myself 2dpo!! 


Now let me ask you this-- today I'm 6dpo, and my temp spiked 0.5 degrees this am! I didn't temp regularly this month because my doc said its pointless where I work nights, but I had abut a week off around Xmas so I temped. If i could figure out how to attach my pitiful chart i would, but really only this last week is reliable. Could implantation cause a spike? I've heard of an implantation dip, but not spike? Crazy vivid dreams last night too...


----------



## Bella777

Hi everyone- I've been following this thread as also been in the running for Xmas/new yr bfp. This is my 4th cycle trying. I didnt ovulate till cd 23 and only picked up on that as first month using the clear blue fertility monitor. So only got to BD on the two 'peak' days. Anyway I've been so worried that wasnt enough but today 9dpo i had bfp on a FRER. And bfn on clear blue digital. So very early days and cautious not to get too excited. So
Just wanted to pass on not to be too concerned if you ovulate late(as i was) but also keep trying with the opk's as i so nearly missed my O. Also best of luck to everyone hoping on new yrs BFPs. I was convinced i was out as usual AF symptoms starting to show, and the only other symptom was thirsty and sore boobs as the side- only slightly. So Don't give up hope during 2ww earlier than you need to! GL again ladies and sending tonnes if baby dust


----------



## almosthere

mrgn626 said:


> AlmostThere, I'd believe the later because of the poS OPK. You could have picked up your surge early on cd14, O`ed cd16 (can be as late as 36 or some say 48 hrs after) then the temp spike can be up to 2 days later. Either way, your BDing looks like you've covered your bases!! So if I were you, I'd consider myself 2dpo!!
> 
> 
> Now let me ask you this-- today I'm 6dpo, and my temp spiked 0.5 degrees this am! I didn't temp regularly this month because my doc said its pointless where I work nights, but I had abut a week off around Xmas so I temped. If i could figure out how to attach my pitiful chart i would, but really only this last week is reliable. Could implantation cause a spike? I've heard of an implantation dip, but not spike? Crazy vivid dreams last night too...

Thanks for your input on my situation! AFY (as for you, made it up prob haha), I think this could have been early implantation for you for the day before your spike so in your case (5DPO) However, it seems a little early, but all women are different in their cycles! Either way a higher temp raise is good and may be leading to a triphasic pattern for you! This is when you get a third level of higher temps!!!! The first level is pre ov the second is post ov then the third temp rise sets you off for a triphasic pattern which is the most common bbt pattern for pregnancy!! eek! GL!!!!


----------



## almosthere

Welcome Bella! & sounds promising-I have heard that it is more likely to get a pos on a FRER than a didgital, takes longer for digis for some reason.


----------



## almosthere

just realized Im not pos on if a FRER is ic or digi?? I am still learning codes, hope i am right in thinking ic is a non digi!


----------



## mrgn626

almosthere said:


> mrgn626 said:
> 
> 
> AlmostThere, I'd believe the later because of the poS OPK. You could have picked up your surge early on cd14, O`ed cd16 (can be as late as 36 or some say 48 hrs after) then the temp spike can be up to 2 days later. Either way, your BDing looks like you've covered your bases!! So if I were you, I'd consider myself 2dpo!!
> 
> 
> Now let me ask you this-- today I'm 6dpo, and my temp spiked 0.5 degrees this am! I didn't temp regularly this month because my doc said its pointless where I work nights, but I had abut a week off around Xmas so I temped. If i could figure out how to attach my pitiful chart i would, but really only this last week is reliable. Could implantation cause a spike? I've heard of an implantation dip, but not spike? Crazy vivid dreams last night too...
> 
> Thanks for your input on my situation! AFY (as for you, made it up prob haha), I think this could have been early implantation for you for the day before your spike so in your case (5DPO) However, it seems a little early, but all women are different in their cycles! Either way a higher temp raise is good and may be leading to a triphasic pattern for you! This is when you get a third level of higher temps!!!! The first level is pre ov the second is post ov then the third temp rise sets you off for a triphasic pattern which is the most common bbt pattern for pregnancy!! eek! GL!!!!Click to expand...


I thought its a little early for implantation too, but maybe?? I'm hopeful! Now if I can just avoid poas until next week... ha ha. I can't wait to see what my temp is in the morning!


----------



## mrgn626

Congrats Bella!! I hope this little bean sticks for you! They say there are no false positives, only false negatives...


----------



## DBCG

Kros330 said:


> Oh and does anyone want a buddy? I could really use someone to go through this again with!

Would love a buddy! This is my first tme ttc. I didn't temp oranything because I didn't understand it all at the time. I did ue the opk's I got off eba y and got + the 25th, 26th, and 27th. So we will see  I a guessing that I am 3 dpo today

If I don't get my Bfp this month I will chart for next month. 

What dpo are you?


----------



## lillichloe

Mrs.Resa said:


> Hello ladies. AF arrived this morning. I plan to test on the 24th which will make me about 13 DPO and is also DH's birthday! I hope i can surprise him with a BFP as a present

Good luck! the 24th is my DD's birthday too! :dust:


----------



## lillichloe

Annie77 said:


> Whoopee - am in my fertile time again!
> 
> Think I am due to ovulate sun/monday and and trying to work out when is the best time to BD.
> Have babysitter booked for a meal and cinema on friday, hogmany night in on saturday and a very scottish clan-type knees up on sunday. I guess I will just have to try it on every night that DH is up for it!
> 
> People keep saying sex every fertile day isn't as good as every two days though - is this right?

I wonder that too. We :sex: nearly everyday. And I am wondering if that is why no bfp yet. But it would seem the more :sex: the better :shrug:


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> Ok I had ewcm, then it was gone... Then it came back full force and last night I had serious twinges for a few right where my left ovary is. Wahooo!! I always cramp for like 2 days, very mild... Then BAM I feel these Sharp little twinges... 2 weeks later af shows. Hopefully last month was the last of her for a while!! Oddly enough, I only ever feel the pain if its on the left side. Anyone else ever had somethin like this during O? This month it was acting a bit different, thought I might have already o'd but I'm sure of it now.

me too!!! same ov symptoms ! i feel twinges on both sides but when I'm Oing on the left I feel it much more GL!!!! I hope you got some BDing in!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yay, I am officially in the 2ww now and 3dpo. FF gave me my crosshairs this morning, I really thought I wouldn't get them this month because of all the crazy shifts I've been doing but I don't actually think it makes as much difference as people think. I've been working nights ang getting up at 12pm and then on days and getting up a 4am and FF has pinpointed O everytime. I hope this next 2 week goes by super fast :)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *MUMMY 85, INOUE, RACHIEROO, DAISYQ, JEM_5500, CHARLIE_LAEL, SAKARI06, MRS. RESA, ABARRO, KROS330, ~CHIPPER~, and SUNNIE1984*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *BELLA777*:happydance::bfp: 


*RACHIEROO* sorry for your losses Hun! :hugs: I hope that you get a sticky bfp sooner rather than later!:dust:


*ALMOSTHERE* Well, it's not cheating to fill in the white circles, because everyone has different sleep patterns. The 3.5 hours closest to your morning is what actually counts. The white circles are going to hold up confirming you temps on FF so it is hard to tell what day you OVd. I think that your OPKs and CM will be best judge for you since the circles are white.:dust:


*SHARNW*the temp rise confirms that your OV day was likely CD19. 2 more days of high temps and you will have crosshairs on your chart. Once OV is confirmed, then pause on teh fertilaid. Your cramping is just that the egg travels for 12-36 hours so you will feel that. AS well, you will get +OPKs for a while in alot of cases because that is the hormone surge, temps ar the only thing other than U/S that show OV. As yours are getting lighter, even if just alittle shows that it OV passed. :dust:


*LILLICHLOE* EWCM is fertile, so sperm can really manuever in this so BD. BUT remember, semen (component on sperm) can cause mild contractions like EPO does. So every other day.:dust:


*CALISTA* I think that you likely OVd CD17. The CM and OPKs indicate that. That is why it is good to have all the determining factors to help pinpoint. Normally, 12-36 hours after your last +OPK, OV occurs and a temp rise will confirm. As for CD15 last BD day, don't even worry about that, studies show that waiting sperm is better than the sperm that has to catch the eggy in 12-36 hours. So 2, 1, O, and OV+1 are best days for PG. You are in good chase area! :dust:


*SUNNIE1984* I want to thank you personally in case you didn't see my message to SECRET SANTA. You will never really know how much this means to DW and I, and our daughter. It will take on sooo much more meaning if it is the cycle that I get my BFP!!! FXD! Not as ALMOST said:haha:, AFY-I think that you OVd between CD16-20, it is hard without all the temps but it is highly likely with past cycles and the temps you were able to collect. sounds like a Jan BFP!!! :dust:


*READY4OURBABY* symptoms are sounding Good Hun!:dust:


*WM61711* sounding more and more like a New Year's BFP:dust:


*BECYBOO_x* You know I have to say it, it is too early Hun. Check out the diagram I posted on page 36. You are definitely in the chase though!:dust:


*ANNIE77* Yes, it is recommended not to BD daily because semen has been known to help with contractios of the uterus which makes implantation harder. That's why when you are overdue, they recommend :sex: to enduce labor.:dust:


*DBCG AND PRINCESS TAZ* Good Luck!!! TWW in full force!:dust:


*AFM...* we reserved donations for Jan!:happydance: So, I am going to get a new thermometer tonight and we ordered OPKs and HPTs from eBay! I cannot wait to temp and SS, that sounds crazy right?? :haha: but I am excited for the hectic times! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: the March testing thread has gone up!

**First Page Updated**


----------



## taurusmom05

Lillichloe-- yes, girl! We have BD'd once a day since the 22nd... About every 24 hours... And we are going to today and tomorrow just in case I O later for some odd reason. Lol tomorrow I should be officially in the tww!! We are so close!! Can't wait to be bump buddies!!! Pls pls. Lol


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05- woohoo! If my twinges are correct I think I Oed yesterday. Calander says I should O tomorrow. But I plan on keeping up the BDing for at least two more days in a row. We are so close, heres to bfps!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Lillichloe- Yay!! What day are u testing again?! I'm due for af the 13th but I wanted to TRY to wait until the 14th so I can say she is late... But i don't have much will power when it comes to that. Im a serious poas addict! I pray for our sanity the next two weeks. Haha


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom5- calander says af should be here 11th or 12th. I think I will test the 11th if I can manage to wait, maybe a little longer. IDK. I am a serious poas addict too. I only have one on hand at the moment so I want it to count lol. Maybe I should try to hold out for the 14th too if AF hasn't shown by then it should be for a good reason!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Lilliechloe- let me know what u decide...and maybe we can test together! Pee party!!! Lol in totally putting you in my siggy! Right now!

Also looking for other soon-to-be bump buddies!! :)


----------



## wendyk1

Hey Mrs MM-

Can you put me down for Jan 7th?
Thx!


----------



## BreeLeeC

Bella777 said:


> Hi everyone- I've been following this thread as also been in the running for Xmas/new yr bfp. This is my 4th cycle trying. I didnt ovulate till cd 23 and only picked up on that as first month using the clear blue fertility monitor. So only got to BD on the two 'peak' days. Anyway I've been so worried that wasnt enough but today 9dpo i had bfp on a FRER. And bfn on clear blue digital. So very early days and cautious not to get too excited. So
> Just wanted to pass on not to be too concerned if you ovulate late(as i was) but also keep trying with the opk's as i so nearly missed my O. Also best of luck to everyone hoping on new yrs BFPs. I was convinced i was out as usual AF symptoms starting to show, and the only other symptom was thirsty and sore boobs as the side- only slightly. So Don't give up hope during 2ww earlier than you need to! GL again ladies and sending tonnes if baby dust

Hi Bella- I just got a BFP yesterday at 8 DPO so it sounds like we are in the exact same boat right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thought i'd get in touch with you so we can have a friend along the way!!!!!!


----------



## BreeLeeC

Bella777-I think I Ov'ed on the 22nd. So we are almost completely in sync! Crazy :)


----------



## minni2906

lillichloe said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Whoopee - am in my fertile time again!
> 
> Think I am due to ovulate sun/monday and and trying to work out when is the best time to BD.
> Have babysitter booked for a meal and cinema on friday, hogmany night in on saturday and a very scottish clan-type knees up on sunday. I guess I will just have to try it on every night that DH is up for it!
> 
> People keep saying sex every fertile day isn't as good as every two days though - is this right?
> 
> I wonder that too. We :sex: nearly everyday. And I am wondering if that is why no bfp yet. But it would seem the more :sex: the better :shrug:Click to expand...

From what I read on "The Bump", it's medically proven that every other day is better than everyday. Doctors have proven that BDing every day can actually lower sperm count in ejaculation, or lower sperm motility. Just FYI. :flower:


----------



## minni2906

AFM: Still just hanging out. Not really playing SS or anything. Still charting, and it still tells me nothing. I think AF or BFP may be near though [probably AF, as I couldn't time ANYTHING!] because I've been breaking out, all over my back, neck and on my scalp...Been having mild cramps too. Here's hoping for a regular cycle! :haha:


----------



## DBCG

wendyk1 said:


> Hey Mrs MM-
> 
> Can you put me down for Jan 7th?
> Thx!

I am testing the 7th too! Are you 3/4 dpo today?


----------



## WM61711

Congratulations Bella and Bree on your early :bfp:s, wow 8dpo thats amazing! Still holding out on testing, I WILL make it til Sunday.....I hope hehe


----------



## sharnw

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well, I want to send a warm welcome to *MUMMY 85, INOUE, RACHIEROO, DAISYQ, JEM_5500, CHARLIE_LAEL, SAKARI06, MRS. RESA, ABARRO, KROS330, ~CHIPPER~, and SUNNIE1984*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *BELLA777*:happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> *RACHIEROO* sorry for your losses Hun! :hugs: I hope that you get a sticky bfp sooner rather than later!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ALMOSTHERE* Well, it's not cheating to fill in the white circles, because everyone has different sleep patterns. The 3.5 hours closest to your morning is what actually counts. The white circles are going to hold up confirming you temps on FF so it is hard to tell what day you OVd. I think that your OPKs and CM will be best judge for you since the circles are white.:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHARNW*the temp rise confirms that your OV day was likely CD19. 2 more days of high temps and you will have crosshairs on your chart. Once OV is confirmed, then pause on teh fertilaid. Your cramping is just that the egg travels for 12-36 hours so you will feel that. AS well, you will get +OPKs for a while in alot of cases because that is the hormone surge, temps ar the only thing other than U/S that show OV. As yours are getting lighter, even if just alittle shows that it OV passed. :dust:
> 
> 
> *LILLICHLOE* EWCM is fertile, so sperm can really manuever in this so BD. BUT remember, semen (component on sperm) can cause mild contractions like EPO does. So every other day.:dust:
> 
> 
> *CALISTA* I think that you likely OVd CD17. The CM and OPKs indicate that. That is why it is good to have all the determining factors to help pinpoint. Normally, 12-36 hours after your last +OPK, OV occurs and a temp rise will confirm. As for CD15 last BD day, don't even worry about that, studies show that waiting sperm is better than the sperm that has to catch the eggy in 12-36 hours. So 2, 1, O, and OV+1 are best days for PG. You are in good chase area! :dust:
> 
> 
> *SUNNIE1984* I want to thank you personally in case you didn't see my message to SECRET SANTA. You will never really know how much this means to DW and I, and our daughter. It will take on sooo much more meaning if it is the cycle that I get my BFP!!! FXD! Not as ALMOST said:haha:, AFY-I think that you OVd between CD16-20, it is hard without all the temps but it is highly likely with past cycles and the temps you were able to collect. sounds like a Jan BFP!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *READY4OURBABY* symptoms are sounding Good Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *WM61711* sounding more and more like a New Year's BFP:dust:
> 
> 
> *BECYBOO_x* You know I have to say it, it is too early Hun. Check out the diagram I posted on page 36. You are definitely in the chase though!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ANNIE77* Yes, it is recommended not to BD daily because semen has been known to help with contractios of the uterus which makes implantation harder. That's why when you are overdue, they recommend :sex: to enduce labor.:dust:
> 
> 
> *DBCG AND PRINCESS TAZ* Good Luck!!! TWW in full force!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* we reserved donations for Jan!:happydance: So, I am going to get a new thermometer tonight and we ordered OPKs and HPTs from eBay! I cannot wait to temp and SS, that sounds crazy right?? :haha: but I am excited for the hectic times! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: the March testing thread has gone up!
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thank you MrsMM, So im officially in my tww :D 
I got another rise this morning,,, :dance:


----------



## JDH1982

Hi, Af got me in Dec so onto Jan testing now.
I got my peak fertility today on CBFM so put me down for the 10th Jan please. Another 2ww to get through - arrghhh!!

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## DaisyQ

minni2906 said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Whoopee - am in my fertile time again!
> 
> Think I am due to ovulate sun/monday and and trying to work out when is the best time to BD.
> Have babysitter booked for a meal and cinema on friday, hogmany night in on saturday and a very scottish clan-type knees up on sunday. I guess I will just have to try it on every night that DH is up for it!
> 
> People keep saying sex every fertile day isn't as good as every two days though - is this right?
> 
> I wonder that too. We :sex: nearly everyday. And I am wondering if that is why no bfp yet. But it would seem the more :sex: the better :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read on "The Bump", it's medically proven that every other day is better than everyday. Doctors have proven that BDing every day can actually lower sperm count in ejaculation, or lower sperm motility. Just FYI. :flower:Click to expand...


I have researched this extensively. There is no definitive answer unfortunately. Some research has shown that every other day is definitely better for men with low sperm count, and low motility, just like Minni said. However, there has actually been some recent research that shows that every day is actually better for these men and IMPROVES count and motility! Go figure. It was only one study though, and they still need to replicate those findings in other studies. In my opinion (and per my doctor) every day is best if there are no known problems. I also read a post by someone who talked to a RE to said that it's best to go every other day leading up to ovulation, and then go every day for ~ 3days through the peak fertile time. The main issue is that if you are doing it EVERY day for a week or more before you even ovulate, at that point it might start to affect sperm count. I am going to the RE next week and will ask and see what he says about it.


----------



## taurusmom05

Good luck, WM-----sooooooo close!! :) FX for you!


----------



## lillichloe

DaisyQ said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Whoopee - am in my fertile time again!
> 
> Think I am due to ovulate sun/monday and and trying to work out when is the best time to BD.
> Have babysitter booked for a meal and cinema on friday, hogmany night in on saturday and a very scottish clan-type knees up on sunday. I guess I will just have to try it on every night that DH is up for it!
> 
> People keep saying sex every fertile day isn't as good as every two days though - is this right?
> 
> I wonder that too. We :sex: nearly everyday. And I am wondering if that is why no bfp yet. But it would seem the more :sex: the better :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read on "The Bump", it's medically proven that every other day is better than everyday. Doctors have proven that BDing every day can actually lower sperm count in ejaculation, or lower sperm motility. Just FYI. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have researched this extensively. There is no definitive answer unfortunately. Some research has shown that every other day is definitely better for men with low sperm count, and low motility, just like Minni said. However, there has actually been some recent research that shows that every day is actually better for these men and IMPROVES count and motility! Go figure. It was only one study though, and they still need to replicate those findings in other studies. In my opinion (and per my doctor) every day is best if there are no known problems. I also read a post by someone who talked to a RE to said that it's best to go every other day leading up to ovulation, and then go every day for ~ 3days through the peak fertile time. The main issue is that if you are doing it EVERY day for a week or more before you even ovulate, at that point it might start to affect sperm count. I am going to the RE next week and will ask and see what he says about it.Click to expand...

I'm thinking we should back off maybe :shrug: we :sex: pretty much everyday unless I'm on my period and even then my hubby requires some type of loving. He has a very high sex drive. IDK I think if we didnt :sex: he would love him self lol and then :spermy: would be of no use to me.


----------



## WM61711

Thank you Taurusmom Im getting nervous even thinking about it, Fx'd for you as well!


----------



## WantaBelly

Can you put me down for January 9th please? Good Luck Everyone!!!


----------



## minni2906

lillichloe said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Whoopee - am in my fertile time again!
> 
> Think I am due to ovulate sun/monday and and trying to work out when is the best time to BD.
> Have babysitter booked for a meal and cinema on friday, hogmany night in on saturday and a very scottish clan-type knees up on sunday. I guess I will just have to try it on every night that DH is up for it!
> 
> People keep saying sex every fertile day isn't as good as every two days though - is this right?
> 
> I wonder that too. We :sex: nearly everyday. And I am wondering if that is why no bfp yet. But it would seem the more :sex: the better :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> From what I read on "The Bump", it's medically proven that every other day is better than everyday. Doctors have proven that BDing every day can actually lower sperm count in ejaculation, or lower sperm motility. Just FYI. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have researched this extensively. There is no definitive answer unfortunately. Some research has shown that every other day is definitely better for men with low sperm count, and low motility, just like Minni said. However, there has actually been some recent research that shows that every day is actually better for these men and IMPROVES count and motility! Go figure. It was only one study though, and they still need to replicate those findings in other studies. In my opinion (and per my doctor) every day is best if there are no known problems. I also read a post by someone who talked to a RE to said that it's best to go every other day leading up to ovulation, and then go every day for ~ 3days through the peak fertile time. The main issue is that if you are doing it EVERY day for a week or more before you even ovulate, at that point it might start to affect sperm count. I am going to the RE next week and will ask and see what he says about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking we should back off maybe :shrug: we :sex: pretty much everyday unless I'm on my period and even then my hubby requires some type of loving. He has a very high sex drive. IDK I think if we didnt :sex: he would love him self lol and then :spermy: would be of no use to me.Click to expand...

Hahahaha. Very good point. If they are in a tissue/toilet, they are of absolutely no good.:haha:


----------



## BellyBumpLove

Hi ladies! Thanks MrsMM24 for all your dedication and support, it's truly appreciated! 

As for me - Sadly, we had a chemical pregnancy this month (Dec.), so I'm not 100% sure I'll ovulate on time and whatnot, but if everything happens as it should I'll be testing January 17th. FX'd we catch a sticky bean this go around! 

Baby dust to all!!! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies-anyone had this and end up with their BFP? Tonight I noticed a huge clump- that sounds so icky! haha in my undies, SO THICK/creamy- not strechy or slippery-maybe a tad sticky, white cm. Good sign?! hope so!!


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies...so i got my lh surge this morning at nine am..was negative yesterday around four pm..my donor delivered the goods and i inseminated at eleven am this morning...do yall think i should inseminate again same time tomorrow morning or tomorrow evening? i'm just trying to get great timing this cycle...we've never inseminated this close to lh surge so i'm hoping for great things....

fingers crossed for all of us! baby dust!!


----------



## almosthere

YES! do more tomorrow, as it is another fertile day most likely-you ov 12-48 hours AFTER your first pos opk!!!


----------



## mrsevewat1

HELLO LADIES! 

im here from dec thread. dont kno whats really going on with my body...12 days late for af which is normal for the last five months of my cycles. bfn on every test i have taken. having mixed emotions about my sister in law finding out she is pg. happy shes happy though. just trying to join her. 
im waiting for the witch to arrive so i can start seriously temping. maybe opks to but im kinda scared to try them as i have seen them be so confusing for other ladies. 
congrats to the bfps, good luck to those to test!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Hey ladies hope you all are doing wel with the holidays. I am having trouble with the whole week off cause all i can think about is poas!!!


----------



## AdaMarie

My cycle is set to start on January second... we did the bd plenty this month, so are hoping for the bfp. This TWW is killing me every month!


----------



## lillichloe

almosthere said:


> Hi ladies-anyone had this and end up with their BFP? Tonight I noticed a huge clump- that sounds so icky! haha in my undies, SO THICK/creamy- not strechy or slippery-maybe a tad sticky, white cm. Good sign?! hope so!!

Its hard to rememer so far back....but I def remember having white cm during my pregnancy with my daughter.


----------



## lillichloe

So funny story. My hubby was taking out the bathroom trash comes back in and he is obviously irritated. He looks at me and he looks pretty mad lol he says "when were you going to tell me you are pregnant?!" I said "huh? when I get pregnant." He then presents me with a test that has two lines and says that looks pretty positive to me. I just started laughing. It was an ovulation test from days ago hahahahaha. I guess as soon as I pee on a stick I'd better tell him hahahahaha. He was really disappointed too :(


----------



## almosthere

aww poor guy


----------



## sharnw

Lol mine wouldnt even know what 2 lines mean haha, they are just big sacks of dumb dumbs hahhaha

God bless em


----------



## lillichloe

AdaMarie said:


> My cycle is set to start on January second... we did the bd plenty this month, so are hoping for the bfp. This TWW is killing me every month!

Good luck lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Lillichloe- Omgosh that is too funny. Sweet how he was concerned!!!! Haha
I'm with sharn... My DH wouldn't even know what the 2 lines meant. Lol


----------



## lillichloe

Mine remembers the two lines when I fell pregnant with my daughter we were in disbelief practically bought walmart out of tests we were so shocked lol.
taurusmom05- I will wait to test till the 14th AF will be good and late by then if she is going to be late ;) lets have a pee party


----------



## skeet9924

Woo hoo :happydance: congrats to the :bfp: !!! Hopefully you ladies started off this thread with lots of luck!! 

Well it's not looking so hopeful for me.. Oh and I didn't hardly bd around o time.. I don't temp or use opks so I have no idea if I did ovulate or not.. Kind of hope I either ovulated early ( as we got lots of bd in before my " fertile" period) or I ov late then there is still a chance!!


----------



## Bella777

almosthere said:


> just realized Im not pos on if a FRER is ic or digi?? I am still learning codes, hope i am right in thinking ic is a non digi!

Hello- thankyou, I am still in shock! Slightly darker line on FRER this morning ( non digi) will hold out cpl days to do digi again as DH is unconvinced with the faint lines / expecting to see it same as control line!


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats Bella!! :happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today! Afm nothing too exciting... Officially 1dpo and am going to start looking for projects to keep myself busy so I dont go crazy waiting for time to pass. Any suggestions??


----------



## Becyboo__x

If i don't get my bfp then i don't know whats going off 
with me :lol: proberley body playing tricks on me :lol: but
since around 5dpo iv been having broken sleep needing to go bed
earlier (i usually go around 1/2am) but iv been going at 10/11pm :wacko:
literally falling to sleep but then i wake every other hour this has happened 
every night woke at 3am then 5am then 8am then i sleep in till 12pm! that is not
normal :haha: and iv had vivid dreams always the same dreams about escaping
something thats trying to get me :wacko:

Maybe im going insane? :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

taurusmom05 said:


> Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today! Afm nothing too exciting... Officially 1dpo and am going to start looking for projects to keep myself busy so I dont go crazy waiting for time to pass. Any suggestions??

I can't really suggest anything iv noticed my 2ww went flying
as it was all over christmas :winkwink: so i had all that on my
mind and rushing around to family etc .. but you have new year 
if you go anywhere, maybe get out places shops etc meet friends
thats the best i can say :lol: sorry im not much help! its usually
torture for me


----------



## almosthere

Becyboo__x said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today! Afm nothing too exciting... Officially 1dpo and am going to start looking for projects to keep myself busy so I dont go crazy waiting for time to pass. Any suggestions??
> 
> I can't really suggest anything iv noticed my 2ww went flying
> as it was all over christmas :winkwink: so i had all that on my
> mind and rushing around to family etc .. but you have new year
> if you go anywhere, maybe get out places shops etc meet friends
> thats the best i can say :lol: sorry im not much help! its usually
> torture for meClick to expand...

obviously i want to say dont think about it! but that is just impossible! haha so just dont push thinking about it-for example do not look at preggo symptoms online and try to symptom spot obsessively. I have noticed this is helping me-like not going into any new tww symptom spotting threads and such...GL and congrats on being in the TWW!


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today! Afm nothing too exciting... Officially 1dpo and am going to start looking for projects to keep myself busy so I dont go crazy waiting for time to pass. Any suggestions??

Do you look at pinterest? pinterest.com if you don't ( I can send you an invite if you want/need one) Its a great time sucker, cause its just fun to look at plus there are lots of crafty ideas and recipes and hair tutorials .... lots of fun stuff with out having to come up with ideas on your own.


----------



## MrsMM24

Ahhhh!!! January is right around the corner!!!:wacko::happydance:


Hi Ladies,

2 days of testing remain in December. There are some of you that will get their BFP in early January. I will still update you here on the December thread, so do not worry.

January is fast approaching. As we look back at 2011, I hope that you are able to see the tremendous impacts this year has has on your life. I hope however, that those impacts continue to happen for the better! Everyone still waiting on that BFP, I would like to hope and pray, that you will see them sooner rather than later in 2012!

I hope that this upcoming year provides many more successes in any and every thing that you encounter, small little miracles and the gigantic ones too! I know for myself, this has been a very trying year with ups and downs, but when I look deeply, everything that has happened has been a part of a much bigger plan that my God has in store. I have met some of the most amazing women here on BnB, and I like to think that _MrsMM24_ in MD/DC of the United States, has now added some of the greatest BnB FRIENDS across the world! I wish you all get everything that you could want in 2012, especially a BFP, and importantly, a Happy and Safe New Year!!!



I want to send a warm welcome to *WENDYK1, BREELEEC, JDH1982, WANTABELLY, BELLYBUMPLOVE, and ADAMARIE*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *BREELEEC*:happydance::bfp: 


*FAITHBABIES* YES!! GEt more bases covered, if you can have more donations for another 2 days, I say get them!:dust:


*MRSEVEWAT1* 12 days late?? Have you taken sensitive tests? I think your BFP is near! FXD!:dust:


*LILLICHLOE* that was an awesome story about DH, and YES, I think when you POAS, you sound like you have to report to him ASAP! FXD:dust:


*SKEET9924* I SURE hope that you have covered the bases, sounds good enough to me, as it only takes ONE!:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* YAY! DPO!!! Chasing the eggy FXD!:dust:


*BELLYBUMPLOVE* So very sorry for your loss:hugs: I hope that you get that STICKY BFP sooner rather than later! :dust: And thank you, I thoroughly enjoy and feel filled with happiness doing these threads!:flower:


*BECYBOO_x* those symptoms sure sound promising! Sleepy is like the biggest sign, hope you stay sleepy!:dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST, FOQUITA, HEATHER11, HONEYCHEEKS, MINNI2906, READY4OURBABY, and SHARNW* Are you ready to come out of TBD land and give a test date? When is AF due, that's our Date?!?!:dust:


*AFM...* The new year is approaching! I got my thermometer las night and OPKs and HPTs from eBay should arrive on Thursday with the holiday shipping times. I hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Eve and an even more wonderful New Year! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## lillichloe

MrsMM24, Thank you for your kind words. You are so very inspirational. Thank you for all the work you do on these threads and all the support you give everyone. I hope that great blessing are in store for you in the new year!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I saw that someone was confused about whether the leaky liquid was CM or sperm.. I used to wonder the same thing..and what I found after doing some googling kind of goes hand in hand with the question "how am I supposed to get pregnant if it all falls out right after we have sex?" Well I learned that the liquid that comes out is mostly the seminal fluid and not sperm. About half of the sperm will die pretty much instantly, the sperm that have a chance will start swimming upward instantly. So what comes out is the seminal fluid and dead sperm. Thats most likely whats coming out of you if its clear and runny. Cervical mucus is more sticky..

I hope that helps.. :)


----------



## goodvibes2

Mrs.MM24....i'm still on my october cycle..i moved to november, then to december. Now I am moving to January. lol.. I will be testing Jan. 6th. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

MrsMM- thank you for your uplifting post! I always look forward to your posts/updates...and I always stalk your journal! We appreciate all you do so much!! Really hope to be future bump buddies!!


----------



## moonstar2013

hi ladies can i join? i will be testing jan 6th. what do you all think about my chart? not sure if i Od xmas day or wednesday. Im going to go by what FF says cuz i had no EWCM since xmas eve but i had a pretty dip at 3dpo and i think it's too early for implantation dip :shrug: oh well we'll see pretty soon, nice to join you all and i hope we all get our :bfp:s this month... it'll be a nice way to start the year :hugs:

edit: 
congrats to all the :bfp:s :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I tested a while ago for December, obviously and got a BFN .... I kinda knew it was coming! 

I'm being very relaxed this cycle ... I'm on CD 16 and just waiting to O! I normally O around the 18th or 19th so I'm expecting it in about 2 days ... OH and I have been BDing every other day since CD 12 so we're doing what we can.

I'm not doing OPK's this round or any monitoring for that matter, just BDing every other day from CD 12-20. Hope we get it this time! 

I'll be testing January 30 or 31st if I can hold out that long but I'm really going to try this time because I don't want to be disappointed!

AF should be due January 30 or 31st .... that's why I'm going to wait until after my period doesn't come to test!


----------



## taurusmom05

Lillichloe- I love pinterest!!! Thats where I get most of my ideas. Lol I'm obsessed with recipes from that site!!!

How are you feeling? The weather has been nuts here and I think I'm right on the verge of a cold still! Trying to fight it off before it gets bad. I don't want my DS to get sick either. Indiana can't decide if it wants to be freezing or warm!! Lol 

Yesterday, the ewcm was very scarce... Today its completely gone. I may be 2dpo but in not going to obsess over that. Just glad I BD'd at the right time! I know I did everything I could so its not up to me anymore!

Hope everyone is doing fantastic! I'll probably be on here all day! Nothing much going on here at the house today!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Question ladies .... I drank last night with my honey, went to bed around 3AM and woke up at 7:30 which is 30 min later than I normally take it and it was up .... how bad can alcohol effect my BBT ?


----------



## Emmyjean

I feel like I wasn't really trying in Dec, but Jan feels more proactive so far. I have a cycle that varies between 29-34 days, so a 6 day window. That means ovulation should have happened (or be happening) between Dec 28th - Jan 2nd.

DH and I had fun on the 25th, 26th and 29th - I think I probably could have timed it better, but not so bad for the first time being more determined about it. We shall see...:) I figure we should probably do it again Saturday or Sunday, just in case this cycle is on the long end of the spectrum. Hey, it would be kind of cool to conceive my first on NYE!


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> Lillichloe- I love pinterest!!! Thats where I get most of my ideas. Lol I'm obsessed with recipes from that site!!!
> 
> How are you feeling? The weather has been nuts here and I think I'm right on the verge of a cold still! Trying to fight it off before it gets bad. I don't want my DS to get sick either. Indiana can't decide if it wants to be freezing or warm!! Lol
> 
> Yesterday, the ewcm was very scarce... Today its completely gone. I may be 2dpo but in not going to obsess over that. Just glad I BD'd at the right time! I know I did everything I could so its not up to me anymore!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fantastic! I'll probably be on here all day! Nothing much going on here at the house today!

I'm doing good I am just getting over a major cold. Hoping the cold meds didn't interfere with ttc. I think I am 2dpo too. I had a bit of ewcm yesterday its watery now not stretchy at all. I babysit a few extra kids to help with the income so we always have germs. 

Oregon is always wet. Its just extra wet now. my backyard is flooding and the dogs are loving the mud.....I am not loving mopping umpteen times a day as the dogs come in and out. Laundry is on the agenda for me today. I HATE putting away laundry and I've not done laundry for about 4 days so I have Mt.Laundry to conquer.

Don't obsess hopefully it will be a quick easy TWW with a BFP at the end of it! I hope you caught your egg!!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys,
Hope all is well with you all. January is nearly here and I can't wait to see all the BFP postings. The birth rate is much higher in September which means lots of January BFPs!!!

I am very confused this cycle. My temp has gone up but with a slow rise so I'm not able to tell my ov date. Also, I had an accident with my opk falling into the loo CD12 when I was out so have no accurate data for that day.(possible pos CD11 late at night) No ov pains this cycle which is unusual. FF seems confused and can't decide on ov Mon or Weds which makes me 2-4dpo. That means I will probably test either the 9th or 10th if no AF by then.
We are away for NY visiting the in-laws then it's my birthday on Tues so plenty of distractions coming up. Here's hoping for a late birthday present!!
L x


----------



## lillichloe

LalaR said:


> Hi guys,
> Hope all is well with you all. January is nearly here and I can't wait to see all the BFP postings. The birth rate is much higher in September which means lots of January BFPs!!!
> 
> I am very confused this cycle. My temp has gone up but with a slow rise so I'm not able to tell my ov date. Also, I had an accident with my opk falling into the loo CD12 when I was out so have no accurate data for that day.(possible pos CD11 late at night) No ov pains this cycle which is unusual. FF seems confused and can't decide on ov Mon or Weds which makes me 2-4dpo. That means I will probably test either the 9th or 10th if no AF by then.
> We are away for NY visiting the in-laws then it's my birthday on Tues so plenty of distractions coming up. Here's hoping for a late birthday present!!
> L x

Good luck! I think I Oed early this cycle so I think I am at about 2dpo too. lots of sticky :dust: to you!! GL can't wait to see those BFPs roll in! I didn't know September had a high birth rate, must be a lot of keeping warm in the winter hahahaha


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM: No testing date for me. I'm still in limbo land from Oct due to depo. No idea when AF is "due".

Ladeda...CD 71 or 72. I've lost count. Hahaha. I've been having cramping yesterday and today all day, but still no AF. My neck, back and scalp are breaking out, which is weird to me. I've had heartburn the past few days, which is weird also. WTH is going on?!?!?!!? :shrug:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I can't wait till the 10th, going to be a busy day with the little man and I'm really hoping for that positive test! hopefully we caught/will catch the egg this time! Good luck everyone!


----------



## sharnw

Yay i got my cross hairs :D


----------



## sharnw

MrsMM24 said:


> Ahhhh!!! January is right around the corner!!!:wacko::happydance:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 2 days of testing remain in December. There are some of you that will get their BFP in early January. I will still update you here on the December thread, so do not worry.
> 
> January is fast approaching. As we look back at 2011, I hope that you are able to see the tremendous impacts this year has has on your life. I hope however, that those impacts continue to happen for the better! Everyone still waiting on that BFP, I would like to hope and pray, that you will see them sooner rather than later in 2012!
> 
> 
> I hope that this upcoming year provides many more successes in any and every thing that you encounter, small little miracles and the gigantic ones too! I know for myself, this has been a very trying year with ups and downs, but when I look deeply, everything that has happened has been a part of a much bigger plan that my God has in store. I have met some of the most amazing women here on BnB, and I like to think that _MrsMM24_ in MD/DC of the United States, has now added some of the greatest BnB FRIENDS across the world! I wish you all get everything that you could want in 2012, especially a BFP, and importantly, a Happy and Safe New Year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want to send a warm welcome to *WENDYK1, BREELEEC, JDH1982, WANTABELLY, BELLYBUMPLOVE, and ADAMARIE*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *BREELEEC*:happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> *FAITHBABIES* YES!! GEt more bases covered, if you can have more donations for another 2 days, I say get them!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRSEVEWAT1* 12 days late?? Have you taken sensitive tests? I think your BFP is near! FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LILLICHLOE* that was an awesome story about DH, and YES, I think when you POAS, you sound like you have to report to him ASAP! FXD:dust:
> 
> 
> *SKEET9924* I SURE hope that you have covered the bases, sounds good enough to me, as it only takes ONE!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TAURUSMOM05* YAY! DPO!!! Chasing the eggy FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *BELLYBUMPLOVE* So very sorry for your loss:hugs: I hope that you get that STICKY BFP sooner rather than later! :dust: And thank you, I thoroughly enjoy and feel filled with happiness doing these threads!:flower:
> 
> 
> *BECYBOO_x* those symptoms sure sound promising! Sleepy is like the biggest sign, hope you stay sleepy!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ASHKNOWSBEST, FOQUITA, HEATHER11, HONEYCHEEKS, MINNI2906, READY4OURBABY, and SHARNW* Are you ready to come out of TBD land and give a test date? When is AF due, that's our Date?!?!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* The new year is approaching! I got my thermometer las night and OPKs and HPTs from eBay should arrive on Thursday with the holiday shipping times. I hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Eve and an even more wonderful New Year! Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Hi MrsMM :hi:
I will be testing on the 11th :)


----------



## Sunnie1984

MrsMM24 said:


> *SUNNIE1984* I want to thank you personally in case you didn't see my message to SECRET SANTA. You will never really know how much this means to DW and I, and our daughter. It will take on sooo much more meaning if it is the cycle that I get my BFP!!! FXD! Not as ALMOST said:haha:, AFY-I think that you OVd between CD16-20, it is hard without all the temps but it is highly likely with past cycles and the temps you were able to collect. sounds like a Jan BFP!!! :dust:

MrsMM honestly, it was the least I could do. Seriously, you make each and every one of us on this thread feel appreciated and listened to. Whether it is you telling us that you think we ov'd a day later, or telling us not to poas on CD3, you make sure all of us feel like we are not going mad, which is so rare when you are TTC. 

I really really hope that January will be your month, firstly so that all of us can know that we helped, just a little, to make your dreams come true, and so that you can run these threads without feeling the depression we all feel when the witch shows up. You are an inspiration to us all. 

AFM - I could be 14 DPO or 10 DPO depending on whether I ov'd on CD16 or CD20, so no idea what's going on really. I'm trying not to test at the moment and will try not to temp from now on. 

Only symptoms are vivid dreams, and today started feeling like i;m coming down with a cold, given I live in the land of eternal sunshine, it is unlikely I have an actual cold. So lets see. 

xx


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi ladies I'm 6dpo today and I'm having pain on my left side near my pelvis under my tummy it don't hurt bad but enough to know it's there


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sunnie1984 said:


> Only symptoms are vivid dreams, and today started feeling like i;m coming down with a cold, given I live in the land of eternal sunshine, it is unlikely I have an actual cold. So lets see.
> 
> xx

Thats what im having atm i am 10dpo and been having really mad vivid dreams and last few days iv been sniffly like i've got a cold coming maybe due to the weather here though getting colder :shrug: lets hope its a good sign :D

GL to you! :dust:


----------



## rachieroo

LalaR said:


> Hi guys,
> Hope all is well with you all. January is nearly here and I can't wait to see all the BFP postings. *The birth rate is much higher in September which means lots of January BFPs!!!*
> 
> I am very confused this cycle. My temp has gone up but with a slow rise so I'm not able to tell my ov date. Also, I had an accident with my opk falling into the loo CD12 when I was out so have no accurate data for that day.(possible pos CD11 late at night) No ov pains this cycle which is unusual. FF seems confused and can't decide on ov Mon or Weds which makes me 2-4dpo. That means I will probably test either the 9th or 10th if no AF by then.
> We are away for NY visiting the in-laws then it's my birthday on Tues so plenty of distractions coming up. Here's hoping for a late birthday present!!
> L x

I had to laugh at this cause my DD's birthday is Sept and i gotmy bfp Jan 21st , there was a lot of snow that year so im putting it down to cold weather lol!!

I am trying my hardest not to symptom spot but iv peed about 7 times today and i normally go twice and i have major heartburn which i only ever had when i was carrying DD, but i thought that struck in second tri!?! I am slowly caving in to the temptation of testing early, and hubby isnt helping lol! i think i will hold out til Sun, x


----------



## mrgn626

So today is 7dpo, temp went back down a bit, still above cover. Another night of crazy terrible dreams, running from "bad guys" lol. Soo tired the last two days, slept 12 hrs last night. Also, cried at the dentist haha, granted it HURT but thats not like me. Certainly could have been anxiety...I had to tell them there is a small chance I could be PG because they wanted to do rays, and just saying that out loud made me tearful. I had my progesterone level drawn today, but the doc won't call me til Monday. I can check the result tonight at work, but no one at the office could tell me what they want the level to be. I have read 15 or higher for a medicated cycle, does anyone know for sure?


----------



## MissDimity

Hi all,
Hope everyones wait itsn't as frustrating as mine.
Currently 7DPO and can't wait to test.
I am hoping to test 10DPO on Tuesday and that day really should hurry up and come here fast !!!
It's NyE over hear so hoping all those testing today are going to get BFPs!!!


----------



## DBCG

I think I am 4dpo today, wishing time would go by faster. Sunday is testing day for a few ladies, are you getting anxious? I am excited to see some BFP this upcoming week


----------



## mrgn626

MissDimity said:


> Hi all,
> Hope everyones wait itsn't as frustrating as mine.
> Currently 7DPO and can't wait to test.
> I am hoping to test 10DPO on Tuesday and that day really should hurry up and come here fast !!!
> It's NyE over hear so hoping all those testing today are going to get BFPs!!!

Waiting is killing me! I looked at your chart, looks great! I'm going to test Tuesday too, as long as my prog level from today looked ôk. I work 4 12 hr shifts over the next 4 days so that will definately help time go by!


----------



## Cheska

I'm out for early jan :-( boohoohoo!!! Please change me from the 1st to the 28th. 

Thank you.

New year baby dust to all!


----------



## lillichloe

Cheska said:


> I'm out for early jan :-( boohoohoo!!! Please change me from the 1st to the 28th.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> New year baby dust to all!

 good news is you could still get a Jan BFP!! GL :dust:


----------



## Cheska

Thank you lillichloe. Getting a bit impatient. Gl to you too!


----------



## DBCG

Whenever you get your BFP how are you going to tell your OH? My husband was able to surprise me when he proposed to me. I want to do something to surprise him when we get the BFP. This is how I have been passing my time in the 2ww. Trying to think of some good ideas...anyone have a good idea?


----------



## lillichloe

DBCG- I was thinking making an everything baby dinner. baby back ribs, baby carrots, baby corn, those tiny 6oz beer cans (hubby always has a beer with dinner).
But IDK if I'll be able to hold out


----------



## PrincessTaz

DBCG said:


> Whenever you get your BFP how are you going to tell your OH? My husband was able to surprise me when he proposed to me. I want to do something to surprise him when we get the BFP. This is how I have been passing my time in the 2ww. Trying to think of some good ideas...anyone have a good idea?

I was going to wait and surprise my OH but when I got my 1st BFP he was out walking the dog and I ended up running down the street like a crazy women with a preggo test in my hand crying and shouting I'm pregnant lol. 

Next time I was think of leaving a bun that says daddy in the oven and asking him to cook tea that night, hopefully he'll find it before he turns the oven on!


----------



## almosthere

mrgn626 said:


> MissDimity said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Hope everyones wait itsn't as frustrating as mine.
> Currently 7DPO and can't wait to test.
> I am hoping to test 10DPO on Tuesday and that day really should hurry up and come here fast !!!
> It's NyE over hear so hoping all those testing today are going to get BFPs!!!
> 
> Waiting is killing me! I looked at your chart, looks great! I'm going to test Tuesday too, as long as my prog level from today looked ôk. I work 4 12 hr shifts over the next 4 days so that will definately help time go by!Click to expand...

i agree with you, her chart does look amazing, mine looks like a pile of poo! :haha: hoping my temps will start rising soon!


----------



## Try Rocking

could you add me for January 11th please? 

I thought of getting a shirt for my daughter that says "big sister" but I'd like to figure out something much more fun lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Right can anyone help with this..
I think iv had a cold for a few days now getting worse
But everytime I sneeze mainly today its hurt my cervix like sent a 
shooting pain there really sharp :( anyone know if that's normal
never usually get pain down there when I sneeze!


----------



## taurusmom05

My husband has been waiting for basketball season for foreverrr. I'm gonna get me, my dh, and our son jerseys to his fave team...and also a jersey onesie. So when they come in the mail he can open them... Then in a seperate box ill put the onesie wrapped up with the positive test. Now if this doesn't happen before basketball season is over... Its ok ill do it for football! He is a big sports head!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

bella~ Congrats:happydance:

mm~ agh! im nervous but yes can you put me down for Jan 9th

sjds~ thanks that makes sense

lalar~ happy early birthday!!!

princess~ that's hilarious

taurus~ i like it!


afm...im 5/6 dpo..less gassy today(yay!) still having the weird burning sensation..(tmi alert) i went to the bathroom and i had a little brown spotting. but when i wiped nothing was there..and to top it off i was super hungry so me and dw went to eat i got half way through my food and couldnt eat anymore. i felt so full like i was gonna throw up :nope: im not sure whats going on. but im not getting my hopes up yet.


Happy New Year to each and every one of you! i hope the year brings all your wants and needs. and you get the :bfp: we all have been dreaming of.


----------



## couturecuts

ill be testing the 10th!


----------



## mrgn626

Prog was 17.9... I think that's good? I think that means I'm still in it... that I really Oed!?


----------



## DBCG

I am very crampy feeling tonight. Kinda like AF is coming crampy :af:


----------



## echo

I'm feeling kind of crampy, wondering if today is o day, not yesterday. Hmm. Close enough. Boobs are already killing me. I really want this time to pass quickly.
Congrats to the lucky BFP's. GL to all the New Years testers!


----------



## aminah2011

Add me to the list for the 14th :)


----------



## Hey_Beautiful

You and I are along the same path (AF arrived on the 12th - O'd around the 26th) - I'd like to be a TTC buddy to see how you are doing... :dust: good luck!!


----------



## Hey_Beautiful

PrincessTaz said:


> Well the :witch: got me this morning so here I am.....
> I'll be Oing on boxing day so looking forward to some naughty Xmas fun! lol
> Will you put me down to test on the 9th please :xmas2:


You and I are along the same path (AF arrived on the 12th - O'd around the 26th) - I'd like to be a TTC buddy to see how you are doing... :dust: good luck!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Af will be due apx 22nd, i'm using clomid this month so fx, oh and it's my 31st bday the 12th but that's to early to test :(


----------



## shy88

Hey_Beautiful said:


> You and I are along the same path (AF arrived on the 12th - O'd around the 26th) - I'd like to be a TTC buddy to see how you are doing... :dust: good luck!!

AF came to me on the 12th also so we look pretty close. I was testing on the 9th but look like the 7th may be better.


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck girlies. My tww has started now :D


----------



## taurusmom05

Ilikecake- we are so close together!!!! :) I'm so excited you have entered the tww!! Good luck!!


----------



## almosthere

Hi ladies, huge temp spike today, got confirmed O and am apparently 3dpo although I swear I thought I was 6! Ahhh haha. Now no idea when I will test feel like I should just enjoy vacation and wait and see what happens when I get home, or I could test the 8th still but it could be early....hmmm


----------



## echo

Enjoy your vacation Almosthere!


----------



## almosthere

thanks echo! hope it will be a relaxing one! tend to get lots of family drama on vacations unfortunately!


----------



## minni2906

So, FF wasn't telling me anything, so I experimented with TCOYF. Put in all my data, temps and whatnot and it says I was most fertile around Dec 20-21. DH and I did BD around then... What do you all think? Can't hurt to test, they're only a dollar... Hahaha.


----------



## NT123

I think I ovulated approx 4 days ago but going to wait to be late before I test and doing My best not to think about symptoms dates or any of it until I'm late


----------



## SJDsMommy

DBCG said:


> Whenever you get your BFP how are you going to tell your OH? My husband was able to surprise me when he proposed to me. I want to do something to surprise him when we get the BFP. This is how I have been passing my time in the 2ww. Trying to think of some good ideas...anyone have a good idea?

I was planning on changing the picture on his computer to a picture of a fetus with the words "see you in 9 months daddy <3 baby #2" but I will be testing on my son's birthday this month, I've already gotten him a "im going to be a big brother" shirt, I may just put him in it and see how he reacts haha


----------



## taurusmom05

Almosthere- hopefully there is no drama during your vacation! Relax and enjoy! Also, our O dates art super close if you O'd 3 days ago!! Come on eggy!!! We wanna be bump buddies!!!

Sjdsmommy- love your idea! How cute!!!! You should try to video tape it when you get to do it, I'd love to see it!

Minni- wow! I would go ahead and test... Couldn't hurt. Just don't be discouraged if its a bfn bc there is still plenty of time! Are you feeling any symptoms? Maybe it would be best to just wait a couple more days? FX for you, big time!!!

Afm- no kind of any symptoms today. BD'd again just in case last night. Lol supposedly fertile 27-29... BD'd the 22,23,24...26,27,28...30. Hopefully thats enough. Lol any thoughts? If this isn't it for me this month ill start buying opk's! Hopefully I won't need to! I've been going off of calendars, cm, and just trying to listen to what my body tells me. It's pretty powerful how our bodies work! Wish it was easier, don't we all!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day and going to enjoy ringing in the new year!


----------



## RAFwife

Happy to be back again :) DH has been home over Christmas and just waiting for FF to confirm my O date, but pretty certain it was 29th Dec (CD 21) from opks and cm! Had a major temp spike this morning too, very happy as my cycles are slowly but surely reducing in length!
I will be testing on January 12th. FXd for all us January testers.


----------



## almosthere

taurusmom05 said:


> Almosthere- hopefully there is no drama during your vacation! Relax and enjoy! Also, our O dates art super close if you O'd 3 days ago!! Come on eggy!!! We wanna be bump buddies!!!
> 
> Sjdsmommy- love your idea! How cute!!!! You should try to video tape it when you get to do it, I'd love to see it!
> 
> Minni- wow! I would go ahead and test... Couldn't hurt. Just don't be discouraged if its a bfn bc there is still plenty of time! Are you feeling any symptoms? Maybe it would be best to just wait a couple more days? FX for you, big time!!!
> 
> Afm- no kind of any symptoms today. BD'd again just in case last night. Lol supposedly fertile 27-29... BD'd the 22,23,24...26,27,28...30. Hopefully thats enough. Lol any thoughts? If this isn't it for me this month ill start buying opk's! Hopefully I won't need to! I've been going off of calendars, cm, and just trying to listen to what my body tells me. It's pretty powerful how our bodies work! Wish it was easier, don't we all!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful day and going to enjoy ringing in the new year!

i would love to be bump buddies! 

today I experienced a nose bleed after cleaning so not sure if it is from the dust/dryness or from possible pregnancy. also, last night while flossing my gums bled and usually they only bleed in the tight areas but last night it was in the looser areas in the front top and bottom of my mouth...hmmm trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## DBCG

Ilikecake said:


> Good luck girlies. My tww has started now :D

Good luck passing the time :) when will you be testing?


----------



## taurusmom05

Almosthere- yay! I think it sounds like a good thing no matter how you slice it! Have you decided to change your test date?? I'm due for af Friday the 13th but wabted to test the 14th... If I can really hold on that long. Lol


----------



## WM61711

Feeling some cramping this morning, I think AF is coming :(


----------



## pjstensgaard

WEll. I'm one week into my 2ww and I think I'm out. :( feeling a visit from the :witch: coming. :( totally bummed. Trying to get pregnant before my hubby deploys in May. Knowing that we really have a small window is hard enough...
WHat do you gals do to keep from getting down?


----------



## lillichloe

Happy New Years ladies!! I hope 2012 brings us our BFPs sooner than later! :dust:


----------



## seaweed eater

pjstensgaard said:


> WEll. I'm one week into my 2ww and I think I'm out. :( feeling a visit from the :witch: coming.

If you're only 7 DPO then it's probably not AF...could be implantation cramps or feeling your uterus expanding! You're not out until you actually get it! Fingers crossed.


----------



## taurusmom05

pjstensgaard said:


> WEll. I'm one week into my 2ww and I think I'm out. :( feeling a visit from the :witch: coming. :( totally bummed. Trying to get pregnant before my hubby deploys in May. Knowing that we really have a small window is hard enough...
> WHat do you gals do to keep from getting down?


Don't worry! With my DS... I totally thought af was coming... It felt like af was coming for the first 2 mos of my pregnancy!! I always ran to the bathroom bc i could have sworn she was there!!


----------



## almosthere

taurusmom05 said:


> Almosthere- yay! I think it sounds like a good thing no matter how you slice it! Have you decided to change your test date?? I'm due for af Friday the 13th but wabted to test the 14th... If I can really hold on that long. Lol

i am sticking with the 8th because i most likely would not bother testing on vaca but hey maybe the hpt are cheaper in the bahamas! :haha: I usually use dollar ones though, lol. testing jan 8th would make me 11dpo based on my ff o date. I will know one way or the other on vaca as my af is due midway through it....


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I caved and poas today at 9dpo... BFN. I feel so nauseous, constipated, gassy and bloated. My nipples look bigger and darker today too. AF is due earlier than I expected, since I o'd early. AF should arrive on Wednesday or Thursday... or not all hopefully. So I'll be testing again on the 4th instead of the 8th.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi guys. I&#8217;m sad today. 

I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s because my premenstrual dysphoric disorder is kicking in&#8230;or because I feel like I&#8217;m already out. Or who knows what.

To test, or not to test&#8230;..


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies! officially in the 2ww..i am 1dpo today...will probably test on the 12th of jan..may change that day depending on when af arrived last month...i had my lh surge thursday and had inseminations thursday am, fri am and this am..so hopefully i covered all my bases :) praying for a New Year bfp for us all!! baby dust! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

You can go ahead put me down for tomorrow! I didn't get the Christmas :bfp:. But, the :witch: hasn't showed. (Glad for that!) I never thought I'd still be hanging around for the New Years :bfp:... I believe in miracles!

Hope everyone gets the January :bfp:!


----------



## taurusmom05

Faith- Congrats and welcome to the tww!! FX for you!!!


----------



## sharnw

HAPPY NEW YEAR COMIN AT YOU'S FROM AUSTRALIA!!!!! :) :)

My temp went down to my cover line,, is this normal??!! Im 4 dpo


----------



## sharnw

sharnw said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR COMIN AT YOU'S FROM AUSTRALIA!!!!! :) :)
> 
> My temp went down to my cover line,, is this normal??!! Im 4 dpo


Although I must mention that i got Wokin up 2 and half hours before my regular wake up time, I had to chain my dogs up, so I had to rush around and do stuff,, and I never quite had a good sleep after that.... Will that time frame of waking up and working my body around fiddle with my temp???


----------



## taurusmom05

sharnw said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR COMIN AT YOU'S FROM AUSTRALIA!!!!! :) :)
> 
> My temp went down to my cover line,, is this normal??!! Im 4 dpo
> 
> 
> Although I must mention that i got Wokin up 2 and half hours before my regular wake up time, I had to chain my dogs up, so I had to rush around and do stuff,, and I never quite had a good sleep after that.... Will that time frame of waking up and working my body around fiddle with my temp???Click to expand...

Absolutely. the timing and moving around DEF mess with your temps!


----------



## Leinzlove

Leinzlove said:


> You can go ahead put me down for tomorrow! I didn't get the Christmas :bfp:. But, the :witch: hasn't showed. (Glad for that!) I never thought I'd still be hanging around for the New Years :bfp:... I believe in miracles!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the January :bfp:!

Scratch this! The :witch: just showed! 4 days late but finally relief. It was something. Hoping January is the month for us all. I'll be testing January 29.


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sorry leinzlove!! Glad you can still get that January BFP, tho!!!! :) :) FX for you!!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: L, I'm sorry AF is here, but I am glad that you finally get some closure. Fingers crossed that January is your month. :dust:


----------



## Edamame

Hey all, coming over from the December thread, starting Clomid tomorrow for IUI#2, so please just put me as TBD for now. 

Good luck everyone and Happy New Year!!


----------



## couturecuts

faithbabies said:


> hey ladies! officially in the 2ww..i am 1dpo today...will probably test on the 12th of jan..may change that day depending on when af arrived last month...i had my lh surge thursday and had inseminations thursday am, fri am and this am..so hopefully i covered all my bases :) praying for a New Year bfp for us all!! baby dust! :)

Hey im 1DPO too! But Im going to test the 10th cause im nuts, heehee


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies,

I was on the list on one of the other threads. I will be testing 1/2 which is 11dpo. I did my first cycle of 7.5mg Femara and Ovidrel/TI. I had one follie and I'm hoping to get a BFP to start off the New Year, FX'd for everyone here:)


----------



## Lately

Hey ladies,
Im also 1dpo. Can you add me for testing on the 10th, even tho i may start before that.
Thanks..
BTW... Happy New Year to all the testers and FX for everyone!!!!!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I should be about 1-3 days dpo today.. (I estimated the 30th based off the whole 14 days before your period thing and the length of my last cycle, however I think I may have ovulated 2 days sooner so I really don't know atm) but anyway I started getting cramps about an hour ago..I know its too early to be anything pregnancy related but what the heck..they are slightly more than mild but compared to what I have been getting lately, pretty darn noticeable!

gah.. =/

Honestly I feel like I'm about to start bleeding any moment now =/ I really hope not, since im not due for a period for another 2weeks ish


----------



## faithbabies

couture~yay! hope we both get our bfp's!! i will probably test on the tenth too, as i'm a lil bit impatient:) baby dust to ya!

Lately~you'll be testing with Couture and I on the tenth! fingers crossed for us all!! :)


----------



## taurusmom05

I copy/pasted this from another thread... but thought was interesting so I'm sharing!


" Just thought this was interesting. Comes from the American Pregnancy Association. It's the percentage of chanceyou havegetting pregnant when you bd on particular days: 
5 days b/4 ovulation: 0 
4 days b/4 ovulation: 13% 
3 days b/4 ovulation: 13% 
2 days b/4 ovulation: 28% 
1 day b/4 ovulation: 26% 
day of ovulaton: 5%"


Something to research maybe?


----------



## echo

SJDsMommy-
Last month I had strongish cramps the entire tww (once I knew I o'd late). The month before only about 8 days of it. Some months back I didn't have cramps until 2 days before af. Our bodies are cruel. lol.


----------



## echo

taurusmom05 said:


> I copy/pasted this from another thread... but thought was interesting so I'm sharing!
> 
> 
> " Just thought this was interesting. Comes from the American Pregnancy Association. It's the percentage of chanceyou havegetting pregnant when you bd on particular days:
> 5 days b/4 ovulation: 0
> 4 days b/4 ovulation: 13%
> 3 days b/4 ovulation: 13%
> 2 days b/4 ovulation: 28%
> 1 day b/4 ovulation: 26%
> day of ovulaton: 5%"
> 
> 
> Something to research maybe?

That gives me hope. Thanks.


----------



## taurusmom05

No problem, echo!! Im glad you liked it!!!


----------



## Annie77

Well I was doubled up with my ovulation pain at 1pm last night - absolute agony:-( On the plus side we managed to bd yesterday morning and again this morning so keeping fingers crossed. The last 3 pregnancies I got pg by having sex either just before the pain by luck or during pain time (ow!). Roll on 2 weeks

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL


----------



## Annie77

Changed my ticker as suspect this is a 26 day cycle. Will be testing on 14th now.


----------



## MissDimity

Happy New Year All!
I am now 9 DPO and am so tempted to POAS but know it would be too early so am instead thinking of testing with OPKs left over , any one heard of people having great success with using OPKs as HPTs?


----------



## Lately

faithbabies said:


> couture~yay! hope we both get our bfp's!! i will probably test on the tenth too, as i'm a lil bit impatient:) baby dust to ya!
> 
> Lately~you'll be testing with Couture and I on the tenth! fingers crossed for us all!! :)

Faithbabies,
im gonna try and hold out till the 10th...we'll see how that goes..and my FX for all of us 2...


----------



## Becyboo__x

Not sure if its good or not but all over christmas and still now 
i feel so sick and strange.. feel worse today last night i had
really bad back ache and my legs all ached (i never get achy legs :huh:)

And i keep getting twinges really strong ones aswell which i never get :shrug:
then theres my boobs feeling tender again i never get that either guess its to wait
2 more days see what happens

Happy new year everyone


----------



## seaweed eater

Got a :bfp: this morning! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

seaweed eater - Conratulations, what a fab way to start the new year. Wishing you and happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats, seaweed!!!!! So exciting!!!! What a great way to start your new year!!!!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Becyboo- those sound like some seriously promising symptoms! Hope this is it for you!! Can't wait for the next couple days to pass so we can see if you caught that egg!! Good luck!

Annie- we are testing on the same day! FX we both find out we're expecting soon!!!


----------



## 28329

seaweed eater said:


> Got a :bfp: this morning! :happydance:

Congratulations. Perfect start to the year.


----------



## Becyboo__x

seaweed eater said:


> Got a :bfp: this morning! :happydance:

Congrats! :happydance:



taurusmom05 said:


> Becyboo- those sound like some seriously promising symptoms! Hope this is it for you!! Can't wait for the next couple days to pass so we can see if you caught that egg!! Good luck!

I thought that specially the achy legs bit and the nausea but im still in 2 minds right now as everyone would be :lol: luckily im out of tests (well i have a CBD :winkwink: but i don't want to use that until 2 lines on a normal test iykwim) but should get IC's and FRER tuesday if im lucky hopefully AF will stay away!


----------



## almosthere

yay seeweed amazing!!


----------



## almosthere

echo said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> I copy/pasted this from another thread... but thought was interesting so I'm sharing!
> 
> 
> " Just thought this was interesting. Comes from the American Pregnancy Association. It's the percentage of chanceyou havegetting pregnant when you bd on particular days:
> 5 days b/4 ovulation: 0
> 4 days b/4 ovulation: 13%
> 3 days b/4 ovulation: 13%
> 2 days b/4 ovulation: 28%
> 1 day b/4 ovulation: 26%
> day of ovulaton: 5%"
> 
> 
> Something to research maybe?
> 
> That gives me hope. Thanks.Click to expand...

according to ff my o date set me up for missing bdncing on some of those days, but seeing that 2 days before has the highest chance made me feel soooo much more better, thanks!! :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks almost, hope you join soon...your chart looks great and symptoms sound promising!


----------



## almosthere

eek i hope so! is it normal to have a drop on 4dpo?!


----------



## seaweed eater

almosthere said:


> eek i hope so! is it normal to have a drop on 4dpo?!

It's early for implantation, but even earlier for AF...I wouldn't worry about it! I can't think of anything it would mean one way or the other, and it's still above your coverline.


----------



## WM61711

Happy New Year everyone, and congratulations on your bfp seaweed!
Well i totally caved this morning and bfn. Its still early days, but I feel the same as I hav in previous months before af, so im feeling pretty out..


----------



## almosthere

question ladies with FF. I have 2 "crosshairs/x's" on the same day, what does this mean? FF says I OVd the day before my crosshairs....thanks for any help!


----------



## debzie

Hi Mrsmm looks like im joining this thread afterall. Thought I would have no chance thos cycle as OH was working away. I've persuaded him to come home for one night which will hopefully be the day before ovilation. I know its a slim chance but better than no chance. I am not temping this cycle as I thpught i would have a cycle off debating if i will use opks too. So can you please put me down for the 19 th af due 20th. 

Trust you had a very good Christmas and new year?

Hello ladies and happy new year. x


----------



## debzie

almosthere said:


> question ladies with FF. I have 2 "crosshairs/x's" on the same day, what does this mean? FF says I OVd the day before my crosshairs....thanks for any help!

Hi almost I do not get what you mean. The crosshares are the red lines through your chart the vertical is your ov day the horizontal the coverline. The xx in your chart in the bd line is that you dtd twice in one day. also the 4 dpo.dip is very normal as uou get a pist ov surge of estrogen 2-5 dpo. I have this but when reading about it it iS more comon in successful pregnancy cycles. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

seaweed eater said:


> Got a :bfp: this morning! :happydance:

Yay! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## loveknp

Hiya all . Im very new to this Forum site , but its really helping me get though it and i am now addicited !! Its so lovely that i can find out information via all of you lovely ladies ... I ovulated on the 25th and me and my Partner BD that evening and the next day , i am due on my period the 9th of January so will be testing then :) 

Thankyou xxxx


----------



## taurusmom05

Welcome loveknp! Good luck, and lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## kmwilletts

Hi everyone :)

This is my first TTC cycle after a MC. I *think* I'm due for AF on January 10th, so if you can put that down as my test date that would be great!


----------



## rachieroo

Wow congrats seaweed

i also caved in yesterday and had bfn, but it was only 10dpi and with a digi so i still have hope! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I *think* I may have got my BFP today :yipee:

Tested with an IC few hours ago and got a faint line. Going to hold my pee and do a FRER in a bit!

(I was down to test on the 6th but was too impatient :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120101_3.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## rachieroo

Definitely bfp congrats hun Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Eeeek do you think? I'll post pics of my FRER later, I'm a bit scared to test though :lol: x


----------



## taurusmom05

Lolly--- Omg Omg- Congrat!s I hope this is it for you!! Can't wait to see what you get on your frer!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

I totally see it, ttc_lolly!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats Lolly!! :happydance:




Need opinions?



I'm waiting on FRER and IC's to come through
post tuesday hopefully to test again as this was yesterday
(only just uploaded the photos) .. but i can't tell if its a line or
evap :shrug: looks faint rather then colourless to me

P.S sorry about my tattered test :lol:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Good luck to those of you trying, I'm joining the gang :)
And well done ttc lolly, that looks like a BFP to me too!


----------



## sharnw

almosthere said:


> eek i hope so! is it normal to have a drop on 4dpo?!

Hi :hi:
I had a drop on 4dpo and shot way up on 5dpo, wish I knew what was going on lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone give me an opinion on the picture i uploaded on previous page?


----------



## seaweed eater

Becyboo, I think it looks like a line but I'm not 100% sure. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Becyboo__x said:


> Congrats Lolly!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need opinions?
> 
> View attachment 319068
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on FRER and IC's to come through
> post tuesday hopefully to test again as this was yesterday
> (only just uploaded the photos) .. but i can't tell if its a line or
> evap :shrug: looks faint rather then colourless to me
> 
> P.S sorry about my tattered test :lol:

I'm not an expert at tests (saying as i've never tested before!!) but i would say that is a BFP. I can definitely see a coloured line

Congrats if it is :)

x


----------



## MissDimity

So upset...
Couldn't help but POAS this morning at 9DPO and it came up with a very faint second line which darkened in a few mins. Took a picture on my phone to work up how to upload on the Internet and my partner happened to see it.

He said " I know what that is".. "but it's only a single line".

Retrieved the test stick from where I had put it and he said " oh it's only a single line"

So upset as clearly it's a dark line and a faint line but he doesn't think it qualifies.


----------



## Becyboo__x

MissDimity said:


> So upset...
> Couldn't help but POAS this morning at 9DPO and it came up with a very faint second line which darkened in a few mins. Took a picture on my phone to work up how to upload on the Internet and my partner happened to see it.
> 
> He said " I know what that is".. "but it's only a single line".
> 
> Retrieved the test stick from where I had put it and he said " oh it's only a single line"
> 
> So upset as clearly it's a dark line and a faint line but he doesn't think it qualifies.

Get a pic on for us to see!
Some men don't have a clue when it comes to tests specially when 
you get a faint iv had it before "its got to be 2 dark lines" etc etc they
obviously don't understand 

if you saw 2 then im sure theres 2! :hugs:


----------



## MissDimity

MissDimity said:


> So upset...
> Couldn't help but POAS this morning at 9DPO and it came up with a very faint second line which darkened in a few mins. Took a picture on my phone to work up how to upload on the Internet and my partner happened to see it.
> 
> He said " I know what that is".. "but it's only a single line".
> 
> Retrieved the test stick from where I had put it and he said " oh it's only a single line"
> 
> So upset as clearly it's a dark line and a faint line but he doesn't think it qualifies.

Can someone please check out my link to photos of the sticks to confirm if they really are BFPs and it's not just in my head. 

It would be So very much appreciated.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.148498528593730.28317.100003007513713&type=1&l=06deee3ce9


----------



## JDH1982

I think that's a BFP hun, I defo see 2 lines on both of them 

Congrats!!! xx


----------



## MissDimity

Beccyboo- I'm away from a computer so created a fake Facebook account just to share photos please look at the 2 pics in my link-


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.148498528593730.28317.100003007513713&type=1&l=06deee3ce9


----------



## MissDimity

JDH1982 said:


> I think that's a BFP hun, I defo see 2 lines on both of them
> 
> Congrats!!! xx

Thanks JDH1982 for checking. I thought there were 2 lines now I just feel so pathetic that my hubby doesn't think so.

What should I do to convince him? Should I do a digi test? But at 9DPO and with a faintline on first response test will it show up?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Defo positive!

Congrats hun! if OH isn't convinced go and get a digi or re-test in
a few days for darker lines! then he will :winkwink:

Maybe wait a few days or till AF is due to do a digi it might show but
im unsure with digi's agenst faint lines
:hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

That's a BFP, MissDimity! I hope your husband comes around -- if not, it's not ideal, but it may be darker tomorrow if you test again!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies!

MissDimity that is a beautiful line! Congrats :flower: x


----------



## MissDimity

Thanks Beccyboo, seaweed eater (congrats also !!!),ttc lolly,

I was so upset with OH . That we were about to go for a walk together and I said that he could go by himself as I wanted to be alone and locked him outside the house.


----------



## MissDimity

ttc lolly yours definitely looks like a BFP to me too.

Congrats !!!


----------



## JDH1982

MissDimity said:


> Thanks Beccyboo, seaweed eater (congrats also !!!),ttc lolly,
> 
> I was so upset with OH . That we were about to go for a walk together and I said that he could go by himself as I wanted to be alone and locked him outside the house.

LOL - well it's defo there hun - 2 pink lines - woop!!

I would test with a FRER and a digi tomorrow morning the line should be darker then and it may also show up on digi but they aren't as sensitive as a FRER
Congrats again xx


----------



## taurusmom05

Ok ladies... I think we got 3 BFP's today!!!!! Congrats to u all! I hope to join you very soon!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Conratulations to all the :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

I see the lines!!! And I suck at seeing them!! I say take another frer tomorrow morning!!


----------



## mrgn626

Congrats to all you ladies with BFPs today!! Happy new year takes on a new meaning!! Since lolly and miss dimity were both on a similar timeline as me I'm feeling a little disappointed at my bfn this afternoon when I woke up. I know its so early (9dpo) so I shouldn't have even tested :blush: its hard to balance staying positive with not getting my hopes up too much. Thinking positively is my new years resolution, as I usually go with th worst case scenario aproach :haha:


----------



## mrgn626

MissDimity said:


> MissDimity said:
> 
> 
> So upset...
> Couldn't help but POAS this morning at 9DPO and it came up with a very faint second line which darkened in a few mins. Took a picture on my phone to work up how to upload on the Internet and my partner happened to see it.
> 
> He said " I know what that is".. "but it's only a single line".
> 
> Retrieved the test stick from where I had put it and he said " oh it's only a single line"
> 
> So upset as clearly it's a dark line and a faint line but he doesn't think it qualifies.
> 
> Can someone please check out my link to photos of the sticks to confirm if they really are BFPs and it's not just in my head.
> 
> It would be So very much appreciated.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.148498528593730.28317.100003007513713&type=1&l=06deee3ce9Click to expand...


I definately see two lines!!!! Just for another perspective I called my husband over here to look. He had his eyes on the football game the whole way over, glanced down at the picture, said "preggo." And went back to the couch. Lol so that's an official male perspective! Maybe your partner is trying not to get his hopes up?


----------



## seaweed eater

mrgn626 said:


> Congrats to all you ladies with BFPs today!! Happy new year takes on a new meaning!! Since lolly and miss dimity were both on a similar timeline as me I'm feeling a little disappointed at my bfn this afternoon when I woke up. I know its so early (9dpo) so I shouldn't have even tested :blush: its hard to balance staying positive with not getting my hopes up too much. Thinking positively is my new years resolution, as I usually go with th worst case scenario aproach :haha:

I got a negative at 9 DPO too. A BFN doesn't tell you anything except that you haven't gotten a BFP yet! Only AF tells you you're not pregnant. Hope this is your month! :dust:


----------



## ttc_lolly

seaweed eater said:


> mrgn626 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all you ladies with BFPs today!! Happy new year takes on a new meaning!! Since lolly and miss dimity were both on a similar timeline as me I'm feeling a little disappointed at my bfn this afternoon when I woke up. I know its so early (9dpo) so I shouldn't have even tested :blush: its hard to balance staying positive with not getting my hopes up too much. Thinking positively is my new years resolution, as I usually go with th worst case scenario aproach :haha:
> 
> I got a negative at 9 DPO too. A BFN doesn't tell you anything except that you haven't gotten a BFP yet! Only AF tells you you're not pregnant. Hope this is your month! :dust:Click to expand...

WSS hun, don't be disheartened just yet :hugs:

I did a FRER a couple of hours ago and there was nothing on it at all :shrug:took another IC and another faint line though so I'm just hoping & praying that I'll get a line on my FRER tomorrow or tuesday xx


----------



## Sholi

I tested today and nothing, just waiting to see if the witch gets me on Wednesday


----------



## taurusmom05

Keep your head up, sholi!! If you aren't due for af til Wednesday, there is still plenty of time! You arent out yet!


----------



## Sholi

Found out two friends are pregnant, feeling a bit sorry for myself. We didn't get to do much bd as hubby was very sick, so can't help but feel that this time I am out.


----------



## lillichloe

MissDimity said:


> MissDimity said:
> 
> 
> So upset...
> Couldn't help but POAS this morning at 9DPO and it came up with a very faint second line which darkened in a few mins. Took a picture on my phone to work up how to upload on the Internet and my partner happened to see it.
> 
> He said " I know what that is".. "but it's only a single line".
> 
> Retrieved the test stick from where I had put it and he said " oh it's only a single line"
> 
> So upset as clearly it's a dark line and a faint line but he doesn't think it qualifies.
> 
> Can someone please check out my link to photos of the sticks to confirm if they really are BFPs and it's not just in my head.
> 
> It would be So very much appreciated.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.148498528593730.28317.100003007513713&type=1&l=06deee3ce9Click to expand...

 That is soooo a BFP!!!! congrats


----------



## almosthere

eeek! looks like loads of BFPS today! i see lines in all posted photos, congrats ladies!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow! Congrats to all the bfps!


----------



## lillichloe

I am loving how day one of January is turning out!! Lets keep up this BFP trend congrats to the bfps!! :hugs: to those that AF got and :dust: :dust: :dust: to every one in the tww or :spermy: still trying to catch that egg!!


----------



## couturecuts

I really better get a positive this month and have everything go smoothly. My sister in law just announced on facebook her and her fiance (who have a 6 month old now) and are gtting married in june of 2012, then trying to their 2nd. what if she gets pregant before me? im the one with the almost 4 yr old. i will feel so disheartened if she happens to get preg before wedding or i have another miscarriage or something, ughg


----------



## DBCG

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, AF got me early this AM right after the ball dropped. Starting the new year with a new cycle. So onto next month. 

BUT good news is I get to test again in January bc of my shortish cycles. So can you put me down for testing on January 28th again??

Best of luck to all!! And congrats to all the BFP's!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations to everyone who got their BFPs!

Hopefully it won't be long before the rest of us join you! :hugs:


----------



## Charisse28

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!


----------



## Ellis0498

Hi there, can you put me down for Jan 29th. Baby dust to all, hoping 2012 is lucky for everyone! Xxx


----------



## sarah_anne

You can add me to the January 1st testing and BFP list! I tested this morning at 17dpo and got a BFP!!!


----------



## GoingFor2nd

Hi!

I am testing on Jan 18th! Very excited. Trying now! :sex:

Glad to join you ladies....looking for a bump friend.


----------



## GoingFor2nd

CONGRATS to sarah_anne!!!!!!! Sooooo exciting!!!


----------



## minni2906

I've missed two AF's so far. FF wasn't telling me anything, so I put all my info on tcoyf.com and it has marked possible O at Dec 20th. DH and I BDed right around that time, so who knows... Guess I'll test in a week or so if still no AF. Can anyone with temping experience tell anything from my chart?

Congrats to all BFP's!! I'm so happy for each and every one of you!!! I just hope I'm next. Hahahahaha. :haha:

To all those in the TWW - :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrgn626

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. My new mantra will be all a BFN means is that I haven't gotten my BFP yet :)


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I told myself I wouldn't SS this month... but I feel so off. I do have pmdd and generally I have an array of symptoms approaching AF. Things that I usually don't have with pmdd - I woke up still feeling nauseous today and actually couldn't get back to sleep. I have indigestion. I'm usually verrryyy moody and get angry easily but this month I'm not. I am easily weepy though. I'm about 9/10 dpo but still bfn. I am bloated and constipated still but I am every month. I have been craving pickles and olives - which is odd for me. Ugh. either way, I should know in the next 3 days. I'm excited either way because if AF shows up I get to schedule my sonohystogram for day 7-10 of my next cycle - and move on to IUI.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I cant wait, this day is almost over so I have about 8 days till I test/celebrate my son's first birthday! I hope this is it!


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations Sarah!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Congratulations Sarah Anne! And everyone else with BFP's, so happy for all of you!
Going for 2nd (Michelle) testing just after you - good luck :)


----------



## Lately

:dance: :dance: :dance:congrats to all the new year testers who got their :bfp: today!! myself and others ttc will hopefully be joining u all soon.[-o&lt;
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congrats to all the new BFP's, January is already on track! :happydance:

Afm - I'm going to put off testing until 6th January. That way, if I ov'd on CD21, which was the last day I didn't temp, then I will be 14DPO. I hate hate hate seeing BFN's, so that should give me time to be sure AF is not here before I test. 

I'm getting weirdly nervous now. Not sure why. I'm trying desperately not to symptom spot, it's going ok so far, I think, keep trying not to slip! 

Good luck everyone! Let's beat our previous BFP'S percentages! 

Xx


----------



## Sunnie1984

MrsMM - I thought you might like to know how well your threads are doing in the BFP stakes.

September - 25% BFP rate
October - 22.6% BFP rate
November - 27.8% BFP rate
December - 21.4% BFP rate

Obviously December should still come up as there will be a few people awaiting BFP's. 

Can you imagine the percentages if everyone who joined the thread updated? 

PMA clearly works! 

Xxx


----------



## pjstensgaard

DBCG said:


> Whenever you get your BFP how are you going to tell your OH? My husband was able to surprise me when he proposed to me. I want to do something to surprise him when we get the BFP. This is how I have been passing my time in the 2ww. Trying to think of some good ideas...anyone have a good idea?

WHen I get mine, I was thinking I will post a sign in front of hip parking spot that says: for expectant fathers only and hide behind a bush to see his reaction. :)
Good luck!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations to all the :bfp:'s! This month/ year is starting out great!


----------



## Ilikecake

Congrats to the BFPs!!


----------



## juicyjen

i got my :bfp: this morning!!!! at 10 dpo! cant belive it! so happy! praying for a sticky bean! 
:dust: to everyone testing! x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats, juicyjen and sarah!! :happydance:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Wow juicyjen congratulations! This month is starting well!
I've just realised I haven't added my date to the list, could I be put down for testing on the 20th? It'll be my first time actively TTC :)


----------



## Annie77

Well I went to my big family party and was driving do was constantly asked why I wasn't drinking! It's only been 4 months since my ectopic and am expected to be pregnant again lol.

Congrats to all the bfp's - really good start to the new year. 

On a sadder note, just found out that a 5 yr ld from my kids school died suddenly on Christmas eve. Am so gutted it just puts everything into perspective and so this month I am going to try to chill out and not get my hopes up, just be thankful for what I have.


----------



## SophL

Sorry to join late, but I have only just found this. May I join to test on the 13th? My AF is due before that but I am hoping to hold off to avoid a BFN. 

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to all the ladies with BFPs


----------



## shy88

Congrats to all who got their BFP.


----------



## almosthere

congrats to all new bfps wonderful news!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats to all the ladies who got there bfp!


Nothing to report with me, waiting on my tests to come hopefully 
tomorrow! don't feel any different from what i already feelt sleepyness
and the little twinges etc.. but having abit of cramping i hope its not 
AF saying shes coming :( due on tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## taurusmom05

I can't believe all the bfp's! That is simply amazing! What a great way to start the January thread! :) feeling positive!!!!!!

Any of my tww'ers ss yet??

Afm, other than a very mild, dull ache... I feel completely normal! Not any symptoms!! But thats ok its so early, still! Testing day seems light years away!!

How is everyone else doing? Can the new bfp's tells us about what symptoms they have been having?


----------



## Lately

juicyjen said:


> i got my :bfp: this morning!!!! at 10 dpo! cant belive it! so happy! praying for a sticky bean!
> :dust: to everyone testing! x x x





Congrats JuicyJen!:headspin:Have a Healthy & Happy 9 months.....


----------



## Ilikecake

My boobs are so sore today, not sure wether to take it as a sign of ovulation. I've had EWCM for the last 3 days and went completely dry today. We bd'd just in case :haha:


----------



## echo

Congrats to all the new BFP's! What a great start to the new year! Wishing you a H & H 9 mos. :hugs: Sorry for the ones the witch got.

AFM, The progesterone has kicked in full force. I don't want to get out of bed, my boobs are killing me, and all I want to eat is carbs. Making myself eat salad instead. Only 11 days left to testing....ugh.


----------



## sdeitrick1

Ok so I have taken a couple of $ test which all
seem to have either an evap line or a vv faint 
positive. I'm not sure when I O'd. My cycles
are on average 26 days with my last period
being Dec 10. Yesterday, I think I was 8DPO,
and my period is due the 5th or 6th and I had
a vv tiny bit of brownish blood on tp when I wiped.
So far, none this morning. Could that have been 
implantation spotting? Another question, is your
cervix hard or soft when AF arrives/hard or soft in
early pregnancy? Thank you in advance ladies!


----------



## almosthere

sdeitrick1 said:


> Ok so I have taken a couple of $ test which all
> seem to have either an evap line or a vv faint
> positive. I'm not sure when I O'd. My cycles
> are on average 26 days with my last period
> being Dec 10. Yesterday, I think I was 8DPO,
> and my period is due the 5th or 6th and I had
> a vv tiny bit of brownish blood on tp when I wiped.
> So far, none this morning. Could that have been
> implantation spotting? Another question, is your
> cervix hard or soft when AF arrives/hard or soft in
> early pregnancy? Thank you in advance ladies!

I think if you just experienced IB that you could not get a pos yet, however-could also just be breakthrough bleeding! GL to you!!! (and I have bought a "batch" of dollar store tests and got what looked like evaps but I swear i had a chemical because 2 or 3 looked pink-so could be a pos for you or the common stinky evap!). FX thoughhh =)


----------



## almosthere

pos pics!


----------



## almosthere

taurusmom05 said:


> I can't believe all the bfp's! That is simply amazing! What a great way to start the January thread! :) feeling positive!!!!!!
> 
> Any of my tww'ers ss yet??
> 
> Afm, other than a very mild, dull ache... I feel completely normal! Not any symptoms!! But thats ok its so early, still! Testing day seems light years away!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Can the new bfp's tells us about what symptoms they have been having?

Don't think I am preg at all, but did notice an increase in urination last night as well as 2 nights before that. i also had bleeding gums one day then the next, a bloody nose. all those symptoms have to do with a possible increase blood flow from pregnancy so who knows! GL to you!


----------



## echo

almosthere said:


> sdeitrick1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I have taken a couple of $ test which all
> seem to have either an evap line or a vv faint
> positive. I'm not sure when I O'd. My cycles
> are on average 26 days with my last period
> being Dec 10. Yesterday, I think I was 8DPO,
> and my period is due the 5th or 6th and I had
> a vv tiny bit of brownish blood on tp when I wiped.
> So far, none this morning. Could that have been
> implantation spotting? Another question, is your
> cervix hard or soft when AF arrives/hard or soft in
> early pregnancy? Thank you in advance ladies!
> 
> I think if you just experienced IB that you could not get a pos yet, however-could also just be breakthrough bleeding! GL to you!!! (and I have bought a "batch" of dollar store tests and got what looked like evaps but I swear i had a chemical because 2 or 3 looked pink-so could be a pos for you or the common stinky evap!). FX thoughhh =)Click to expand...

I had VERY deceptive PINK evap lines on $store tests last month....not just a few. 8! Either it was a chemical as my cycle was 53 days, or EVIL EVAPS! 
From what I have read, you can't use cervical position to figure out pregnancy. It will def be closed and hard, but that is true of non-pg cycles, too. It will rise up really high if pg, but this can happen after 6 weeks or 3, so...but I also read that it depends on what is 'normal' for you. TTC is such a learning experience!
GL, symptoms sound good!


----------



## Becyboo__x

sdeitrick1 said:


> Ok so I have taken a couple of $ test which all
> seem to have either an evap line or a vv faint
> positive. I'm not sure when I O'd. My cycles
> are on average 26 days with my last period
> being Dec 10. Yesterday, I think I was 8DPO,
> and my period is due the 5th or 6th and I had
> a vv tiny bit of brownish blood on tp when I wiped.
> So far, none this morning. Could that have been
> implantation spotting? Another question, is your
> cervix hard or soft when AF arrives/hard or soft in
> early pregnancy? Thank you in advance ladies!

This is what i have got so far took a test at 9dpo and nothing
but then again at 11dpo on a cheapy and got a very very faint line 
if it wasn't it was an evap but looks more colour to me.. sound simler
to me my LMP was 11th dec and i ovulated 20th and have 25 day cycle
think im due on tomorrow or the day after.. you could get IB up to 12dpo
so it could be but not sure with the possible positive test ..


----------



## Becyboo__x

I wanted to know about the position aswell but read
up that you can't detect pregnancy from checking :lol:

I checked mine today and from what i think mines soft and closed
and i have a hell of alot of snot like CM (sorry tmi) but i never ever get
that around now its like being constantly wet :shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hey girls
I hope everyone is doing fine! 
I got a temp rise yesterday and then again today, and looking forward to getting my crosshairs! 

I knew I would ovulate around the 18th or 19th CD since that's how it's been for the past 3 cycles, so I guess by tomorrow I'll be about 1 or 2 DPO and I'll be testing once AF doesn't show. She's due to show by the 14th or 15th of January so if she doesn't show then, I'll be testing. I would love to test early but I just can't waste the money and tests to test early and get a BFN.


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, my temp stayed the same and kind of low, could this be early implantation or close to a IB dip if i am preg? chart is def different than last cycle, hope that is a good sign??


----------



## ashknowsbest

almosthere - it's still really early, I would just wait a couple of more days and then if your temp is still above the coverline you can start testing! It's always good when it stays above coverline!


----------



## almosthere

ashknowsbest said:


> almosthere - it's still really early, I would just wait a couple of more days and then if your temp is still above the coverline you can start testing! It's always good when it stays above coverline!

I am not planning on testing til 10/11 dpo anyhow, but hope my temp starts going way up soon I get so worried! And GL to you as you are testing soon-ISH as well haha. If I get BFNs before vacation I am just going to wait for af to arrive which is due the 12th the latest but ff says the 10th due to my 12 day LP from my previous cycle, but my LP can change right?!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah LP can change ... I like that mine has been pretty consistent because then I can tell when she's due and if she doesn't show up then I'm pretty positive I'll be pregnant ... since I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS or anything ... 

FX'd that your temp starts going up! You never know, once it implants it can go up quick, so we'll just have to wait and see! 

I'm also going on vacation January 18 to the 28 so I'm hoping that I get a nice surprise before then and if I don't, then that's fine, I'll just enjoy my vacation!


----------



## almosthere

hm yes i have only opk & charted with temps for this and last cycle, so guess I would need at least 3 completed charts to see my average LP day but my af usually always comes on time, so yes only time will tell!


----------



## AdaMarie

So 14DPO and no AF. Has anyone experienced the BFP after that long? I just don't want to keep up hope after my BFN this morning if it isn't possible. I am so bummed. I need to hear some serious encouragement!


----------



## ashknowsbest

adamarie - some people don't get their bfp until 27 DPO .... it's not really common but it does happen. If you didn't catch the eggy this time then there's always next month ... I know it's frustrating but you just have to keep your head up and keep going. How long have you been TTC ?


----------



## sdeitrick1

almosthere said:


> pos pics!

Here's the test from yesterday.


----------



## almosthere

sdeitrick1 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> pos pics!
> 
> Here's the test from yesterday.
> View attachment 319327Click to expand...

hmm it is a little hard to see but possible BFP wait a couple more days then test again with FMU! GL!


----------



## almosthere

and it is thick so i would say more like bfp than a evap b.c it looks thick


----------



## lillichloe

AdaMarie said:


> So 14DPO and no AF. Has anyone experienced the BFP after that long? I just don't want to keep up hope after my BFN this morning if it isn't possible. I am so bummed. I need to hear some serious encouragement!

no AF is always a good sign. You may have not Oed when you thought you did....and implantation can happen as late as 12dpo. wait a couple more days and if still no AF test again :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

sdeitrick1 said:


> Here's the test from yesterday.
> View attachment 319327


Looks alot like mine.. i wasn't sure if evap or a line
but everyone said its a line :shrug:

Wait abit longer as its still early yet :)


----------



## seaweed eater

AdaMarie said:


> So 14DPO and no AF. Has anyone experienced the BFP after that long? I just don't want to keep up hope after my BFN this morning if it isn't possible. I am so bummed. I need to hear some serious encouragement!

Yes, as others have said it is possible to not get a BFP until a few weeks into pregnancy. The BFNs tell you nothing! Only AF means you're not pregnant, so no AF is a good sign. Hope this is your month!


----------



## DaisyQ

I've heard that it's common not to get a BFP until AF is actually late by several (up to 6) days. I've heard of women not getting a BFP until 17 or 18 DPO. I've also heard of women who never really got a +HPT but had a positive blood test. So agree, you are not out until AF shows up... I would say if you are 7+ days late or 18 DPO (whichever comes first) and still BFN, go to the doc for a blood test.


----------



## skeet9924

sdeitrick1 said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> pos pics!
> 
> Here's the test from yesterday.
> View attachment 319327Click to expand...

That's how my test with my bfp.. Try a frer


----------



## c1403

Hello All

Please put me down for the 4th Jan.

I am now 3 days late for AF and have had the BFNs since last thursday, took my last test on NYE and have decided to wait and see if AF shows.

Last night i had terrible back ache and was sick, not sure if related to being PG or not....I hope so xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

almosthere said:


> .... but my LP can change right?!

Your LP is usually the same every cycle, within a day or so. So if you have a 12 day LP, AF really should arrive within 12-14 DPO. The only reason it would vary is if you were doing something to make it last longer (like taking progesterone or B6 supplements). Women who experience longer or irregular cycles are really just ovulating later in their cycle (or not at all) - it's not the LP that's longer, it's the follicular phase.


----------



## AdaMarie

Well guys, still no AF! I am getting a little more hopeful with each hour that passes... I work in a doctors office,and go back tomorrow sulk:), so I will do a blood test in a few days if still no sign of that witch! 
Symptoms are still indigestion, fatigue, and general moodiness.
I am trying to keep my hopes up, because optimism feels better than being overall sad and disappointed!


----------



## lillichloe

AdaMarie said:


> Well guys, still no AF! I am getting a little more hopeful with each hour that passes... I work in a doctors office,and go back tomorrow sulk:), so I will do a blood test in a few days if still no sign of that witch!
> Symptoms are still indigestion, fatigue, and general moodiness.
> I am trying to keep my hopes up, because optimism feels better than being overall sad and disappointed!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: good luck!!


----------



## rachieroo

Does anyone know if this is a bad sign, af is due in 2 days and i have had heartburn and fatigue for about 3 days. Today i have been having really mild dull cramps, and I keep assuming im gonna see af, but it still hasnt arrived. I usually cramp for about an hour before the witch arrives and they are usually much more intense. Iv been cramping for almost 8 hours! Can this be a symptom? xx


----------



## lillichloe

rachieroo said:


> Does anyone know if this is a bad sign, af is due in 2 days and i have had heartburn and fatigue for about 3 days. Today i have been having really mild dull cramps, and I keep assuming im gonna see af, but it still hasnt arrived. I usually cramp for about an hour before the witch arrives and they are usually much more intense. Iv been cramping for almost 8 hours! Can this be a symptom? xx

Could totally be PG symptoms as PMS and earl pg symptoms are almost the same. GL :dust: hope its a :baby: and not the :witch:


----------



## Becyboo__x

.


----------



## almosthere

my best friend had heartburn and fatigue before bfp and and bfp - heartburn and fatigue are great signs and im sure cramping is normal too, bet your preg if u dont usually get heartburn!


----------



## rachieroo

Thanks, im getting excited and way too optimistic lol! No the last time i had heartburn i was pregnant with my DD! God I hope its not af making an unwelcome appearence!! x


----------



## AdaMarie

I have the heartburn and complete lack of appetite. I am getting more hopeful... still no sign of the witch, and I noticed a creamy but clear discharge! Anyone else have that show up instead of AF?


----------



## seaweed eater

Heartburn was what tipped me off this cycle. Never had it in my life before. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Mrskg

Hi MrsMM an all other ladies xx

Since dec is over I've popped over here to stalk an be part of all your bfp's I just know this thread will be as lucky as the last few so sending you all lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Wow I just read back x congrats on all bfp's already looks like it's already starting to be a lucky month x

Annie77 how very sad x you are right that does put everything into perspective xxx

Almost there I followed you last month x I so hope this month makes all your wishes come true x I know nothing about charting but if this months is different I'd take that as a good sign xxx when are you testing xxx


----------



## almosthere

Mrskg said:


> Wow I just read back x congrats on all bfp's already looks like it's already starting to be a lucky month x
> 
> Annie77 how very sad x you are right that does put everything into perspective xxx
> 
> Almost there I followed you last month x I so hope this month makes all your wishes come true x I know nothing about charting but if this months is different I'd take that as a good sign xxx when are you testing xxx

thanks for asking! I feel totally out but all other cycles I felt preg so myb good sign? Haha waiting to see if my temps show ib dip soon or if they raise! I plan on testing jan 7th the earliest but want to wait til af is late which would be the 12th the very latest ffsays I'm due af the 10th so far away!!


----------



## Sholi

AdaMarie said:


> I have the heartburn and complete lack of appetite. I am getting more hopeful... still no sign of the witch, and I noticed a creamy but clear discharge! Anyone else have that show up instead of AF?

How exciting for you. I can't wait to see what happens in the next few days!!! I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## AdaMarie

Sholi said:


> AdaMarie said:
> 
> 
> I have the heartburn and complete lack of appetite. I am getting more hopeful... still no sign of the witch, and I noticed a creamy but clear discharge! Anyone else have that show up instead of AF?
> 
> How exciting for you. I can't wait to see what happens in the next few days!!! I have my fingers crossed for youClick to expand...

Thank you. I feel like I am getting cramps though! So that witch could be on her way.


----------



## almosthere

gl ada!


----------



## kcoennen

AdaMarie said:


> So 14DPO and no AF. Has anyone experienced the BFP after that long? I just don't want to keep up hope after my BFN this morning if it isn't possible. I am so bummed. I need to hear some serious encouragement!

I got BFNs everyday, then on CD16, BFP!!!! Don't give up!


----------



## Sholi

AdaMarie said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AdaMarie said:
> 
> 
> I have the heartburn and complete lack of appetite. I am getting more hopeful... still no sign of the witch, and I noticed a creamy but clear discharge! Anyone else have that show up instead of AF?
> 
> How exciting for you. I can't wait to see what happens in the next few days!!! I have my fingers crossed for youClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I feel like I am getting cramps though! So that witch could be on her way.Click to expand...

Thanks for the friend request, you're my first one :blush: I was shopping today and felt that af might be on her way, went to the toilet and when I wiped it was a very light pink. I'm guessing that by Wednesday the :witch: will be here.


----------



## ttc_lolly

taurusmom05 said:


> I can't believe all the bfp's! That is simply amazing! What a great way to start the January thread! :) feeling positive!!!!!!
> 
> Any of my tww'ers ss yet??
> 
> Afm, other than a very mild, dull ache... I feel completely normal! Not any symptoms!! But thats ok its so early, still! Testing day seems light years away!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Can the new bfp's tells us about what symptoms they have been having?

Well I feel a bit like a fraud answering this :haha: as you know, I got a quite obvious but faint BFP on an IC yesterday but then nothing on a FRER :shrug: I'm still praying & hoping that it's just because the IS is a lot more sensitive, and I'll get that line on a FRER in a couple more days [-o&lt;

But on the symptom side of things... fatigue. And I can usually never sleep, I'm borderline insomniac! I've been having twinges down below and pretty emotional/moody :lol: very similar to how I was just before I got my BFP with my daughter, so I'm hoping this is a good sign! OH isn't that pleased with this returning again though :rofl: x


----------



## naads03

Hey ladies just thought i would share my story. After 2 mc's i went to a fertility doc. I already knew i had pcos and my fertility doc monitored my cycle, put me on Glumetza (1000mg) and on day 16 (Dec 23) of my cycle i took an ovidrel needle. my 2 biggest follicles were 16mm, 14mm. i did my ovidrel and the hubs and I BD the day before i used the ovidrel, the day i took the needle and 4 days in a row after the shot, which was Christmas weekend. This past week i have had headaches, very mild cramps, light pressure once in the pelvic area. tummy feels weird but that happens sometimes with glumetza. Today i had a very verysmall amt light brown discharge which would line up with implantation bleeding. i go to the doc on Jan 6th for a blood pregnancy test. any other ladies feeling the way i feel?? i would LOVE a buddy! 

sorry for the long read and the TMI!


----------



## AdaMarie

Sholi said:


> AdaMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AdaMarie said:
> 
> 
> I have the heartburn and complete lack of appetite. I am getting more hopeful... still no sign of the witch, and I noticed a creamy but clear discharge! Anyone else have that show up instead of AF?
> 
> How exciting for you. I can't wait to see what happens in the next few days!!! I have my fingers crossed for youClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I feel like I am getting cramps though! So that witch could be on her way.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the friend request, you're my first one :blush: I was shopping today and felt that af might be on her way, went to the toilet and when I wiped it was a very light pink. I'm guessing that by Wednesday the :witch: will be here.Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear that. I am still running to the bathroom every 5 minutes to check. No color yet though... Although, I am only half a day late now, maybe, as my "average" cycle is 28.33 days, whatever that means.


----------



## Mrskg

thanks for asking! I feel totally out but all other cycles I felt preg so myb good sign? Haha waiting to see if my temps show ib dip soon or if they raise! I plan on testing jan 7th the earliest but want to wait til af is late which would be the 12th the very latest ffsays I'm due af the 10th so far away!![/QUOTE]


Almost there x

I didnt feel in last month had more symptoms on bfn months the only difference I had was thrush great eh! Lol x I hope the 10th flies in for you x I have an early scan on 20th so I feel your wait x I thought 2ww was bad but this is just torture :wacko: I will stalk you till I can congratulate you lol funny how stalking on here is a good thing :haha:


----------



## almosthere

Mrskg said:


> thanks for asking! I feel totally out but all other cycles I felt preg so myb good sign? Haha waiting to see if my temps show ib dip soon or if they raise! I plan on testing jan 7th the earliest but want to wait til af is late which would be the 12th the very latest ffsays I'm due af the 10th so far away!!


Almost there x

I didnt feel in last month had more symptoms on bfn months the only difference I had was thrush great eh! Lol x I hope the 10th flies in for you x I have an early scan on 20th so I feel your wait x I thought 2ww was bad but this is just torture :wacko: I will stalk you till I can congratulate you lol funny how stalking on here is a good thing :haha:[/QUOTE]

I hear ya on the stalking I suppose its because stalking stands for support in a way! Gl w this testing cycle for you too, it really is the worst waiting...I had thrush about a month after stopping bcps due to hormonal changes so myb urs is due to pregnancy!


----------



## Mrskg

Lol thanks but I won't be testing I'm 6wks pregnant x I totally believe thrush was a symptom for me I havent had it for over 10yrs x after 3 losses I dont want to get too excited though so that's why I can't wait till early reassurance scan on 20th praying it brings me reassurance an not more heat ache xxxx


----------



## almosthere

ohh bahahaha woops! im a lazy reader-i checked ur bnb status and just saw buddies lmaoooo sry for the confusion and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! Hope your scan goes fabulous I am sure it will! and yes when i got thrush i was sooo thinking it was a preg. symptom due to hormonal changes but i swear i had a chemical as i had a few tests with pink lines but think so myb evaps hoping it was not a mc but guess it is best i will never know! that cycle i also had HUGE fatigue long long naps (i can usually never nap in general) and visual migrains-def. not going back on the pill due to the horrible side effects coming off!


----------



## fiona23

Hi,

Mrsmm please can you put me down to test on the 26th, af got me at the end of dec :( x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sorry to everyone coming over from the December thread :hugs: :hugs:

I'm wishing you all lots of :dust: and the best of luck for January :flower:


----------



## Thaynes

Well I got another BFN on the 1st. I still haven't had a visit from AF. I've had no signs of AF. I'm going to wait and test again on the 5th. So can you please put me down for that day.


----------



## DaisyQ

naads03 said:


> Hey ladies just thought i would share my story. After 2 mc's i went to a fertility doc. I already knew i had pcos and my fertility doc monitored my cycle, put me on Glumetza (1000mg) and on day 16 (Dec 23) of my cycle i took an ovidrel needle. my 2 biggest follicles were 16mm, 14mm. i did my ovidrel and the hubs and I BD the day before i used the ovidrel, the day i took the needle and 4 days in a row after the shot, which was Christmas weekend. This past week i have had headaches, very mild cramps, light pressure once in the pelvic area. tummy feels weird but that happens sometimes with glumetza. Today i had a very verysmall amt light brown discharge which would line up with implantation bleeding. i go to the doc on Jan 6th for a blood pregnancy test. any other ladies feeling the way i feel?? i would LOVE a buddy!
> 
> sorry for the long read and the TMI!

Sounds really, really promising. Good luck!!


----------



## daydream

Hello ladies. Here I am in January. I think I'll be testing the 17th, which is a couple days early but I leave that day for a long business trip out of state, so will try to test before I leave so that I can tell DH in person. I'm gearing up to ovulate in the next couple days. Hope I get a good smiley face soon on my OPK test.


----------



## almosthere

ok i kno icky but spotted pink after sex (DH's sperm came out in the toilet and i saw it was pink also when wiping...) feeling out as this has been happening about a week before AF is due, if it is not IB then why does this always happen and does this mean I am out since it happens all other cycles which leads to a BFN? feeling totally bummed at this point right now...


----------



## READY4OURBABY

seaweed & ttc & sarah & juicy~ Congrats :happydance: Happy & Healthy 9 months!!

becy~ i kinda see something. i hope this is it!!

dimity~ they had no idea what to look for. unless its blatant. i do see a little something there. i would wait a few more days and take another frer.

almost~ stay positive!!


afm...well ladies im 9dpo and ive been wanting to test and i havent. until today! take a look and tell me what you think. the 1st test is from this morning with fmu the 2nd & 3rd test are from this afternoon after holding it for 4hrs(not fun) im not sure what im seeing or maybe just in denial. the 2nd line on the 3rd test finally came up. i am NOT going to test for at least 2 days and see what happens then. i have a gyno appt (checkup) in 3 weeks but im not sure if i can wait that long.
 



Attached Files:







test 3 (2).jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 45


----------



## DaisyQ

READY4OURBABY said:


> seaweed & ttc & sarah & juicy~ Congrats :happydance: Happy & Healthy 9 months!!
> 
> becy~ i kinda see something. i hope this is it!!
> 
> dimity~ they had no idea what to look for. unless its blatant. i do see a little something there. i would wait a few more days and take another frer.
> 
> almost~ stay positive!!
> 
> 
> afm...well ladies im 9dpo and ive been wanting to test and i havent. until today! take a look and tell me what you think. the 1st test is from this morning with fmu the 2nd & 3rd test are from this afternoon after holding it for 4hrs(not fun) im not sure what im seeing or maybe just in denial. the 2nd line on the 3rd test finally came up. i am NOT going to test for at least 2 days and see what happens then. i have a gyno appt (checkup) in 3 weeks but im not sure if i can wait that long.


That is 100% positive. Congrats!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ready4ourbaby - That deffo looks like a bfp to me. Congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## pjstensgaard

READY4OURBABY said:


> seaweed & ttc & sarah & juicy~ Congrats :happydance: Happy & Healthy 9 months!!
> 
> becy~ i kinda see something. i hope this is it!!
> 
> dimity~ they had no idea what to look for. unless its blatant. i do see a little something there. i would wait a few more days and take another frer.
> 
> almost~ stay positive!!
> 
> 
> afm...well ladies im 9dpo and ive been wanting to test and i havent. until today! take a look and tell me what you think. the 1st test is from this morning with fmu the 2nd & 3rd test are from this afternoon after holding it for 4hrs(not fun) im not sure what im seeing or maybe just in denial. the 2nd line on the 3rd test finally came up. i am NOT going to test for at least 2 days and see what happens then. i have a gyno appt (checkup) in 3 weeks but im not sure if i can wait that long.




I definitely see two lines!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## pjstensgaard

Congrats on all the BFPs!!! So exciting. I feel like I'm on a lucky thread! :)

So..FF said I ovulated on CD 15 which would have been the 23rd. But the day after Christmas I received the ovulation tests that I had ordered off eBay, and since I was still having heavy cm, (Sorry tmi) I tested and it was pretty dark two lines (positive). So I think I'm 8 days dpo at the most. Ff also recently changed my very regular 28 day cycle to a 30 day cycle. Kind of annoying and now I'm all kinds of confused. Took a pregnancy test this morning and of course BFN but I've convinced myself that it was too early to test. I have zero symptoms...not even for AF. So, we shall see. Still hoping to get a BFP on DHs birthday on Thursday (5th). Fxed!!!


----------



## sharnw

READY4OURBABY said:


> seaweed & ttc & sarah & juicy~ Congrats :happydance: Happy & Healthy 9 months!!
> 
> becy~ i kinda see something. i hope this is it!!
> 
> dimity~ they had no idea what to look for. unless its blatant. i do see a little something there. i would wait a few more days and take another frer.
> 
> almost~ stay positive!!
> 
> 
> afm...well ladies im 9dpo and ive been wanting to test and i havent. until today! take a look and tell me what you think. the 1st test is from this morning with fmu the 2nd & 3rd test are from this afternoon after holding it for 4hrs(not fun) im not sure what im seeing or maybe just in denial. the 2nd line on the 3rd test finally came up. i am NOT going to test for at least 2 days and see what happens then. i have a gyno appt (checkup) in 3 weeks but im not sure if i can wait that long.

WOW!! CONGRATS!!!!:bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Im 6dpo and all morning it felt like af was on her way, af unwelcoming heavy gravity feeling in my uterus and thighs...... 

I wanted to get my mind off it, so my 3 cousins and i drove 1hour to the city and we had sushi for lunch,, mmmmm lol, hope sushi is ok with ttc??? i only had 2 raw salmons and 2 prawn suchi......


----------



## Keeda

I hope this thread remains lucky. Congrats to all the ladies who got their BFP's and :hugs: to all the ladies who got the unwanted visit from AF


----------



## Sunnie1984

rachieroo said:


> Does anyone know if this is a bad sign, af is due in 2 days and i have had heartburn and fatigue for about 3 days. Today i have been having really mild dull cramps, and I keep assuming im gonna see af, but it still hasnt arrived. I usually cramp for about an hour before the witch arrives and they are usually much more intense. Iv been cramping for almost 8 hours! Can this be a symptom? xx




READY4OURBABY said:


> seaweed & ttc & sarah & juicy~ Congrats :happydance: Happy & Healthy 9 months!!
> 
> becy~ i kinda see something. i hope this is it!!
> 
> dimity~ they had no idea what to look for. unless its blatant. i do see a little something there. i would wait a few more days and take another frer.
> 
> almost~ stay positive!!
> 
> 
> afm...well ladies im 9dpo and ive been wanting to test and i havent. until today! take a look and tell me what you think. the 1st test is from this morning with fmu the 2nd & 3rd test are from this afternoon after holding it for 4hrs(not fun) im not sure what im seeing or maybe just in denial. the 2nd line on the 3rd test finally came up. i am NOT going to test for at least 2 days and see what happens then. i have a gyno appt (checkup) in 3 weeks but im not sure if i can wait that long.

I can see lines on the first two on my iphone without even trying to enlarge it. Congrats, that's an early BFP, so just wait a few more days and then you should get a nice dark line! 

AFM - Still no AF. So waiting until Friday to test, that way I'm definitely 14DPO regardless of when I ovulated.


----------



## Bella777

Hi there I had a really heavy cold this month on the lead up to bfp and had exactly the same.. Uterus twinges when I sneezed and blew my nose. I've had stuffiness that latest for ages. Hope it's a good sign for you! GL


----------



## Bella777

Bella777 said:


> Hi there I had a really heavy cold this month on the lead up to bfp and had exactly the same.. Uterus twinges when I sneezed and blew my nose. I've had stuffiness that latest for ages. Hope it's a good sign for you! GL

Sorry reply was meant for becyboo but from an earlier post. Looks like things looking promising? Congrats to all new BFP's also


----------



## Becyboo__x

:growlmad:

Im confused .. im waiting for my FRER's to come in the post which will be tomorrow
i assume now.. got my IC's today and because i got a very very faint positive
at 11dpo i thought i would see something but on 3 IC's they all are negative? 

Woke up feeling crap too massive headache and iv now got the flu :cry:
boobs are hurting me that much i can't wear a bra :wacko: and i feel really
badly nausea :shrug: weird :huh:

But no AF or any sign of it coming either


----------



## AdaMarie

Quick update before work. Still no AF this morning but I did get another BFN on an EPT Certainty. I'm thinking now that im 15 DPO it's not my month.


----------



## honeycheeks

I would not be testing on Jan15. Move me down to Jan 26 testers. cd 22 today and did not ovulate yet. Hope to be late than never. 
Fx'd and praying.


----------



## karry1412

Well I'm finally back online after the holidays - I was starting to have withdrawal symptoms! :haha:

I don't know what's going on with me tbh. AF was due on St. Stephens Day but hasn't arrived but I've been spotting almost every day for the past two weeks, just the tiniest amounts of bright red sometimes with a lot of clear CF. I tested last on New Years Day & still negative. I'm going back to the doctors tomorrow. Does anyone have any advice on what this could be/what I should ask the doctor? I'm so worried which I'm sure isn't helping.


----------



## mrgn626

I bought some FRERs this morning on my way home, hoping they are more sensitive than the ICs... I was surprised to read at work last night that a reference text the physicians usè for decision support named FRER as the most sensitive, those texts never name a brand of anything. Definately grasping at straws... waiting for the doc to call and tell me what they think of my progesterone level...


----------



## almosthere

ready4ourbaby said:


> seaweed & ttc & sarah & juicy~ congrats :happydance: Happy & healthy 9 months!!
> 
> Becy~ i kinda see something. I hope this is it!!
> 
> Dimity~ they had no idea what to look for. Unless its blatant. I do see a little something there. I would wait a few more days and take another frer.
> 
> Almost~ stay positive!!
> 
> 
> Afm...well ladies im 9dpo and ive been wanting to test and i havent. Until today! Take a look and tell me what you think. The 1st test is from this morning with fmu the 2nd & 3rd test are from this afternoon after holding it for 4hrs(not fun) im not sure what im seeing or maybe just in denial. The 2nd line on the 3rd test finally came up. I am not going to test for at least 2 days and see what happens then. I have a gyno appt (checkup) in 3 weeks but im not sure if i can wait that long.

eeek! Congrats!!


----------



## moonstar2013

congrats READY4OURBABY!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

ready4ourbaby said:


> seaweed & ttc & sarah & juicy~ congrats :happydance: Happy & healthy 9 months!!
> 
> Becy~ i kinda see something. I hope this is it!!
> 
> Dimity~ they had no idea what to look for. Unless its blatant. I do see a little something there. I would wait a few more days and take another frer.
> 
> Almost~ stay positive!!
> 
> 
> Afm...well ladies im 9dpo and ive been wanting to test and i havent. Until today! Take a look and tell me what you think. The 1st test is from this morning with fmu the 2nd & 3rd test are from this afternoon after holding it for 4hrs(not fun) im not sure what im seeing or maybe just in denial. The 2nd line on the 3rd test finally came up. I am not going to test for at least 2 days and see what happens then. I have a gyno appt (checkup) in 3 weeks but im not sure if i can wait that long.

Those are all beautiful :bfp:'s! Congrats, H&H 9 months x



Becyboo__x said:


> :growlmad:
> 
> Im confused .. im waiting for my FRER's to come in the post which will be tomorrow
> i assume now.. got my IC's today and because i got a very very faint positive
> at 11dpo i thought i would see something but on 3 IC's they all are negative?
> 
> Woke up feeling crap too massive headache and iv now got the flu :cry:
> boobs are hurting me that much i can't wear a bra :wacko: and i feel really
> badly nausea :shrug: weird :huh:
> 
> But no AF or any sign of it coming either

That's so strange :wacko: did you get your faint +ve on a FRER or IC? All your symptoms sound very promising too :wacko: just hope AF stays away for you and you get those 2 fat lines ASAP :hugs: what length is your LP usually?

Also... O/T but I'm from Notts :lol: moved down here to be with OH though :) x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I went to the FS this morning to get my prolactin checked and the results will be in by tomorrow afternoon so the waiting starts! 

I don't think I'm preggo this time ... it's definitely too early to even be thinking about it but I just really don't think I am ... we shall see. 

I'll just be happy this month to see that my prolactin level is normal!


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats on all the new BFP's!!
Hope this thread is lucky xx


----------



## MrsMM24

Ahhhh!!! January is HERE!!!! :wacko::happydance:

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! *​

:cake:Happy Birthday *LALA R* :cake:


I want to send a warm welcome to *GOODVIBES2, MOONSTAR2013, ASHKNOWSBEST, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, READY4OURBABY, COUTURECUTS, AMINAH2011, RAFWIFE, FAITHBABIES, LEINZLOVE, CHARISSE, LATELY, ANNIE77, DEBZIE, LOVE KNP, KMWILLETTS, ELLIS0498, SHARAH_ANNE, GOINGFOR 2ND, REBECCALO, SOPHL, C1403, KCOENNEN, NAADS03, THAYNES, and DAYDREAM*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:

:test::test:SUNDAY *AGEEKSMOM, CLAREBARE85, EQUAL, HAYADDIE, JACOBMATTY, KITTYARA, and LOMELLY*:test:


:test::test:MONDAY *ADAMARIE, ALLY07, CHARISSE28, and TTC_FOR2LONG*:test:


:test::test:TODAY!!! *LALARM MUMMY85, SUNNIE1984, and WM61711*:test:



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *MISSDIMITY, SEAWEED EATER, TTC_LOLLY, SARAH_ANNE, JUICYJEN, KCOENNEN, and READY4OURBABY*:happydance::bfp: 


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGEEKSMOM, CLAREBARE85, EQUAL, HAYADDIE, JACOBMATTY, KITTYARA, LOMELLY, ADAMARIE, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, and TTC_FOR2LONG*:paper::test:


*LILLICHLOE* I LOVE my threads! Thanks:flower: I hope that cold is gone and you are feeling better:dust:

*GOODVIBES2* I hope you see a BFP soon, those cycles are draining:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* so happy that my posts can brings smiles during nervous times. I saw you :sex: schedule, you definitely covered your bases Hun! I can't wait to see a dark BFP!:dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* hope that the relaxation helps you this cycle:dust:


*LALAR* Your chart looks AWESOME!:dust:


*MINNI2906* hoping that AF stays far away and you see a BFP instead. I think that testing on the 6th would be good:dust:


*SHARNW* YAY for CHS!! The dip to coverline can be implantation, take a peel at the chart I posted last wednesday....:dust:


*SUNNIE1984* Good Idea! No temping from this point will totally help with the anxiety of TTC. I know that that has been my plan from last cycle and on, around 6DPO I won't temp. Hoping that your cold is a BFP sign Hun! Thanks for posting those stats, it would totally awesome if everyone could update so that I could continue to spread that PMA! I'm testing with you this month, thanks for that!:dust:


*LOONEYCARTER* those symptoms sounds great Hun, hang in there!:dust:


*RACHIERO* your symptoms are looking great, hope that you see a BFP soon!:dust:


*MRGN626* hope that those dreams are indicating a BFP around the corner:dust:


*ALMOST* Your chart looks amazing, I know you don't see it, but I am a chart fanatic. I'd say hold to test the 9th or 10th but I understand you have a trip... GL FXD!:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* happy to see you in the TWW officially! GL FXD!:dust:


*NT123* Good idea! wait until you are late, I can't stress that enough, due to the anxiety and not to mention the money spent on early testing!:dust:


*RAFWIFE* so glad DH and you were able to spend Christmas. GL :dust:


*PJSTENSGAARD* I'd say I agree with SEAWEED!!That is probably implantation cramping Hun! Hang in there!:dust:


*MRS_DUTCH15* Thank you sooo much again!:flower: Now, you know that is still early for BFN, so no worries. Hoping AF is a now show this week. No:af: = good sign!:dust:


*JANET PLANET* :hugs: just because I see that you need then Hun!:hugs:


*FAITHBABIES* DPO!!! YAY! Sounds like awesome planning to me!:dust:


*ANNIE77* Great BD timing!!


*BECYBOO_x* Hang in there Hun! Those symptoms sounds GREAT!!:dust:


*DEBZIE* Welcome in here. You KNOW you are more than welcome in any thread, no matter the chances. A Slim chance is just as good as ANY!!! Happy to see you here, I hope to join soon! My Christmas was great, made extra special by a few ladies on BnB! New Year's was Good! I had a drink for the 1st time in a looong while, gearing up for no drinking for a long while! This IS going to be MY month! All of us!!!!:dust:


*TTC_LOLLY* that is VERY Positive, CONGRATS!


*MISSDIMITY* that's as positive as any at this time. I say wait for 2-3 days and take a digi to DH, those are not as sensitive, but the words "PREGNANT" won't be mistaken, I think he is in disbelief is all. It happens. CONGRATS!


*SHOLI* I hope AF stays away this week. :dust:


*SDEITRICK1* sounds alot like implatnation bleeding (IB) Hun! Hang in there! 2-3 days after implanting, HSG starts to build and can be detected on an HPT so I say test in about 3 days:dust:


*ADAMARIE* HPTs are known to be giving BFPs as late as 20DPO.... digi's aren't as sensitive:dust:


*C1403* welcome back Hun!GL FXD! :dust:


*MRSKG* :hi: How are you? Thanks for checking in on us over here! How are you feelign these days? I can't wait till your scan!!!


*KARRY1412* welcome back!!! I understand, I have withdrawls from BnB too!:dust:


*READY4OURBABY* AWWWWWW!!! That's a BFP Hun! OMG!! Preggars!!! I love it! CONGRATS Hun!!!


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*CHESKA, LEINZLOVE, and SNOWFLAKES120*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 36* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...




*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Mrskg

Hey MrsMM I doing ok x ms started today :happydance: but so did leg pain :nope: I had this with both my chemicals but also had it November bfn cycle x was referred for MRI but had to cancel for obvious reasons x so right now just praying all is ok and counting down days till 20th for scan hoping it brings me reassurance and not heartache x the medium I see regularly has told me all will be ok so trusting in the spirit world to look after my beany xxx

Can't wait to follow your eggy chase this month xxx


----------



## taurusmom05

Thanks MrsMM!! Can't wait to follow you in TTC again! How exciting!!! Can't wait to be bump buddies!!!!!


----------



## butterworth

congrats to all the bfp's 

afm: well not much going on ov was during the holiday week so not much bd'ing happened so I'm not counting on seeing a bfp this cycle but I will still keep my fx just incase. I'm not out till af shows her ugly face which would be jan 13. fx for all the ladies waiting to test


----------



## almosthere

Great news that you are close to trying again MRSMM!! Also, anyone can answer-mrsmm says my chart looks great this month, but i was told before that my previous cycle chart looked good too by lots of ladies! can you ladies view all ff charts and if so does this cycle look more promising? thanks!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks Mrsmm can't wait for you to be in the chase again. How was your soy cycle? Thinking of giving it a go again if there is a next cycle. Glad you had a good christmas and new year.

I am having a cycle off from temping and still debating if i will use opks I'm still checking cervical position and mucus.


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

MrsMM - please add me for January 31st!


----------



## AC1987

Wow! lotsa bfps already! congrats!! :)


----------



## 28329

15/16 dpo today. Witch due in next couple days. I'm pretty sure she'll turn up.


----------



## c1403

I think i just got another BFP (cycle after chemical)

Ive posted a pic in the pregnancy test gallery....let me know what you think.

Will test tomorrow using a frer 

Fingers Crossed xxxxx


----------



## minni2906

Thanks, MrsMM! I think I will do just that then. :) Put me down for the 6th.

So I'm feeling nauseous today. And I don't have a headache, which my neurologist said might happen if I got pregnant. Haha. It could just be a fluke though. I'm really trying not to get my hopes up. My bbs look kinda large though.. They're huge anyway, but they kinda look even bigger. Bbs were sore over the weekend though. Guess I'll see on the 6th... :coffee:


----------



## SJDsMommy

1 week till testing. I'm hopeful and all but I'm just not feeling it this month, I just don't think its the month for me =( It took 5 months to get my son and this is cycle 5 this time..3rd of actually trying (first 2 were ntnp) Idk..just have to wait and see here.

Keeping my fingers crossed though! :pink:


----------



## skeet9924

Wow congrats to all the :bfp: !!! So many do early!!!!


----------



## sdeitrick1

Does anyone know if evaporation lines show in a inverted pic?


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations guys!!! That's so exciting that there's so many BFPs!


----------



## READY4OURBABY

sharn~ try to stay as relaxed as possible. you're not out yet.

sunnie~ im going to try and wait and hold off until monday when af is due. but my dr told me to come in so they can do a urine test. 

almost~ im hoping you're next!!!

c1403~ FX & GL!!!

afm..still in shock not totally believing it. but im going to wait a few more days and test again. just to make sure:haha:


----------



## moonstar2013

6dpo or 9dpo, whatdaya think????


----------



## seaweed eater

Moonstar, I think FF is right and you're 9 DPO, but I can see why you would ask!


----------



## Becyboo__x

sdeitrick1 said:


> Does anyone know if evaporation lines show in a inverted pic?

I think when inverted if its an evap line it shouldn't show if its a line
then it will show (not 100% sure)


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry I haven't been updating symptoms lately. I am 7-8dpo today. Not much on symptoms except for sore boobs, but I always get that in the TWW. 

GL everybody!


----------



## mrgn626

Temp dropped almost a full degree today after being up for 3 days in a row... I think I'm out, the witch will get me in the next day or so... Wah. The light at the end of the tunnel is that DH and i are going on vacation on the 13th, so ill be able to drink. Not much of a consolation prize, but ill take it.


----------



## moonstar2013

congrats on your :bfp: seaweed!


----------



## jem_5500

Hi all,

So I feel sick, dont wanna drink tea makes me gag and I have head ache... conincidence or possible? I reckon its all in the mind! Maybe its a reaction to going back to work.

Fantastic about all the :bfp: so far! Seems a promising month

xxx


----------



## rachieroo

I think I may be out, did a test this afternoon and bfn not even a faint line! Af not due till tomorrow and it wasnt fmu but I can't help but feel less than optimistic, i knew I shouldn't have tested, OH told me to wait til af was late urgh! im still having mild cramps its been going on almost 2 days now and its so unusual for me! Xx


----------



## lillichloe

excuse me this little rant........... my bff who had a mc 7 wks ago just found out she is pregnant again. Super happy that happened for her but I am battling a huge amount of jealousy. What is wrong with me? Am I that evil, guess so.


----------



## ashknowsbest

lllichloe - you've been trying for 3 months only, keep your head up! And it's okay to be jealous ... everyone who is TTC and someone else gets pregnant has that feeling i'm sure. Your time will come!


----------



## Cheska

Lillichloe your not evil it's natural. Our turns will come x


----------



## Sholi

lillichloe said:


> excuse me this little rant........... my bff who had a mc 7 wks ago just found out she is pregnant again. Super happy that happened for her but I am battling a huge amount of jealousy. What is wrong with me? Am I that evil, guess so.

As long as it passes quickly, it's fine. My friend who started ttc at the same time, told me she was pregnant on boxing day and I couldn't help but feel a little twinge in my heart but then it passed. It sucks but it's just not our time, it will be all that sweeter when it does happen.

Amf....MrsMM the :witch: got me today, a day early.:cry: Please put me down again for the 30th. Twice in a month, maybe second time lucky? Fingers crossed.


----------



## lillichloe

Thanks ladies. It really feels better to have "said" those words and gotten it off my heart. there is no other place I could


----------



## RomaTomato

I plan to test January 10!


----------



## lillichloe

Sholi- at least you are still in the running for January. :dust: GL


----------



## sharnw

AHhhhhhh stupid vivid dream late last night/very early morning :(


----------



## pinktree

my af is due on sat 7th, did a test today but it was negative, i used early response and it claims to detect pregnancy up to 6 days before af, i'm now 4 days away from af so i've a feeling that's me out this month again :nope:


----------



## Sholi

pinktree said:


> my af is due on sat 7th, did a test today but it was negative, i used early response and it claims to detect pregnancy up to 6 days before af, i'm now 4 days away from af so i've a feeling that's me out this month again :nope:

Wait till af is due, you never know :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

Hi everyone, I'm hoping to test by the 27th! FX'd for everyone!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Hey everyone well done to those with BFP's. I o one day early so now testing is def right for the 20th. 16 day wait for me, good luck to everyone else still waiting. :)


----------



## skeet9924

lillichloe said:


> excuse me this little rant........... my bff who had a mc 7 wks ago just found out she is pregnant again. Super happy that happened for her but I am battling a huge amount of jealousy. What is wrong with me? Am I that evil, guess so.

I totally understand how you feel.. I've had several close friends and co wOrkers find out they are preg.. I'm always a little jealous but happy for them at the same time.. My bf had her baby just before Xmas and I went to see her in the hospital.. Have had a hard time working up the urge to see the baby since.. Since I've had 3 losses in the past year I have a hard time being around babies and pregnant people.. I always do better once I'm there but it's the thought that Is hard.. As much as I'm jealous in also still always very happy for them


----------



## LalaR

Thanks MrsMM. My birthday has been good - spoilt by DH and my parents. I am happy you think that my chart is looking good this month. I plan to test on the 10th if AF has not reared her head by then. Please could you add my test date to the front page.
I'm glad you are in the chase this month. Fingers crossed we could be bump buddies with our January BFPs!!


----------



## lillichloe

skeet9924 said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> excuse me this little rant........... my bff who had a mc 7 wks ago just found out she is pregnant again. Super happy that happened for her but I am battling a huge amount of jealousy. What is wrong with me? Am I that evil, guess so.
> 
> I totally understand how you feel.. I've had several close friends and co wOrkers find out they are preg.. I'm always a little jealous but happy for them at the same time.. My bf had her baby just before Xmas and I went to see her in the hospital.. Have had a hard time working up the urge to see the baby since.. Since I've had 3 losses in the past year I have a hard time being around babies and pregnant people.. I always do better once I'm there but it's the thought that Is hard.. As much as I'm jealous in also still always very happy for themClick to expand...

I am happy, truly happy for her but the side order of jealousy was surprising I wasn't jealous 7wks ago when she got her first bfp IDk why I am now.If I am really honest I guess I thought I'd get mine first (how selfish). The Jealousy is subsiding with just being able to express it on here. I love you ladies!!


----------



## couturecuts

lillichloe said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> excuse me this little rant........... my bff who had a mc 7 wks ago just found out she is pregnant again. Super happy that happened for her but I am battling a huge amount of jealousy. What is wrong with me? Am I that evil, guess so.
> 
> I totally understand how you feel.. I've had several close friends and co wOrkers find out they are preg.. I'm always a little jealous but happy for them at the same time.. My bf had her baby just before Xmas and I went to see her in the hospital.. Have had a hard time working up the urge to see the baby since.. Since I've had 3 losses in the past year I have a hard time being around babies and pregnant people.. I always do better once I'm there but it's the thought that Is hard.. As much as I'm jealous in also still always very happy for themClick to expand...
> 
> I am happy, truly happy for her but the side order of jealousy was surprising I wasn't jealous 7wks ago when she got her first bfp IDk why I am now.If I am really honest I guess I thought I'd get mine first (how selfish). The Jealousy is subsiding with just being able to express it on here. I love you ladies!!Click to expand...

Turn that frown upside down! I think you have a right to be jealous. Its not like you hate her, your just jealous she has gotten something you want so bad, and deserve! Your time will come, when are you testing?


----------



## lillichloe

I am not sure!!! I want to hold out for af to be late. I seriously doubt my will power. I just love to poas:haha:


----------



## couturecuts

lillichloe said:


> I am not sure!!! I want to hold out for af to be late. I seriously doubt my will power. I just love to poas:haha:

i just poas a little bit ago haha. gotta get practice in right? im gonna wait till 10th now UNLESS i have some implant spotting at which point ill test everyday damn day till i get a + lmao


----------



## AdaMarie

I poas twice today, lol. I am still waiting for the wicked witch... still no sign of her... Is it silly to get my hopes up yet? 
Symptoms now are bloating, like crazy, constipation (which since I had my gallbladder removed is rare) (oh, and after mexican twice this week :huh:) and gas.


----------



## goodvibes2

i am going to change my date from jan.6th - tbd. my temp dropped and i started spotting. might be witch here reall soon!. :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies how is everyone doing tonight?? 

I'm so ready for time to pass... Every time I symptom spot I never really get any real symptoms... But on and off all day I get really sensitive nipples... Like, burning/tingly...and I neverrrrr get that. last time I had it, I was preggo with DS. Hope its a good sign. It comes in waves, lasts a few seconds then leaves..on and off all day long. Trying not to read into everything so much. I think it gets worse the longer i ttc. lol other than that... A little dull cramping here and there. It's too early for anything to really be going on unless I O'd early, which I seriously doubt.

Can this tww pls hurry up? Geeeeezzzzzz. Lol I wanna join all the BFPs!! Talk about a ton of bump buddies!!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey lillichloe! Why does it feel like we haven't talked in a while? Lol how are you??


----------



## PrincessTaz

Tell me about it, each day feels like a million years! lol

I haven't been having any symptoms at all but tonight I've got this weird kind of burning pain sensation on my right hand side. It's weird, it feels a little bit similar to just before O pains but not exactly the same. I kill to have sore boobs or heartburn. The only thing giving me even a bit of hope this cycle is my chart but knowing my luck I'll wake up tomorrow with a huge temp drop!


----------



## Looneycarter

Hey ladies I'm 10dpo and my boobs are extremely sore underneath and on the sides and my left nipple is very itchy :(...every month I think I'm pregnant and want to poas but not this month! Ugh ! Did I mention I'm super tired today I slept to 5 and been taking 15 min naps!!! Just waiting for sat for af to arrive


----------



## WM61711

Sigh the witch strikes again:growlmad:. On to cycle 5, will most likely be testing sometime in February unless I O early, but Im thinking about just taking it easy this cycle, no opks or stressing about catching the egg, jus BD whenever we want..

Congrats to all the Bfps and gl to those still waiting to test!


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Af is due tomorrow. Cramping a little and feel real bloated. I dont feel at all how I felt with the last pregnancy. Just sort of waiting to see what happens. I can't believe i have held out this long to poas I guess its a good thing to have dh hide them. Hoping month 3 is going to be our month. :dust:


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

The witch got me tonight :( I really had different pms symptoms this month and I was almost convinced. Oh well! I'm not totally crushed because now its on to get my saline-sono to check my uterus and tubes next week and then on to IUI. Depending on when I O I may get to test again in January :)

MrsM - you are so welcome. You really are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## taurusmom05

Dutch... Sorry af got you, but glad you may be able to still be in for january!! :) you will have to keep us posted!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

lillichloe said:


> I am not sure!!! I want to hold out for af to be late. I seriously doubt my will power. I just love to poas:haha:

Oh yea girl, me too. I poas like someone pays me for it. Lol!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm on CD 21 and still waiting to ov just now. I'm past the FF predicted fertile time but I'm not temping this cycle just using my CBFM. I really hope this isn't an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## fingersxxd

Mind if I jump in? Super lucky thread! Congrats to all BFPs! And fingers crossed to all that have been waiting :) 

We're (ntnp) our second. I'm 2 days late but I can't bring myself to test!! My DD is only 5 months, whoops!! I'm holding out 'til Friday for no particular reason. I've had nausea from 2 dpo and cramping all week. A nasty headache today, unusual for me and I nap with my LO because I can't keep my eyes open. And some things taste different. Coffee tasted like tea! 

Even though I'm a chicken about POAS I appreciate the positive community in this thread and would love to follow you all along on your journey.


----------



## Sunnie1984

Ummmm. I think Christmas was especially successful this year....

Because I just got my :bfp:

Wow, I am actually shaking! 

Take a look:

It looks much darker in person, I take crappy photos!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3028.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## c1403

Sunnie1984 said:


> Ummmm. I think Christmas was especially successful this year....
> 
> Because I just got my :bfp:
> 
> Wow, I am actually shaking!
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> It looks much darker in person, I take crappy photos!

Congrats xx


----------



## 28329

Huge congrats. That's fantastic!!


----------



## TLC

Am I too late to be added as testing on January 12th please :thumbup:


----------



## SophL

CONGRATULATIONS Sunnie!

I have POAS three times today despite being only 9DPO(ish)... whoops! I'm going to try to hold off for a few days now. 

I've had painful boobs/ itchy nipples over the last couple of days which isn't too exciting because it can be premenstrual symptom for me and have been really tired. Trying not to get my hopes up, I'm only in my first cycle so I'm still naively optimistic.


----------



## TLC

YAY congratulations Sunny on your BFP, now go sit down hon and wait for the shaking to stop x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think im out... 
well im going to say i am.. i always use a tampax the night before im due on
because i usually come on heavy the first day and it comes over night.. but i
went to the loo and all that was there was tiny pink streaked cm on the tip nothing
major but i thought that was the start of AF.. so went sleep woke up morning did my 
IC's and CBD.. both negative (im sure a CBD would show by now) .. and iv had no blood

But just think from the little pink streaked bit its coming just tricking me.. 

GL everyone


----------



## almosthere

yay sunny congrats! AFM temp rose but is it accurate? i ask because i go to grab the bbt and it flingso uto f my hand i get up take a minute to find it then let my body rest for about 30 mins and take it. what do you all think?


----------



## Annie77

Well I was feeling optimistic without any symptoms and actually feel a bit down as I can feel dull cramps. I really don't want to ss and get hopes up. Would rather have no symptoms and a BFP than lots of symptoms and get AF! Does this sound mad?


----------



## DaisyQ

Not mad at all, Annie! I agree completely! You'd rather not get your hopes up and get the result you want then be feeling super optimistic, only to get a BFN. When is AF due?


----------



## Hayaddie

Well... AF got me :( Congrats to all you expecting momma's!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats sunny! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos! :)


Annie- no that sounds totally normal!! I completely understand that. I think im pregnant every month and I'm always let down! I wish I could shut my brain off from ss... But our time is soon! :)


----------



## karry1412

Mrskg - Sorry to hear about your chemical. I really hope the medium is right :hugs:

c1403 & Sunnie1984 - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby: :baby:

lillichloe - You're not evil at all! I think it happens to us all at some stage & this site is great to vent on - there's always someone to listen :hugs:

sharnw - I feel your pain! I can't get to sleep lately & when I do I have really weird dreams... Unfortunately it's not a symptom for me - I get them every cycle :coffee:

Mrs_Dutch15 - Sorry to hear AF got you! Hopefully you'll still get your BFP before the end of the month :dust:

Becyboo - Seeing as you're expecting AF I'd imagine you're fairly far on in your cycle but do you know what cd you are? Could it be IB instead? Fingers crossed!

Annie77 - I completely agree!! The symptoms build your hopes up so much & it crushes you to see the BFN. At least without symptoms you're kind of prepared to see the BFN already.

*AFM:* I'm just on the way to the doctors & I'm terrified! I hate going! But I'm on cd 42 now & I've spotted for 18 days of this cycle. That can't be right surely? Just hope the doctor takes me seriously this time... Also hopes that nothing is wrong & if there is, that we can get it fixed easily. Fingers crossed!


----------



## taurusmom05

Good luck, karry!! You will have to let us know how the doc appt. goes! I hope you get some answers.... 18 days is such a long time to be spotting... Surely they can do something to take care of it quick. FX for you! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

karry1412 said:


> Becyboo - Seeing as you're expecting AF I'd imagine you're fairly far on in your cycle but do you know what cd you are? Could it be IB instead? Fingers crossed!

I don't know what it is right now there was a tiny bit of pink streaked
cm but nothing like a flow iykwim .. then nothing mid morning.. then this
afternoon its brown but not a flow :shrug: .. All i can think of is i ovulated
2 days later then i thought so i would be 13dpo not 15dpo .. but i still think thats
late for IB? .. Im CD 25 today


----------



## NT123

I'm feeling a bit depressed because I feel nothing. We did everything right this month, bd'd regularly, tried to relax about it etc and as much as I'm trying not to symptom spot as ive been very wrong in past months, I feel no different. Probably in for another BFN at this rate after one friend had her dd and another announced pg 3 months after getting married. Can't help but feel there must be something wrong or it would have happened :-(


----------



## almosthere

NT123 said:


> I'm feeling a bit depressed because I feel nothing. We did everything right this month, bd'd regularly, tried to relax about it etc and as much as I'm trying not to symptom spot as ive been very wrong in past months, I feel no different. Probably in for another BFN at this rate after one friend had her dd and another announced pg 3 months after getting married. Can't help but feel there must be something wrong or it would have happened :-(

i feel very similar to you and the fact that i have no symptoms really seems convincing that i will be up for another bfn too :cry: but there are many ladies who are pregnant and just get lucky by having no symptoms, lets try to stay positive and hopeful!!


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## mrgn626

Well its safe to say I'm out. The witch hasn't gotten me yet, but my temp went from 98.2 to 97.3 to 96.5 today at 12dpo. Now I'm hoping AF hurries up, I have a weekend trip planned over the end of the month without DH, I'd hate for that to be when I O! If that looks like its going to be the case, I may have to skip the clomid this round, which means I won't O, won't get a period, will have to wait out the 6 wks beforetaking progesterone to induce Af... by then we're talking two months before we're back at it. And then im on vaca for two weeks without dh again... ahhhh


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake:Happy Birthday *CJHANSON* :cake:


I want to send a warm welcome to *SUPERWOMANTTC, MINNI2906, ROMA TOMATO, PINK TREE, BABYFEVA, LALAR, FINGERXXD, and TLC*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


:test::test:TODAY!!! *ANGEL BABY, BECYBOO_x, CJHANSON, MRGN626, RACHIEROO, and SHOLI*:test:



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *C1403 and SUNNIE1984*:happydance::bfp: 


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGEEKSMOM, CLAREBARE85, EQUAL, HAYADDIE, JACOBMATTY, KITTYARA, LOMELLY, ADAMARIE, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, and MUMMY85*:paper::test:


*TAURUSMOM05* we WILL definitely be Bump Buddies as soon as we get these BFPs!:dust:


*BUTTERWORTH* Have faith Hun, it is going to happen, you are not out!:dust:


*28329* I am optimistic.... your chart doesn't look any different than others, I have seen BFPs on the strangest charts when there seemed to be no chance, hang in there!:dust:


*MOONSTAR2013* eventhough it could be 6DPO, I am going to say 9DPO (well, 10today) as all the other indicators show for that day. You have time:dust:


*LALAR* so glad you were spoiled up on your b-day, just as it should be! Your date is added.:dust:


*RACHIEROO* no worries, no :af: = good sign, you are still very much in this chase!:dust:


*SHOLI* so glad you will have another chance in Jan, sorry the witch came in and moved you back a couple of weeks:dust:


*SUNNIE1984* AHHHH!!!:happydance: I am soooo happy for you Hun! OMG! Remember when I started this journey with you on BnB! You are there, Christmas was soooo very good to you! I know that you will have such an awesome pregnancy.... I teared up at your post. Just hinking of all the chats we had and you checking on me and vice versa! I can't wait to follow the rest of your journey.dust:


*PINK TREE* those words are exactly what to read into, "claim" it is different for everyone, each person has different HSG which is what they are detecting. I say wait another 2-3 days and test again, maybe the 7th?:dust:


*REBECCALO* YAY for that early OV! sounds like you have a great chance to catch that eggy:dust:


*GOODVIBES2* this really sounds like it could be implantation, I hope it is, I will switch your dates:dust:


*ALMOST* you can use that temp, it would have been better to use the temp right after you looked for the BBT. You can dissgard in 2-3 days however, but let it sit until then.:dust:


*WM61711* a relaxed cycle might just be what gets you that BFP faster Hun! GL, I still want updates!:hugs::dust:


*NT123* :hugs: :hugs: because I can see that you need them. This TTC stuff isn't easy or easy to understand and get through. Hang in there Hun!:dust:


*HOPING4AMUNCHE* yes, it is a good idea for DH to hide them. You will looove seeing dark pink BFP lines instead...:dust:


*ICKLE PAND* I hope that you OV this month! FXD! I didn't OV last month I think, because I didn't feel a thing, CM didn't change, etc. I hope that it was last month since I was sitting it out and not this month..:dust:


*FINGERSXXD* such awesome symptoms, GL FXD!:dust:


*BECYBOO_x* Hun, hang in there, you are CD25 which isn't long, in order to implant the fertilized egg needs an LP of 10 days at least. I think you may have OV later, so give it a couple more days. That doesn't sound like AF at all, hope she stays away:dust:

*ANNIE77* not crazy at all, I totally agree, that's the way I would prefer to have it:dust:


*KARRY1412* I hope the doc listens to you and can do a bit of researxch so you can be comfy and TTC successfully. GL :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*SHOLI, WM61711, MRS_DUTCH15, and HAYADDIE*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 81* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Nothing much happening, just monitoring everything and lining up my donation times! I got my OPKs and HPTs from eBay last night. I am ready to start the new year off with the best foot forward in TTC this Jan 2012.:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## almosthere

sorry to hear the news mrgn but i would not officialize it yet! have you tested or just waiting for af?


----------



## almosthere

and thanks for the info mrsmm i was not sure which would be better taking it right away or waiting a bit, but it was much higher than yesterdays temp so i would assume it would have been a little higher this am anyway!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I hate my chart.


----------



## Sunnie1984

ashknowsbest said:


> I hate my chart.

Why? Your chart looks fine to me. It is usual to have a dip after ov, so don't worry, you are not out yet. 

MrsMM! Thank you so much. It hasn't sunk in yet. I'm going to wait a few more days and do another test, to make sure i don't have a chemical. i know this month is your month, and so I'm sticking around to see. Will you be my bump buddy once you get those beautiful two lines? 

I'm only tentatively popping into first tri, so i'm going to stay here for now and see who will be joining me, I know there will be loads of you again this month, so lets keep the PMA going. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

ashknowsbest said:


> I hate my chart.

why? it looks great so far! my post ov temps are also lower this cycle compared to my last, but they are still higher, if you look at mine i also have a temp drop on 4 dpo and it stays the same the next at 5dpo then shoots back up! dont get down it is too soon to tell! :hugs:


----------



## SophL

Sorry ladies, but I'm new to all this. How can you tell an evap line from an early positive line? Is it just lack of colour? I have a really awful quality picture of the test I took this morning (top) and this afternoon (below) I believe that the test from this morning may have an evap line as it is not particularly pink, but it did come up before the 10 mins. The test this afternoon is a clear BFN. It is still very early days for me, but reading these forums makes me desperate to test!
https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/sophl1/Day9DPOAMPM.jpg

No worries... I waited for the second one to dry and it now has exactly the same evap line as the test from this morning. I think I understand what they look like now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girl!! It just gets me down because if you look at my first chart my temp stayed up the whole time. I guess only time will tell!! :) I get my bloodwork results back sometime this afternoon so I'm looking forward to that!!


----------



## ickle pand

ashknowsbest - its completely normal to get a dip at 4 or 5 DPO, it's caused by a surge of oestrogen and will most likely rise back up to where it was again yesterday. Definitely no need to worry at 4DPO.

Is your bloodwork a CD21 progesterone test? If it is, just to warn you that it might not show ovulation because it needs to be done at 7DPO because that's when your progesterone level reaches it's peak after ovulations, which is only CD21 if you have a "perfect" cycle but so many doctors don't seem to know this (including my GP). If this does happen, then fight for them to redo the test at the end of the week. 

Of course it could be a completely different test, in which case ignore my ramblings :)


----------



## taurusmom05

soph- I can see something on the top test... But I'm not sure bc I'm looking at it on my phone!!! I think an evap usually happens when its dried, u read it after the time limit... Or it has no color. I think I can see some pink, but again, not too sure! Good luck!!


----------



## almosthere

SophL said:


> Sorry ladies, but I'm new to all this. How can you tell an evap line from an early positive line? Is it just lack of colour? I have a really awful quality picture of the test I took this morning (top) and this afternoon (below) I believe that the test from this morning may have an evap line as it is not particularly pink, but it did come up before the 10 mins. The test this afternoon is a clear BFN. It is still very early days for me, but reading these forums makes me desperate to test!
> https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n510/sophl1/Day9DPOAMPM.jpg
> 
> No worries... I waited for the second one to dry and it now has exactly the same evap line as the test from this morning. I think I understand what they look like now.

it does not let me enlarge so cant help as i am too blind to see on the tiny photo hehe gl though!! i would wait a couple more days and then tst again w fmu


----------



## moonstar2013

CONGRATS to KCOENNEN, SARAH_ANNE, JUICYJEN, MISS DIMITY, on getting your :bfp:s and all who I forgot to mention :hugs: H&H 9 months!!

afm: I got a temp dip and that means that AF is about to show any day now :cry:


----------



## karry1412

Becyboo - I think it could still be IB, particularly if there's a chance you ov late. I really hope so!! :hugs:

NT123 - I could have written that post myself! We timed everything perfectly this time, relaxed as much as we could over the holidays, no symptom spotting etc. On St. Stephens Day I found out family friends are two months pregnant after getting married in June! :hugs: Delighted for them but I was SO hoping to be able to tell our families on Christmas Day. Ah well.

*AFM:* Just back from the doctors. She definitely took me seriously this time which was great. Unfortunately I've to back in the morning for blood tests (I was supposed to go on cd 3 of my next cycle but seeing as I'm cd 44 at the moment, cd 3 doesn't look to be in the near future!), I've also to go for an ultrasound & I'm being referred to hospital. I really hope it's polyps which can be removed & not pcos. I'm so scared. I'm devastated that I've to go do all these things but delighted that we're moving in the right direction at the same time. I just can't wait to get some answers. The two week wait for the test results is going to be my worst TWW so far!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ickle pand - it's actually a blood test to test my prolactin since I was diagnosed with a prolactinoma ... hopefully it's good! =D I have my FX'd! 

I know about the 21 day progesterone ... i had to tell my FS to have me come in later for the test last cycle because he always wanted to do it on day 21 of my cycle and i don't ovulate until the 17th or 18th so I told him and now i've been going in for progesterone checks around the right time! Thanks for the info though!


----------



## ickle pand

Fingers crossed for good news for you then :)


----------



## SophL

Thank you taurusmom and almostthere for having a look, but I'm pretty sure it's an evap line so I've put it in the bin not to be obsessed over! I can feel my AF coming on so I think I'm out for this month.

Good luck to the ladies getting bloods and ultrasounds done. I hope that the tests give some answers and are nice and easy to treat.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks :)


----------



## almosthere

caved, bfn at 7 dpo-12:00 test so not w fmu....at least i cant get too down as it is still early...


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> Hey lillichloe! Why does it feel like we haven't talked in a while? Lol how are you??

Good. going crazy symptom spotting! There isn't really much except my boobs are HUGE and sometimes achy.I gained 3 lbs last month too many treats....I wonder if it all went to my boobs.lol. some mild cramps off and on down there but it seems like that is a normal thing for me. I am contemplating testing on the 8th with some of the ladies on here.....I think it is probably too early, but I love to poas:haha:Want to test on the 8th with us just for the fun of poas?? I still havent fully decided. I HATE seeing that lonely line.


----------



## lillichloe

NT123 said:


> I'm feeling a bit depressed because I feel nothing. We did everything right this month, bd'd regularly, tried to relax about it etc and as much as I'm trying not to symptom spot as ive been very wrong in past months, I feel no different. Probably in for another BFN at this rate after one friend had her dd and another announced pg 3 months after getting married. Can't help but feel there must be something wrong or it would have happened :-(

I feel the same way. Dh and I's timing has been good every month. I am terrified that now that we are ready we wont be able to have another. chin up (easier said than done) keep trying at least :sex: is fun:blush:


----------



## taurusmom05

Lilliechloe- You sound like me. I've been trying so hard to keep myself busy and my mind from wandering onto ttc things! It's so hard!! I've had some dull cramps and a little tenderness in my boobs... Nothing out of the ordinary for af tho. Yesterday I had tingly/burning sensation in my nips which i only had when preggo, but it went away today. Idk! I'm trying to stay hopeful.

I'll only be 9dpo on the 8th but i suppose i can test for the fun of it. who knows? Maybe i o'd a couple days earlier than i thought??


----------



## lillichloe

almosthere said:


> caved, bfn at 7 dpo-12:00 test so not w fmu....at least i cant get too down as it is still early...

way early !!!! hahaha I am glad I don't have any tests in the house or I'd probably be peeing on them.


----------



## almosthere

yes i am def a poas addict and now my breasts began feeling heavier and almost numb like....very odd!


----------



## lillichloe

almosthere-oooooo I am hoping thats a good sign because my only symptom is my boobs are huge and off and on achy GL :dust:


----------



## almosthere

thanks hope are boobs are pointing us in the right direction! lol


----------



## Annie77

DaisyQ said:


> Not mad at all, Annie! I agree completely! You'd rather not get your hopes up and get the result you want then be feeling super optimistic, only to get a BFN. When is AF due?

14th I think. Cycles have been a couple of days off since ectopic but luteal is consistently 14 days.


----------



## Try Rocking

I made the mistake of buying some pregnancy tests and now they're staring at me everytime I go into the bathroom. DH said he would hide them but he hasn't. Jerk. lol 

I've been tired the last few days, I've been needing to take a nap in the middle of the day and I'm finding it hard to get out of bed in the morning. My boobs are on and off sore and today seem to be more sensitive than the last few days. 
I've also had cramping.. I don't even know when it started but it's been a while now. 
Also for the last few days I've been having to run to the toilet for #2. 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, I swore I was pregnant last year but AF eventually showed up. I try not to think too much about symptoms but I can't help but hope!


----------



## mrgn626

almosthere said:


> sorry to hear the news mrgn but i would not officialize it yet! have you tested or just waiting for af?

I tested this morning, BFN, and the witch got me shortly after. I'm actually feeling better that it happened, I don't have to agonize, on to the next round. Looks like DH and I will be trying on our cruise through the Eastern Carribean


----------



## faithbabies

hey ladies...so i'm needing some hugs or advice lol I am 5dpo and tmi but after my third bm (loose) today i had a tiny bit of pale pink on the tp and it was from my vagina...this isnt anything new as i usually have this the week before AF is due but not always...and i've been googling it all morning and some pregnant women had this in their 2ww...so i'm trying to stay positive but i'm nervous now that i'm out :( and advice, thoughts ? thx :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well you're only 3 DPO so I'd say that you're still in until she shows and it's proper! 

AFM - I still haven't heard about my results and I'm getting really annoyed. They better call me soon!


----------



## Sholi

NT123 said:


> I'm feeling a bit depressed because I feel nothing. We did everything right this month, bd'd regularly, tried to relax about it etc and as much as I'm trying not to symptom spot as ive been very wrong in past months, I feel no different. Probably in for another BFN at this rate after one friend had her dd and another announced pg 3 months after getting married. Can't help but feel there must be something wrong or it would have happened :-(

We all think that there's something wrong at some point. Don't be discouraged and keep positive. My friend is three months pregnant and she started trying at the same time as me. I am prone to depression, so I cannot afford to get down and I am trying my hardest to keep my spirits up, SOOO you have to do the same. Think happy thoughts, think happy thoughts!!!!! Xxx:hugs:


----------



## rachieroo

Well even though bfn yesterday, af still hasnt showed and am noticing things like tender noonday and nipples, peeing a lot backache and still really dull cramps! I'm going to wait til fri to test again! GL everyone Xxx

Edit- noonday was meant to be boobs damn autocorrect lol!


----------



## Sandy1222

hey ladies!! not sure if i had made it over to the january thread or not, but i guess i didnt. 

well i am supposed to be getting af this weekend, and was going to test on monday if she didnt show up...but no. gave in and tested today and damn near fell off my toilet when i saw 2 lines!! i might be 9-11 dpo, not sure as i dont use OPKs. 

As far as symptoms this month, i was caught me off guard with very few symptoms. The only complaint i have is a bachache, some cramping, and being tired. no sore boobs or nothing!

Good luck and :dust: to those waiting for their BFP's!!! H&H 9 months tho those with their BFPs!!! and :hugs: to those the witch has flown in on!!


----------



## AdaMarie

Well it looks like I am out for January... The :witch: got me once I got to work. Pretty bummed. I even cried a few times... DH picked me up a BBT thermometer, so we will start tracking that tomorrow. Probably order IC OPT and HPT's. I am also sending that man to the doc to check his testosterone levels.
Good luck to everyone still in the running for January!!


----------



## almosthere

congrats sandy!!!


----------



## Annie77

Well I am feeling a bit crampy tonight but more like I am going to get a bug. Hubby is now c/o feeling flu-ish. On top of that though I was watching a cookery programme and really craved a big rare steak! Not like me but then I don't normally watch cookery shows.
I reckon I am just coming down with a bug and should stop watching food shows.
Anyone else 4dpo and having any symptoms?


----------



## AdaMarie

Congrats Sandy! You have been trying for as long as we have, so I am going to hold your :bfp: close to me this week while I deal with the :witch:!


----------



## taurusmom05

Congratulations, Sandy! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos! :)

Baby dust to everyone else and ((((hugs)))) to everyone the witch got!

I'm feeling like this tww is taking forever!!!!! Geeeeezzzzz can't wait to see 2 lines! Oh pls pls pls pls pls X million!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi! Hi Mrs MM, thought I might sneak in over here. I'm testing Monday if I can hold out that long. Ok, so I MIGHT have just done a sneaky little ic this afternoon to feed my addiction but that's it till Monday..maybe....


----------



## READY4OURBABY

sunnie~ omg congrats!!!:happydance: check out this thread. one of the girls from another thread im in made it for newbies. we're all due around the same time. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html

karry~ GL i hope they figure out whats going on and it fixable.

sandy~ congrats:happydance: im in the same boat as you. its super early and ive never know anyones else to get a positive this early. even my dr said it doesnt sound correct! but 4 test cant be wrong


----------



## Angel baby

Mine was BFN! See you in Feb thread! My 9th cycle will be my last cycle because I'm determined to get BFP! Lol! Even though I've been determined all other cycles and failed!


----------



## lillichloe

taurusmom05 said:


> Congratulations, Sandy! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos! :)
> 
> Baby dust to everyone else and ((((hugs)))) to everyone the witch got!
> 
> I'm feeling like this tww is taking forever!!!!! Geeeeezzzzz can't wait to see 2 lines! Oh pls pls pls pls pls X million!!

Ditto


----------



## sharnw

How my chart ladies??


----------



## almosthere

looks great sharn!


----------



## sharnw

almosthere said:


> looks great sharn!

Thank you, and yours is looking great!! :D


----------



## sharnw

I almost fainted :( drinking plenty of water now, it is so hot today in Australia


----------



## AdaMarie

sharnw said:


> I almost fainted :( drinking plenty of water now, it is so hot today in Australia

I'd give anything to be hot today! It's 27 degrees here!!


----------



## sharnw

Wholey :) 27 is like winter here :)


----------



## taurusmom05

Ditto its super cold here!! Yowza!! Lol

How is everyone this evening? (Well, its evening here in Indiana. Lol)


----------



## sharnw

Its 2 in the afternoon here :) 
Lol stupid me,,,
I poas and its was an OPK :dohh: this ttw is madness hahahah


----------



## skeet9924

Wow it's 16 f here or -25 c .. I'd love for some warm weather!!!


----------



## Ilikecake

I want warm weather! It's 6c here


----------



## 28329

I'm out :(


----------



## sdeitrick1

taurusmom05 said:


> Ditto its super cold here!! Yowza!! Lol
> 
> How is everyone this evening? (Well, its evening here in Indiana. Lol)

Where at in Indiana? It's the first time I've seen someone else on 
here from Indiana. I'm in Lafayette.


----------



## Darkest

I wasn't officially on the thread this month....but will someone tell me what they think about this???

12dpo and mid morning wee.

View attachment 320567


----------



## PrincessTaz

Darkest said:


> I wasn't officially on the thread this month....but will someone tell me what they think about this???
> 
> 12dpo and mid morning wee.
> 
> View attachment 320567

I'd say go get a frer tomorrow morning because I deffo see something there! Good luck


----------



## minni2906

It was 11°F here yesterday. I'm loving it!!! I would so rather be cold than hot.

So I asked DH yesterday if he thought my bbs were bigger and he said "they're so huge to begin with, I wouldn't notice if they grew." Thanks, dear! Haha.
I've had paid in my bbs, and in my lower left abdomen. I'm gonna buy some dollar store tests tonight and test tomorrow AM.


----------



## Sunnie1984

READY4OURBABY said:


> sunnie~ omg congrats!!!:happydance: check out this thread. one of the girls from another thread im in made it for newbies. we're all due around the same time. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...r-ttc-1-team-2012-find-your-friends-here.html

Thanks, I definitely will pop over to there right now! I took another test this morning, and with FMU, two really dark lines! 



Darkest said:


> I wasn't officially on the thread this month....but will someone tell me what they think about this???
> 
> 12dpo and mid morning wee.
> 
> View attachment 320567

I see a shadow but I can't tell if it has colour. Wait a couple of days and do FMU

xx


----------



## Darkest

Thanks to those who replied.

I went to the chemist and got a frer and digi.....

View attachment 320585


:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Darkest said:


> Thanks to those who replied.
> 
> I went to the chemist and got a frer and digi.....
> 
> View attachment 320585
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay conratulations, I knew I could see something! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Darkest

Thank you so much, :dust: coming your way!! Good luck!


----------



## taurusmom05

sdeitrick1 said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Ditto its super cold here!! Yowza!! Lol
> 
> How is everyone this evening? (Well, its evening here in Indiana. Lol)
> 
> Where at in Indiana? It's the first time I've seen someone else on
> here from Indiana. I'm in Lafayette.Click to expand...

I'm in Muncie! I cant believe its another Hoosier!! Lol yay!!!


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats on the BFP darkest!!


----------



## almosthere

28329 said:


> I'm out :(

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake:Happy Birthday *ANEWBEGINNING and PJSTENSGAARD's DH* :cake:


I want to send a warm welcome to *SANDY1222, MRS MIGGINS, and DARKEST*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


:test::test:TODAY!!! *BABYBUMPHOPE, BDAWN8403, INOUE, JAI ME, PJSTENGAARD, and THAYNES*:test:



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *SANDY1222 and DARKEST*:happydance::bfp: 


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGEEKSMOM, CLAREBARE85, EQUAL, JACOBMATTY, KITTYARA, LOMELLY, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BECYBOO_x, CJHANSON, and RACHIEROO*:paper::test:


*SUNNIE1984* we WILL definitely be Bump Buddies as soon as I get that BFP and join you in 1st Trim!:dust:


*MOONSTAR2013* Have eventhough it was a fdip, it is still above cover, so let's not call on the witch just yet!:dust:


*KARRY1412* so happy the doc listened this time. I know all this happening to you is scary, but as you said it is a step in the right direction, so you can properly TTC and see that BFP sooner rather than later!:dust:


*ASHKNOWBEST* I agree, your chart looks just fine. GL with the test results you are waiting for:dust:


*ALMOSTHERE* now you know I'm ready to tellyou that 7DPO is way too early, especially after looking at the chart I just posted on pg 81. Hang in there Hun!:dust:


*RACHIEROO* lots of BFPs aren't seen or detected with the most sensitive tests until after AF is due:dust:


*LILLICHLOE* those symptoms sound good Hun! Hang in there:dust:


*DARKEST* :happydance: I was going to say I see some color, test in a day or two, but.... I am soooo happy for you Hun! Do you remember when I started a thread for you because your cycles were throwing things off? Now look at you!!! It seems you will now be a mommy! I can't wait to follow the rest of your journey:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* Hang in there, because those symptoms are looking promising:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* I haven't had this happen to me in particular, but have come across many ladies on BnB that have. I think this can be in the category as IB! FXD!:dust:


*SANDY1222* what a perfect enterance back into the testing threads, CONGRATS!!!:dust:


*ADAMAIRE* I am happy you will try temping this cycle, could make alll the difference. Click my chart and sign up for free on fertilityfriend which I think is one of the best:dust:


*MRS MIGGINS* well welcome on over here Hun! :wave: No worries about giving in so early, there quite a few POAS addicts like yourself up and through this testing thread!:haha::dust:


*ANGEL BABY* so sorry that you are out this cycle, I know how hard this is, especially with IUIs, I will hopwever see you in Feb with a BFP! I love your PMA:dust:


*SHARNW* that chart is looking good, keep up the good tracking. You're in Australia? One of my good BnB friends just returned from a visit, I cannot wait to visit one day! I NEED warm weather so this cold stuff we have right now I am not a fan of!:dust:


*MINNI* I think that that is a good idea, go get those tests!:dust:


*MRGN626* looks like you baby's plan is to be concieved in the caribbean! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*MRGN626, ADAMARIE, and 28329*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 81* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing.:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Darkest

MrsMM24 said:


> :cake:Happy Birthday *ANEWBEGINNING and PJSTENSGAARD's DH* :cake:
> 
> 
> I want to send a warm welcome to *SANDY1222, MRS MIGGINS, and DARKEST*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :test::test:TODAY!!! *BABYBUMPHOPE, BDAWN8403, INOUE, JAI ME, PJSTENGAARD, and THAYNES*:test:
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *SANDY1222 and DARKEST*:happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> *DARKEST* :happydance: I was going to say I see some color, test in a day or two, but.... I am soooo happy for you Hun! Do you remember when I started a thread for you because your cycles were throwing things off? Now look at you!!! It seems you will now be a mommy! I can't wait to follow the rest of your journey:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thank you so much hun, it's been a long hard road but i got there. I hope it gives others hope to keep holding on too. 
My cycles were a complete pain. But hopefully i wont have another one for 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can't update much really.. AF was due 4th and iv been having
pink cm but the tinyest bits :shrug: and today its the same pink/brown
no red blood or flow so im confused.. negative tests aswell 

So maybe i am out i don't know


----------



## LalaR

Congrats darkest.

Now 8dpo (although could be as much as 10dpo) and desperate to test. I woke through the night twice with sore boobs which has never happened to me before - it even made it into my dream!! Also cervix is way up high again and I have some little tiny cramps which come and go. Don't want to get my hopes up but I am praying that this is my time. Chart isn't triphasic but it's not dropping either so fingers crossed.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Can't believe how many positives there are already! Congrats to all of you. I'm really hoping this is it for us too! I'm hoping to have my kids no more than 2 years apart..at this point my son will be about 21 months older if we conceive this month..I guess it doesn't matter when it happens, I just think it would be nice to have kids close in age. A friend of the family just had their little girl last night, she's precious and I can't wait to be there holding a newborn of our own again. 

Praying this is it!


----------



## faithbabies

bercyboo~fingers crossed it's IB..baby dust! 

SJDsmommy~ hope this is your time too! baby dust!

lala~ those symptoms sound promising!! fingers crossed!! 

congrats to all the bfp's!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:

and :hug: to all those that AF decided to drop in on....

msmm~ thanks for the support! i guess i'll just pray and cross my fingers :)

afm~ today is 6dpo..no symptoms this morning..i said yesterday i had a little bit of pink after a bm and well i had it several more times in the evening..the second time was after another bm but then the next few times were after i had just teeteed...sorry if tmi....anyway i've never had that much pink this early in the cycle..but i did have about 5 episodes of diarrhea so not sure if that had anything to do or not :shrug: other symptoms yesterday were mild cramps and backache....of course i want to believe it was IB but i also know how af likes to show signs early some cycles of her impending visit :dohh:
so i'll just keep hoping,praying and having faith it will happen when it's meant to. :)


----------



## sdeitrick1

MrsMM I believe AF just arrived but next one is due for Jan 31,
so could you switch my date please? Thank you!


----------



## ickle pand

Wow we have a 10% success rate already and it's only 5 days into the month :) Still 28 more BFP's up for grabs :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I wanted to thank the ladies that responded yesterday to my post about hating my chart for the encouraging words and ickle pand you were right! It went back up today so I'm feeling better about that! 

I do have a question though ... this morning I woke up at 5:45 and I decided to take my temp even though it's an hour and 15 minutes sooner than I normally do. (I did it because I knew I wasn't going to be able to fall asleep easily) so ... i took it and it was 97.75 so i went on FF on my iphone still laying in bed and did the temp corrector and it wanted to put it at 98 degrees even .... so I ended up falling back asleep but it was not good rest .. i kept waking up even half an hour etc. .. and so i decided at 7 to take my temp again and it was 97.75 .... so what do I do ? 

I kept the 97.75 so far but maybe I should keep the adjusted one because the sleep that i did get between 5:45 and 7 AM wasn't good .... 

Ah, I'm confused!


----------



## Sunnie1984

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I wanted to thank the ladies that responded yesterday to my post about hating my chart for the encouraging words and ickle pand you were right! It went back up today so I'm feeling better about that!
> 
> I do have a question though ... this morning I woke up at 5:45 and I decided to take my temp even though it's an hour and 15 minutes sooner than I normally do. (I did it because I knew I wasn't going to be able to fall asleep easily) so ... i took it and it was 97.75 so i went on FF on my iphone still laying in bed and did the temp corrector and it wanted to put it at 98 degrees even .... so I ended up falling back asleep but it was not good rest .. i kept waking up even half an hour etc. .. and so i decided at 7 to take my temp again and it was 97.75 .... so what do I do ?
> 
> I kept the 97.75 so far but maybe I should keep the adjusted one because the sleep that i did get between 5:45 and 7 AM wasn't good ....
> 
> Ah, I'm confused!

Definitely use the adjusted temp from the first time you took your temp. Xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks sunnie! 

I decided that's what I would do so I changed it on my chart and I love how it looks! :haha:


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Well AF did not show up yesterday. Had some pink discharge but no AF and no cramps! Hoping for AF to stay away and a BFP on Monday.


----------



## lillichloe

Hopin4amunche- extra :dust: to you!!


----------



## butterworth

hi ladies
I'm about 6dpo as per ff but I might have ov earlier 
ss: this might be tmi but I got a little yeasty during what i thought would have been the time I ov which is not normal to me it lasted about 2 days then it went away now a week later my lower back is killing me and I have the usual sore bbs so heres hoping that this is all good signs
sending baby dust to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## PrincessTaz

Well I was going to wait until AF was due but I have no will power... So here's what I got at 10dpo with NO symptoms what so ever!



I am praying for a sticky bean this time, I'm so scared and not going to get excited just yet.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im out AF fully came :(


----------



## Darkest

PrincessTaz said:


> Well I was going to wait until AF was due but I have no will power... So here's what I got at 10dpo with NO symptoms what so ever!
> 
> View attachment 320736
> 
> 
> I am praying for a sticky bean this time, I'm so scared and not going to get excited just yet.

Same day :bfp:!!! Congratulations!!!

Hope baby is nice and snuggled in.


----------



## almosthere

well get excited, you are DEFFO PREGGO, wahhoo!! congrats =)


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

PrincessTaz said:


> Well I was going to wait until AF was due but I have no will power... So here's what I got at 10dpo with NO symptoms what so ever!
> 
> View attachment 320736
> 
> 
> I am praying for a sticky bean this time, I'm so scared and not going to get excited just yet.

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

Becyboo__x said:


> Im out AF fully came :(

:hugs:


----------



## almosthere

and princess taz you give me hope as i have NO symptoms either....only 8dpo got a bfn yesterday - early i know haha oops! so trying not to test again til 10/11dpo. congrats again sooo excited for you!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Almosthere - Don't give up, I got BFN at 9dpo and I honestly don't feel any different! Thank you :)


----------



## lillichloe

PrincessTaz said:


> Well I was going to wait until AF was due but I have no will power... So here's what I got at 10dpo with NO symptoms what so ever!
> 
> View attachment 320736
> 
> 
> I am praying for a sticky bean this time, I'm so scared and not going to get excited just yet.

Congrats!!!! oh wowzers!!!!! H&H 9 mos to you


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratx on the BFPs 

afm still waiting to O


----------



## Annie77

Congrats princess taz! Not experiencing symptoms except intermittent cramps and bloating. Really wanting a big juicy steak but denying this is anything to do with craving.


----------



## Annie77

Mrsmm24 - have noticed you have me down fir testing on both 14th & 16th - I will be testing 13th at 13dpo purely to challenge the unlucky 13 theory!
Thank you hit all the work you do for us!


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats to all the BFP's so far - hoping I can join you at the start of next week! Dying to test but I'm going to hold out. AF due Tuesday, but hoping she is replaced with my 2 pink lines!

H&H 9 months guys xx


----------



## lillichloe

JDH- I meant that thanks as a "like", I hope your af is replaced with 2 pink lines too!!


----------



## pjstensgaard

Well bfn this morning.... But, I have a question... Do you count dpo starting on the first day that you do not receive a positive ovulation test? If so, I might only be 8 dpo which means that even though af is due Saturday, it may not be as discouraging to receive a bfn quite yet. [Though, I'm totally reaching...I have no cm (usually dries up before AF) and my cervix has descended (sorry if tmi) and I always track it. (It descends right before that witch gets me. Though, right about now, "witch" is not the word I want to use. LOL.)]
Either way, it's ok. If we aren't pregnant, and it ends up that next month is our month, we would be due on our third anniversary (assuming AF shows up this Saturday) plus also means there is a better chance that DH will be done with his deployment and will be home when our first child is born. (Of voided never a guarantee.)

And not to mention I wasn't....really "good"... On New years eve so I can start with a clean slate next month. No guilt.

Sorry for my little rant. Just trying to keep myself from getting too disappointed about having to start cycle number 4. Going out for the hubby's birthday tonight. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I finally got the results of my prolactin and it's 1.6 which is amazing! Doc said if I don't get preggo this month or next month to come in for consultation to discuss other options. I'm feeling happy because it's low and because I actually feel like I have a GREAT chance now that my prolactin is under control! 

Congrats princess on your BFP, I hope I'm next!


----------



## sharnw

Congrats princess!!!


----------



## sharnw

9 DPO bfn...... Blaaa


----------



## Heather11

I'm testing the 17th!!!!


----------



## almosthere

sharnw said:


> 9 DPO bfn...... Blaaa

8dpo today for me, also a bfn, booo =( and after wiping had one or two pink streaks hoping its ib and not early af...almost feels like a urnary tract infection is about to come on after i checked my CM today ughh....its like a burning sensation right now but not when i pee blehh


----------



## lillichloe

almosthere said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 9 DPO bfn...... Blaaa
> 
> 8dpo today for me, also a bfn, booo =( and after wiping had one or two pink streaks hoping its ib and not early af...almost feels like a urnary tract infection is about to come on after i checked my CM today ughh....its like a burning sensation right now but not when i pee blehhClick to expand...

feeling like you have a uti when you dont is a pregnancy symptom !!


----------



## almosthere

really? lol i feel like everything is a preg symptom bahahaha i sure do hope for a bfp instead of a uti or YI! yick!


----------



## lillichloe

lol. yeah a bfp would be way better than a uti :haha:


----------



## sharnw

Yes totally a early preg symptom! :D


----------



## Fairyland

I'll be testing on saturday the 7th...not really feeling the pregnancy thing, so everyone can share out my left over baby dust! :D

does anyone know if tests have to be done first thing in the morning or can i just "keep it in" for a bit to get more concentrated pee? I read somewhere that as long as you keep your pee in for about 4 hours before taking the test you should be fine...forgot where though...


----------



## skeet9924

I actually got a uti every time I tested + for preg so it's definetly a symptom!! 

I usually wait for fmu especially if it's early testing


----------



## couturecuts

i used to get uti's all the time before my first child. after i had her, NONE. pretty cool huh? i have no idea why though.


----------



## skeet9924

couturecuts said:


> i used to get uti's all the time before my first child. after i had her, NONE. pretty cool huh? i have no idea why though.

omg I hope that happens to me!!! I get them all the time right now....My doctor has given me a years worth of antibiotics to take when ever i get one just so I dont have to keep going in all the time!!


----------



## almosthere

woohoo gooo "uti feeling" as a symptom for me then lolss although i swear its justbc i checked my cervical positional and CM today, but it normally doesnt feel burning inside after or give me pink when i wipe hmm


----------



## Mrskg

Hey ladies I had a uti feeling before this bfp an it turned into thrush about 4dpo I knew something was up because I hadn't had thrush for over 10yrs! That's the only symptom I had x 

Good luck everyone cant wait to see all your bfp's xxxxxx


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Im out. AF got me. Onto February, Good Luck ladies! Hopefully month 4 after mc will be our month.


----------



## almosthere

:hugs:


----------



## lillichloe

:hugs: Hopin4amunche :dust: for next month!!


----------



## couturecuts

:hugs: sorry to hear. af's gonna get me too im sure of it so dont worry your not alone!


----------



## lillichloe

Couture- postive thoughts!! literally !


----------



## soozandlily

Can I be added will be testing 12/01 :)


----------



## Charisse28

I tested a couple of days ago, today is 14dpo and 15dptrigger and still no AF but started getting major cramps today and (sorry tmi) decided to put on a pad just in case. She still has not shown but I ran out of hpts so I won't be testing anymore. Currently just waiting for AF and then going on a 2 month break.


----------



## echo

WOW! Lots of BFP's! Congrats lucky ladies!
Good luck and FX'd for those still waiting...
I also feel as if I have a uti, but don't. It sort of zings when I pee? Cramping started yesterday (6 dpo). I'm not charting, but looking at you girls, I'm am planning to start next cycle (if this is not my month, that is). I will have questions, I just know it, so I'm glad I know who to ask!
I also have fatigue, but insomnia, too. Torture. :/ I'm irritable yet optimistic. Not sure this is my month, but I just love symptom spotting. VERY painful boob month, that's for sure. 9 more days until testing.......if I can stop myself from buying $store tests within the next few days...My curiosity is piqued by my love affair with olives lately, so we will see. Its been a long road, I hope this is it! I had one of those psychic readings, and Ruby said I would conceive a boy in December 2011 or give birth in December 2012. Hmm. I hoping for the conceive in 2011 :)
I hope you get your BFP's, your symptoms sound very promising!


----------



## fingersxxd

I'm out! Good thing I was waiting to test til tomorrow! :witch: got me.


----------



## DBCG

Has anyone done the physchic readings? Like jenny renney or gail or mary?


----------



## couturecuts

DBCG said:


> Has anyone done the physchic readings? Like jenny renney or gail or mary?

i dlove to get a psychics opinion just to see what they say, how do i find one of them


----------



## skeet9924

if your on fb cheri22 is pretty good so is spiritual healing


----------



## DBCG

couturecuts said:


> DBCG said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone done the physchic readings? Like jenny renney or gail or mary?
> 
> i dlove to get a psychics opinion just to see what they say, how do i find one of themClick to expand...

Here are some of the links...
Jenny : https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/
Ruby: https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/blog-psychic.html
Gail: she is on ebay i think


----------



## taurusmom05

I got a reading from Ruby not long ago. She is SO nice! She likes to email back and forth, too... We have written back and forth just talking about ttc. I'd recommend her for sure. I'm currently waiting to see if her prediction was right... and Its only $5.


----------



## LalaR

Hmm. After a good looking chart and some promising symptoms my temp has dipped almost to the cover line this morning at 9 or 10 dpo. It looks as though AF might be on her way. Huh!


----------



## NT123

Well as i have long lp im about 10-11dpo having got my positive opk on 26th and a negative one the following day, meaning i still have 9 days until af is due, i said i wouldnt test early but now i feel like i might. I dont feel like this is my month as im not really feeling anything like i have on previous months other than my boobs being a tiny bit tender. 

just not sure i can handle the bfn either tho. im going to see doc if i dont get my bfp this month just to see if there are any tests we can do.


----------



## ickle pand

LalaR said:


> Hmm. After a good looking chart and some promising symptoms my temp has dipped almost to the cover line this morning at 9 or 10 dpo. It looks as though AF might be on her way. Huh!

Your LP is unlikely to change by that much, when it's been 13 or 14 days the last few months. It might be an implantation dip. Hopefully it'll jump back up tomorrow :)


----------



## ickle pand

Still no sign of ov yet, so I'll need to change my date from the 16th. I'll have to wait and see before I know when though.


----------



## rachieroo

Well ladies... af 2 days late now so tested this mornin with fmu and...



didnt believe it and thought i had line eye so did this...



I cant believe it i am actually in shock!! i convinced myself that my cycles were still sortin themselves out from the mc!! 

Good luck to everyone and :dust: to all of you :happydance:

xx


----------



## Ilikecake

Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Ilikecake

DBCG said:


> couturecuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBCG said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone done the physchic readings? Like jenny renney or gail or mary?
> 
> i dlove to get a psychics opinion just to see what they say, how do i find one of themClick to expand...
> 
> Here are some of the links...
> Jenny : https://jennyrenny.jigsy.com/
> Ruby: https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/blog-psychic.html
> Gail: she is on ebay i thinkClick to expand...

Can Ruby be used by someone from the UK?


----------



## Sunnie1984

I used cheri22 and Gail psychic 123.

As you can see cheri22 was right about this BFP. I'm hoping for a sticky bean so I don't need Gail's feb 2011 prediction. 

They were both great, really informative.


----------



## minni2906

CD78 - BFN. Calling my Gyn today, if it's not too crazy at work.


----------



## ickle pand

C78? Holy crap! You poor thing. And here's me complaining about being on CD23 with no ov yet. Do you have PCOS?


----------



## Darkest

Congratulations rachieroo!!!


----------



## NT123

Ok I need opinions please, just been to loo (tmi alert) and wiped and got a small amount of brownish blood on tissue, I'm not due on until 14th and not known for seeing af early, could this be IB ?


----------



## almosthere

NT123 said:


> Ok I need opinions please, just been to loo (tmi alert) and wiped and got a small amount of brownish blood on tissue, I'm not due on until 14th and not known for seeing af early, could this be IB ?

yes!!!! :happydance:


----------



## almosthere

yay congrats on the new BFP! woohoo!

ALSO please look at my bbt chart think it may be going to turn TRIPHASIC!! eek!! no test with fmu today, only have one test left and still in early testing stages, so waiting to use my last cheapie until i get my others in the mail


----------



## seaweed eater

Looks nice almost! With the spotting too...hope the temp stays high and this ends up being your cycle! :dust:


----------



## almosthere

thanks!! how are you feeling mommy?!


----------



## rachieroo

Ooh seaweed eater I think we will be due the same time!! Xx


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: Thanks, it's been an emotional few days but I'm very excited. And only slightly tired and nauseated :lol:

How exciting, rachie!! :happydance: Congrats to you! Hope you are living in a universe where time moves faster than it does in mine...because it's crawling over here. Somehow I thought things would pick up after the TWW was over. Silly me!


----------



## Sunnie1984

almosthere said:


> yay congrats on the new BFP! woohoo!
> 
> ALSO please look at my bbt chart think it may be going to turn TRIPHASIC!! eek!! no test with fmu today, only have one test left and still in early testing stages, so waiting to use my last cheapie until i get my others in the mail

Your chart looks picture perfect! FXD that this is your lucky month. 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## almosthere

yay i hope so!! bfns have not been fun the past couple days!


----------



## ickle pand

almosthere - Looking good! Hope those temps stay nice and high :)

AFM - I think ov is finally on it's way because my ovaries feeling very swollen and tender just now. I keep nipping to the loo just so I can undo my jeans for a minute because it's uncomfortable.


----------



## almosthere

ickle pand said:


> almosthere - Looking good! Hope those temps stay nice and high :)
> 
> AFM - I think ov is finally on it's way because my ovaries feeling very swollen and tender just now. I keep nipping to the loo just so I can undo my jeans for a minute because it's uncomfortable.

woohoo to ovulating soon!! :happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

Oh my gosh CONGRATS, rachieroo! Just when u thiught u were out!! woo Hoo!! :)


----------



## Mrskg

Almost there I know nothing about charts but got everything crossed for you xxx

Congrats on all the bfp's an hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## Annie77

Have seen some ladies posting about feeling like they have a uti - I have never had a UTI so not sure what this feels like. 
I am going to the loo a little bit more but it is so cold and damp in Scotland right now I think I just have a 'chill' in my bladder. However, just as the stream stops I get a weird wee feeling 'down there' - not sore but just a bit like I am not entirely empty.

Like I said it isn't sore so I'm not convinced it's an infection as some of my patients who have MS tell me it is like peeing razor blades :wacko: when you have an infection.

Also my husband had a bit of a bug wed and yesterday which gave him some diarrhoea. This morning I had some gas and when out shopping had that gurgling feeling then - nothing! I would even err on the side of saying it was more like constipation.

Sorry for tmi - I am not afraid to say that even after 4 pregnancies and 2 babies & 15 years in working in healthcare - I still avoid talking about my bits and bobs so I coudl really dow ith some advice.


----------



## MrsMM24

I want to send a warm welcome to *HEATHER11, FAIRYLAND, and SOOZANDLILY*!! Sorry to see some of you over from Nov/December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


:test::test:TODAY!!! *BEVERLEYLN, DANCINGDIVA, JANET PLANET, KROS330, MINNI2906, MOONSTAR2013, and NAADS03 *:test:



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *PRINCESSTAZ and RACHIEROO*:happydance::bfp: 


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, LOMELLY, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, PJSTENGAARD, and THAYNES *:paper::test:


*LALAR* that temp is still above cover, I say that it could very well be implantation:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* well.... I have my FXD!!! and am praying for your BFP!!:dust:


*ICKLE* that percentage is looking good already! Thanks! I have moved you to the TBD section awaiting OV. I am still awaiting AF so that I can get started in January. Donations set for wk of 16th so I think I need to move them a little.... :wacko: I hope your OV is near!:dust:


*ASHKNOWBEST* SUNNIE is 100% correct, use the temp adjusted from the first thing in the morning:dust::


*ALMOSTHERE* Yep! That chart looks good, can definitely be implantation:dust:


*RACHIEROO* I recall telling you about test sensitivity yesterday.... And look.... I told y ou!!! CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


*PRINCESSTAZ* I hope that you little bundle is a sticky sticky bean!:dust:


*ANNIE77* I fixed the test date changes GL FXD!:dust:


*JDH1982* I am hoping you see dark pink BFP lines Tuesday!:dust:


*PJSTENSGAARD* it is hard to really confirm OV without seeing a temp drop or ultrasound. Because teh egg isn't released until 12-36 hours after positives. So I would say that 1-2 days after your positive OPK would be 1DPO. You are still early:dust:


*SHARNW* 9DPO is still early Hun! That chart I posted on pg 81 will give you more insight. You may still not even have implanted and it is days after that where you can see it on HPT:dust:


*FAIRYLAND* FMU is not "NEEDED" but it is what is best and more concentrated. It is best to use:dust:


*CHRISSE28* I don't like to be "doubtful" against ladies that know their body, but all the ladies will tell you, I am OPTIMISTIC! So that being said, 14-15DPO doesn't make it final that you are out, either does bleeding. You had no bleeding? I say, test again. I mean there is a good chance you could be PG!:dust:


*ECHO* so good to hear you are going to give charting a chance. CLick on my chart and sign up to Fertilityfriend for free, I recommend it as one of the best sites for charting. It has sooo much info and we will all be here to help! However, you are 6DPO now, so I'm hoping you won't be asking any charting questions for at least another 10 months!!:dust:


*NT123* FXD taht you won't need those doctor tests and you have implantation leading to a BFP!:dust:


*MINNI2906* I am glad that you are getting a call into the do. That is such a long cycle. I hope they can get you some useful info asap!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*BECYBOO_x, FINGERSXXD, SDEITRICK1, and HOPIN4AMUNCHE*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 81* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am using this weekend to recover from the holidays:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Mrskg

annie it only feels like glass if its cystytis x i just felt "funny" iykwim x then it turned to thrush xxx fxd for you xxx


----------



## echo

Congrats Rachiero!
Almost- FX'd! I hope this is it!
Annie- I've read your symptoms on many posts that lead to BFP!
MrsMM- Thank you! This is a great forum and you are an excellent host to it. I will try FF. I've been using Countdown to Pregnancy, which is okay, but I've heard so many people rave about FF.
Minni- My longest cycle was 77 days, so I feel for you. Have you tried taking vitex? It regulates cycles naturally. Also (and I know this works) you can use a progesterone cream twice a day every day, for 7-10 days. Your period will show 2-3 days later. But, there are very strong side effects, so....
Ruby was very nice. Her emails were extremely warm and personalized. I highly recommend her. 
afm...pretty sure I am going to get some $store tests and start testing soon. I guess I feel like poas. I have been using up my opks.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yay, Conratulations rachieroo :)

Happy and healthy 9 to you :yipee:


----------



## almosthere

echo said:


> Congrats Rachiero!
> Almost- FX'd! I hope this is it!
> Annie- I've read your symptoms on many posts that lead to BFP!
> MrsMM- Thank you! This is a great forum and you are an excellent host to it. I will try FF. I've been using Countdown to Pregnancy, which is okay, but I've heard so many people rave about FF.
> Minni- My longest cycle was 77 days, so I feel for you. Have you tried taking vitex? It regulates cycles naturally. Also (and I know this works) you can use a progesterone cream twice a day every day, for 7-10 days. Your period will show 2-3 days later. But, there are very strong side effects, so....
> Ruby was very nice. Her emails were extremely warm and personalized. I highly recommend her.
> afm...pretty sure I am going to get some $store tests and start testing soon. I guess I feel like poas. I have been using up my opks.

eek yay for testing soon and no opks, use hpts they are usually cheaper! although i get my opks from the dollar store sometimes lol


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, would love to join in the wait, this is my first proper 2ww since my MMC 6 months ago. Currently about 3 dpo, test date the 18th Jan.

I see quite a few BFPs already, congrats to all! :D x


----------



## Annie77

Elhaym said:


> Hi ladies, would love to join in the wait, this is my first proper 2ww since my MMC 6 months ago. Currently about 3 dpo, test date the 18th Jan.
> 
> I see quite a few BFPs already, congrats to all! :D x

welcome to the thread fx'd for you!


----------



## Jai Me

MrsMM24, Im out!!! AF started today, :(
Just called the Doc to get a refill of Clomid. :/


----------



## Elhaym

@ Annie - Thank you! How are you feeling today?

EDIT - Noo, sorry AF got you Jai Me :( best of luck next month :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM - I hope AF comes in quickly so you can get planning!


----------



## calista20

I'm out and feeling super discouraged :(


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Ok Ladies I need help. Well I thought that AF had come. I was sure of it. Can anyone tell me why it has just completely stopped and it didn't even last a full day?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

calista20 said:


> I'm out and feeling super discouraged :(

:hugs:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hopin4amunche said:


> Ok Ladies I need help. Well I thought that AF had come. I was sure of it. Can anyone tell me why it has just completely stopped and it didn't even last a full day?

Could it have been implantation bleeding? Did 'AF' come on time? Was it bright red? Heavy?

x


----------



## Jai Me

Elhaym said:


> @ Annie - Thank you! How are you feeling today?
> 
> EDIT - Noo, sorry AF got you Jai Me :( best of luck next month :hugs:

Thanks Elhaym! :flower:


----------



## Hopin4amunche

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies I need help. Well I thought that AF had come. I was sure of it. Can anyone tell me why it has just completely stopped and it didn't even last a full day?
> 
> Could it have been implantation bleeding? Did 'AF' come on time? Was it bright red? Heavy?
> 
> xClick to expand...


It was a day late and it was like nothing at all and the only reason I think I might have gotten it was from straining for a bm. Sorry TMI. Just really confused, or could it be my periods are still irregular from the mc?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hopin4amunche said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies I need help. Well I thought that AF had come. I was sure of it. Can anyone tell me why it has just completely stopped and it didn't even last a full day?
> 
> Could it have been implantation bleeding? Did 'AF' come on time? Was it bright red? Heavy?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a day late and it was like nothing at all and the only reason I think I might have gotten it was from straining for a bm. Sorry TMI. Just really confused, or could it be my periods are still irregular from the mc?Click to expand...

I suppose it could be either of those things. Do you have any pregnancy symptoms? If you do i'd probably leave it a few days and test. How long do your periods normally last?

x


----------



## ickle pand

Hopin4amunche said:


> It was a day late and it was like nothing at all and the only reason I think I might have gotten it was from straining for a bm. Sorry TMI. Just really confused, or could it be my periods are still irregular from the mc?

It could be because of the mc. My AF was lighter for months after mine, I think because it took a while for the lining to build back up. 

Do you track your ovulation at all?


----------



## Hopin4amunche

No I don't track anything. It would make me even more nervous and dh said we will track after 3 months if I don't get a bfp. My cycle is usually 28 days and I was always spot on before the mc. I went for an ultrasound on 12/6 and they said everything looked great the walls looked wonderful and I should have no problems at all. On 12/7 I had my first af after the mc and it was absolutely normal other than it took 7 weeks to come. I did take a test this morning and I think I just have line eye because I swore I saw something but if AF doesn't show up for a new more days and an actual af I will test again.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I think I'm going to cry. AF caught me completely off guard this morning. I wasn't even expecting her for another 6 days or so :( This sucks! Baby #2 is officially harder to conceive than my first was =/ Good bye everyone, I'm off to the February thread..


----------



## BabyBumpHope

SJDsMommy said:


> I think I'm going to cry. AF caught me completely off guard this morning. I wasn't even expecting her for another 6 days or so :( This sucks! Baby #2 is officially harder to conceive than my first was =/ Good bye everyone, I'm off to the February thread..

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls congrats on all the new BFP.... had a lovely holiday but AF turned up on the 4th of Jan 29 days after the MC so think my body is back to normal.... no longer tracking cycles if it happens it happens and i'll let you all know when and if it does x


----------



## LalaR

:hugs:

Sorry you are out. I may well be joining you soon. In addition to a huge temp dip this morning I can feel AF pains starting this afternoon. I can only assume that FF got my ov date wrong as it was a slow rise chart and I am actually 11dpo instead of 9dpo. I don't want to believe it could be implantation as I don't know how well I could cope with the knock down when AF arrives. On to cycle 7 soon I suspect.:nope:


----------



## minni2906

ickle pand said:


> C78? Holy crap! You poor thing. And here's me complaining about being on CD23 with no ov yet. Do you have PCOS?

Not to my knowledge, ickle. I believe it is left over side effects of Depo. We shall see. Scheduled for Tuesday February 7th at 3:30! Hooray for having new ins! Otherwise, I would've had to wait until March.



MrsMM24 said:


> *MINNI2906* I am glad that you are getting a call into the do. That is such a long cycle. I hope they can get you some useful info asap!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. I am using this weekend to recover from the holidays:dust:

Thanks for all your support, MrsMM!! I called the dr. Am scheduled for February 7th. Still a bit away, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel!



echo said:


> Minni- My longest cycle was 77 days, so I feel for you. Have you tried taking vitex? It regulates cycles naturally. Also (and I know this works) you can use a progesterone cream twice a day every day, for 7-10 days. Your period will show 2-3 days later. But, there are very strong side effects, so....
> afm...pretty sure I am going to get some $store tests and start testing soon. I guess I feel like poas. I have been using up my opks.

Haven't tried anything yet. I was debating Vitex, but never actually bought it to try. I think I'll see what the dr says and go from there. Thank you for your input!! I appreciate it!


----------



## Ryanie613

Waiting to test. My cycle has been off since I had a D/C on November 2 (10 weeks). Hopefully this will be our year too! Waiting sucks


----------



## magnacarta

Hi all! I was hoping to be able to track this thread more this cycle, but I've been abroad on business. Congrats on all the BFPs and fingers crossed for all the rest!

I broke down and tested early and... BFP! So exciiiiiiited. 

Now, because of the business I trip, I get to spend a very awkward 3 weeks in a small apartment with my BOSS -- will he figure it out? Only time will tell...

Baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## Annie77

Hopin4amunche said:


> Ok Ladies I need help. Well I thought that AF had come. I was sure of it. Can anyone tell me why it has just completely stopped and it didn't even last a full day?

Sorry for getting personal but did you have intercourse last night. I have bled lightly after sex with some of my pregnancies due to cervical erosion. Maybe this could be the reason - was it bright red blood, brown or pink?


----------



## Annie77

magnacarta said:


> Hi all! I was hoping to be able to track this thread more this cycle, but I've been abroad on business. Congrats on all the BFPs and fingers crossed for all the rest!
> 
> I broke down and tested early and... BFP! So exciiiiiiited.
> 
> Now, because of the business I trip, I get to spend a very awkward 3 weeks in a small apartment with my BOSS -- will he figure it out? Only time will tell...
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!!

that's great news congrats!

What symptoms, if any, did you have?


----------



## magnacarta

Annie77 said:


> magnacarta said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I was hoping to be able to track this thread more this cycle, but I've been abroad on business. Congrats on all the BFPs and fingers crossed for all the rest!
> 
> I broke down and tested early and... BFP! So exciiiiiiited.
> 
> Now, because of the business I trip, I get to spend a very awkward 3 weeks in a small apartment with my BOSS -- will he figure it out? Only time will tell...
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!!
> 
> that's great news congrats!
> 
> What symptoms, if any, did you have?Click to expand...


Thanks!

This month was a really weird one in general. It's the first where FF has been totally unable to get a handle on what's going on. Temperatures up and down and up and down and up again (but I was traveling). So, I guess sometimes even the charts that aren't picture-perfect get lucky 

Symptoms were mostly a lack of my normal 'symptoms' :haha:
No pain in my bbs, no dark nipples, no nausea, no fatigue (I normally get all of these before AF). Other symptoms included my complete confidence that I wasn't pregnant :winkwink:

I did, however, have AF-like cramping at either 8 or 10 DPO (again--weird temps this month)...very noticeable and uncomfortable. I currently have cramping and back pain, and peed about 10 times today. Cervix is low and very hard. Feels strange up there (ick! TMI!)

How about the rest of you?


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Annie77 said:


> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies I need help. Well I thought that AF had come. I was sure of it. Can anyone tell me why it has just completely stopped and it didn't even last a full day?
> 
> Sorry for getting personal but did you have intercourse last night. I have bled lightly after sex with some of my pregnancies due to cervical erosion. Maybe this could be the reason - was it bright red blood, brown or pink?Click to expand...

Thats not personal at least not on here. No we did not have intercourse last night. It was a few spots of bright red and then brown. It was really weird.


----------



## NT123

Congrats to all these BFP's!

I can't get my mind off that tiny speck of dark blood earlier on TP! If it was IB is 10 DPO normal for it to occur? If so will a test be positive tomorrow?


----------



## Inoue

AF finally here with force - phew! FX for others on here x


----------



## Sholi

Annie77 said:


> Have seen some ladies posting about feeling like they have a uti - I have never had a UTI so not sure what this feels like.
> I am going to the loo a little bit more but it is so cold and damp in Scotland right now I think I just have a 'chill' in my bladder. However, just as the stream stops I get a weird wee feeling 'down there' - not sore but just a bit like I am not entirely empty.
> 
> Like I said it isn't sore so I'm not convinced it's an infection as some of my patients who have MS tell me it is like peeing razor blades :wacko: when you have an infection.
> 
> Also my husband had a bit of a bug wed and yesterday which gave him some diarrhoea. This morning I had some gas and when out shopping had that gurgling feeling then - nothing! I would even err on the side of saying it was more like constipation.
> 
> Sorry for tmi - I am not afraid to say that even after 4 pregnancies and 2 babies & 15 years in working in healthcare - I still avoid talking about my bits and bobs so I coudl really dow ith some advice.

Hi,

Uti's feel like peeing razor blades when they have become quite bad. At the beginning of one it feels like you haven't finished peeing and the pain feels like it goes inwards. As you finish peeing, it starts to hurt at the entrance to the urethra and then moves up sharply and then tapers off. That's the only way I can explain it.


----------



## Annie77

Hopin4amunche said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies I need help. Well I thought that AF had come. I was sure of it. Can anyone tell me why it has just completely stopped and it didn't even last a full day?
> 
> Sorry for getting personal but did you have intercourse last night. I have bled lightly after sex with some of my pregnancies due to cervical erosion. Maybe this could be the reason - was it bright red blood, brown or pink?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not personal at least not on here. No we did not have intercourse last night. It was a few spots of bright red and then brown. It was really weird.Click to expand...

My friend who is also one of my GP (don't book with her too often though!) had bleeding throughout weeks 3-5 due to a haematoma in her womb. Her daughter is now 16


----------



## Elhaym

NT123 said:


> Congrats to all these BFP's!
> 
> I can't get my mind off that tiny speck of dark blood earlier on TP! If it was IB is 10 DPO normal for it to occur? If so will a test be positive tomorrow?

Yeah 8-10 dpo is about the average for implantation! But HCG will not show up just a day after implantation, waiting at least 3 days will be best, but I understand the need to POAS if you want to :haha:

Congrats magnacarta! H&H 9 months to you :flower:

Sorry to all those the witch got, I hope next cycle is the one :hugs:


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies! 8dpo and having zero symptoms! Id love to have somehing by now, even tho i know its still early. Can't wait to test in the next few days!!! This tww is so close to being over!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Sholi

taurusmom05 said:


> Hello ladies! 8dpo and having zero symptoms! Id love to have somehing by now, even tho i know its still early. Can't wait to test in the next few days!!! This tww is so close to being over!
> 
> How is everyone else today?

Hey I'm just waiting for ovulation to come round and try again, but my period only lasted 2 days instead of the usual 5. It seems very weird. What do you think?

Btw, my friend never had any symptoms, just huge boobs and she was pregnant.


----------



## Tinatin

First month actively TTC. Have been off birth control since February, but df works overseas so we haven't been great at trying. We tried for a NYE baby this past week. We'll see how this works out for us :haha:

I'm currently about 6 DPO with really weird cramps and tingling on the right side. No other symptoms, but the tingling is a first for me. Baby wishes to everyone!


----------



## karry1412

Sandy1222, Darkest, PrincessTaz, rachieroo & magnacarta - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:

mrgn626, 28329, sdeitrick, Becyboo, fingersxxd, Jai Me, calista20, SJDsMommy & Inoue - Sorry to hear AF got you! Hope next month will be your month. :hugs:

AdaMarie - Sorry to hear AF got you too but it sounds like you're all sorted for next cycle! Hope you get that BFP soon!

READY4OURBABY - Me too! I just can't wait to get all my test results back & get my appointment in the hospital & find out what's going on. They might even be able to give me a helping hand. I just pray it's nothing serious. Hope you're doing well!

Angel baby - Sorry to hear you got a BFN :hugs: Has AF arrived yet?

LalaR - Your symptoms sound great! When are you thinking of testing?

ickle pand - That's so interesting! 10%! That's great!! And as you say, that was only 5 days in :thumbup:

pjstensgaard - Sorry to hear you got a BFN. Hopefully you were only 8 dpo at the time & it's still early. Have you tested again since? And it would be so great to be due on your anniversary! And obviously great also that your DH has a greater chance of being home for the birth :hugs: And I'm just starting cycle 4 too so good luck to us both!

ashknowsbest - I'm glad you got the news you were looking for from the doctor. And it's also great that you'll get some help if you're still trying next month.

Sharnw - Sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: What dpo are you on? Did you test early? You're still in til AF arrives - hope she stays away from you!

almosthere - Sorry to hear about your BFN too. At least you know it was early though so there's plenty of time for that to change. And now you have an extra symptom too! :haha:

Hopin4amunche - I was just crossing my fingers for you testing on Monday & then I saw your post saying AF arrived! I hope you get your BFP soon. I'm on cd1 of cycle 4 too so hopefully this will be our cycle!

NT123 - BFNs are so hard to see, aren't they? How long have you been trying now? I'd definitely recommend going to see the doctor - I went to mine this week & already feel the better of it. Hope you get your BFP before that & you can go to the doctor for another test altogether! 10dpo is bang on time for IB :thumbup: I'd leave it another day to test if you can.

minni2906 - I got to cd45 & thought I was bad! 78?? I can't even imagine! Definitely get on to the doctor.

Elhaym - Good luck this cycle! Sorry about your loss :hugs: 

BeverlyLN - Delighted to hear you had a nice holiday! I'd love a holiday this year... Sorry to hear AF arrived though. Sounds like a good plan to stop tracking for a bit.

*AFM - *AF has finally arrived (after a 45 day cycle & 20 days of spotting) & I have never been as happy for her to arrive in my life! :haha: I had my blood tests yesterday so am waiting on those results & my ultrasound is booked for next week. I just hope I can get an appointment with the hospital for soon enough & see what's going on.


----------



## rachieroo

Elhaym said:


> Hi ladies, would love to join in the wait, this is my first proper 2ww since my MMC 6 months ago. Currently about 3 dpo, test date the 18th Jan.
> 
> I see quite a few BFPs already, congrats to all! :D x

Elhaym I'm not sure if you remember me but we were both in the thread for Jan 2012 due dates, hope you ok! xx


----------



## Elhaym

rachieroo said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, would love to join in the wait, this is my first proper 2ww since my MMC 6 months ago. Currently about 3 dpo, test date the 18th Jan.
> 
> I see quite a few BFPs already, congrats to all! :D x
> 
> Elhaym I'm not sure if you remember me but we were both in the thread for Jan 2012 due dates, hope you ok! xxClick to expand...

Heeey there, yes I remember you! Congrats on your rainbow BFP :hugs: 

Hope I can join you soon - I'll be testing pretty much on my angel's due date, so really hoping I got lucky this cycle. This is going to be the longest 2ww ever! xx


----------



## taurusmom05

Sholi said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! 8dpo and having zero symptoms! Id love to have somehing by now, even tho i know its still early. Can't wait to test in the next few days!!! This tww is so close to being over!
> 
> How is everyone else today?
> 
> Hey I'm just waiting for ovulation to come round and try again, but my period only lasted 2 days instead of the usual 5. It seems very weird. What do you think?
> 
> Btw, my friend never had any symptoms, just huge boobs and she was pregnant.Click to expand...

That makes me feel a little more reassured!! Two weeks is entirely too long. It's like a super lojg ongoing joke from mother nature. Lol
So weird your af was only 2 days! Was it bright red??


----------



## debzie

Elhaym said:


> rachieroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, would love to join in the wait, this is my first proper 2ww since my MMC 6 months ago. Currently about 3 dpo, test date the 1rachieroo and hello Elhaym 8th Jan.
> 
> I see quite a few BFPs already, congrats to all! :D x
> 
> Elhaym I'm not sure if you remember me but we were both in the thread for Jan 2012 due dates, hope you ok! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Heeey there, yes I remember you! Congrats on your rainbow BFP :hugs:
> 
> Hope I can join you soon - I'll be testing pretty much on my angel's due date, so really hoping I got lucky this cycle. This is going to be the longest 2ww ever! xxClick to expand...

Hellllo Elhaym long time no see. so nice to see you here hun and I see our cycles are still.similar. im due to test 19th and am due to.ovulate any time now.
Congrats rachieroo. I too hope to.join you soon. 
Having both you ladies on this thread must be a good omen. x


----------



## Darkest

Thx Karry, good luck with your blood test results and ultrasound scan. x


----------



## norahbattie

Can you put me down for the 14th, thanks :)


----------



## pjstensgaard

I haven't test since yesterday morning and got a bfn. Today, no af. No cramping at all. Losts of cm and ascended cervix. Trying not to get too excited. will test again Monday if AF hasn't shown.


----------



## MrsMM24

*ELHAYM and NORAHBATTIE* Welcome to the testing thread!!! I hope you see a BFP sooner rather than later! :dust:

:wave: nice to meet you *TINATIN* GL!:dust:


*CALISTA, SJDSMOMMY, BEVERLEYLN, INOUE, and KARRY1412* so sorry to see that AF has snuck in on our New Year's BFP parade! I hope your next cycle is the successful one!:dust:


*MINNI2906* I am so happy that you got an appt scheduled! Yes, thank goodness for new insur!:dust:


*NT123* as mentioned, no way that it would show on a blood test or an HPT tomorrow if today is IB. The chart on pg 81 explains it better. It will take 2-3 days for the hormone to "start" building, after 3 days, yeah, I think you could test and the line would be faint at best. GL :dust:


----------



## sharnw

karry1412 said:


> Sandy1222, Darkest, PrincessTaz, rachieroo & magnacarta - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> mrgn626, 28329, sdeitrick, Becyboo, fingersxxd, Jai Me, calista20, SJDsMommy & Inoue - Sorry to hear AF got you! Hope next month will be your month. :hugs:
> 
> AdaMarie - Sorry to hear AF got you too but it sounds like you're all sorted for next cycle! Hope you get that BFP soon!
> 
> READY4OURBABY - Me too! I just can't wait to get all my test results back & get my appointment in the hospital & find out what's going on. They might even be able to give me a helping hand. I just pray it's nothing serious. Hope you're doing well!
> 
> Angel baby - Sorry to hear you got a BFN :hugs: Has AF arrived yet?
> 
> LalaR - Your symptoms sound great! When are you thinking of testing?
> 
> ickle pand - That's so interesting! 10%! That's great!! And as you say, that was only 5 days in :thumbup:
> 
> pjstensgaard - Sorry to hear you got a BFN. Hopefully you were only 8 dpo at the time & it's still early. Have you tested again since? And it would be so great to be due on your anniversary! And obviously great also that your DH has a greater chance of being home for the birth :hugs: And I'm just starting cycle 4 too so good luck to us both!
> 
> ashknowsbest - I'm glad you got the news you were looking for from the doctor. And it's also great that you'll get some help if you're still trying next month.
> 
> Sharnw - Sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: What dpo are you on? Did you test early? You're still in til AF arrives - hope she stays away from you!
> 
> almosthere - Sorry to hear about your BFN too. At least you know it was early though so there's plenty of time for that to change. And now you have an extra symptom too! :haha:
> 
> Hopin4amunche - I was just crossing my fingers for you testing on Monday & then I saw your post saying AF arrived! I hope you get your BFP soon. I'm on cd1 of cycle 4 too so hopefully this will be our cycle!
> 
> NT123 - BFNs are so hard to see, aren't they? How long have you been trying now? I'd definitely recommend going to see the doctor - I went to mine this week & already feel the better of it. Hope you get your BFP before that & you can go to the doctor for another test altogether! 10dpo is bang on time for IB :thumbup: I'd leave it another day to test if you can.
> 
> minni2906 - I got to cd45 & thought I was bad! 78?? I can't even imagine! Definitely get on to the doctor.
> 
> Elhaym - Good luck this cycle! Sorry about your loss :hugs:
> 
> BeverlyLN - Delighted to hear you had a nice holiday! I'd love a holiday this year... Sorry to hear AF arrived though. Sounds like a good plan to stop tracking for a bit.
> 
> *AFM - *AF has finally arrived (after a 45 day cycle & 20 days of spotting) & I have never been as happy for her to arrive in my life! :haha: I had my blood tests yesterday so am waiting on those results & my ultrasound is booked for next week. I just hope I can get an appointment with the hospital for soon enough & see what's going on.

Thanks karry :) 
I am 10 dpo today and still a bfn :(
Im not depressed over it though :D X


----------



## echo

Anyone else feel a little weird buying a PILE of hpt's at the dollar store?


----------



## jaymarie1991

Af due tomorrow and I hope it doesn't show!!!


----------



## Jai Me

echo said:


> Anyone else feel a little weird buying a PILE of hpt's at the dollar store?

Ive never bought them from there before, but always see them. Are they pretty reliable??? :thumbup:


----------



## echo

Jai Me said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel a little weird buying a PILE of hpt's at the dollar store?
> 
> Ive never bought them from there before, but always see them. Are they pretty reliable??? :thumbup:Click to expand...

They are reputably very sensitive, BUT you cannot read them after 10 minutes. They are prone to evaps. Evil, thick pink ones.


----------



## jem_5500

Hello!!

3 tests and 3 :bfp: so excited please be a sticky bean xxxxxx husband in shock and keeps looking to see if the line has gone! lol

jay good luck xxx

echo I buy mine from amazon! then only the people packaging them I am bonkers! lol but still gone out and bought others, tomorrow I will be getting a digi as well I am sure!!


----------



## echo

jem_5500 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> 3 tests and 3 :bfp: so excited please be a sticky bean xxxxxx husband in shock and keeps looking to see if the line has gone! lol
> 
> jay good luck xxx
> 
> echo I buy mine from amazon! then only the people packaging them I am bonkers! lol but still gone out and bought others, tomorrow I will be getting a digi as well I am sure!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jewls48

Hey ladies just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to all of you waiting. To those who the witch got, I'm sorry and best of luck to you all in Febuary.

AFM, I am 10 dpo today and starting to get very antsy about testing. Not too many symptoms to obsess over just a stuffy nose and some cramping. I'm thinking I might test Monday at 13 dpo instead of waiting till Tuesday. I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## ms.ks

Can you please add me to January 19th?

Thank you!


----------



## couturecuts

come on mail! i just checked the tracking number and my tests arrive today! ahhh i wish i had a window i could see the maiolbox from. AHHHHHHH i must test, must test must poas!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Lol @couture!!!! I felt the same way. Tested today and yesterday: bfn!! I know its early Idk why i do this to myself. Lol I feel extra out!


----------



## couturecuts

taurusmom05 said:


> Lol @couture!!!! I felt the same way. Tested today and yesterday: bfn!! I know its early Idk why i do this to myself. Lol I feel extra out!

BFN, DUH ME I should have known, but hey, it made me realize, yup, its too early to tell still. so just be patient. i got my last bfp on AF due day, just wish i knew when that was this cycle haha. oh well, i can hold off for sunday now i think safely.


----------



## Leinzlove

jem_5500 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> 3 tests and 3 :bfp: so excited please be a sticky bean xxxxxx husband in shock and keeps looking to see if the line has gone! lol
> 
> jay good luck xxx
> 
> echo I buy mine from amazon! then only the people packaging them I am bonkers! lol but still gone out and bought others, tomorrow I will be getting a digi as well I am sure!!

Congratulations!! Wooo-hooo! Have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

jem_5500 - Massive congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## rachieroo

jem_5500 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> 3 tests and 3 :bfp: so excited please be a sticky bean xxxxxx husband in shock and keeps looking to see if the line has gone! lol
> 
> jay good luck xxx
> 
> echo I buy mine from amazon! then only the people packaging them I am bonkers! lol but still gone out and bought others, tomorrow I will be getting a digi as well I am sure!!

Congratulations!!! I love how lucky this thread is :happydance: x


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi can i be put down for testing on the 29th please...
congrats on all the bfp 
GL to everyone


----------



## skeet9924

echo said:


> Anyone else feel a little weird buying a PILE of hpt's at the dollar store?

I buy mine there all the time.. And yeah I feel very strange.. But they work:)


----------



## almosthere

echo said:


> Anyone else feel a little weird buying a PILE of hpt's at the dollar store?

ummmmmmmmmmm YES!!! IDK why but i feel embarrassed like i am some maniac and the one time i go by myself to buy 10 it is like packed with customers like i have never seen before, only one register open, and the guy at the register wishes me luck bhahahha sooo awk!!


----------



## echo

almosthere said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel a little weird buying a PILE of hpt's at the dollar store?
> 
> ummmmmmmmmmm YES!!! IDK why but i feel embarrassed like i am some maniac and the one time i go by myself to buy 10 it is like packed with customers like i have never seen before, only one register open, and the guy at the register wishes me luck bhahahha sooo awk!!Click to expand...

I know! When I first started buying them I was going once or twice a day and buying one, until I realized I had absolutely no self control whatsoever and finally caved and bought 8.


----------



## READY4OURBABY

Darkest~ WOOHOO:happydance:

Princess & Rachie & Magna & Jem~ Congrats!!!

almost~ i had the burning at 7-9dpo...so dont count yourself out yet

fairy~ its better to use fmu but yes you can hold it for 4 hrs and poas

nt123~ yep. it seems to be a bit early for af to show. GL & FX!

elhaym~ welcome:hi:

hopin~ i would say wait a few days then test again. you never know. FX!

karry~ i hoping for good results for you:thumbup: i took another test today and its still + so its starting to really sink in that its real. im so tired and cant sleep. im peeing all the time. and having super stretching pain:nope: but i know its all gonna be worth it.


----------



## almosthere

thanks i have not tested today can you all believe it?! so think i will end up testing tomorrow and if bfn prob will make dh come to buy ONE MORE with me hehe


----------



## PrincessTaz

Almost - I had burning too around 8/9dpo but didn't think anything of it, I thought I was getting a uti! Good luck


----------



## DBCG

Im out, witch got me. Its ok though. I am enjoying a lovely glass of wine with DH. I stopped and got a BBT tonight, and joined FF. So not only will I have the OPK this month, I will also use the BBT. I am shocked at how positive I am and how hopeful I am. I know this was our first month trying, and I felt horrible for wanting it so bad to happen. But all of you women are an inspiration, I know some of you have been trying for a while, and you all are soooo positive. Don't take this the wrong way but I hope to see NONE of you over in the February thread! Good luck everyone, I will be stopping by to see how everyone is doing. Baby Dust!:bunny:


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs: enjoy your glass of wine!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

So sorry dbcg... I love your enthusiasm for next month! I know you're gonna catch that egg!!! :)


----------



## AdaMarie

Yes, the nice thing about that :witch: is she brings tidings in red wine bottle form! Best time to enjoy a glass! Which is what I am doing!!
:wine:
Congrats to all the :bfp: this month! Hopefully your luck will carry over to February!

:dust:


----------



## almosthere

PrincessTaz said:


> Almost - I had burning too around 8/9dpo but didn't think anything of it, I thought I was getting a uti! Good luck

thanks for the hope but I'm convinced af is on her way just checked my cm and out came some pink cm ugh I remember this happening a couple cycles ago and got af really upset tn trying to understand why it is taking so long, on to cycle 5..:cry:


----------



## Hopin4amunche

Annie77 said:


> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin4amunche said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies I need help. Well I thought that AF had come. I was sure of it. Can anyone tell me why it has just completely stopped and it didn't even last a full day?
> 
> Sorry for getting personal but did you have intercourse last night. I have bled lightly after sex with some of my pregnancies due to cervical erosion. Maybe this could be the reason - was it bright red blood, brown or pink?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not personal at least not on here. No we did not have intercourse last night. It was a few spots of bright red and then brown. It was really weird.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My friend who is also one of my GP (don't book with her too often though!) had bleeding throughout weeks 3-5 due to a haematoma in her womb. Her daughter is now 16Click to expand...

Really. Well we shall wait and see. I did take a test this morning and it was a very faint positive but I was just telling myself I have line eye but then when I got home after work I know your not supposed to read it after ten minutes but you could sure see the line later! Who knows. I will just wait and see. I just wanted to be able to tell my Grandpa on his birthday that he is going to be a Great Grandpa and it would be such a blessing to him since he just had a heart attack 2 days before new years.


----------



## sharnw

almosthere said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Almost - I had burning too around 8/9dpo but didn't think anything of it, I thought I was getting a uti! Good luck
> 
> thanks for the hope but I'm convinced af is on her way just checked my cm and out came some pink cm ugh I remember this happening a couple cycles ago and got af really upset tn trying to understand why it is taking so long, on to cycle 5..:cry:Click to expand...

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af: IB IB IB IB IB IB


----------



## pjstensgaard

The :witch: got me tonight confirming my :bfn:. Onto cycle 4, for sure. :shrug:This is the one "Big Guns" has and holding out on me for! I just feel it. As soon as the :witch: is gone, DH and I are :sex:ing every other day til I get a :BFP: or that damned :witch: returns even if it kills us!!!LOL. 
:dust: to all!


----------



## sharnw

pjstensgaard said:


> The :witch: got me tonight confirming my :bfn:. Onto cycle 4, for sure. :shrug:This is the one "Big Guns" has and holding out on me for! I just feel it. As soon as the :witch: is gone, DH and I are :sex:ing every other day til I get a :BFP: or that damned :witch: returns even if it kills us!!!LOL.
> :dust: to all!

:hug:


----------



## couturecuts

UGH WHY CANT I GET A BFP OR AF SO I CAN HAVE A GLASS OF WINE TOO. BLAH!!!!!!!!!! i wont be happy till i get one of the two.


----------



## taurusmom05

Whats everyone's opinion on having a baby shower for your 2nd child? My friend is planning on having a shower for her second child soon, and she is getting a lot of feedback about how she should only have a 'sprinkle', just a diaper party or nothing at all bc she had a shower a few years ago for her first child. Just wondering what yours thoughts are on this!


----------



## NT123

karry1412 said:


> Sandy1222, Darkest, PrincessTaz, rachieroo & magnacarta - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> mrgn626, 28329, sdeitrick, Becyboo, fingersxxd, Jai Me, calista20, SJDsMommy & Inoue - Sorry to hear AF got you! Hope next month will be your month. :hugs:
> 
> AdaMarie - Sorry to hear AF got you too but it sounds like you're all sorted for next cycle! Hope you get that BFP soon!
> 
> READY4OURBABY - Me too! I just can't wait to get all my test results back & get my appointment in the hospital & find out what's going on. They might even be able to give me a helping hand. I just pray it's nothing serious. Hope you're doing well!
> 
> Angel baby - Sorry to hear you got a BFN :hugs: Has AF arrived yet?
> 
> LalaR - Your symptoms sound great! When are you thinking of testing?
> 
> ickle pand - That's so interesting! 10%! That's great!! And as you say, that was only 5 days in :thumbup:
> 
> pjstensgaard - Sorry to hear you got a BFN. Hopefully you were only 8 dpo at the time & it's still early. Have you tested again since? And it would be so great to be due on your anniversary! And obviously great also that your DH has a greater chance of being home for the birth :hugs: And I'm just starting cycle 4 too so good luck to us both!
> 
> ashknowsbest - I'm glad you got the news you were looking for from the doctor. And it's also great that you'll get some help if you're still trying next month.
> 
> Sharnw - Sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: What dpo are you on? Did you test early? You're still in til AF arrives - hope she stays away from you!
> 
> almosthere - Sorry to hear about your BFN too. At least you know it was early though so there's plenty of time for that to change. And now you have an extra symptom too! :haha:
> 
> Hopin4amunche - I was just crossing my fingers for you testing on Monday & then I saw your post saying AF arrived! I hope you get your BFP soon. I'm on cd1 of cycle 4 too so hopefully this will be our cycle!
> 
> NT123 - BFNs are so hard to see, aren't they? How long have you been trying now? I'd definitely recommend going to see the doctor - I went to mine this week & already feel the better of it. Hope you get your BFP before that & you can go to the doctor for another test altogether! 10dpo is bang on time for IB :thumbup: I'd leave it another day to test if you can.
> 
> minni2906 - I got to cd45 & thought I was bad! 78?? I can't even imagine! Definitely get on to the doctor.
> 
> Elhaym - Good luck this cycle! Sorry about your loss :hugs:
> 
> BeverlyLN - Delighted to hear you had a nice holiday! I'd love a holiday this year... Sorry to hear AF arrived though. Sounds like a good plan to stop tracking for a bit.
> 
> *AFM - *AF has finally arrived (after a 45 day cycle & 20 days of spotting) & I have never been as happy for her to arrive in my life! :haha: I had my blood tests yesterday so am waiting on those results & my ultrasound is booked for next week. I just hope I can get an appointment with the hospital for soon enough & see what's going on.

Thanks, im going to wait until 14th before i test. Had a short burst of being desperate to test but going to bide my time and wait it out. that way i dont get a bfp just af. i think this is cycle 7 which is no time really but i just want to be checked out.


----------



## Sholi

taurusmom05 said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! 8dpo and having zero symptoms! Id love to have somehing by now, even tho i know its still early. Can't wait to test in the next few days!!! This tww is so close to being over!
> 
> How is everyone else today?
> 
> Hey I'm just waiting for ovulation to come round and try again, but my period only lasted 2 days instead of the usual 5. It seems very weird. What do you think?
> 
> Btw, my friend never had any symptoms, just huge boobs and she was pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> That makes me feel a little more reassured!! Two weeks is entirely too long. It's like a super lojg ongoing joke from mother nature. Lol
> So weird your af was only 2 days! Was it bright red??Click to expand...

I tested just in case and it was bfn, very strange. Oh well, roll on 31st jan


----------



## Sholi

taurusmom05 said:


> Whats everyone's opinion on having a baby shower for your 2nd child? My friend is planning on having a shower for her second child soon, and she is getting a lot of feedback about how she should only have a 'sprinkle', just a diaper party or nothing at all bc she had a shower a few years ago for her first child. Just wondering what yours thoughts are on this!

Why should the second child be any different? It's her baby she can do as she likes. GO SECOND BABY SHOWER!!!!!


----------



## Sholi

echo said:


> Anyone else feel a little weird buying a PILE of hpt's at the dollar store?

If I could I would. We only have the expensive ones here, no other choices. I'm considering buyin them online. Would love to see the custom officer's face at the post office, when he asks me what's in the box :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies I'm in disbelief I tested around 12 or 1 and got a :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







20120107_011744.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## NT123

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I'm in disbelief I tested around 12 or 1 and got a :bfp:

Yay well done!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months! How many dpo were u?


----------



## Sholi

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I'm in disbelief I tested around 12 or 1 and got a :bfp:

OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy for you!!!!!! Congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months :baby:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Looneycarter - yay, conratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## norahbattie

Sholi said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel a little weird buying a PILE of hpt's at the dollar store?
> 
> If I could I would. We only have the expensive ones here, no other choices. I'm considering buyin them online. Would love to see the custom officer's face at the post office, when he asks me what's in the box :laugh2::laugh2:Click to expand...


Where are you based Sholi? If in the UK check out amazon, 50 hpts for £7, you can POAS to your hearts content


----------



## Looneycarter

I was expecting my af today so I think 14! I'm so nervous I had thru the test away because I saw 1 line but the positive beat the control line so I'm not sure if it a true :bfp:


----------



## debzie

Looneycarter if the hcg is high enough the positve will show straight away as soon as your urine hits the reaction strip. I would say that says you have the biggest fattest positive. Congtatulations.


----------



## Sholi

norahbattie said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel a little weird buying a PILE of hpt's at the dollar store?
> 
> If I could I would. We only have the expensive ones here, no other choices. I'm considering buyin them online. Would love to see the custom officer's face at the post office, when he asks me what's in the box :laugh2::laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are you based Sholi? If in the UK check out amazon, 50 hpts for £7, you can POAS to your hearts contentClick to expand...

Hi I'm in Gibraltar. I just had a look at eBay and they have 20 hpts for less than £3. I'm going to wait till next cycle, if i don't get a bfp, then I'll buy them. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Looneycarter

oh I was scared lol!


----------



## Sholi

Looneycarter said:


> oh I was scared lol!

Don't be it's pretty clear that it's a bfp. Enjoy it


----------



## Looneycarter

thanks ladies!!! I though the control line was suppose to come first but the result did! I usually buy digitals


----------



## Sholi

Looneycarter said:


> thanks ladies!!! I though the control line was suppose to come first but the result did! I usually buy digitals

You need to change how you are currently feeling 'blah' won't do anymore!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

I know right lol!!! I'm thrilled


----------



## LalaR

karry1412 said:


> Sandy1222, Darkest, PrincessTaz, rachieroo & magnacarta - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> mrgn626, 28329, sdeitrick, Becyboo, fingersxxd, Jai Me, calista20, SJDsMommy & Inoue - Sorry to hear AF got you! Hope next month will be your month. :hugs:
> 
> AdaMarie - Sorry to hear AF got you too but it sounds like you're all sorted for next cycle! Hope you get that BFP soon!
> 
> READY4OURBABY - Me too! I just can't wait to get all my test results back & get my appointment in the hospital & find out what's going on. They might even be able to give me a helping hand. I just pray it's nothing serious. Hope you're doing well!
> 
> Angel baby - Sorry to hear you got a BFN :hugs: Has AF arrived yet?
> 
> LalaR - Your symptoms sound great! When are you thinking of testing?
> 
> ickle pand - That's so interesting! 10%! That's great!! And as you say, that was only 5 days in :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *AFM - *AF has finally arrived (after a 45 day cycle & 20 days of spotting) & I have never been as happy for her to arrive in my life! :haha: I had my blood tests yesterday so am waiting on those results & my ultrasound is booked for next week. I just hope I can get an appointment with the hospital for soon enough & see what's going on.

2nd day dip now so not really planning on testing unless af is late. Due monday or tuesday so will test wednesday if nothing by then. I really believe I am out though.

I hope you get on ok at the hospital and find out what has happened. Hoping to see your BFP soon!!


----------



## Annie77

Congrats loony! Am do happy that your prayers have been answered 

I did lots of praying last night as I was having some discomfort on my right side and had myself convinced that I was implanting in my right tube, just as I did last August. I was eating for Scotland yesterday but today - some heartburn like feelings and mild nausea. So either I'm preggers or coming fun with stomach bug. Just so nervous it is in my tube again :-(


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanks love I hope yours come true well they are coming true I believe!


----------



## 8buzzybee8

Hey ladies,

Just to let you know I'm putting off testing till the 10th. I've had a fair amount of mid cycle bleeding so going to give it another day or two now it's stopped. Will update on 10th. Fingers crossed and baby dust for everyone xxxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Looneycarter said:


> I know right lol!!! I'm thrilled

Congrats :happydance:

I'm finding it so hard not to poas :rofl:


----------



## rachieroo

Congratulations looneycarter! h&h 9 months! x


----------



## jaymarie1991

well af is due today but i usually have watery cm right about now, and im having thick white so maybe somethings gonna go down? i have no pg tests here and dont think ill be buying any till tuesday so ill let you kno if it comes throughout the day, my af is extremely regular, so if it doesn't come by this afternoon i kno im in!!!!!!


----------



## Andrieflower

I'm 16dpo and will (hopefully) be testing on Monday :o


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats to Looneycarter and jem_5500 on your BFPs! :happydance: Loving all the BFPs in this thread! xx


----------



## almosthere

hi ladies, pretty sure im out BFN today at 10dpo-and when i wiped after testing, brown spotting, not cm, just the color brown more like a flow is around the corner....=(


----------



## almosthere

oh yes and my temp dipped today...


----------



## Andrieflower

How long is your cycle usually? Maybe it's implantation bleeding, and implantation temp dip...?


----------



## Andrieflower

https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/qt/implantationdip.htm


----------



## almosthere

i have not had a set cycle b.c i came of bcps in sept and still has not regulated. my cycles are on my siggy, looks like this one will be somewhere between 26-28days long....only a short 26 if af comes full flow later tonight


----------



## almosthere

thanks for the hope and help! but almost 99 percent sure its not IB my af has been very light and brown more than red, although i do get a day or 2 of a small bit of red flow. =)


----------



## echo

Almost----stay positive. 10 dpo is still early.
GL Jay!
Congrats Looney!
Annie---I just have a feeling this is your month. Thinking non-ectopic thoughts for you.

afm....tested, too early of course, but I was testing to see if this batch of $store would give evaps like the last batch. And....no evap! (and no bfp, as its waayyy too early).


----------



## ickle pand

Still no peak on my CBFM :( Only 4 more days of testing so it'd better happen soon!


----------



## almosthere

gl ickle


----------



## echo

almosthere said:


> thanks for the hope and help! but almost 99 percent sure its not IB my af has been very light and brown more than red, although i do get a day or 2 of a small bit of red flow. =)

My periods are always light, 2 days of flow and like 5-6 days of spotting. 2-8 tablespoons per cycle are normal. You can still get pregnant on an irregular cycle. 
IF (BIG IF) this is not your month, maybe you want to have your lining checked to see if its getting thick enough. I would, but I can't afford a specialist right now. You could be getting pregnant, but not "sticking".
Where in Mass are you (if I may ask?)


----------



## Annie77

echo said:


> Almost----stay positive. 10 dpo is still early.
> GL Jay!
> Congrats Looney!
> Annie---I just have a feeling this is your month. Thinking non-ectopic thoughts for you.
> 
> afm....tested, too early of course, but I was testing to see if this batch of $store would give evaps like the last batch. And....no evap! (and no bfp, as its waayyy too early).

Thanks echo. Turns out the mild nausea I described earlier was untrue. I feel pretty poorly with heartburn/gallstones type pain. No appetite but going to try some soup just to try something. Whether this is a bug or symptom I am soooo unhappy - I hate vomiting and have been so lucky to not have ms before.

Not sure if I want BFP if this is ahead of me :-(


----------



## SophL

Congratulations to all the ladies with BFP and big hugs to all the ladies who the witch got.

Almost - stay positive, you are never out until the with gets you! Implantation can occur at 10DPO!

AFM... I tested this morning with an IC at 12DPO and not even a hint of a positive. I have slightly tender swollen bbs, slight cramping on occasion and am tired. But I'm pretty sure all of that is due to PMT and the stress I'm under at the moment affecting my sleep. I will test again on Monday :)


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats to all the :bfp: happy and healthy 9 months!! 

So sorry to all the ladies that the :witch: got!! 
:dust: for next cycle and :dust: to those still waiting

Afm- I was going to give in and poas this morning, but I'm at my oh house and turns out I left my hpt at home ... Guess I'm going to have to wait!!!


----------



## Canada8

Looneycarter said:


> I was expecting my af today so I think 14! I'm so nervous I had thru the test away because I saw 1 line but the positive beat the control line so I'm not sure if it a true :bfp:


Congrats! I read on an earlier thread that your niece kept on saying baby or something like that to you when you held her! I guess she was right! Welcome to the 2012 club!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## almosthere

echo said:


> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the hope and help! but almost 99 percent sure its not IB my af has been very light and brown more than red, although i do get a day or 2 of a small bit of red flow. =)
> 
> My periods are always light, 2 days of flow and like 5-6 days of spotting. 2-8 tablespoons per cycle are normal. You can still get pregnant on an irregular cycle.
> IF (BIG IF) this is not your month, maybe you want to have your lining checked to see if its getting thick enough. I would, but I can't afford a specialist right now. You could be getting pregnant, but not "sticking".
> Where in Mass are you (if I may ask?)Click to expand...

thanks all but had red flow today so any day now the full witch will show. a little upset because now seems like my LP is shorter than my 12 day last cycle (although maybe it was 10 days as i spotted on day 10 and 11 of my LP). and i am going to my regular OBGYN because I have had abnormal mid cycle spotting so they want to check my cervix, can they check my lining too?!

and i did not realize you were from MA too echo! I am in between the Boston and Worcester area! closer to worcester, you?


----------



## Looneycarter

Canada8 said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> I was expecting my af today so I think 14! I'm so nervous I had thru the test away because I saw 1 line but the positive beat the control line so I'm not sure if it a true :bfp:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I read on an earlier thread that your niece kept on saying baby or something like that to you when you held her! I guess she was right! Welcome to the 2012 club!!:thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks you!!! I'm going to call my sister and let her know lol


----------



## couturecuts

almosthere said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the hope and help! but almost 99 percent sure its not IB my af has been very light and brown more than red, although i do get a day or 2 of a small bit of red flow. =)
> 
> My periods are always light, 2 days of flow and like 5-6 days of spotting. 2-8 tablespoons per cycle are normal. You can still get pregnant on an irregular cycle.
> IF (BIG IF) this is not your month, maybe you want to have your lining checked to see if its getting thick enough. I would, but I can't afford a specialist right now. You could be getting pregnant, but not "sticking".
> Where in Mass are you (if I may ask?)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks all but had red flow today so any day now the full witch will show. a little upset because now seems like my LP is shorter than my 12 day last cycle (although maybe it was 10 days as i spotted on day 10 and 11 of my LP). and i am going to my regular OBGYN because I have had abnormal mid cycle spotting so they want to check my cervix, can they check my lining too?!
> 
> and i did not realize you were from MA too echo! I am in between the Boston and Worcester area! closer to worcester, you?Click to expand...

sorry to hear you may be out almostthere. ill prob be with ya!


----------



## ashknowsbest

almosthere - sorry to hear you might be out ! At least your going to your OBGYN to see why you're having that mid cycle spotting hopefully that will give you some answers! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies OH has gone away to work again after coming home for one night. Don't think I have ovulated yet as I still.have some ewcm. Just hope and pray that I have a chance. Going to try and chill out as at the end of the day there is nothing more i can Do now. Looks like i will be ovulating slightly later than the past two cycles but still within my norm.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can I get some input on my chart ... what do you guys think? Even though it was only a .2 degree temp dip could that still be implantation?


----------



## ickle pand

I hope you ov soon Debzie. Hoping I do too and then we can be cycle buddies :) Did you see on the other thread that Clobo got her BFP?


----------



## babybelle30

Hello ladies - got my bfp today on a digi - pregnant 1-2 at 9/10dpo! Congrats to all who have got their bfp this month and a massive good luck to all testing soon xxxx


----------



## debzie

Looneycarter said:


> I was expecting my af today so I think 14! I'm so nervous I had thru the test away because I saw 1 line but the positive beat the control line so I'm not sure if it a true :bfp:




ickle pand said:


> I hope you ov soon Debzie. Hoping I do too and then we can be cycle buddies :) Did you see on the other thread that Clobo got her BFP?

hi hun i really hope you ov soon. Do you think the soy has delayed ovulation? would be nice to be cycle buddies again. Yeah saw clobo had her bfp im over the moon for her. Must be our turn soon. X


----------



## lanicol12

babybelle30 said:


> Hello ladies - got my bfp today on a digi - pregnant 1-2 at 9/10dpo! Congrats to all who have got their bfp this month and a massive good luck to all testing soon xxxx

Awww WOW, congratulations x


----------



## NT123

Ok after saying a couple of days ago about a possible IB, just bd'd and after (tmi alert) there was a small amount of blood, what does this mean, I've never spotted between AF's before!


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats babybelle! :D


----------



## sharnw

11 DPO BFN grrrrrr


----------



## DBCG

So as all of you know I thought the witch had arrived yesterday. I am very normal, and had a little spotting, which always happens before full on witch. I felt like I was about to start full on, so I knew I was not pregnant.

Well this morning I woke up and went about my morning, I was shocked the witch had not arrived in full force yet, and since I am a POAS addict I did one more IC and I saw a faint line....

I never get line eye, so I really felt it was for real....

I had a clear blue digi left over from a few months ago...I tested and it said PREGNANT!!!!

I am freaking out....and I had wine last night....ugggggggg


----------



## NT123

Congrats DBCG!!! Happy and healthy 9 months! X


----------



## rachieroo

Congrats on the new bfp's xxx


----------



## Jewls48

Congrats! Happy & healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Tinatin

DBCG said:


> So as all of you know I thought the witch had arrived yesterday. I am very normal, and had a little spotting, which always happens before full on witch. I felt like I was about to start full on, so I knew I was not pregnant.
> 
> Well this morning I woke up and went about my morning, I was shocked the witch had not arrived in full force yet, and since I am a POAS addict I did one more IC and I saw a faint line....
> 
> I never get line eye, so I really felt it was for real....
> 
> I had a clear blue digi left over from a few months ago...I tested and it said PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> I am freaking out....and I had wine last night....ugggggggg

Congrats!!! And don't worry about the wine. Plenty of people drink before they know they're pregnant, and it's too early to harm the baby. My OBGYN even allows a glass of wine a week while pg. It's totally fine. Just be excited! :happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

DBCG said:


> So as all of you know I thought the witch had arrived yesterday. I am very normal, and had a little spotting, which always happens before full on witch. I felt like I was about to start full on, so I knew I was not pregnant.
> 
> Well this morning I woke up and went about my morning, I was shocked the witch had not arrived in full force yet, and since I am a POAS addict I did one more IC and I saw a faint line....
> 
> I never get line eye, so I really felt it was for real....
> 
> I had a clear blue digi left over from a few months ago...I tested and it said PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> I am freaking out....and I had wine last night....ugggggggg

OMG yay! Congratulations! Please don't worry about the wine, you weren't to know and a bit won't hurt! xx


----------



## RebeccaLO

DCBG - I think that is the funniest thing! Congratulations - have a wine to celebrate ;)


----------



## PrincessTaz

DCBG & babybelle30 - Wahoo congrats guys, wishing you both a happy and healthy 9!

DCBG don't worry about the wine, loads of people drink before they know they are pregnant.

Sorry to everyone who got their AF, wishing you lots of luck and :dust: for next cycle


----------



## Elhaym

Just been looking back at the first page and wow there is a lot of BFPs there :D

let's hope this is a lucky thread!


----------



## WantaBelly

I was down to test on the 9th but I busted it out and mark me down for a BFP please............ Fx'd for all the other wonderful ladies!!


----------



## Elhaym

WantaBelly said:


> I was down to test on the 9th but I busted it out and mark me down for a BFP please............ Fx'd for all the other wonderful ladies!!

See? :haha: And ANOTHER one! Yay! :happydance:

Congrats and have a h&h 9 months! x


----------



## momwannabe81

FX it is lucky, should be entering tww tomorrow or monday and took clomid this cycle.

Congrats on all the BFPs


----------



## Ilikecake

Ladies, would ib be happening around now? Went to the toilet earlier and had 2 spots of red blood, nothing since. :shrug:


----------



## babybelle30

Ilikecake - could well be ib. Sounds promising, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Opps sorry

WantaBelly - Congrats! Wishing you a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Elhaym

Sorry I was congratulating Wantabelly :) no bfp for me yet! x


----------



## taurusmom05

I love seeing the BFP's! Congrats ladies!! :)

Dbcg- I absolutely love how you got such a lovely suprise today!!!!!!!! Yaaaay!!!

9dpo today... Not feeling a thing. Feeling out this month... Can't explain it, just feel like I can tell af will be here soon. Maybe im just feeling moody and pessimistic!! Lol 

I hope everyone is doing well. i havent posted much the past couple days. my mom had a procedure done on her back yesterday so I've been at her house trying to make sure everything is easy for her. Cooking, cleaning for her.... The whole 9. All is well tho! 

Here's to af not showing her mean, ugly, nasty face in the next few days!!!!


----------



## faithbabies

Congrats to all the bfp's!! such a lucky thread! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
/COLOR]

AFM~ 8dpo no more spotting since 5-6dpo and mild rt sided ovary cramps today..reminds me of af type cramps that i sometimes get about this time...af due around 14dpo and i usually but not always, start spotting dark around 10dpo so ....will wait and see:coffee:
fingers crossed and prayers going up for all of us in the 2ww.....


----------



## faithbabies

lol sorry for the last post...had some extra letters in it :haha::blush:


----------



## echo

This is a lucky thread, huh?
CONGRATS to the new BFP's!


----------



## echo

almosthere said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almosthere said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the hope and help! but almost 99 percent sure its not IB my af has been very light and brown more than red, although i do get a day or 2 of a small bit of red flow. =)
> 
> My periods are always light, 2 days of flow and like 5-6 days of spotting. 2-8 tablespoons per cycle are normal. You can still get pregnant on an irregular cycle.
> IF (BIG IF) this is not your month, maybe you want to have your lining checked to see if its getting thick enough. I would, but I can't afford a specialist right now. You could be getting pregnant, but not "sticking".
> Where in Mass are you (if I may ask?)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks all but had red flow today so any day now the full witch will show. a little upset because now seems like my LP is shorter than my 12 day last cycle (although maybe it was 10 days as i spotted on day 10 and 11 of my LP). and i am going to my regular OBGYN because I have had abnormal mid cycle spotting so they want to check my cervix, can they check my lining too?!
> 
> and i did not realize you were from MA too echo! I am in between the Boston and Worcester area! closer to worcester, you?Click to expand...

They check your lining at a certain time of your cycle, but I'm not sure when, but it must be after af and before o, when estrogen is building it. I hear a 6 or more is good, under 6 is too thin. Millimeters, I think?

I'm on Cape. Don't ever move here. Sand trap.


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi Ladies,

Congrats on all the BFP's so far this month and hugs to all that the witch has visited .....

AFM: Well it doesnt look like I actually Oed last month I was down to test on the 31st and got a BFN....tested during the week and got the most horrendous evap line that gave me a false + as tested yesterday and was definately a BFN :growlmad:

I have absolutely no idea where AF has gone FF says i Oed on 17th Dec but obviously I didn't, temps before 31st dec where very erratic but seem to have settled down a bit now.

Why is it that every cycle prior to TTC was smack on date.....never have i experienced so many problems with AF as i have the past 5 cycles Arrrrrgggghhhhh they just seem to be doing what they want lately. 
I had hormones checked back in Novemeber after Octobers AF went Awol and i was 4 days late for Nov's visit and they all came back fine....


I just havent got a clue anymore :shrug:

Mrs MM can you put me down for 30th if AF doesnt arrive before that I will then be 2 months late will have to test again before going to doc as she wont see me until 2 cycles have been missed.


FXed for all yet to test xxxx

sorry about rant ......deep breathe and relax


----------



## Ilikecake

babybelle30 said:


> Ilikecake - could well be ib. Sounds promising, fingers crossed for you!

Thank you! :thumbup:

I'm feeling optimistic as I've had none since.


----------



## debzie

Congratulations on all the bfps they are coming thick and fast.

Afm. Have no clue if i have ovulated yet think im still to ov by cm and co but not temping or poking this month and it feels so strange not knowing. Need to ov today or tomortow to have a chance this cyclr come on eggy.


----------



## cooch

I stumbled across this thread, what a lucky thread. Wow so many BFP's. Congratulations girls!!!

I'm testing 16th only if I'm late as my HCG injections will show a positive anyway. 

Best of luck x


----------



## debzie

arghhhhhhhh just checked and ave really watery cm he type I get a few days before ov or at 3 dpo. Wish I had been BBTing and OPKing now this is as stressfull not knowing.


----------



## QueenKingfish

Hi, I'm new :) Please put me down for Jan 12th 

:dust: to all!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ah I had such a temp rise today. I want to test. But I won't!!!


----------



## Sunnie1984

ashknowsbest said:


> Ah I had such a temp rise today. I want to test. But I won't!!!


Whatever you do don't test! If that was implantation dip yesterday, it can take up to 5 days for Hcg to show in the urine. 

Stay away from the stick! :wink wink:


FXD for you, hoping you get your BFP.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks sunnie!! I'm trying so hard to not test. It's just so exciting because this chart is so different then my other ones. Never had a dip in temp like that then an increase!!!


----------



## NT123

ok so im still getting spotting this morning but not due until next saturday:-
im thinking given that i have a 19 day lp i either:-

a) have a cycle change from 35 days to 28 days ( maybe due to taking conception plus vitamins

b) im having an early mc

c) its implantations bleeding

Im so fed up, i just want to know what the hell is going on and it just gets more and more complicated.


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats to all the BFPs!!
hoping I join you in 2 days time!

xx


----------



## Jewls48

Hey ladies! Last night I was taking care of my patients at work when all of a sudden I started gagging n bearly made it to the bathroom, as soon as I got home, I tested and BFP! I'm in shock but so happy, thank you all for your support during the last few months n baby dust to all of you waiting.


----------



## DBCG

For the ladies who are still in their 2ww. I had no symptoms at all. I am a POAS addict, and had a BFN dpo 6,7,8,9,10,11 I just knew I was out. Did not get my BFP till dpo 13. Dont give up hope, as one lady said in here before you are not out until the Witch gets you (just dont be like me and assume its the witch, make sure it is really her lol!)

I just know how I felt seeing all those BFN....dont give up hope. All of our bodies are different, some may have every symptom some may have none.

Baby Dust!


----------



## SophL

MORE BFP :), such a lucky thread.

Thank you DBCG, that's very reassuring. Looking forward to testing tomorrow at 14DPO. After negative at 12DPO. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sholi

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks sunnie!! I'm trying so hard to not test. It's just so exciting because this chart is so different then my other ones. Never had a dip in temp like that then an increase!!!

I'm SOOO hooked on your progress. Fingers super crossed for your bfp. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sunnie1984

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks sunnie!! I'm trying so hard to not test. It's just so exciting because this chart is so different then my other ones. Never had a dip in temp like that then an increase!!!

Exactly! I felt the same this cycle, because I suddenly stopped having wildly swinging temperatures, they suddenly became quiet steady. But even if you have a fertilised egg implanting, your body doesn't even know it yet. 

I know how awful the BFN's are, trust me, better to wait until 14DPO and then test, save the additional disappointment from an early BFN. 

Hang on in there, I'm sure this will be your month. 



Jewls48 said:


> Hey ladies! Last night I was taking care of my patients at work when all of a sudden I started gagging n bearly made it to the bathroom, as soon as I got home, I tested and BFP! I'm in shock but so happy, thank you all for your support during the last few months n baby dust to all of you waiting.

Congratulations! See you in 1st Tri

Good luck everyone, lets get you all over into 1st Tri! 

xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sholi - I'm so hooked on my chart, it's ridiculous! I just keep looking at it and comparing it to the other months! I need to stop, I know! I just really hope this is it! 

Sunnie -Iit's good to know that you also had a difference in your chart when you got your bfp! That makes me feel happy! I'm really trying to not get my hopes up but I'm really happy right now ... even if it's not a BFP I'm just happy because my prolactin is under control now and so I have a better chance! Well ... I guess all we can do is wait!


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: debzie x get chasing that eggy hope your part of this lucky month xx

Almost there how's you? Xx

Congrats on all the new bf's :happydance:

:dust: :dust: everyone else xx


----------



## LalaR

I'm out. AF appeared early this cycle as I think I ov'd early. On to February for me! Next ov date coincides with the anniversary of us getting together and of us getting engaged so I hope that is a lucky omen!
Congratulations to all the BFPs so far & here's hoping not too many of you waiting to test will have to follow me into the Feb thread.


----------



## Ilikecake

If I did have IB yesterday, when would be the earliest I could test? I'm 9dpo today.


----------



## ashknowsbest

You should wait at least 2-3 days I would say .... =D


----------



## NT123

I'm out, af arrived a week early, god knows what is going on, 3 months of 29 days, 3 months of 35 days, now back to 29 days!!! Urgh so sick of this.


----------



## leahsmama

AF is due for me tomorrow i'm pretty sure she'll show up since DH and I only had one chance to try during my fertile time. 

I've had no symptoms during TWW, but today I had a bloody nose and a bit of a burning sensation 'down there' after i went to the bathroom, which i dont recall ever feeling before... anyone know what that could be about? 

PS- Congrats to everyone that got their BFP's, and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Kros330

I finally got some spotting (unfortunately) and a BFN so I am out! I am really hoping this month is it for me! It would be right in time for Valentines day and my birthday!


----------



## Charisse28

BFN for me:(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

To all of you OPK users, do you girls think any of these are positive?
I am on CD21 and haven't seen a blatent in your face positive. I have never used OPKs before, so I don't know that I am one to get a very very dark positive, or if these are as close as I will get. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







CD 19 20 and 21.png
File size: 287.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sharnw

BFN today i am 12 dpo and got that mean ol' temp dip :(


----------



## Edamame

Lovetoteach86 said:


> To all of you OPK users, do you girls think any of these are positive?
> I am on CD21 and haven't seen a blatent in your face positive. I have never used OPKs before, so I don't know that I am one to get a very very dark positive, or if these are as close as I will get. What do you think?

Those look positive to me, especially CD19 and 20. Good luck! Are you tracking your temp as well?


----------



## debzie

Lovetoteach86 said:


> To all of you OPK users, do you girls think any of these are positive?
> I am on CD21 and haven't seen a blatent in your face positive. I have never used OPKs before, so I don't know that I am one to get a very very dark positive, or if these are as close as I will get. What do you think?

cd 19 and 20 are positive get to it lady. x


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Edamame said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> To all of you OPK users, do you girls think any of these are positive?
> I am on CD21 and haven't seen a blatent in your face positive. I have never used OPKs before, so I don't know that I am one to get a very very dark positive, or if these are as close as I will get. What do you think?
> 
> Those look positive to me, especially CD19 and 20. Good luck! Are you tracking your temp as well?Click to expand...

Yes, a link to my temps is on here down below on my signature.


----------



## faithbabies

just wanted to give some hugs to the bfn's and keep your eyes on the prize :) :hugs:

and congrats to the bfp's :happydance:

afm_9dpo....no symptoms....:shrug:


----------



## SIEGAL

Hi MrsMM!
You were supposed to put me down for the beginning of the month - I think you forgot but doesn't matter anyway as I got AF. I was soooo sad as I was very hopeful I would be pregnant after the miscarriage. Anyway, My cycles vary from 27-33 days but I know I will never wait the full 33 before I test so put me down for Jan 30 (CD 31) I think that is probably the longest I could possibly holdout if I don't get AF by then. THANKS again!


----------



## trying_baby

Hello,

I am testing on the 13th... 

I can't wait - it seems to have been forever this time. :shrug:


Fingers crossed for everyone testing...

:dust:


----------



## Kros330

Lovetoteach86 said:


> To all of you OPK users, do you girls think any of these are positive?
> I am on CD21 and haven't seen a blatent in your face positive. I have never used OPKs before, so I don't know that I am one to get a very very dark positive, or if these are as close as I will get. What do you think?


CD 20 looks positive to me! Good luck!!!


----------



## lomelly

well I think I actually got a proper period! It should be over tomorrow and if this cycle is anything like others I'll O in about a week or so.. fingers crossed, I haven't O'd in over 3 months!! (If I do O properly..) I will test Jan 30th. Thanks all :hugs:


----------



## Annie77

Just as I am rejoicing in not having too many symptoms (some ?IB discomfort on 6dpo & heartburn past two days) my husband has just asked if I am having cravings!!!

I normally drink loads of diet coke but at instance of my dd, bought a tray of diet irn bru at new year time. I had just opened my third can tonight when hubby looked at me and was like 'irn bru for this one instead of strawberry milk?' I have a 2 litre bottle & 8 cans of diet coke sitting next to the irn-bru but have been drinkng 3-4 cans of the bru for past 3 days. Ooops!

I didn't want to get his hopes up but now I think about it, this is unusual for me. When I was expecting my dd's I drank strawberry milk by the gallon but didn't think of it as a craving until the day after 1st dd was born and dh brought some to hospital. I was like 'take it away - where's my diet coke?'

BTW - Irn-bru is fantastic for hangovers so maybe my body is needing some pick me up?


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies another month af has shown her face I'm out, congrats to all the BFPs and I'll see some of u ladies in feb thread


----------



## skeet9924

:hugs: dancing


----------



## jaymarie1991

af now officially 2 days late idk it has never in my life been late


----------



## taurusmom05

Lomelly- FX you O this month!! :)

Annie- that craving sounds super promising!!!!! Can't wait to see your bfp!

Jay- test!!!!! That's so exciting!

Afm- a bit of cramping earlier as if af will be here in a few days. No symptoms at all! :( waaahhhhh lol it still feels like I just know af is coming. Wish I could remember how I felt before I found out I was preggo with DS in 2008!! Lol
Hope everyone is doing well! Like usual I've planned things almost everyday for this tww to keep my mind off of ttc. Had a big cook today out which was awesome! Tomorrow my in-laws will be here so that will help!

I tested this morning... Thought i could see a faint line on my ic, tested with frer, bfn. Hoping its still just too early. I'll try again at 12dpo!


----------



## jaymarie1991

I don't have any tests but I'm gonna buy some tomorrow ! I'll let u guys know


----------



## SophL

I think I may have got the beginnings of my BFP at 14DPO :D.


----------



## SophL




----------



## sharnw

SophL said:


> I think I may have got the beginnings of my BFP at 14DPO :D.

Congrats Soph!! did you test yesterday as well?


----------



## SophL

No I didn't, Sharn. I wanted to give it a 48 hour gap after my negative at 12DPO x


----------



## sharnw

Ok :) i made a couple of comments on your test thread :) looks good :D


----------



## taurusmom05

Soph- totally looks like a positive! Congrats!!!!!! It also gives me hope bc tonight at 10 goin on 11dpo I got a bfn!!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos!!


----------



## SophL

Thank you :). I have been waiting to try for 3 years and left medical school all for this moment. I hope everyone gets their BFPs very soon. This is a lucky thread and you all deserve it xx


----------



## Elhaym

SophL said:


> View attachment 322346

Yay, lovely BFP, congrats! :D

Sorry to all those the witch got :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sophl did you have many symptoms?


----------



## SophL

My boobs have reacted like they did when I was on the pill. Grown a cup size, solid and a bit tender. Also, I've had intermittent UTI symptoms for the first time in my life.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for sharing. I'm 9DPO waiting to test.


----------



## Ilikecake

I was naughty and tested today, bfn :(


----------



## 28329

Can I just say, ashknowsbest, your chart is looking fantastic!! Good luck for when you test.


----------



## ashknowsbest

28329 - thanks!!! FX'd this is it!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

Ilikecake said:


> I was naughty and tested today, bfn :(

Me too!! We arent out yet, tho! Still early! I've decided to stop testing until i miss af. I'm seriously driving myself insane. Lol


----------



## norahbattie

its killing me waiting like this, I am almost giving up hope, I am testing on the 14th properly with a FRER but have been using internet cheapies every morning and NOTHING!!!


----------



## taurusmom05

norahbattie said:


> its killing me waiting like this, I am almost giving up hope, I am testing on the 14th properly with a FRER but have been using internet cheapies every morning and NOTHING!!!

How many dpo are you? I've been testing every morning since 6dpo. Omg I feel crazy even typing that out. Lol


----------



## ickle pand

Yet another high for me this morning. Only 2 more tests on my CBFM so hopefully one of them will have my peak. I'm off work today because my arthritis is flaring up and I'm wondering if that could be delaying ovulation.


----------



## Ilikecake

taurusmom05 said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> I was naughty and tested today, bfn :(
> 
> Me too!! We arent out yet, tho! Still early! I've decided to stop testing until i miss af. I'm seriously driving myself insane. LolClick to expand...

I'm out of tests so I'll try and resist buying some (yeah right :haha:)
I feel crampy like AF is coming so I think I'm out.

I wish I could remember how I felt before James!


----------



## debzie

Well ladies looks like I am out this month, not because af has arrived. I knoew I had not ovulated and wanted to know what was going on so I did an opk....its the fatest positive I have ever had. No chance of bding as OH is away now until the 18th. Temp is still low. So unless he has super sperm that can last for 3-4 days I am well and truly out. I know there is a slim chance but not going to get my hopes up.

Anyway some good news I have been wanting to use a CBFM and had some bids on ebay but at the moment they are going for silly money. I went into our local boots to and there is a CBFM in the clearance section £25 apparently as they have changed their clearblue display they have no room for it. Gerrrrrrin. Just need the sticks and I am set for feb.


----------



## ickle pand

That's a shame Debzie but thats a great bargain on the CBFM. Make sure you buy the sticks online though - half the price of the shops.


----------



## debzie

Thanks amanda I couldnot believe it where do you get yours from?


----------



## pomeranian

im about 9dpo today, ive been having some symptoms since about 6dpo such as cramps, headaches, back ache, slight nausea, vivid dreams, feeling bloated, sensation in my tummy muscles like ive been doing a 100 sit ups the night before. Ive done a few HTC and they have all been BFN! Im starting to think that im imagining things!! 

its really hard not to keep testing when you want something so bad! my AF is due at the weekend so im just keeping my fingers crossed that she stays well away!


----------



## norahbattie

taurusmom05 said:


> norahbattie said:
> 
> 
> its killing me waiting like this, I am almost giving up hope, I am testing on the 14th properly with a FRER but have been using internet cheapies every morning and NOTHING!!!
> 
> How many dpo are you? I've been testing every morning since 6dpo. Omg I feel crazy even typing that out. LolClick to expand...

Hi Taurusmom05,
I'm slightly different to most people here, I'm spending most of days in the LTTC. I am on round 2 of clomid with a HCG trigger shot so I have been POAS since my injection on the 30th of December. The HCG has definitely passed through my system now so am longing for 2 little lines.
I really it appears soon I'm starting to lose hope. I POAS twice a day!! I'm using Internet cheapies so if anyoneis crazy it's me :D
I am currently 9 dpo, literally going with the days of the month which helps me keep track.


----------



## ickle pand

I get mine from eBay usually Debzie, sometimes Amazon. I must buy more actually for next cycle.


----------



## Elhaym

Aww Debz sorry you missed ov. That's a great bargain on the CBFM though, cheaper than the used ones on ebay! Thinking of getting one in a couple of months if no sign of a BFP, there are so many great success stories. xx


----------



## MrsMM24

I want to send a warm welcome to *MS KS, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, ANDRIEFLOWER, BABYBELLE30, TIGERLILLIE, COOCH, QUEENKINGFISH, SIEGAL, TRYING_BABY, and POMERANIAN*!! Sorry to see some of you over from December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


*SATURDAY*:cake:Happy Birthday SEAWEED EATER's DH!:cake:


:test::test:SATURDAY!!! *DBCG, FAIRYLAND, JAYMARIE1991, LOONEYCARTER, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, and WENDYK1*:test:


:test::test:SUNDAY!!! * CHATTY B, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, and SAKARI06*:test:



*TODAY!!* :cake:Happy Birthday HASTI2011!:cake:


:test::test:TODAY!!! * LEAHSMAMA, LOVE KNP, MRS MIGGINS, PEGGY80, and WANTABELLY*



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *JEM_5500, JEWLS48, LOONEYCARTER, BABYBELLE30, SOPHL, and WANTABELLY*:happydance::bfp: 



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, THAYNES, BEVERLEYLN, JANET PLANET, MINNI2906, MOONSTAR2013, and NAADS03 *:paper::test:


*TAURUSMOM05* somehow we all give in at some point, just try now to hold off a couple more days. It is still too early and a BFP is possibel. As for the shower, we are going to have one, because it has been 10 years since our last and big sister would love to plat host:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* FXD!!! and still praying for your BFP!!:dust:


*ICKLE* I don't know, you and DEBZIE late OV, I haven't had AF yet.... I hope we all get our answers soon:dust:


*ASHKNOWBEST* it is clear that was likely an implantation dip, now to wait it out. Testing about 2-3 days later because the hormone hasn't gotten a change to build:dust::


*MUMMYOF2GIRLZ* Hey Hun! How are you doing? I am glad to see you back in action:dust:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHE* that sounds like a BFP to me, I will wait to announce however.:dust:


*ANNIE77* I hope that this is Preggars for you!:dust:


*DEBZIE* so sorry you had to miss the eggy this cycle, I know the feeling. As for the soy, I do think it messed my cycle up, because I have not clearly OVd yet. No AF, etc. I am going to just move forward with my donations as planned I think:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* that could be Impla, FXD! At earliest, I think testing the 10th, but that too could be too early sincfe it takes days to build from implan. Diagram I posted wednesday (PG 81) shows:dust:


*LOVETOTEACH* it looks like CD19 and 20 are positive, so I hope you listened to the ladies here and BD!!!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*PJSTENSGAARD, ALMOSTHERE, LALAR, NT123, KROS330, and DANCING DIVA*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 81* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## PrincessTaz

Conrats and a happy & healthy 9 to all the BFP :)

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test :dust:

Sorry if Af got you, but lots of luck and :dust: for the nect cycle :hugs:


----------



## karry1412

jem_5500, Looneycarter, babybelle30, DBCG, WantaBelly, Jewls48 & SophL - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! This thread is definitely very lucky! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:

pjstensgaard - Sorry to hear AF got you. I'm starting cycle 4 too & have the exact same plan you do! :winkwink:

sharnw - 10 dpo is still early hun. Give it another few days :hugs:

echo - I haven't done that (yet!) but I did send DH to buy three double packs of HPTs! Apparently the chemist was giving him some very funny looks! :haha:

taurusmom05 - You're still early hun. I REALLY hope you get a different result soon. I've my fingers crossed for you :hugs: Baby showers aren't really done over here but I can't see a problem with having one for your second child. Surely the idea is to celebrate the fact that a baby is coming into the family - why would a second child be any less special than the first? And hope your mom is doing well.

READY4OURBABY - You must be so excited!!! Have you told anyone your good news yet?

almosthere - Sounds like you're having a rough cycle. I definitely have days like that too. If you need a chat feel free to pm me :hugs:

Hopin4amunche - Have you tested again?? Maybe with a digi?? It would be so sweet to be able to tell your Grandpa on his birthday!

NT123 - I get like that too! I set a date for testing & then I'll see the tests out of the corner of my eye! They're so tempting! And I know what you mean about getting checked out - I'm only half way through my tests, have no results yet & no appointment letter from the hospital & I already feel better. Can you call the doctor & see what they say? Sorry AF got you :hugs: Hopefully the Feb thread will be as lucky as this one & it'll be our turn.

jaymarie19 - My fingers are crossed for you too! Your symptoms sound great! Be sure to let us know how it goes.

Annie77 - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

SophL - What cd are you on? Hopefully you tested early & you'll get your BFP sooner than you think.

Ilikecake - IB would definitely be on the schedule for about now! Hope you get that BFP soon!

tigerlillie - So so sorry to hear you got a false positive! That must have been so hard. :hugs:

LalaR - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully your next ovulation date will be lucky :hugs:

leahsmama - That "burning sensation" could be a UTI which is apparently a symptom! You never know!

SIEGAL - Sorry to hear AF got you & about your loss :hugs: Hopefully next month will be lucky for us both.

DancingDiva - Sorry to hear AF got you too. See you on the Feb thread!

debzie - That was a great bargain on the CBFM!! It's like it was meant to be yours - hope it brings you luck soon.

*AFM - *Just waiting on AF to finish up so we can start :sex: like crazy this month - this egg doesn't stand a chance! :haha:


----------



## faithbabies

debzie~ fingers crossed for super sperm! good luck and i hope your bfp is just around the corner! :)

pomeranian~your symptoms certainly sound like a bfp..baby dust and prayers your way!! still early and may not show yet.....:flower:

norah~it's still early..i pray your bfp is on its way!! :)

mrsmm~thanks! and i pray your donations will be perfect timing to catch that eggy!! loads of baby dust your way!! :)

taurusmom~ i think you should have a shower for every pregnancy! i also think my adopted babies should have gotten one but our family seems to think pregnancy comes before adopting so ah well...lol sorry that's my personal rant... ;)

congrats to all the BFP's :happydance::happydance:
big hugs to bfn's :hugs:

afm 10dpo and no spotting yet..af due to arrive this weekend and i am normally spotting by now but i still feel like i'm out and of course i tested this am with a bfn...but i know it could be too early....ugh can we fast forward to the weekend please? :)


----------



## faithbabies

also...ilikecake and taurus mom...we're not out till the mean ole red haired witch shows up!! baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## pjstensgaard

I can't believe how many bfps there are and we aren't even half way through the month! So exciting!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

pjstensgaard said:


> I can't believe how many bfps there are and we aren't even half way through the month! So exciting!

That is what I was about to say. I thought December was a lucky month because how many bfps there were, but January is starting off to be an amazing month for bfps! So exciting :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

We're now at 14%. That's huge! Still 24 BFP's out there. Well 23 cos 1 of them will be mine lol!


----------



## tigerlillie

Thank you Karry it was very hard as the evap was very convincing.

Congrats to the new BFP's and :hugs: to those who AF has made an unwelcomed visit.

AFM: well on cd40 of a normal 31 day cycle so 9 days late and nothing.... no sign AF is arriving either arrrghhhhhh just wish it would hurry up now.
I have decided not to test again for a while as that evap has really got to me and dont want to put myself through that again.

I have also given up drinking coffee and converted over to decaf as it is proven to delay 'O' and drinking lots of herbal teas to try and regulate the hormones, got to try something lol

I have found being stick in limbo land is worse than the 2ww as the only thing you have to look forward to is eventually getting AF


----------



## skeet9924

tigerlillie said:


> Thank you Karry it was very hard as the evap was very convincing.
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's and :hugs: to those who AF has made an unwelcomed visit.
> 
> AFM: well on cd40 of a normal 31 day cycle so 9 days late and nothing.... no sign AF is arriving either arrrghhhhhh just wish it would hurry up now.
> I have decided not to test again for a while as that evap has really got to me and dont want to put myself through that again.
> 
> I have also given up drinking coffee and converted over to decaf as it is proven to delay 'O' and drinking lots of herbal teas to try and regulate the hormones, got to try something lol
> 
> I have found being stick in limbo land is worse than the 2ww as the only thing you have to look forward to is eventually getting AF

I completly agree!! I have had 2 cycles in the past year that have been crazy long!! 63 days was the longest!!! Its sucks sitting in limbo!! The only bonus of it all is that you can have all the fun bding all you want with out having the stress of trying to figure out where you are in your cycle!!


----------



## lillichloe

I think I must of accidently unsubscribed to this thread as I have't seen any updates in my CP how is everyone??
AFM- I think I am out no symptoms anymore bfn fmu today I am somewhere between 10-12dpo not really sure. AF due thursday


----------



## karry1412

skeet9924 said:


> tigerlillie said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Karry it was very hard as the evap was very convincing.
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's and :hugs: to those who AF has made an unwelcomed visit.
> 
> AFM: well on cd40 of a normal 31 day cycle so 9 days late and nothing.... no sign AF is arriving either arrrghhhhhh just wish it would hurry up now.
> I have decided not to test again for a while as that evap has really got to me and dont want to put myself through that again.
> 
> I have also given up drinking coffee and converted over to decaf as it is proven to delay 'O' and drinking lots of herbal teas to try and regulate the hormones, got to try something lol
> 
> I have found being stick in limbo land is worse than the 2ww as the only thing you have to look forward to is eventually getting AF
> 
> I completly agree!! I have had 2 cycles in the past year that have been crazy long!! 63 days was the longest!!! Its sucks sitting in limbo!! The only bonus of it all is that you can have all the fun bding all you want with out having the stress of trying to figure out where you are in your cycle!!Click to expand...

Ha! I didn't think of it like that! In my case when I was in limbo I was spotting as well so that wasn't really an option in my case. But way to look on the bright side! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! Amazing number of BFPs this month. Hope this month has an especially high BFP rate! Congrats to those BFPs, and hugs to the BFNs...

AFM, I am ovulating today, I am pretty sure. Just need some dust please!!


----------



## Dithy

Hi everyone...it's our first try this month! Will be testing on the 21st if I can wait that long.:af:


----------



## Elhaym

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies! Amazing number of BFPs this month. Hope this month has an especially high BFP rate! Congrats to those BFPs, and hugs to the BFNs...
> 
> AFM, I am ovulating today, I am pretty sure. Just need some dust please!!

:dust: 

catch that egg! Get humping! :haha:


----------



## Stacey333

AF came today :( so no early b-day present for me. But I did make an appointment with a specialist and they can see me next week! So that is lucky!
And also found out DH swimmer test was normal, so there is still things to be happy for :) Good luck to everyone!


----------



## minni2906

tigerlillie said:


> Thank you Karry it was very hard as the evap was very convincing.
> 
> Congrats to the new BFP's and :hugs: to those who AF has made an unwelcomed visit.
> 
> AFM: well on cd40 of a normal 31 day cycle so 9 days late and nothing.... no sign AF is arriving either arrrghhhhhh just wish it would hurry up now.
> I have decided not to test again for a while as that evap has really got to me and dont want to put myself through that again.
> 
> I have also given up drinking coffee and converted over to decaf as it is proven to delay 'O' and drinking lots of herbal teas to try and regulate the hormones, got to try something lol
> 
> I have found being stick in limbo land is worse than the 2ww as the only thing you have to look forward to is eventually getting AF

Being in limbo absolutely sucks worse than the 2ww. I am currently on CD81. I'm just annoyed at this point. Haha.


----------



## Peggy80

Well AF has shown herself today right on time, so I'm out.
But at least I know where I stand. I've had a 59 day cycle once and completely agree that it's worse than the 2ww. I sent myself insane!

Good luck to all the rest of you laides, and congrats to the BFPs!


----------



## Annie77

Well I caved and tested at 9dpo with a first response - BFN of course! Just been to a body balance class and feeling crampy :-( 
Also kids started back at school today for the first day back since a 5yr old boy from their school died. It was so sad seeing all these sad wee faces and parents and teachers were all crying. It set me off for the whole
morning.


----------



## echo

I have some awful fatigue today. I can barely keep my eyes open. Motivation to leave the couch? Nope! I haven't been testing because for one, its too early and I know it, and I've been kinda down lately. Oh pms, you suck!


----------



## sharnw

Temp rise this morning 13dpo hope its stays up! ...bfn


----------



## Sholi

debzie said:


> Well ladies looks like I am out this month, not because af has arrived. I knoew I had not ovulated and wanted to know what was going on so I did an opk....its the fatest positive I have ever had. No chance of bding as OH is away now until the 18th. Temp is still low. So unless he has super sperm that can last for 3-4 days I am well and truly out. I know there is a slim chance but not going to get my hopes up.
> 
> Anyway some good news I have been wanting to use a CBFM and had some bids on ebay but at the moment they are going for silly money. I went into our local boots to and there is a CBFM in the clearance section £25 apparently as they have changed their clearblue display they have no room for it. Gerrrrrrin. Just need the sticks and I am set for feb.

What's a cbfm?


----------



## Queen Bee.

Hi ladies! 
Hope you dont mind me joining.
Could I be put down for the 28th MrsMM24? 
Thank you!


----------



## debzie

Sholi said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies looks like I am out this month, not because af has arrived. I knoew I had not ovulated and wanted to know what was going on so I did an opk....its the fatest positive I have ever had. No chance of bding as OH is away now until the 18th. Temp is still low. So unless he has super sperm that can last for 3-4 days I am well and truly out. I know there is a slim chance but not going to get my hopes up.
> 
> Anyway some good news I have been wanting to use a CBFM and had some bids on ebay but at the moment they are going for silly money. I went into our local boots to and there is a CBFM in the clearance section £25 apparently as they have changed their clearblue display they have no room for it. Gerrrrrrin. Just need the sticks and I am set for feb.
> 
> What's a cbfm?Click to expand...

Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. x


----------



## Sholi

debzie said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies looks like I am out this month, not because af has arrived. I knoew I had not ovulated and wanted to know what was going on so I did an opk....its the fatest positive I have ever had. No chance of bding as OH is away now until the 18th. Temp is still low. So unless he has super sperm that can last for 3-4 days I am well and truly out. I know there is a slim chance but not going to get my hopes up.
> 
> Anyway some good news I have been wanting to use a CBFM and had some bids on ebay but at the moment they are going for silly money. I went into our local boots to and there is a CBFM in the clearance section £25 apparently as they have changed their clearblue display they have no room for it. Gerrrrrrin. Just need the sticks and I am set for feb.
> 
> What's a cbfm?Click to expand...
> 
> Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. xClick to expand...

I've never heard of it. I got the clearblue digital ovulation Sticks this month, but never seen the other one.


----------



## debzie

Sholi said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies looks like I am out this month, not because af has arrived. I knoew I had not ovulated and wanted to know what was going on so I did an opk....its the fatest positive I have ever had. No chance of bding as OH is away now until the 18th. Temp is still low. So unless he has super sperm that can last for 3-4 days I am well and truly out. I know there is a slim chance but not going to get my hopes up.
> 
> Anyway some good news I have been wanting to use a CBFM and had some bids on ebay but at the moment they are going for silly money. I went into our local boots to and there is a CBFM in the clearance section £25 apparently as they have changed their clearblue display they have no room for it. Gerrrrrrin. Just need the sticks and I am set for feb.
> 
> What's a cbfm?Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.phpClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## debzie

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.phpSorry about the post above tried entering the link to the clear blue website.


----------



## Annie77

debzie said:


> https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.phpSorry about the post above tried entering the link to the clear blue website.

Boots are selling pregnancy tests buy one get one half price. I have decided not to test now until 13 dpo


----------



## crystalclaro

Hi can I join the thread too??? I think I am 3 or 4 days past ovulation, I was suppose to ovulate on the second but last month I had a early MC so it delayed my ovulation a few days, but I'm pretty sure it happened on the 4th or 5th as those were the days with the most EWCM and ferning on the ovoscope. So I should be able to test by the 17th??? what do you think?


----------



## jaymarie1991

im definitely preggo af 4 days late, it has never been 1 day late in my life, my cervix has officially closed up with thick white discharge, i cant brush my tongue(ill throw up) and im hungry all the time, frequent urination, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sooooo excited

just want yall to know i used mucinex and i followed my body, i ovd on cycle day 11 not 14 which is the average date of women with a 28 day cycle, i felt the twinge and thats when me and hubby did our thing!!!!! congrats to all the bfp and good luck to those tryin, 

peace see you on the other side!!!( first trimester) lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

jay - did you test?


----------



## jaymarie1991

hubby just came home with the test and it only confirmed what i already kno my :bfp: is finally here yay! omg omg omg:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

jaymarie1991 said:


> hubby just came home with the test and it only confirmed what i already kno my :bfp: is finally here yay! omg omg omg:happydance::happydance:

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratz


----------



## lilyV

I'm out. AF is here and so I gotta drink..


----------



## JanetPlanet

lilyV said:


> I'm out. AF is here and so I gotta drink..

LMAO. so sorry lilyV, but the way you said it was amusing.

Ditto for me, but substitute "drink" with "eat". OINK.


----------



## lillichloe

I am out. I have pink spotting looks like AF is here 3 days early. Wtf is going on with my cycle?


----------



## skeet9924

:hugs: so sorry

I think I will be joining you too.. I was hopeful today as I had waves of nausea and heart burn.. Temp is up and had hot flashes all day.. But oh just burst that bubble... He just called to tell me he has the flu .. So I'm guessing either I'm getting it., or I already have a touch of it :( af should be here any day now


----------



## taurusmom05

I'm sorry lillichloe!!!!! Wait until full flow... U never know!! That happened to someone else here! Spotting when af was due then BFP! R u sure you O'ed when you think? I'm pretty sure implantation can happen all the up to 12dpo????

If nothing else, maybe you can get a v-day BFP! How awesome that would be!!


----------



## lillichloe

Thanks ladies :) V day BFP would bee good it be a birthday BFP too hubby's birthday is next month.


----------



## Elhaym

Another BFP! Congrats jaymarie, wishing you a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Ilikecake

As much as I want to wait to test, I may buy some tests today :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Skeet - you could be ill and pregnant. Don't give up yet. 

AFM - 19th high in a row on my CBFM. Not holding out much hope for tomorrow. I'm thinking this cycle is anovulatory. Just wish that I hadn't taken this cycle off temping to help reduce my stress levels because I'd haveda better idea of what's happening and I'm stressed regardless.


----------



## debzie

Amanda I was doing the same but have ended up temping and using opks just as I was stressed that I did not know. Got a temp rise this morning so ov day looks like it was yesterday. I have not ovd this late since just following the mmc. Very strange. Come one Amanda's ovaries give it up already.


----------



## pomeranian

had to go to bed very early last night with the biggest migrane ive had in a long time, was making me feel really sick! 

was so hopeful until this morning!! used an early response for the first time and got a BFN!! im sure im about 10pdo but maybe im just testing too early? 

today all my lovely (prob not quite the right word!) symptoms have gone!! no tiredness, no back ache, no bloating etc etc!! starting to think my AF will show any day now (due sunday) 

although i have noticed since arriving at work that my (.)(.) are feeling slightly odd (just my left one! tmi sorry) dont normally have problems with them before my AF.........im sure its just another crazy wishful thinking symptom!! 

baby dust to you all!


----------



## missbabes

Holy BFP's, there are loads already, so congrats to those gals. :hugs:

AFM : I should be in my 2ww as from today, but I'm possibly further than I though, but not sure at all. I'm not confident at all this month due to illness on both mine and my fellas side for the past week. We did manage to BD a few times, but I'm not convinced about it.

On another note after managing to keep the TTC quiet from family and friends for eight months, my fella slipped up before christmas to the wrong family member (the gossiper) and now almost everyone knows. I've got more support from those that struggled to get their first BFP so at least I'm benefiting there.


----------



## skeet9924

ickle pand said:


> Skeet - you could be ill and pregnant. Don't give up yet.
> 
> AFM - 19th high in a row on my CBFM. Not holding out much hope for tomorrow. I'm thinking this cycle is anovulatory. Just wish that I hadn't taken this cycle off temping to help reduce my stress levels because I'd haveda better idea of what's happening and I'm stressed regardless.

Thanks.. I avoided testing today.. I'll probably test tomorrow if she doesn't show up


----------



## moonstar2013

:hi: ladies! the ugly got me on sunday morning.. gutted :cry: on to February :thumbup:


----------



## hasti2011

congratulations, happy 9 month.


----------



## Ilikecake

Ladies before I get myself too excited. How reliable are the Boots early response tests. I've got what looks like a bfp on one.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can you post a picture ?


----------



## Ilikecake

ashknowsbest said:


> Can you post a picture ?

Just taken, will pop on my laptop and upload


----------



## ashknowsbest

ok thanks will be waiting :)


----------



## faithbabies

ilikecake~~ i dont know what kind of test that is but in my book a positive is a BFP!! :thumbup::thumbup:

moonstar~~hugs! :hugs: fxd for feb bfp!

missbabes~~ babydust! and glad you are getting some family support! :)

pomeranian~~hang inthere, it's still early! baby dust to you too!!

congrats to the new bfp's :happydance::happydance::happydance:
babydust to everyone waiting and big hugs to those that are out this month.

afm~11dpo no symptoms and no spotting yet....af due around sat/sun...fingers crossed! i may test in the morning depending on whether i start spotting tonight or have cramps tonite....:coffee:


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake:Happy Birthday SJDSMOMMY's DS!:cake:


I want to send a warm welcome to *DITHY, QUEEN BEE., and CRYSTALCLARO*!! Sorry to see some of you over from December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


:test::test:TODAY!!! *8BUZZYBEE8, COUTURECUTS, DAZED125, JDH1982, KMWILLETTS, LATELY, ROMA TOMATO, and ROSESOFTIN*



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *JAYMARIE1991*:happydance::bfp: 



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, THAYNES, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, WENDYK1, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LEAHSMAMA, LOVE KNP, and MRS MIGGINS*:paper::test:


*TIGERLILLIE* I'm on CD37, 5 days late and noooo way I could be PG. It is weird to hear so many ladies this cycle saying they are late like this.... I hope however that your BFP is right around the corner:dust:


*ILIKECAKE* upload that pic ASAP so we can begin to cheer! I am excited!:dust:


*FAITHBABIES* sounding good Hun! Can't wait!:dust:


*LILLICHLOE* FXD!!! I hope AF stays away, however, TAURUS is right, DBCG I believe had a slight AF and thought she was out and guess what, nope. So if not full flow, don't give up hope!:dust:


*ICKLE and DEBZIE* don't you think it is crazy that all 3 of us have a long cycle this month with possible OV coming way late????:dust:


*DAISYQ* :dust::dust: Get to BDg!


*STACEY333* GL with the specialist, I hope it will help you to that BFP sooner rather than later. I am glad that DH is cleared as normal!:dust:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHE* anny updates on that BFP?:dust:


*MINNI2906* CD81, ah Hun! That appt is right around the corner. Are you going to continue to BD until then to catch the eggy in case it is very elusive?:dust:


*ANNIE77* definitely not out at CD9 Hun, just early:dust:


*ECHO* :hugs::hugs::hugs::dust:


*SHARNW* YAY for temp increase, hope it stays noce and high to a lovely dark sticky BFP:dust:


*QUEEN BEE.* YAY! Welcome back Hun!:dust:


*CRYSTALCLARO* Sorry for your recent loss, I hope that you get a very sticky dark bfp sooner rather than later:dust:


*SKEET* I agree with ICKLE, no :af:=good sign! Hang on in there Hun!:dust:


*POMERANIAN* 10DPO is still early, even with a FRER. Really, everyone's HCG level is different so you never know which test and when to test is best:dust:


*MISSBABES* sorry that DH slipped up, but gossip is just that! NEVER let it outweigh the Supporters! You have quite a few in here! Including me!!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*PEGGY80, LILYV, JANET PLANET, and MOONSTAR2013*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 81* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Ilikecake

It's thicker and a little bluer then it looks in the pics.

ETA- You don't seem to be able to see them so well now i've uploaded and they've shrunk

ETA2-https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/848393-boots-early-response.html bigger pics here.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03502.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 29









DSC03500.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## ashknowsbest

i see something but im not sure it has color ... :hugs: how many dpo are you ?


----------



## Bella777

lillichloe said:


> I am out. I have pink spotting looks like AF is here 3 days early. Wtf is going on with my cycle?

Hi just thought I'd pass on I didnt get my peak lines on the cbfm until cd 23 just at the point where I was about to give up using the damn thing! I BD that day and day after and got BFP that cycle! Don't give up!


----------



## Ilikecake

ashknowsbest said:


> i see something but im not sure it has color ... :hugs: how many dpo are you ?

It 100% has colour IRL. I'm 11dpo (estimated). I'm just reluctant to get excited as it's a blue dye


----------



## Queen Bee.

MRSMM: thanks!
Glad to be back here.


----------



## ashknowsbest

do you have any frer's ?


----------



## Bella777

Bella777 said:


> Hi just thought I'd pass on I didnt get my peak lines on the cbfm until cd 23 just at the point where I was about to give up using the damn thing! I BD that day and day after and got BFP that cycle! Don't give up!

Sorry lillichloe that response not meant for you! Shouldnt send replies on my phone seesn to mess up the thread :-( sorry again


----------



## Ilikecake

ashknowsbest said:


> do you have any frer's ?

I do. I did one about 20 mins ago but I can't see anything on it. I had gone for a wee about half an hour before which probably didn't help :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03501.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 30


----------



## missbabes

Ilikecake said:


> It's thicker and a little bluer then it looks in the pics.
> 
> ETA- You don't seem to be able to see them so well now i've uploaded and they've shrunk
> 
> ETA2-https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/848393-boots-early-response.html bigger pics here.

I think I can see something in the first pic, especially from the larger versions.

Good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM - it's very strange. Maybe we're all fated to ov late and be bump buddies together lol!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I can actually see something super faint on the frer .... I'd say wait til either tomorrow or the next day and test again, I think you have a GREAT chance that you're preggo!


----------



## Ilikecake

Thanks girlies. This coupled with IB a couple of days ago has made me very hopeful!


----------



## faithbabies

ilikecake~~ i DEF see some blue on both of the first two tests!! :happydance: cannot see anything on the frer but my eyes are not the best lol You are looking good tho and i think you may just be preggers! congrats early :)

ilikecake's bfp made me want to test again lol and of course, BFN....i'm trying to stay calm and not worry...still early and there's always next month right? ;)


----------



## Queen Bee.

faith: your babies are adorable! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Ilikecake - FX for you. I would wait 2 days and test again with FMU with a pink dye test... GL! Hope this is it for you!

Congrats to Jay!

AFM - I am officially 1 DPO. O'ed early this month, and hope we caught that egg. Will DTD one more time tonight for insurance. I am also using the CBFM, and it didn't catch my peak right away this time - today is my second peak, but I've already O'ed.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and thanks for the dust!


----------



## Ilikecake

faithbabies said:


> ilikecake~~ i DEF see some blue on both of the first two tests!! :happydance: cannot see anything on the frer but my eyes are not the best lol You are looking good tho and i think you may just be preggers! congrats early :)
> 
> ilikecake's bfp made me want to test again lol and of course, BFN....i'm trying to stay calm and not worry...still early and there's always next month right? ;)

Thankyou :happydance: I'm going to be good and not get excited yet! :haha:

Don't give up hope, I did a test yesterday and nada and yet got lines using the same brand today :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

Ilikecake you should try to do a superdrug test. They're 10 miu and pink dye. The best on the market. Good luck I defo see something.


----------



## Ilikecake

28329 said:


> Ilikecake you should try to do a superdrug test. They're 10 miu and pink dye. The best on the market. Good luck I defo see something.

Ooo, thankyou :thumbup: I will pop into town and grab one tomorrow.


----------



## 28329

You're more than welcome. They won't break the bank either!!


----------



## leahsmama

I'm out, AGAIN. AF arrived in the wee hours of the morning. On to month #5...

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## debzie

Mrsmm yeah its strange we are all. ovulating late I usually ov cd 15 + unless its a soy cycle but then the latest was cd 20. Maybe Amanda is right we are destined to be bump buddies.


----------



## lillichloe

hi ladies-when do you start counting as CD1 ? I still only have pink streaks in cm about every other time I wipe. flow usually starts within the first few hours of me noticing any color. is CD1 the first day of color or full flow?? ughhhhh the witch is keeping me on my toes this cycle, hubby and I even tried :sex: to bring on my flow last night but nope. So confused the calendar says I shouldn't start till thursday so it is still a couple days early. oi. what happened to my clockwork cycle?! I add fish oil omega 3 supplement to my vitamins this month, do you think that could have affected af?


----------



## Ilikecake

lillichloe said:


> hi ladies-when do you start counting as CD1 ? I still only have pink streaks in cm about every other time I wipe. flow usually starts within the first few hours of me noticing any color. is CD1 the first day of color or full flow?? ughhhhh the witch is keeping me on my toes this cycle, hubby and I even tried :sex: to bring on my flow last night but nope. So confused the calendar says I shouldn't start till thursday so it is still a couple days early. oi. what happened to my clockwork cycle?! I add fish oil omega 3 supplement to my vitamins this month, do you think that could have affected af?

I always count mine from when the flow fully starts :thumbup:


----------



## karry1412

Dithy - Good luck hun! Hope you have some beginners luck :hugs:

Stacey333, Peggy80, lilyV, moonstar2013 & leahsmama - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully February will be lucky for us :hugs: (And lily, you enjoy that drink!)

minni2906 - 81 days?!? Is that because of the depo do you think? Are you off it long? 

Annie77 - That's awful! A little 5 year old? No wonder it set you off :hugs:

jaymarie1991 - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

DaisyQ - Welcome back to the two week wait! I hope this is the one for you.

*AFM -* Still waiting to get AF out of the way :coffee:


----------



## missbabes

lillichloe said:


> hi ladies-when do you start counting as CD1 ? I still only have pink streaks in cm about every other time I wipe. flow usually starts within the first few hours of me noticing any color. is CD1 the first day of color or full flow?? ughhhhh the witch is keeping me on my toes this cycle, hubby and I even tried :sex: to bring on my flow last night but nope. So confused the calendar says I shouldn't start till thursday so it is still a couple days early. oi. what happened to my clockwork cycle?! I add fish oil omega 3 supplement to my vitamins this month, do you think that could have affected af?

CD1 should be the day that full flow starts


----------



## butterworth

congrats to all the bfp sorry to all the ladies that got af

AFM: af is due this friday I've been getting cramps on and off for the last week and 1/2 I don't usually get cramps that soon so heres hoping for a bfp.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just need to post something because I accidentally unsubscribed!


----------



## echo

Spotting, looks like af is going to be early. :(


----------



## debzie

lillichloe said:


> hi ladies-when do you start counting as CD1 ? I still only have pink streaks in cm about every other time I wipe. flow usually starts within the first few hours of me noticing any color. is CD1 the first day of color or full flow?? ughhhhh the witch is keeping me on my toes this cycle, hubby and I even tried :sex: to bring on my flow last night but nope. So confused the calendar says I shouldn't start till thursday so it is still a couple days early. oi. what happened to my clockwork cycle?! I add fish oil omega 3 supplement to my vitamins this month, do you think that could have affected af?

hi hun i have read that omega 3 can help with ovulation and developing a mature egg in theory this could have delayed your ovulation. On the othet hand your lp could have. increased. All kinds of factors can change your cycle. Sometimes we fall into longer or shorter cycles to sync with a female work collegue or friend. 

My last the cycles have been 27 days with ov cd 15+16 this cycle i think ovd yesterday cd 18 so this will be a longer cycle.


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi there - I'm a total thread stalker and don't post much, but just wanted to say Congrats to all the BFP, I can't believe how many there are this month. Lots and lots of Baby Dust to all those still in the 2WW, it's awful how slow they go!

AFM: I told myself I wouldn't test until the 14th, the day after AF should be here at the latest. But I caved and test this morning with a FRER with FMU and got a BFN, really disheartened me that this month could be it. I had high hopes for this month... but keep telling myself that I am only 10-11 DPO so still early days... I am for sure waiting until Saturday though...don't want to see just one line again! Thanks for listening (or reading I should say :) )

xHUGSx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

~chipper~ said:


> Hi there - I'm a total thread stalker and don't post much, but just wanted to say Congrats to all the BFP, I can't believe how many there are this month. Lots and lots of Baby Dust to all those still in the 2WW, it's awful how slow they go!
> 
> AFM: I told myself I wouldn't test until the 14th, the day after AF should be here at the latest. But I caved and test this morning with a FRER with FMU and got a BFN, really disheartened me that this month could be it. I had high hopes for this month... but keep telling myself that I am only 10-11 DPO so still early days... I am for sure waiting until Saturday though...don't want to see just one line again! Thanks for listening (or reading I should say :) )
> 
> xHUGSx

Yup, still early, good luck! I am only 1 or 2dpo, so I have a loooong wait ahead.


----------



## ~chipper~

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ~chipper~ said:
> 
> 
> Hi there - I'm a total thread stalker and don't post much, but just wanted to say Congrats to all the BFP, I can't believe how many there are this month. Lots and lots of Baby Dust to all those still in the 2WW, it's awful how slow they go!
> 
> AFM: I told myself I wouldn't test until the 14th, the day after AF should be here at the latest. But I caved and test this morning with a FRER with FMU and got a BFN, really disheartened me that this month could be it. I had high hopes for this month... but keep telling myself that I am only 10-11 DPO so still early days... I am for sure waiting until Saturday though...don't want to see just one line again! Thanks for listening (or reading I should say :) )
> 
> xHUGSx
> 
> Yup, still early, good luck! I am only 1 or 2dpo, so I have a loooong wait ahead.Click to expand...


Thanks and same to you! I hope it goes fast for you :)


----------



## JDH1982

BFN this morning, but no AF? I am taking supplements to make my LP longer so it seems to be working, but I do expect AF in next day or two, as have slight brown spotting today which usually happens a day or two before, so I think i'm out. 

Maybe see you in the Feb thread - here comes month 83 of TTC - God give me strength!!

Will be due AF Feb 4th MrsM so please add me to Feb testing thread for then

Good luck to everyone this month xx


----------



## lillichloe

JDH1982 said:


> BFN this morning, but no AF? I am taking supplements to make my LP longer so it seems to be working, but I do expect AF in next day or two, as have slight brown spotting today which usually happens a day or two before, so I think i'm out.
> 
> Maybe see you in the Feb thread - here comes month 83 of TTC - God give me strength!!
> 
> Will be due AF Feb 4th MrsM so please add me to Feb testing thread for then
> 
> Good luck to everyone this month xx

I'm sure I'll see you over there. I am going to move over there as soon as my af gets going so I can figure about when she'll be due next month


----------



## KLou

af due today no sign of her and a big BFN on a 28 day cycle which is always on time for the last 12 years and today it doesnt come!!

When do i re test x


----------



## RAFwife

I'm out :( AF got me this afternoon. I knew she was coming, but had so much hope this time :( Well, on to the next cycle!!
I do have a question for anyone who can help though, my LP was only 11 days this cycle and was 12 days last cycle...is this too short?
Keeping FXd for the rest of January testers :dust:


----------



## Annie77

Congrats to all BFPs & hugs to all that witch got. 

A test jumped into my hand whilst sitting on the loo and begged to be used so I obliged - BFN but it was expected. My boobs are definitely tender and feel fuller to both me and hubby but not sure if this pre-menstrual or not.


----------



## debzie

RAFwife said:


> I'm out :( AF got me this afternoon. I knew she was coming, but had so much hope this time :( Well, on to the next cycle!!
> I do have a question for anyone who can help though, my LP was only 11 days this cycle and was 12 days last cycle...is this too short?
> Keeping FXd for the rest of January testers :dust:

11 is fine still time to implant they say a lp less than 10 days is considered abnormal.


----------



## Nixilix

Sorry to intrude im currently ntnp and just wanted to say about LP - mine is between 11-13 days and I have previously conceived so defo not too short


----------



## RAFwife

Thank you so much debzie and Nixilix, you've both just put my mind at ease!


----------



## sharnw

Well temp went down im 14 dpo and a very stark white bfn on 10 miu IC..
Waiting for the witch so i can get on with my new exciting cycle, going to spice things up and more random ideas to make this next planned bean :)

GL Ladies!!!
I will keep you all update :dust:


----------



## norahbattie

Sorry to those who had their AF come to visit and congrats to those with their :bfp: I hope to join you all soon. I was wondering when you ladies got your BFP, I heard its normally 11 dpo. I tested this morning and nothing, I am currently 10 dpo


----------



## daydream

sharnw said:


> Well temp went down im 14 dpo and a very stark white bfn on 10 miu IC..
> Waiting for the witch so i can get on with my new exciting cycle, going to spice things up and more random ideas to make this next planned bean :)
> 
> GL Ladies!!!
> I will keep you all update :dust:

Sorry to hear you had a temp drop! I'll still hope that this cycle was the one until AF arrives :hugs:


----------



## rachieroo

norahbattie said:


> Sorry to those who had their AF come to visit and congrats to those with their :bfp: I hope to join you all soon. I was wondering when you ladies got your BFP, I heard its normally 11 dpo. I tested this morning and nothing, I am currently 10 dpo

Hey hun, i tested at 13dpo and got bfn then tested at 16dpo and got bfp so you are not out yet!! x


----------



## Elhaym

Did you have any symptoms before your BFP rachieroo? xx


----------



## sharnw

Thanks daydream, im hoping i had late implantation at 12 dpo... But thats just me wishing :(


----------



## Ilikecake

I dont think my test was a bfp, I feel so crampy and the line has disappeared now. Boo :( Stupid blue dye!!


----------



## skeet9924

:( you should try a pink dye!! I'm testing tomorrow if af doesn't show.. Have a feeling it will be bfn :( I'm not hopeful at all this month .. Every month at this time I think if af shows I'm going back on the bcp so I don't have to stress for awhile ... Then I decide not to and go through it all again


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I had a really low temp dip this morning and a pos OPK when i tested this afternoon! Now i'm just waiting for FF to confirm O!! I'm looking forward to being in the TWW again


----------



## DBCG

norahbattie said:


> Sorry to those who had their AF come to visit and congrats to those with their :bfp: I hope to join you all soon. I was wondering when you ladies got your BFP, I heard its normally 11 dpo. I tested this morning and nothing, I am currently 10 dpo

I got mine at 13dpo. 

BFN dpo 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,
The bad witch got me, I am out...onto Feb and Clomid round #3:)


----------



## couturecuts

i dont get it. my temp is 99.1 now. why on earth so stinking high! BFN this morning too. WTH!


----------



## skeet9924

I have a question for you ladies that temp.. How many days after your temp drop does af come? I've never temped ( have a bbt but always forget in the morning) but I always here of the temp drop and that af is on her way.. Just curious if there is a time frame?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mine comes usually the day after but sometimes I spot that day and get full flow the day after.


----------



## lillichloe

I'm still just spotting a little like just pink streaks in cm, no flow. This afternoon I went ahead and tested bfn ofcourse I know this is AF I thought maybe the audacity to test would get AF going but no..... Hello body it's me, what are you doing ?!


----------



## couturecuts

lillichloe said:


> I'm still just spotting a little like just pink streaks in cm, no flow. This afternoon I went ahead and tested bfn ofcourse I know this is AF I thought maybe the audacity to test would get AF going but no..... Hello body it's me, what are you doing ?!

put your Dh to work tonight. sex always helps bring on AF for me a few hours earlier


----------



## lillichloe

couturecuts said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> I'm still just spotting a little like just pink streaks in cm, no flow. This afternoon I went ahead and tested bfn ofcourse I know this is AF I thought maybe the audacity to test would get AF going but no..... Hello body it's me, what are you doing ?!
> 
> put your Dh to work tonight. sex always helps bring on AF for me a few hours earlierClick to expand...

I did that last night didn't work :(


----------



## couturecuts

hmm, maybe its time to try a new position. i heard the "piledriver" really gets in there good, LMFAO!


----------



## lillichloe

Bwahahahaha !!


----------



## taurusmom05

Hey ladies... Got some dark brown ish tinged cm today when I wiped... Nothing else since. Guess af will be on her way soon! Blah!

Gonna hang out until full flow comes... Decide when im gonna O again and most likely join the Feb thread right after. Thinking I will order some opk's! Never tried them... Not even sure when I actually o'ed this month, just made sure I BD'd often when I started getting fertile cm! I could be way off on my o day! Hopefully ill see my BFP soon! Going to take everyone's advice and BD tonight to try to bring af on in the funnest way possible. Lol 

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies tomorrow is testing day if af doesn't show :) wish my luck!!!

Sorry to hear of the bfn and the nasty :witch: showing up.. I hate her!!!! 


Loads of :dust: for those still testing !!!


----------



## Lately

Hey MrsMM tested today with a frer and it was a :bfn: . I still have a few days before the :witch: is due so I'm still holding on to hope. 
Congrats to all the ladies that have received their :bfp: for January and me and the other ladies will be meeting you soon in the first trimester...
GL and :dust: to those still in the race......


----------



## immy11

I think I'm 1dpo ovulation today.. I hate the 2ww :( I'll start testing everyday from 8dpo I can't wait, this will be the longest week ever!


----------



## taurusmom05

Good luck, immy11!! FX for you!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Got a low today on my CBFM after 19 days of highs so I'm guessing this cycle is anovulatory. I'm pretty gutted about it. I'm still ill just now and feeling nauseous - really wish it was morning sickness :(. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey girls! Congrats to all those lovely :bfp: ladies out there! :hugs: to those who got the visit from the mean old :witch: !

Also- a big Thank You to MrsMM24 for running the January thread! :D

Can you put me down for January 20? I'm already going nuts with the IC's (at 5dpo nonetheless, haha!), but AF isn't due until the 20th, so it's going to be a little while before anything is for sure!

:dust: to us all :D


----------



## RebeccaLO

pinksprinkles said:


> Hey girls! Congrats to all those lovely :bfp: ladies out there! :hugs: to those who got the visit from the mean old :witch: !
> 
> Also- a big Thank You to MrsMM24 for running the January thread! :D
> 
> Can you put me down for January 20? I'm already going nut with the ICs (at 5dpo, haha!), but AF isn't due until the 20th, so it's going to be a little while before anything is for sure!
> 
> :dust: to us all :D

Join the club I'm due ad in the 20th too. Might have to start testing early, this wait is killing me! 

Congratulations to all the BFP 's!


----------



## pinksprinkles

RebeccaLO said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Congrats to all those lovely :bfp: ladies out there! :hugs: to those who got the visit from the mean old :witch: !
> 
> Also- a big Thank You to MrsMM24 for running the January thread! :D
> 
> Can you put me down for January 20? I'm already going nut with the ICs (at 5dpo, haha!), but AF isn't due until the 20th, so it's going to be a little while before anything is for sure!
> 
> :dust: to us all :D
> 
> Join the club I'm due ad in the 20th too. Might have to start testing early, this wait is killing me!
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP 's!Click to expand...

:test: :haha: I like testing too early. It lets me feed my POAS addiction but the :bfn: 's don't bum me out since they really can't be anything else this soon.


----------



## RebeccaLO

^ I might just do that. I have loads of cheapies hanging around!


----------



## Sholi

Ilikecake said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> i see something but im not sure it has color ... :hugs: how many dpo are you ?
> 
> It 100% has colour IRL. I'm 11dpo (estimated). I'm just reluctant to get excited as it's a blue dyeClick to expand...

Try to tomorrow again, if it looks positive again, then get a clearblue digi and then you'll know for sure


----------



## 8buzzybee8

Well once again I'm out for jan. booo

The witch arrived in full force. But dies mean I'm on cd1 :) yaay

Bring on the valentine bfps and a massive congratulations to all the bfps so far xxxx


----------



## Anababe

Can I join you please, not really TTC officially, more NTNP but I am on 3dpo now.. Due to test on 20th Jan :)


----------



## Nixilix

Im also ntnp anababe .... Were u a march mummy? X


----------



## Ilikecake

Nixilix said:


> Im also ntnp anababe .... Were u a march mummy? X

I was :thumbup:


----------



## Nixilix

Yay! Fingers crossed for bfps here... Lots of them. Sorry to those the witch got xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi all, hope everyone is ok :) I'm 8 dpo, 1 week to testing! Feeling tired today but that's not unusual for me really. Aaargh, time needs to go faster!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Temp start to go down. I'm assuming I'm out!! Next month it is!!


----------



## norahbattie

Update from me: 11 dpo and :bfn: still having abdominal twinges and sensitive nips but am not holding out hope, there is not even a faint positive :(


----------



## Anababe

Nixilix - yes I was a march mummy I remember you :) xx


----------



## Ilikecake

Think it's safe to say that the blue dye was an evap :( I can see a faint line but I think I just have line eye. Boo.
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/SellingStuffNow89/DSC03534.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/SellingStuffNow89/DSC03536.jpg


----------



## minni2906

karry1412 said:


> minni2906 - 81 days?!? Is that because of the depo do you think? Are you off it long?

Sorry, fell off the grid for a few days. Yes. I'm almost positive it's from the depo. I had my last shot about 11 months ago. February 15, 2011.


----------



## sdeitrick1

Wow look at all those BFP!! Congratulations!! :hugs: to all those that AF got and baby dust to those in the tww!


AFM~I'm back in the running for Jan. and should be ovulating 5-8 days from now! :happydance: AF due the 31st and going to try to hold off until then to test! :haha:


----------



## orchid667

Nice to see so many good results this month! It's so much fun reading this thread. 

If you don't mind a little rant from me...

I am totally not feeling it this month. I should ovulate any day but my body just doesn't seem to be into it. I've been charting for 6 months and normally the week before my BBT jumps up and down quite a lot before the big rise... this month it's almost exactly the same every day - I've never seen that. I've also been using OPKs but there's not even a hint of an LH line let alone a rising level. 

I thought we should usually get some faint line?

I have a feeling I'm not even going to get to the TWW this cycle. I think my hormones are on holiday. 

The strange thing is that DH and I aren't really feeling into it this cycle either... perhaps it's going back to work after the break making us tired. 

I think what's really making me consider not TTC is that my work contract ends in ~ 9months and I'm applying for new ones. If I didn't have a contract a baby in the fall would be perfect timing... if I did get a contract it would be the worst! ugh... I'm really torn... I need a crystal ball...


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake:Happy Birthday INOUE!:cake:


I want to send a warm welcome to *PINKSPRINKLES and ANABABE*!! Sorry to see some of you over from December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


:test:TODAY!!! *CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, SKEET9924, TRY ROCKING*:test:



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, THAYNES, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, MRS MIGGINS, COUTURECUTS, DAZED125, KMWILLETTS, LATELY, ROMA TOMATO, and ROSESOFTIN*:paper::test:


*BELLA77* Thanks for that hope you sent our way:flower:


*ILIKECAKE* Bllue dye just doesn't seem reliable. I think that you should wait another 2-3 days and then test again, pink dye all the way:dust:


*ECHO* spotting is still not full flow. I think that you should wait this out, GL FXD!:dust:


*~CHIPPER~* Keeping waiting Hun, your weekend to see dark pink lines is coming, no more early testing....FXD!!!:dust:


*ICKLE and DEBZIE* I'm goign to agree, I think this means that we will be bump buddies soon for sure, things happen in 3s right, well, that's 3 BFPS:dust:


*KLOU* It is best to re-test in 2-3 days in order to let the hormone to be detected build up, that Friday:dust:


*RAFWIFE* Your LP is fine, anything less than 10 is cause to question. However the only way to be sure when you LP is is to know when you actually OVd. Temping is best. OPKs will be +pos for days sometimes and you have to start LP count from 1st day after OV:dust:


*HOPIN4AMUNCHE* any updates on that BFP?:dust:


*MINNI2906* I have definitely heard of BC making cycles wacky. Are you TTC up till appt next month?:dust:


*SKEET9924* :hugs: I know they are needed. AS for the temp drop, it is different for everyone, it depends on length of LP. For instance if it is 12 days and you get the drop on 11, you can expect AF, for me, it varies, sometimes my temp gradually falls before AF and there have been instances where temp dropped and AF came that evening:dust:


*NORAHBATTIE* not really sure where you read that 11DPO is normal for a BFP. The percentage of that on BnB alone is low. As most I run into on this site are AFTER 11DPO. If you look at the diagram I just posted on page 132, you can see the path of egg conception, 11DPO is a lucky tester:dust:


*SHARNW* no :af: = still chasing. Keep the hope Hun!:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* Yep.... still early! no :af: you too are still chasing Hun. This CM could still indicate BFP:dust:


*COUTURECUTS* FXD, likely still too early for you to test, check out Wednesday diagram!:dust:


*MRS. RESA* sounds like OV to me... :sex::dust:


*ICKLE PAND* :hugs::hugs: I think that I am having a no OV cycle as well....:dust:


*LATELY* still no :af: it could still be early, FXD for that BFP:dust:


*PINKSPRINKLES* that chart is looking good Hun!:dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* no :af: = still in this chase. I think that I posted the Wednesday Motivation just in time for some of you.:dust:


*ORCHID667* there is 1-2 times in a 12 month period that it is highly likely not to ovulate. This could very well be your cycle. Could also be late ovulation, which happens about 1-2 times in a 12 month time as well. FXD:dust:


*ALMOSTHERE* Hey Hun! How are you holding up? Thinking about you!


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*8BUZZYBEE8, WENDYK1, RAFWIFE, and LEAHSMAMA*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 132* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Still no AF... :sad1: Donations in 3 days. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## LalaR

ickle pand said:


> Got a low today on my CBFM after 19 days of highs so I'm guessing this cycle is anovulatory. I'm pretty gutted about it. I'm still ill just now and feeling nauseous - really wish it was morning sickness :(.
> 
> Good luck everyone.

Do you temp? A couple of cycles ago I had a full 20 days of high readings with no peak on my CBFM but I had a positive OPK on the usual day and also my temps looked as though I ov'd. I wonder if sometimes the CMFM misses the peak.
I hope you are still in the race. Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Elhaym

loving the helpful diagram! Ooh, hope my blastocyst is implanting right now :)


----------



## skeet9924

Update for me...af due today...took a test..it was a :bfn: If af is not here by the weekend I will test again....I never get an easy bfp lol....they always take forever to show!!! 

Thanks for the hugs MsM...I needed it!!! Good luck to all the other ladies testing today !! :dust:


----------



## faithbabies

12dpo i havent tested as it was bfn yesterday and i've been a tiny bit crampy this am (like before af) so if no spotting today i may test tomorrow...af due this weekend could be as late as monday as my cycle ranges from 28-30 days normally. no spotting yet which is good sign for me but i feel out :shrug: 
babydust to everyone testing soon and hugs for the bfn's :hugs:


----------



## moose31

hey ! anyone else take mucinex before Ov to help with cm consistensy ? 
I tried it this time Fingers crossed it helped. I THINK I O'd on January 3rd ? but i didn't use OPKs or temp just lots o bd from cd5 through cd21 (like everyother day!) so heres hoping :shrug:
hope everything is going well for you gals


----------



## Ilikecake

faithbabies said:


> 12dpo i havent tested as it was bfn yesterday and i've been a tiny bit crampy this am (like before af) so if no spotting today i may test tomorrow...af due this weekend could be as late as monday as my cycle ranges from 28-30 days normally. no spotting yet which is good sign for me but i feel out :shrug:
> babydust to everyone testing soon and hugs for the bfn's :hugs:

I know that feeling. 12dpo here, neg tests this morning :( I feel out too. Good luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## faithbabies

ilikecake~ thank you! same to you! it's still a little early so you could still be in! afm i had a day or two of spotting last week and that usually happens the week before af is due so i kinda felt out then haha...baby dust to you and i hope neither of us goes to feb thread but if we do then maybe it'll be our LOVE month!! ;)


----------



## Ilikecake

faithbabies said:


> ilikecake~ thank you! same to you! it's still a little early so you could still be in! afm i had a day or two of spotting last week and that usually happens the week before af is due so i kinda felt out then haha...baby dust to you and i hope neither of us goes to feb thread but if we do then maybe it'll be our LOVE month!! ;)

I had spotting a few days ago, which I never have. IF this month isn't our month (which it will be, I hope :haha:) then Feb WILL!!!! be our month. Lots of extra loving next month ;)


----------



## Queen Bee.

How are you ladies?
Im pretty good going to have a few glasses of wine :wine: and see where the night takes us!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Love the diagram MrsMM24, I now realise testing early may be futile. Not sure if that's going to stop me though! Perhaps I just like POAS :)


----------



## lillichloe

well I think you can count me officially out spotting has picked up a bit, enough to make it to my panties (barely) and I tested again this morning with fmu and it was bfn.I think I am going to order some fertilaid. I used it to get my cycle back after having implanon and liked it maybe I should have kept taking it. I wish I could get hubby to make some changes but he doesn't care if his swimmers are good or bad. he says if it is meant to happen it will. I wish I could be so lackadaisical.


----------



## couturecuts

lillichloe said:


> well I think you can count me officially out spotting has picked up a bit, enough to make it to my panties (barely) and I tested again this morning with fmu and it was bfn.I think I am going to order some fertilaid. I used it to get my cycle back after having implanon and liked it maybe I should have kept taking it. I wish I could get hubby to make some changes but he doesn't care if his swimmers are good or bad. he says if it is meant to happen it will. I wish I could be so lackadaisical.

do u make brkft/lunch/dinner for him. make some stuff meant for male fertility...he wont have a clue.. if its diff than your normal routine tell him you just felt like trying out some new recipes or something.


----------



## lillichloe

couturecuts said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> well I think you can count me officially out spotting has picked up a bit, enough to make it to my panties (barely) and I tested again this morning with fmu and it was bfn.I think I am going to order some fertilaid. I used it to get my cycle back after having implanon and liked it maybe I should have kept taking it. I wish I could get hubby to make some changes but he doesn't care if his swimmers are good or bad. he says if it is meant to happen it will. I wish I could be so lackadaisical.
> 
> do u make brkft/lunch/dinner for him. make some stuff meant for male fertility...he wont have a clue.. if its diff than your normal routine tell him you just felt like trying out some new recipes or something.Click to expand...

I plan on trying. I really want to get him to take vitamins. He is such a picky eater. He hates fruits and veggies so the only real produce he eats is what I hide in the main dish lol......or he picks it out. He is worse than a toddler.:dohh: I'm quite sure the rockstar every morning isnt helping either. 
I also need to relax. my obgyn did say not to be surprised if it took us several months because I had no period for 3 years while I was on implanon so while I love to blame it on DH at this point, it really might be me. We made a baby once, we can do it again.


----------



## Try Rocking

I tested this morning, BFN but still no AF. Will try again in a few days if she hasn't arrived.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Can you change my date to the 22nd? I ovulated late and am now around 2-3dpo. Thanks :)


----------



## norahbattie

At the moment I feel like my AF is going to come full flow, it feels odd, never had this before...anyone else have something similar to this?


----------



## Jai Me

Norahbattie:
Oh, I know forsure when Im about to start. It's like I can feel it! Normally I get bad cramps 2 days prior. This past AF, was a breeze. I had no symtoms what so ever. Our bodies are crazy, how things change from month to month. I just hope that this means the cramps will stop. They are normally so bad, I am in tears. I have a pretty high tolerence for pain too. Ever since I stopped my BCP Ive had these killer cramps 2 days prior, like clock work. Now this month Nothing. I can't complain, I just hope it's a good sign of things to come. Hey, one can only HOPE!

Good Luck to you next month if AF does decide to show up.


----------



## taurusmom05

sharnw said:


> Temp rise this morning 13dpo hope its stays up! ...bfn

I hope it stays up, too!!!! Good luck!! FX for you!



norahbattie said:


> At the moment I feel like my AF is going to come full flow, it feels odd, never had this before...anyone else have something similar to this?

I'm sure it varies greatly, but when i was preggo with DS I constantly felt like af was about to come full force for like 4 weeks. Lol I had so many bfn's that I just stopped testing and waiting on af to show bc i was so sure... a week later BFP!


----------



## ickle pand

LalaR said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Got a low today on my CBFM after 19 days of highs so I'm guessing this cycle is anovulatory. I'm pretty gutted about it. I'm still ill just now and feeling nauseous - really wish it was morning sickness :(.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Do you temp? A couple of cycles ago I had a full 20 days of high readings with no peak on my CBFM but I had a positive OPK on the usual day and also my temps looked as though I ov'd. I wonder if sometimes the CMFM misses the peak.
> I hope you are still in the race. Good luck.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I usually temp but I took this cycle off because I knew I'd be stressed enough with it being what would've been my due date on the 2nd. But here I am still stressed lol! 

A few people now have told me their CBFM missed their ov which gives me a little hope. 

I went to the doctor today and it looks like I've got a kidney infection. The doctor did a HPT and it was negative but she gave me antibiotics that are suitable for early pregnancy just in case.


----------



## taurusmom05

Well af hasn't shown yet...I got brownish cm at 7pm yesterday, next trip to the bathroom I got a barely there pink tinge when I wiped... Today, nothing. I usually get spotting before af, this is kind of weird this time but I know she is coming bc I can just feel it! Ugh! Lol ready for her to come on already so I can move to cycle #5 and get myself a Valentine's BFP! Took a test today, bfn! Boo!! I'm feeling pretty sad today! Hopefully she gets here by the morning and I can then hop on over to the Feb thread.


----------



## AMP26

lillichloe said:


> well I think you can count me officially out spotting has picked up a bit, enough to make it to my panties (barely) and I tested again this morning with fmu and it was bfn.I think I am going to order some fertilaid. I used it to get my cycle back after having implanon and liked it maybe I should have kept taking it. I wish I could get hubby to make some changes but he doesn't care if his swimmers are good or bad. he says if it is meant to happen it will. I wish I could be so lackadaisical.

Your hubby sounds like mine.. so perfect in so many ways but so frusturating when it comes to this! I tell him each month which days we have to BD :sex: on, not to smoke, and all the other tips I pick up from every where to improve his swimmers, but he's of the school of thought that it will happen when it happens. It can be so frusturating but sometimes I do envy his attitude toward the whole process. While I feel as though we really won't be a complete family without a baby, he feels if we are not meant to have children, he would be perfectly happy with only me. I guess that's a good thing...:sex:


----------



## AMP26

no idea why :sex: showed up at the end of my last post... I guess just to make me lol!


----------



## cckarting

finally O'd for the first time in 3 months! put me down for the 13th


----------



## minni2906

MrsMM; We're not really "trying" since my cycle is so messed up. More like NTNP until I can see my doc and get this figured out.


----------



## lillichloe

AMP26 said:


> lillichloe said:
> 
> 
> well I think you can count me officially out spotting has picked up a bit, enough to make it to my panties (barely) and I tested again this morning with fmu and it was bfn.I think I am going to order some fertilaid. I used it to get my cycle back after having implanon and liked it maybe I should have kept taking it. I wish I could get hubby to make some changes but he doesn't care if his swimmers are good or bad. he says if it is meant to happen it will. I wish I could be so lackadaisical.
> 
> Your hubby sounds like mine.. so perfect in so many ways but so frusturating when it comes to this! I tell him each month which days we have to BD :sex: on, not to smoke, and all the other tips I pick up from every where to improve his swimmers, but he's of the school of thought that it will happen when it happens. It can be so frusturating but sometimes I do envy his attitude toward the whole process. While I feel as though we really won't be a complete family without a baby, he feels if we are not meant to have children, he would be perfectly happy with only me. I guess that's a good thing...:sex:Click to expand...

right?! he is an amazing wonderful man I love him to the moon. your sounds much the same:thumbup: I guess for now all I can do is:coffee: untill af decides to come full force and get it over with. next cycle I am just going to take my vitamins for get about the calendar and :sex: when we feel like it :blush: I need to quit stressing.


----------



## echo

Thanks Mrs.MM, but this is normal. On and off spotting, sometimes brown sometimes bright red. I'm kinda crampy and the soreness in my breasts has decreased considerably, which is a clear sign that af will be here tonight or tomorrow. On the plus side, this means I won't be on the worst days when on vacation.:) Also, it means I have a 14 day LP, which I had thought originally, but somehow then thought I had a longer one...so....learning once again how much my body can surprise me!
I am hoping for a promotion at my new job. (please please please), which would mean health insurance again (haven't had any since April and it was a crappy plan)! This would mean being able to have an ultrasound, complete fertile work-up and I want to be checked for pcos.
Good luck Feb! I won't be joining that thread, because I'm going on a break. I have 40 pounds to lose, school to start and neeeeed to be less stressed.
I'll stalk to find out everyone's progress, though!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hey ladies! Thanks Mrs.M M for referring me here!

Well I am on cd 28 dpo 7...sxs (4-7 dpo)so far is temp dip from 98.2 to 97.7, craving Sauteed broccoli and shrimp, cramping, increased cm, today pink discharge, nauseous, lower back pain, heartburn, headaches, bitchy, I'm usually very sexual woman...I haven't been wanting hubby to touch me the last two days.

AF due around th 18th. I O'd early on cd 18 didn't know until I was on dpo 1 when FF gave me the ch. Luckily we were bd'ING the whole time and even extra. We weren't expecting to O is early.last cycle it was on cd 30. 

Please check my chart out ladies


----------



## Edamame

Hi MrsMM! I had IUI#2 today, so please put me down for the 23rd!


----------



## ashknowsbest

edamame - FX'd you get your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Thanks MrsMM

Still chasing today, temp gone down again, :bfn:,, witch is playing tricks on me.... 15 dpo


----------



## Annie77

norahbattie said:


> At the moment I feel like my AF is going to come full flow, it feels odd, never had this before...anyone else have something similar to this?

The crampy 'AF is coming' feeling has come and gone over the last few days but today I really had that urge to pop to the toilet before patient visits to check as it felt like she was on her way. However I haven't had any spotting etc (but never do) and when i woke at 5am today I felt that nauseous/hungry way so i hope that is a good sign.

Apart from sore boobs and the inconsistent mild cramps, nil else to report.


----------



## rachieroo

Elhaym said:


> Did you have any symptoms before your BFP rachieroo? xx

A couple actually, i was knackered and had tender bbs, also peeing alot, these didnt register as symptoms until i got my bfp though lol xx


----------



## norahbattie

Thank you ladies, another thing that is bothering me apart from the cramps is that I feel incredibly wet down there, sorry for TMI. I am not producing that much CM but the little amounts is white discharge, I wish I took more notice before AFs before. I never really had major cramping, I would start with spotting mostly at night and then full flow the next day. ARGH!!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

So ... I know this might be a TMI question ... but should I not have CM right before my period is coming?


----------



## Dithy

Seem to have very obvious blue veins on my boobs today and have a lot of pain in my right underarm. Do these things mean anything or am I plucking random symptoms from nowhere!!?? &#128513;


----------



## skeet9924

Dithy said:


> Seem to have very obvious blue veins on my boobs today and have a lot of pain in my right underarm. Do these things mean anything or am I plucking random symptoms from nowhere!!?? &#128513;

Those can be signs of pregnancy ... When are u testing?


----------



## pinksprinkles

ashknowsbest said:


> So ... I know this might be a TMI question ... but should I not have CM right before my period is coming?

From what I understand, a lot of women have increasing CM in the 1-4 days leading up to AF. I generally vary from month to moth. Sometimes I get EWCM the day or so before, sometimes creamy, sometimes none at all. CM can be so varied after O that studies show it can't be used to predict pregnancy/AF with much, if any, accuracy

.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks pinksprinkles! I guess AF is going to come visit within the next day or so! Thanks for the input though!


----------



## echo

Full flow :(

Goodbye ladies! I wish you all your BFP's!


----------



## sharnw

Dithy said:


> Seem to have very obvious blue veins on my boobs today and have a lot of pain in my right underarm. Do these things mean anything or am I plucking random symptoms from nowhere!!?? &#128513;

I had pain under my right arm in early pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

I think im out ladies, ewcm, light pink, light brown tinge to it, expecting that ugly af this afternoon or tonight


----------



## kcoennen

Dithy said:


> Seem to have very obvious blue veins on my boobs today and have a lot of pain in my right underarm. Do these things mean anything or am I plucking random symptoms from nowhere!!?? &#128513;

I had the very obvious blue veins before I got my BFP. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## kmwilletts

Hey! I need my name moved from the 10th to the 17th. I was WAY off and was reading my OPK's wrong.


----------



## hasti2011

echo said:


> Full flow :(
> 
> Goodbye ladies! I wish you all your BFP's!

sorry for that honey!


----------



## pinksprinkles

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks pinksprinkles! I guess AF is going to come visit within the next day or so! Thanks for the input though!

Welllll.... no. Like I said, CM is a really bad predictor. Yep, a lot of women get increased CM before AF but a lot of women also get increased amounts of CM (usually creamy or globby) when they are in the early stages of pregnancy. This increase can begin as early as just after implantation, but also as far out as weeks afterwards as the mucous plug forms.

CM is a really varied thing during the luteal phase and I really wouldn't use it as a symptom.

If you really want to attempt symptom spotting with CM, what you should be looking for is a change from how YOUR CM normally is post-O. If anything is different for YOU than normal, then you could maybe call that a symptom.

Anyway, never count yourself out based solely on CM. 

:dust: to ya, hun! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well mine varies so I guess you're right and I'm not out until the witch shows. So I'll just wait as that's all I can do. :) thanks!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

ashknowsbest said:


> Well mine varies so I guess you're right and I'm not out until the witch shows. So I'll just wait as that's all I can do. :) thanks!!

No problem, girl! :D BTW: That dip on your chart looks promising to me. You didn't get that the last couple months, so maybe it's implantation? You never know!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I thought so too but I've been having cramps off and on the past couple of days so I'm loosing hope but I know I'm not out until she shows.


----------



## skeet9924

I had cramps that felt just like af when I got my bfp before!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hm interesting :) we shall see in the next 2 days whether this was my month or not. :)


----------



## Krippy

ashknowsbest said:


> Yeah I thought so too but I've been having cramps off and on the past couple of days so I'm loosing hope but I know I'm not out until she shows.

When I got pregnant with RJ I was at work at night (I was a food and beverage server) and I got the same cramps and just thought...Oh crap here comes AF only it didn't come so I tested 2 days later and I got my BFP. Unfortunately we lost our little man 2 days before he was born so I am now in the 2WW with you all. I will be testing somewhere between the 19th and 21st. Good luck to you all!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Krippy - omg I got teary eyed reading your story. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you get another bfp very soon as well as me of course!!! :hugs:


----------



## hasti2011

Krippy said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought so too but I've been having cramps off and on the past couple of days so I'm loosing hope but I know I'm not out until she shows.
> 
> When I got pregnant with RJ I was at work at night (I was a food and beverage server) and I got the same cramps and just thought...Oh crap here comes AF only it didn't come so I tested 2 days later and I got my BFP. Unfortunately we lost our little man 2 days before he was born so I am now in the 2WW with you all. I will be testing somewhere between the 19th and 21st. Good luck to you all!Click to expand...

oh honey what a sad story! hope you get soon a BFP


----------



## skeet9924

Krippy said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought so too but I've been having cramps off and on the past couple of days so I'm loosing hope but I know I'm not out until she shows.
> 
> When I got pregnant with RJ I was at work at night (I was a food and beverage server) and I got the same cramps and just thought...Oh crap here comes AF only it didn't come so I tested 2 days later and I got my BFP. Unfortunately we lost our little man 2 days before he was born so I am now in the 2WW with you all. I will be testing somewhere between the 19th and 21st. Good luck to you all!Click to expand...

Omg that just broke my heart .. I really hope you get your :bfp: super fast!!!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Ladies! Just trying not to stress too much about it so that it will happen...This 2WW is killing me. I am so excited and anxious to test!


----------



## skeet9924

I bet!!! Atleast B&B is a good way to pass the time!! I love your quote in your signature!!


----------



## Tinatin

Krippy said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought so too but I've been having cramps off and on the past couple of days so I'm loosing hope but I know I'm not out until she shows.
> 
> When I got pregnant with RJ I was at work at night (I was a food and beverage server) and I got the same cramps and just thought...Oh crap here comes AF only it didn't come so I tested 2 days later and I got my BFP. Unfortunately we lost our little man 2 days before he was born so I am now in the 2WW with you all. I will be testing somewhere between the 19th and 21st. Good luck to you all!Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, this broke my heart too. Million times :dust: for you. You absolutely deserve to have your tww time easy and short.


----------



## ickle pand

Well after a confusing month of not knowing what was happening of if I'd even ov'd I got light bleeding this morning so I'm out. Glad this cycles over so I can move on and I'm quite chuffed to have had a 28 day cycle :)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dithy

skeet9924 said:


> Dithy said:
> 
> 
> Seem to have very obvious blue veins on my boobs today and have a lot of pain in my right underarm. Do these things mean anything or am I plucking random symptoms from nowhere!!?? &#128513;
> 
> Those can be signs of pregnancy ... When are u testing?Click to expand...

Officially the 21st but probably from 17th which will be 10dpo


----------



## debzie

ickle pand said:


> Well after a confusing month of not knowing what was happening of if I'd even ov'd I got light bleeding this morning so I'm out. Glad this cycles over so I can move on and I'm quite chuffed to have had a 28 day cycle :)
> 
> Good luck everyone!

So sorry the witch got you but at least you have closure on a messed up cycle. Yeah for a 28 day one too. Good luck.


----------



## Ilikecake

Well AF is due today. Neg test this morning so see how the day progresses

SS- sore boobs, consipated, tired, my foof feels odd :haha:


----------



## butlerana

good luck to everyone who gets a chance at a december conception


----------



## chattyB

GAH! Meant to update this before now! The witch got me :(. I'm now cd3 and due to Ov again in 9 or 10 days time. I'll be testing again at the start of Feb.

Good luck to all!


----------



## TLC

Update from me, test this morning BFN but then is is 10 DPO so not out yet,

Wild flights of imagination or syptom spotting?


boobs are tender (but they might hurt less if I'd stop poking them :haha:)
Down 'there' incredibly sensitive :wacko:
DB last night with DH and 'inside' felt different either I've shrunk somewhat or hubbys been using one of those 'boy pumps' :dohh:
Tired a lot this week I spent last night on the couch under my blankie watching food pron though my eyelids :blush:
low grade headache that won't go away :nope:

First month off BCP and my cycle even on BCP was a nightmare with AF frequency ranging between 7 days and 8 weeks so really whenever it felt like it :nope:

They could all be signs of the witch too so I guess its just more waiting and testing :shrug:

babydust to you all
Tracy
x


----------



## norahbattie

Krippy, my heart goes out to you, I couldn't not even begin to understand the loss of child, my friend lost her little girl at 36 weeks too and there was nothing in the world that could comfort her...I wrote her these words with the flowers that I gave her..its from a knight's tale

..The pieces of my broken heart can pass through the eye of a needle.
I miss you like the sun misses the flower, like the sun misses the flower in the depths of winter...
...Hope guides me, it gets me through the day and especially the night....

I wish you the best of luck for your future cycles and I hope that you get your little bundle of joy to hold in your arms soon


----------



## Ellis0498

I'm seriously starting to wonder what on earth I'm going to do once I finally get a sticky BFP. At present I have got a CBFM, basic ovulation strips and a digital CB ovulation kit on the go. Thats all before the TWW hits. Addicted to POAS? Me? No.... What on earth will I do with my time? Or money? If we had a poll on how many tests we each peed on every month I swear I would be crowned Queen Urine. Ugh anyway that's that garbage coming out of my brain today. Hope you all have a wonderful day! Positive thoughts/baby dust/happy pills to everybody!


----------



## ickle pand

TLC said:


> Update from me, test this morning BFN but then is is 10 DPO so not out yet,
> 
> Wild flights of imagination or syptom spotting?
> 
> 
> boobs are tender (but they might hurt less if I'd stop poking them :haha:)
> Down 'there' incredibly sensitive :wacko:
> DB last night with DH and 'inside' felt different either I've shrunk somewhat or hubbys been using one of those 'boy pumps' :dohh:
> Tired a lot this week I spent last night on the couch under my blankie watching food pron though my eyelids :blush:
> low grade headache that won't go away :nope:
> 
> First month off BCP and my cycle even on BCP was a nightmare with AF frequency ranging between 7 days and 8 weeks so really whenever it felt like it :nope:
> 
> They could all be signs of the witch too so I guess its just more waiting and testing :shrug:
> 
> babydust to you all
> Tracy
> x

That was one of my symptoms when I was pregnant. I didn't want to take anything for it, so I bought that 4head stick that you rub on your forehead, which helped. Good luck!


----------



## norahbattie

Ellis0498 said:


> I'm seriously starting to wonder what on earth I'm going to do once I finally get a sticky BFP. At present I have got a CBFM, basic ovulation strips and a digital CB ovulation kit on the go. Thats all before the TWW hits. Addicted to POAS? Me? No.... What on earth will I do with my time? Or money? If we had a poll on how many tests we each peed on every month I swear I would be crowned Queen Urine. Ugh anyway that's that garbage coming out of my brain today. Hope you all have a wonderful day! Positive thoughts/baby dust/happy pills to everybody!

I don't think so, I think I will pip you to the post! :happydance: I am post ovulation now and POAS three times a day, internet cheapies mind you. I probably would carry on POAS until the child is born and turns 18! :haha:


----------



## Ellis0498

Lol! Thank god I'm not the only one! Think I'm just getting my LH surge today so pretty much camped out in the bathroom. Apart from when I lead my increasing disressed DH to the bedroom. I remember the days when he would pester me incessantly... Oh how the tables have turned! He just looked at his member last night and said 'you've broke him' lol. Oh the joys of baby making!


----------



## norahbattie

:lol: Too funny!!!! I am exactly the same, my dear OH knows he is on a strict regime, not that he minds :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Well I'm out :witch: showed her face this morning.. Going to have a few drinks tonight!!! 

Loads of :dust: to those still testing!!


----------



## Anababe

So sorry to those who are out for this month :hugs:

Nothing to report from me I am 4-6dpo i dont know exactly cuz i got a pos opk for 3 days.. But no symptoms yet.. Well I'm sure I could imagine some if I tried but in reality I know it's too early :haha:

This week has gone pretty quick so hoping the next 5 days pass just as fast then I can test! I am going to try not POAS too much, if I can wait til 10dpo that would be amazing for me! Lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Hello ladies! Officially in the 2WW now, just got my crosshairs this morning. I'm 3 DPO. 

Anababe, I got a + OPK for 3 days too (maybe longer - I stopped testing after day 3) - and I O'ed on the third day. Hope that helps!

Ellis - I'm an addict too, and also do CBFM plus OPKs. I'm GLAD that I do, because I actually got a + OPK 2 days before my peak on the CBFM, so I might have missed BDing on my most fertile days if I just went by CBFM. I fully expect that I will POAS throughout the first Tri just for confirmation that the bean is still there!


----------



## Thaynes

AF arrived 11 days late on the ninth so I think I'm out of the testing this month. Good luck to you ladies.


----------



## Ellis0498

DaisyQ said:


> Hello ladies! Officially in the 2WW now, just got my crosshairs this morning. I'm 3 DPO.
> 
> Anababe, I got a + OPK for 3 days too (maybe longer - I stopped testing after day 3) - and I O'ed on the third day. Hope that helps!
> 
> Ellis - I'm an addict too, and also do CBFM plus OPKs. I'm GLAD that I do, because I actually got a + OPK 2 days before my peak on the CBFM, so I might have missed BDing on my most fertile days if I just went by CBFM. I fully expect that I will POAS throughout the first Tri just for confirmation that the bean is still there!

Me too, peak from CBFM and negative on everything else! So so confusing! Feel much better that we all fight (or feed lol) the addiction together!


----------



## Tinatin

Ellis0498 said:


> I'm seriously starting to wonder what on earth I'm going to do once I finally get a sticky BFP. At present I have got a CBFM, basic ovulation strips and a digital CB ovulation kit on the go. Thats all before the TWW hits. Addicted to POAS? Me? No.... What on earth will I do with my time? Or money? If we had a poll on how many tests we each peed on every month I swear I would be crowned Queen Urine. Ugh anyway that's that garbage coming out of my brain today. Hope you all have a wonderful day! Positive thoughts/baby dust/happy pills to everybody!

"Queen Urine" seriously cracked me up! Thanks for the laugh. It helps me big time to put an ironic/ humorous face on all this, because if I took it seriously I think I would run off screaming and twitching.

I'm 12 DPO now and regular PMS-y symptoms have kicked in. Bbs are killing me. Light headache and cramps, but no crankiness yet. La la la la...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I'm 12 DPO, I had a rise in temperature again this morning, not sure if I'm preggo or not yet though because I don't want to test yet .... I'll be 13 DPO tomorrow and I'm thinking about testing but I might actually wait a couple more days just becuase I would hate to see that BFN .... Hm...I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow. I have a lot to do around the house today before we leave for our trip tomorrow morning and so if I get to the store to get a test then I'll test tomorrow and if not, then I'll wait ! 

Good luck everyone who's in their TWW!


----------



## faithbabies

13dpo~ not testing today as it's been negative for 3 days and i spotted this morning bright red after bm so i'm thinking af is on her way...boo! should start full flow sat or sunday....i'm just ready to move on to the next 2ww if i'm out this month lol :)

big hugs to the bfn's :hugs: and congrats to the bfp's :happydance:

babydust to those still waiting :)


----------



## AMP26

right?! he is an amazing wonderful man I love him to the moon. your sounds much the same:thumbup: I guess for now all I can do is:coffee: untill af decides to come full force and get it over with. next cycle I am just going to take my vitamins for get about the calendar and :sex: when we feel like it :blush: I need to quit stressing.[/QUOTE]

That's probably the best bet! Of course, we both know that there is no actual way to really quit stressing over it, but it is worth a try! I'm going to try to get back into my excercise routine. I lost 50 pounds last year and actually had a few months were I though, oh no, if I get pregnant, I will gain back that weight! Which was, in a way, refreshing. So now I think I'll concetrate on getting off these last 30 pounds which will be a good distraction and also create a healthier me (which in turn will hopefully help me get pregnant faster!)

Have fun trying next month <3 Forgetting about the calendar would be so nice ... maybe I'll try that next month with you!


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake:Happy Birthday *MOMMAWANNABE81*!:cake:


I want to send a warm welcome to *CCKARTING, NETTAMOMMYOF2, EDAMAME, and KRIPPY*!! Sorry to see some of you over from December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


TODAY!!!:test: *FAITHBABIES, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, and TLC*:test:



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, MRS MIGGINS, COUTURECUTS, DAZED125, LATELY, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, and TRY ROCKING *:paper::test:


*ELHAYM*:dust: Implant Blastocyst, Implant!:dust:


*MOOSE31* every month I use Mucinex for CM, helps make it fertile, watery to eggwhite:dust:


*ECHO* studying our bodies this close, always results in learning alot. GL with your promotion, here is Promotion:dust: also good luck with the 40lbs, you CAN do it! Try the myfitnesspal app (also on computer), reaaaallly helpful (I'm maiaj on there) so sorry AF flew in, but I am sure I will see you back in May on my thread!


*FAITHBABIES* you and ILIKE won't be in the Feb thread, you WILL be seeing darik pink BFPs this month!:dust:


*ICKLE* sorry that you AF came and you have a kidney infection.... take those meds, get better and get back to the TTC on a 28 day cycle!:dust:


*TAURUSMOM05* stop calling on AF.... we are holding her hostage from you!:dust:


*QUEEN BEE.* enjoy some of that wine for me too.... I hope it takes you to BD :sex: heaven and you will see some dark pink BFP lines soon!:dust:


*REBECCALO* diagram is REALLY helpful, but what I have found for POAS addicts, is that it only helps them not to be torn up at 6DPO when they see a BFN... :haha: Hang in there hun!:dust:


*MINNI2906* NTNP works just as good as all out TTC, hoping that your Feb appt is super informative!:dust:


*TRY ROCKING* wait another 2-3 days before you re-test:dust:


*NORAHBATTIE* We are holding AF hostage this month, away from everyone left on this thread!:dust:


*SHARNW* AF is definitely being truly UGH to everyone this month, hang in there Hun:dust:


*LOVETOTEACH* i changed your date Hun:dust:


*CCKARTING* Nice to see you again! YAY! for OV!:dust:


*NETTAMOMMYOF2* you are welcome, enjoy my testing threads, the ladies here are some of the greatest!:dust:


*EDAMAME* I hope this is your last IUI!:dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* there is no TMI in these threads, for your question, some do some don't, there are some months where my CM increases and some where I am almost dry.... It depends on the amount of estrogen in your system during that time. Your chart looks good though so let's not wish AF here just yet:dust:


*DITHY* sounds like some good symptoms, Hang in there:dust:


*KMWILLETS* tracking OV, sometimes a mix up happens, your date is changed:dust:


*ANABABE* I hope the rest of your TWW is quick!:dust:


*DAISYQ* YAY!!! for crosshairs!:dust:

*KRIPPY* :hugs: I hope this TWW is super fast to your dark super sticky BFP lines Hun! Your post had me tearing up, I can't even begin to imagine how that feels, but one thing I do know, you deserve this forever baby! GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*SKEET9924, LILLICHLOE, ICKLE PAND, ECHO, CHATTY B, and THAYNES*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 132* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## babyfeva

FX'd for you!


----------



## Ellis0498

Tinatin said:


> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> I'm seriously starting to wonder what on earth I'm going to do once I finally get a sticky BFP. At present I have got a CBFM, basic ovulation strips and a digital CB ovulation kit on the go. Thats all before the TWW hits. Addicted to POAS? Me? No.... What on earth will I do with my time? Or money? If we had a poll on how many tests we each peed on every month I swear I would be crowned Queen Urine. Ugh anyway that's that garbage coming out of my brain today. Hope you all have a wonderful day! Positive thoughts/baby dust/happy pills to everybody!
> 
> "Queen Urine" seriously cracked me up! Thanks for the laugh. It helps me big time to put an ironic/ humorous face on all this, because if I took it seriously I think I would run off screaming and twitching.
> 
> I'm 12 DPO now and regular PMS-y symptoms have kicked in. Bbs are killing
> me. Light headache and cramps, but no crankiness yet. La la la la...Click to expand...


Oh me too. I had stop taking it all to seriously when caught myself digging down the bin for that last hpt...because you know if you hold it in a certain way in a certain light whislt swinging from the light fittings you can defo see something. Oh yes ive been there, many many times. 
Only been preggo once (ectopic though) and my symptoms were sore bbs and headache so all not lost till the witch lady flys! Fingers/toes/legs crossed!!!!!!


----------



## trying_baby

So... I've caved and tested early! (only one day early though!)

I think I might have an incredibly faint line... How faint is a faint line?

I can only see the line by taking it out of the packet and holding it up to the light... But I can see a line. It's no where near bright enough for me to take a photo of it.

What do you think? 

Thanks! Baby dust to all! X


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I can't really say since I can't see it buuuuut if you think there's a hint of a line, wait 2 days and test again!


----------



## Krippy

Test again tomorrow and post a pic!


----------



## couturecuts

im officially out now! AF starting today. man my hubby sure knows my body, starting to think better than me? lol. guess ill O the last weekend of this month and hopefully get a BFP in time for valentines day! woooo!


----------



## hasti2011

:dust: 


trying_baby said:


> So... I've caved and tested early! (only one day early though!)
> 
> I think I might have an incredibly faint line... How faint is a faint line?
> 
> I can only see the line by taking it out of the packet and holding it up to the light... But I can see a line. It's no where near bright enough for me to take a photo of it.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks! Baby dust to all! X


----------



## cckarting

thanks mrsmm, it's good to be bak!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ellis0498 said:


> I'm seriously starting to wonder what on earth I'm going to do once I finally get a sticky BFP. At present I have got a CBFM, basic ovulation strips and a digital CB ovulation kit on the go. Thats all before the TWW hits. Addicted to POAS? Me? No.... What on earth will I do with my time? Or money? If we had a poll on how many tests we each peed on every month I swear I would be crowned Queen Urine. Ugh anyway that's that garbage coming out of my brain today. Hope you all have a wonderful day! Positive thoughts/baby dust/happy pills to everybody!

:lol: Believe me, when you get a BFP, if you have any HPTs left over you'll just keep POAS...I thought a BFP would be the end, too, but I can't stop!


----------



## Ellis0498

seaweed eater said:


> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> I'm seriously starting to wonder what on earth I'm going to do once I finally get a sticky BFP. At present I have got a CBFM, basic ovulation strips and a digital CB ovulation kit on the go. Thats all before the TWW hits. Addicted to POAS? Me? No.... What on earth will I do with my time? Or money? If we had a poll on how many tests we each peed on every month I swear I would be crowned Queen Urine. Ugh anyway that's that garbage coming out of my brain today. Hope you all have a wonderful day! Positive thoughts/baby dust/happy pills to everybody!
> 
> :lol: Believe me, when you get a BFP, if you have any HPTs left over you'll just keep POAS...I thought a BFP would be the end, too, but I can't stop!Click to expand...

Lol! Oh no! Someone start up an addiction group and sign me up. Drugs? Drink? Food? Nope just those lovely little strips in shiny foil, gimme gimme gimme. Congrats to you! Have and happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Elhaym

hasti2011 really hope it's your BFP! Post a pic when you next do a test :D x


----------



## hasti2011

seaweed eater said:


> Ellis0498 said:
> 
> 
> I'm seriously starting to wonder what on earth I'm going to do once I finally get a sticky BFP. At present I have got a CBFM, basic ovulation strips and a digital CB ovulation kit on the go. Thats all before the TWW hits. Addicted to POAS? Me? No.... What on earth will I do with my time? Or money? If we had a poll on how many tests we each peed on every month I swear I would be crowned Queen Urine. Ugh anyway that's that garbage coming out of my brain today. Hope you all have a wonderful day! Positive thoughts/baby dust/happy pills to everybody!
> 
> :lol: Believe me, when you get a BFP, if you have any HPTs left over you'll just keep POAS...I thought a BFP would be the end, too, but I can't stop!Click to expand...

congratulations! happy :cloud9:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I'm noticing the urge to pee very often today ... hmmm and I have this pulling/cramping sensation in my lower abdomen ... interesting


----------



## Elhaym

ashknowsbest said:


> Well, I'm noticing the urge to pee very often today ... hmmm and I have this pulling/cramping sensation in my lower abdomen ... interesting

Nice :thumbup: How many DPO hun? x


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm 12 today but I'm not testing until this weekend or Tuesday when I get back from vacation! Lol.


----------



## RebeccaLO

Oh sounds promising - good luck!


----------



## taurusmom05

Af came full force this morning. The positive side is that before mirena and DS, my period was so irregular and I never knew when she was coming for sure. Since I've had my mirena removed I've had consistent 31 day cycles each month. That makes me super happy! They used to be 33-40+ days! !!! I'm heading over to the february thread but ill check in to see how everyone is doing!! FX everyone!!! Maybe ill get that vday BFP!


----------



## couturecuts

af isnt showing full force for me now im confused. normally iget caught off guard by it but my cm is white normal again now and a couple hrs ago it was pinkish? i couldnt have implantation this late could i? i mean, as far as i know im 13dpo, unless i made a big mistake and im 3-4 days off? not sure. dont like it.


----------



## ~chipper~

Hi Ladies - Well AF arrived today, right on time...on to Feb. 

MrsMM - I was due to test the 14th, Thank you again for being such a great thread host!

Best of Luck and FX'd for all those still waiting!


----------



## lomelly

ashknowsbest--I don't know how you hold out so long lol I'm a POAS addict so kudos to you for holding out!
congrats to all the BFPs in here! :happydance: H&H 9 months!! xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

lomelly - it's so hard to not poas, believe me! I've been so tempted but it's not worth the disappointment when it's still too early .. i mean it's not too early now but I just don't want to ruin the first day of my vacation by getting a bfn!


----------



## norahbattie

MrsMM24 my AF is more MIA and hoping it stays that way for 9 months :) will test again tomorrow morning. I feel like AF is coming as I am getting alot of abdominal cramps and feel incredibly wet down there, sorry TMI. there is hardly anything there just a small amount of cm.
What's going on???!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Sorry to those the witch got :hugs: GL next cycle!


----------



## Ilikecake

AF is still MIA. Normally she's a day early. I have some horrible cramps though. Can't remember the last time I had a 28 day cycle :wacko:


----------



## Annie77

Well I have been so busy today that I haven't POAS and have discovered that I only have 25 miu tests left. Was planning to test tomorrow on 13dpo but is it worth it - should I go out and buy a sensitive one? Anyone know if tesco cheapie is 25miu or less?


----------



## Elhaym

Looking at google I think they are 25 miu, so might as well use the cheapy :D Do you have a Superdrug near you? Their tests are 10 miu (or maybe 15, but it's low) and only £5 ish for 2 I think x


----------



## Annie77

norahbattie said:


> MrsMM24 my AF is more MIA and hoping it stays that way for 9 months :) will test again tomorrow morning. I feel like AF is coming as I am getting alot of abdominal cramps and feel incredibly wet down there, sorry TMI. there is hardly anything there just a small amount of cm.
> What's going on???!!!!

Sounds promising! Am getting crampy on and off too.



Ilikecake said:


> AF is still MIA. Normally she's a day early. I have some horrible cramps though. Can't remember the last time I had a 28 day cycle :wacko:

Woo hoo ! 



Elhaym said:


> Looking at google I think they are 25 miu, so might as well use the cheapy :D Do you have a Superdrug near you? Their tests are 10 miu (or maybe 15, but it's low) and only £5 ish for 2 I think x

Thanks - have got unitest tests which the gynae wards use and they are 25mui so will use that tomorrow then pop to superdrug!


----------



## mrsevewat1

Well ladies its been a while but I'm still peeking at this thread. I never did get af in december but on the 5th she came like she broke through some doors to get out (extra heavy isn't sayin enough). And after she showed i had a small breakdown (triggered by my sil constant need to tell or ask me everything imaginable about her pregnancy, including but not limited to her symptoms to her name choices to picking her obgyn). Now I'm not a bitter person, nor am i jealous but we all have a point that shouldn't b crossed. I'm happy for her i jus sometimes feel she's trying to rub it in a little extra. Anyway after my mini breakdown and a long talk with hubby ( who is an angel-honestly-and is with me through every step) and decided to take a break for a cycle or two. I think my cycle is way outta wack after i gained 30lbs so I'm just gonna work on losing that before ttc. Ive already lost 13lbs so I'm on my way. Plus i wouldn't wanna add baby weight on top of what i have gained. So thank u all so very much for ur support and please kno i will b back! :) Good luck ladies and i will still b poppin in every now and then. Congrats to the new bfp! Thanks again!


----------



## Allie2009

Hey hun can you add me for Jan 24th? Thanks!!


----------



## Ellis0498

mrsevewat1 said:


> Well ladies its been a while but I'm still peeking at this thread. I never did get af in december but on the 5th she came like she broke through some doors to get out (extra heavy isn't sayin enough). And after she showed i had a small breakdown (triggered by my sil constant need to tell or ask me everything imaginable about her pregnancy, including but not limited to her symptoms to her name choices to picking her obgyn). Now I'm not a bitter person, nor am i jealous but we all have a point that shouldn't b crossed. I'm happy for her i jus sometimes feel she's trying to rub it in a little extra. Anyway after my mini breakdown and a long talk with hubby ( who is an angel-honestly-and is with me through every step) and decided to take a break for a cycle or two. I think my cycle is way outta wack after i gained 30lbs so I'm just gonna work on losing that before ttc. Ive already lost 13lbs so I'm on my way. Plus i wouldn't wanna add baby weight on top of what i have gained. So thank u all so very much for ur support and please kno i will b back! :) Good luck ladies and i will still b poppin in every now and
> then. Congrats to the new bfp! Thanks again!

So so sorry to hear that! I had a little breakdown after my recent ectopic especially when everyone was excepting or literally giving birth at the same time. Take as much time as you need and be a little selfish for a while! Massive congrats on the weight loss, I know how hard that can be so that's amazing!


----------



## Ilikecake

On to next month I go :( good luck to the rest of you ladies


----------



## immy11

mrsevewat1 said:


> Well ladies its been a while but I'm still peeking at this thread. I never did get af in december but on the 5th she came like she broke through some doors to get out (extra heavy isn't sayin enough). And after she showed i had a small breakdown (triggered by my sil constant need to tell or ask me everything imaginable about her pregnancy, including but not limited to her symptoms to her name choices to picking her obgyn). Now I'm not a bitter person, nor am i jealous but we all have a point that shouldn't b crossed. I'm happy for her i jus sometimes feel she's trying to rub it in a little extra. Anyway after my mini breakdown and a long talk with hubby ( who is an angel-honestly-and is with me through every step) and decided to take a break for a cycle or two. I think my cycle is way outta wack after i gained 30lbs so I'm just gonna work on losing that before ttc. Ive already lost 13lbs so I'm on my way. Plus i wouldn't wanna add baby weight on top of what i have gained. So thank u all so very much for ur support and please kno i will b back! :) Good luck ladies and i will still b poppin in every now and then. Congrats to the new bfp! Thanks again!

HI!

I know exactly how you feel about the SIL thing. A week after my miscarriage my sil announced that she is pregnant. I remained calm, until she said the her due date was the 17th of July.. My due date was the 16th of July...
I am so happy for them I really am, but I can't help being extremely depressed when she talks about her pregnancy or when she posted her ultrasound photo on facebook :(

Anyway... lot of women conceive on their ttc break! - Goodluck X


----------



## Annie77

Well i tested and BFN :-(

Am not due my period until tomorrow night (it always starts around 11-1am) so I guess I will just have to wait and see. 

But I have to admit something to you guys - I went shopping for tests and went to mother care for a gift for a friend. I ended up buying abreast feeding top which was reduced to £5 and jeans which had been reduced from £40 to £12. I know I shouldn't have but hey - if this months not the month next month might be. 

Feeling bloated and crampy


----------



## TLC

Tested BFN, but no sign of the witch either .... need more POASt's only got one left :)


----------



## sdeitrick1

TLC said:


> Update from me, test this morning BFN but then is is 10 DPO so not out yet,
> 
> Wild flights of imagination or syptom spotting?
> 
> 
> boobs are tender (but they might hurt less if I'd stop poking them :haha:)
> *Down 'there' incredibly sensitive* :wacko:
> DB last night with DH and *'inside' felt different either I've shrunk *somewhat or hubbys been using one of those 'boy pumps' :dohh:
> Tired a lot this week I spent last night on the couch under my blankie watching food pron though my eyelids :blush:
> low grade headache that won't go away :nope:
> 
> First month off BCP and my cycle even on BCP was a nightmare with AF frequency ranging between 7 days and 8 weeks so really whenever it felt like it :nope:
> 
> They could all be signs of the witch too so I guess its just more waiting and testing :shrug:
> 
> babydust to you all
> Tracy
> x



Those two were the symptoms I had with my last prengancy!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my temp is still up and I am due for AF today. I'm feeling exhausted today. I got 7 hours of sleep but really feel like I could still sleep!!


----------



## mrs_del

I'm currently 18 dpo but to scared to test =/ I have cramps and headaches and a lot of other symptoms but dont want to get my hopes up.. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/370648/
Here's my chart


----------



## Darkest

Mrs_del, if you don't test you wont know. I would have given in long before now lol.
Ash, best of luck! Hope your :bfp: is with you very soon!


----------



## couturecuts

ugh whats going on! the pink spotting has stopped again. we :sex: last night to help af start but nothing! nothing! ahh! could that have been implant? at 13dpo? maybe i o'd later than i thought? BFN test last night, but this morning in the am it looked faint, so maybe i mistakenly looked at it last night, or did the line show up overnight. i was struggling to get pee out though haha but had to pee on something! should i test today or tomorrow with fmu?


----------



## mrs_del

Ya u are so right! I will test soon! Can't go on like this for ever. Can u check my chart and give me ur input on it https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/370648/


----------



## 28329

Ashknowsbest, I can't believe you haven't tested yet. You're strong!! Good luck. I'm hoping that good looking chart brings you 2 beautiful lines.


----------



## seaweed eater

Your chart looks great Mrs. Del! :test:


----------



## mrs_del

@ Coutercuts
I would test tomorrow.


----------



## seaweed eater

Ash, your chart is textbook! I'll be surprised if you don't get a :bfp:!


----------



## mrs_del

@seaweed eater
You really think so!! Yay =) I will test soon then.. I hope I get the bfp I've been waiting for and also all u ladies too!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mrs del you should test with me!!! Except I'm on a road trip and won't be to our destination until 2 or 3 my time.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks guys for the encouragement!! I'm just super nervous for that BFP!! And OH wants me to test after we get back from vacation and that's on Tuesday !!! Idk if I can last that long though!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. Del, with 18 temps above the coverline, you most likely are pregnant - go ahead and test lady!

Ash, your chart looks great - possible implantation dip at 7 DPO and now it's looking triphasic! You could test now, and I bet you'd get your BFP, 5 days after the implantation dip. Of course there is no downside to waiting either... your call!

GL ladies!


----------



## norahbattie

ARGH!! AF like cramps and still no AF or :bfp: what on earth is going aunt flo? I still have nausea, quite sensitive nips, really bad AF like cramps now and a very much increased :sex: drive, poor hubby isn't going to know what's hit him tonight!! :D I really do feel AF is going to rear her ugly head soon and i don't want to keep my hopes up.

Ladies I can't seem to open up your charts, I would like to take a look, I guess its a problem down my end though, good luck to the testers


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake:Happy Birthday *DBCG*!:cake:


I want to send a warm welcome to *ALLIE2009 and MRS_DEL*!! Sorry to see some of you over from December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


TODAY!!!:test: *ANEWBEGINNING, ANNIE77, BUTTERWORTH, CCKARTING, ILIKECAKE, POMERANIAN, and TRYING_BABY*:test:


:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, COUTURECUTS, DAZED125, LATELY, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, FAITHBABIES, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, and TLC*:paper::test:


*TRYING_BABY*:dust: Re-test in about 2 days!:dust:


*COUTURECUTS* I am not sure that is AF, you don't sound certain taht you OVd 14 days ago, if that is the case, Implantation can take place up to 12DPO.... GL:dust:


*ASHKNOWSBEST* I say enjoy your weekend!!!! Then test first thing you get home in the door! Those symptoms sound soooo good!:dust:


*~CHIPPER~* You are welxome Hun! I love you ladies on these threads! ALTHOUGH, I would preferrrrr that I see you all in a 1st Trimester thread! I plan to start them up just like the test threads as soon as I get a sticky BFP.... :dust:


*NORAHBATTIE* I know oh too well how tricky AF can be, seems as those AF is being the trickiest to alot of ladies this month! Hang in there! :dust:


*MRSEVEWAT1* During the breaks from hard core TTC, many women get their BFP, I hope that happens in your case. Good Luck with the other 18lbs or so! here is some weight loss:dust: I mentioned to other ladies, try myfitnesspal.com, it really works well, I am on there as well, screen name maiaj Until then, we will be seeing you in a Spring testing thread with a lovely BFP! :dust:


*ALLIE2009* welcome back to the threads!:dust:


*ANNIE77* I hope AF has no intentions on showing until December for you as you get some dark pink BFP lines:dust:


*MRS_DEL* The ladies here will tell you, I don't push early testing, so you never really hearing me say test, in your case, you aren't early, AND those symptoms/chart looks soooooooo perfect, I say :test: let use see that beuatiful BFP!!!!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in January!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as February.*TAURUSMOM05, ~CHIPPER~, and ILIKECAKE*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 132* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>Started in Nov Thread, on *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Donation Tomorrow! I'm nervous!! I went from hoping AF came so I could get donations, to hoping AF didn't so I could get donations. DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. FXD ladies! I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Mrskg

Got everything crossed for you MrsMM xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

Best of luck with the insem MrsMM, hope you catch the eggy :dust:


----------



## mrsevewat1

Thank u ladies so very much. I am so praying for me to come back in march and see most of u with bfps! Babydust to u all. :)


----------



## Elhaym

Hmmm, just realised I have been to toilet 3 times for a wee in last hour, always a lot there and very dilute. Stupid random symptoms showing up to get my hopes up just when I lose hope! Damn you body!


----------



## lomelly

Good luck to you ashknowsbest! and good luck with the insem MrsMM! hope we all get lucky! xx


----------



## couturecuts

headache coming on now. hmm. still no Af but no spotting anymore either, i cant even "dig" any out, lol gross sorry. still slightly crampy. omg im totally freaked out now.


----------



## mrsevewat1

immy11 said:


> mrsevewat1 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies its been a while but I'm still peeking at this thread. I never did get af in december but on the 5th she came like she broke through some doors to get out (extra heavy isn't sayin enough). And after she showed i had a small breakdown (triggered by my sil constant need to tell or ask me everything imaginable about her pregnancy, including but not limited to her symptoms to her name choices to picking her obgyn). Now I'm not a bitter person, nor am i jealous but we all have a point that shouldn't b crossed. I'm happy for her i jus sometimes feel she's trying to rub it in a little extra. Anyway after my mini breakdown and a long talk with hubby ( who is an angel-honestly-and is with me through every step) and decided to take a break for a cycle or two. I think my cycle is way outta wack after i gained 30lbs so I'm just gonna work on losing that before ttc. Ive already lost 13lbs so I'm on my way. Plus i wouldn't wanna add baby weight on top of what i have gained. So thank u all so very much for ur support and please kno i will b back! :) Good luck ladies and i will still b poppin in every now and then. Congrats to the new bfp! Thanks again!
> 
> HI!
> 
> I know exactly how you feel about the SIL thing. A week after my miscarriage my sil announced that she is pregnant. I remained calm, until she said the her due date was the 17th of July.. My due date was the 16th of July...
> I am so happy for them I really am, but I can't help being extremely depressed when she talks about her pregnancy or when she posted her ultrasound photo on facebook :(
> 
> Anyway... lot of women conceive on their ttc break! - Goodluck XClick to expand...


The thing about my sil that really bothers me is that she has nothing in her life together. She has no idea what having a baby really means she just really wanted a baby just because. Her "boyfriend" is not committed to her and has who knows how many other girlfriends, not to mention other children to several women. She is 27yrs old and lives with her mother. Works in a supermarket barely making enough money to support herself. I'm not saying this to judge her just pointing out all the reasons that she should have waited. She had a miscarrage 1 1/2months before she got pregnant this time and i just think she's being selfish and not thinking of the baby she will bring into this mess. I think it only bothers me because the only one i am thinking of is the baby. I don't think it would be that bad if she wouldn't tell or ask me something every 10 minute. Sorry to rant i just don't talk about it to anyone. Thanks for the ear/eye. Lol and good luck! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*Update: Well...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad: I called and pushed my donations back.... Few ladies think it is pointless to waste, so, I wait.... I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

fingers crossed for you MrsMM!
baby dust!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM - did you have donations this cycle? I can't remember.


----------



## Annie77

Well I think I must have a uti it something. I am constantly needing to wee today and the urgency is awful! Tbh I have been only drinking diet coke as my water supply is nasty right now - tastes awful but half the neighbourhood thinks do so it's not pregnancy sign!

Feeling crampy and sore boobs but now doubting my chances this month. 

I have a question though - my periods tend to start really late at night and if j didn't stay awake til 2am I guess I wouldnt know til morning. Also my ov pains kicked in at 1am on new years morning. Should I count the morning that I wake with period as day one or day two as it officially starts between 11pm & 1am


----------



## Annie77

Because that would make me only 12dpo and that would make BFN seem less significan!


----------



## MrsMM24

ickle pand said:


> MrsMM - did you have donations this cycle? I can't remember.

I my last donation was Nov 23rd. I was sitting out because we couldn't afford to go further and AF came Dec 5th. Secret Santa band together and we secured a donation for this month, but... no OV... :sad: I guess I am back to waiting and not getting that BFP before due date 2.15.12....


----------



## norahbattie

Well ladies I have got my first sign of AF coming to visit, just went to the loo and on wiping had streaks of blood. It always starts like this and gets heavier the day after, looks like I am out and won't be able to give hubby the best anniversary present ever....now what to buy him???


----------



## butterworth

I'm out af got me last night on to feb


----------



## lillichloe

couturecuts said:


> headache coming on now. Hmm. Still no af but no spotting anymore either, i cant even "dig" any out, lol gross sorry. Still slightly crampy. Omg im totally freaked out now.

test!!!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

butterworth said:


> I'm out af got me last night on to feb

:hugs: Good luck on a bfp in the month of love!


----------



## butterworth

Lovetoteach86 said:


> butterworth said:
> 
> 
> I'm out af got me last night on to feb
> 
> :hugs: Good luck on a bfp in the month of love!Click to expand...

thats what I'm hoping


----------



## couturecuts

@ lillichloe. yeah i did again this morning, weird though, one side of the test line is kinda dark, but the rest is light, here im gonna upload pic. this is too strange..


----------



## lillichloe

couturecuts said:


> @ lillichloe. yeah i did again this morning, weird though, one side of the test line is kinda dark, but the rest is light, here im gonna upload pic. this is too strange..

yes post a pic!!


----------



## couturecuts

its so much easier to see in person. the pics dont show it very well. but seriously, like off to one side of what would be the positive test line, like the outer edge of the test line is darker, but the rest is just really barely visible. and it did it with both tests. maybe theres just not enough hcg in me to show a full line right? on the inverted pic with both last night and todays test you can kinda see the edges of the line showing better, seriously in person its way more obvious, but its just the outter edge, so i dunno!!! had a tiny bit more of pink/brown mixed in with cm, just such a small amount though,. and it was only when i went to the bathroom and pushed to see if anything would happen, lol.

https://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af356/couturecuts/Picture002.jpg

https://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af356/couturecuts/Picture005.jpg


----------



## lillichloe

you need to do a pink dye test. ive had evaps on the blue dye ones that look just like that. I hope its your bfp run to the store and get a pink dye test!! omgsh this could be it!!


----------



## Anababe

:hugs: too everyone who is out this month :dust: FX for Feb xxx

6dpo and not really feeling any symptoms, ive had some dull achy cramps and backache the last couple of days but not reading into it just yet, too early for implantation im sure. Ive been really busy with my horses today so thats kept my mind off it.. just two more days and I can start POAS :haha:

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test :dust:


----------



## couturecuts

yeah my hubby bought these ept's last night i like the first response. cant get to store, only one car and he has it at work today LOL. i guess ill just have to hold out. i will just test with this again tomorrow fmu, since none of these were fmu.


----------



## couturecuts

theres a corner store about 2 minutes walk away, but i dont know what kind of tests they ahve there. plus its like 35 degrees outside, yuck lol


----------



## lillichloe

yeah wait till tomorrow! im so excited for you


----------



## Anababe

I can see the line on the pics but Ive had those thin lines like that on blue dye tests that have turned out to be evaps :growlmad: Try another in the morning.. hope its a BFP for you :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Looks like a line to me doll! But yes use a pink dye test...they work so much better. How many DPO are you again?


----------



## couturecuts

it just seems odd for the spotting to happen yesterday and a tiny bit again just not long ago. i never ever spot ever, like ever!!!! and its 3 days before my 33 mark is up for af. i thought hmm maybe its trying to start early to get back on old 29 day cycle but it would have been going by now, especially after last night :sex: lmfao. headaches too, ugh the headaches. ahhhhh i wish it was morning.


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree with everyone else - do a pink dye test. I see the line on the inverted pics, but as they are off to the side, I feel like it could be an evap. GL!


----------



## couturecuts

Krippy said:


> Looks like a line to me doll! But yes use a pink dye test...they work so much better. How many DPO are you again?

well i guess i O'd 1st of jan prolly?


----------



## couturecuts

i might have to walk up to the store. dunno if i can wait.


----------



## lillichloe

haha keeps us updated


----------



## Krippy

I wouldn't be able to wait but think of it this way...The line could be darker if you wait tomorrow and the satisfaction will be so much greater! :)


----------



## norahbattie

I agree I too can see a line on the first image, do a pink dye test and keep your fingers crossed for a :bfp: I know we all have them crossed for you


----------



## Anababe

I wouldnt be able to wait either.. but I start testing from 6dpo normally so slightly addicted to POAS :haha:


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Is there any chart readers...I really need some help.

I started charting in November. I ovulated cd 30 and my lp was 12 days. I had a AF December 15th and it came two days early. I started to chart again and December chart is super ugly lol! I started taking vitex Jan 4, and that sat I got ch from FF. I found out dpo1 that we ovulated cd 18....way early than the norm. Good thing we bd a lot that week not knowing lol! On dpo6 it was 98.2 and cd 28 dpo 7 I had a major dip in my temp 97.7 coincidence hmmm...I started to spot with increased cm which I had been experiencing since I ovulated. It was really light pink.. asked around ppl said chart looks great like ID...and maybe IB. later that night I was told to watch for spike the next day.

The spotting was on and off...TMI Alert..the spotting had a different smell not like AF but different than my normal. It went from pink to brown reddish color with a lot of ew cm. It stopped again and restarted with EW cm but red. I put a pad on incase because I wasn't sure. The next day it was light fliw but red... Temp spiked up 98.2. Yesterday has been light flow mixed with medium flow. Again it doesn't smell of AF blood and no clotting(always clot a lot) what so ever. Just straight bleeding nothing more. Today again temp is still high and no clotting.

I'm not saying it may not be AF. But Idk especially with the dip then spike. Now I have sxs I've never had before expect when pg. I'm a very sexual person and had hubby stuck on pause because I haven't been wanting to be touched. I've been bitchy I'm not during period at or before. I'm puking on and off, headaches, and having hunger pangs out this world. Bbs are very heavy and few other things. I always know when AF is coming and I didn't have one sign. Besides these I posted and normal signs sensitive nip and such.

Can someone tell me there honest opinion(s)? I would be dpo 9... But since this bleeding I'm.on a new cd 3. I'll put my chart back and then re add AF so you guys can see.


----------



## Sholi

couturecuts said:


> i might have to walk up to the store. dunno if i can wait.

Do it do it!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Ellis0498

Sholi said:


> couturecuts said:
> 
> 
> i might have to walk up to the store. dunno if i can wait.
> 
> Do it do it!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Lol me too, go go go go!


----------



## Sholi

Ellis0498 said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couturecuts said:
> 
> 
> i might have to walk up to the store. dunno if i can wait.
> 
> Do it do it!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol me too, go go go go!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

I live beside a supermarket so I would never be able to resist


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Oh and with my 5 pgs... My son I bled twice that month and my daughter I did as well. My other three pg I missed periods.


----------



## Annie77

Nettamommy - could you get a blood test?

I asked earlier but got no answer to this - if my period starts between 11pm sat night and 1am Sunday what day do you count as cycle day 1?


----------



## DaisyQ

Go with Sunday....

At my RE's office, I forget the "rule" but if AF starts after a certain point during the day, they consider the NEXT day CD 1. I think it might be 10pm. Not sure.


----------



## mrs_del

@ ash yes we should test together! :)


----------



## Sholi

Annie77 said:


> Nettamommy - could you get a blood test?
> 
> I asked earlier but got no answer to this - if my period starts between 11pm sat night and 1am Sunday what day do you count as cycle day 1?

I would say Sunday really


----------



## Annie77

Sholi said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Nettamommy - could you get a blood test?
> 
> I asked earlier but got no answer to this - if my period starts between 11pm sat night and 1am Sunday what day do you count as cycle day 1?
> 
> I would say Sunday reallyClick to expand...

Thanks! That means I am probably only 12 dpo so still in running


----------



## couturecuts

gonna wait till tomorrow and just get a pink dye test while we're out grocery shopping. course i might need to not pee in the morning, lol. so ig uess grocery shopping wont be fun. wonder if i can go to bathroom at store and poas then just keep the opened box to have the checker scan to pay for anyways, LOL.


----------



## Dithy

Ok so I'm 6dpo of a probable 10 luteal phase. So far I've had a lot of ovary zone pain, have felt bloated, nauseous, pains under my armpit and blue veins in my bbs and today my nipples are sensitive... How much of this do you reckon is in my head? Anyone else had a short lp? Do you think you get symptoms earlier? This is my 1st cycle ttc and I think getting a bfp first time would be too goof to be true. Convinced I'm imagining everything now. Agh!!!


----------



## AStellarmom

Hello everyone! I am back after my mc in October. We triggered yesterday and had the first of 2 IUI's this morning. I will be testing January 28th!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm either 2 or 6 dpo and have the same symptoms  except the blue veins but nipple did look darker. Feel like af be here but wouldn't that be to soon if u was 2 dpo? Clomid cycle so idk what is real and what is in my head or due to clomid.


----------



## faithbabies

couture~~ girl i dont know how u can wait..it would drive me insane lol! i have everything crossed it is your BFP!! so excited for u!! :happydance:

big hugs to the ones AF showed up to torture once again :(

lots of love and warm wishes to the bfp's :thumbup:

and lots of babydust to those in 2ww :dust:

afm: i think i'm 14dpo today...small amt of dark brown spotting last night and today/crampy a little and very moody so i am sure AF is on her way..which is why i havent tested since 11dpo which was neg...i'm pretty positive i'm onto feb thread soon...af is due in the next three days. :( I'm having the worst day to top it off and want to break into my wine and chick flicks tonite since hubby is working late :wine: will update when the witch arrives.


----------



## ickle pand

couturecuts said:


> gonna wait till tomorrow and just get a pink dye test while we're out grocery shopping. course i might need to not pee in the morning, lol. so ig uess grocery shopping wont be fun. wonder if i can go to bathroom at store and poas then just keep the opened box to have the checker scan to pay for anyways, LOL.

Pee in a cup or a bowl (one you don't plan on using again!) first thing in the morning and then you can dip your test in it when you get home from shopping :)


----------



## couturecuts

ickle pand said:


> couturecuts said:
> 
> 
> gonna wait till tomorrow and just get a pink dye test while we're out grocery shopping. course i might need to not pee in the morning, lol. so ig uess grocery shopping wont be fun. wonder if i can go to bathroom at store and poas then just keep the opened box to have the checker scan to pay for anyways, LOL.
> 
> Pee in a cup or a bowl (one you don't plan on using again!) first thing in the morning and then you can dip your test in it when you get home from shopping :)Click to expand...

thats a really good idea. and it woudl still work? i dont see why it wouldnt, hmm. ok. i just might have to do that!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I've known of a few people who've done it in the same situation. Good luck!


----------



## Elhaym

couturecuts said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couturecuts said:
> 
> 
> gonna wait till tomorrow and just get a pink dye test while we're out grocery shopping. course i might need to not pee in the morning, lol. so ig uess grocery shopping wont be fun. wonder if i can go to bathroom at store and poas then just keep the opened box to have the checker scan to pay for anyways, LOL.
> 
> Pee in a cup or a bowl (one you don't plan on using again!) first thing in the morning and then you can dip your test in it when you get home from shopping :)Click to expand...
> 
> thats a really good idea. and it woudl still work? i dont see why it wouldnt, hmm. ok. i just might have to do that!Click to expand...

according to peeonastick.com it should be fine for a few hours :D

https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#37

Keeping my fingers crossed for ya! xx


----------



## couturecuts

oh snap, lol. not sure if its a fluke, but my temp is 99.3 right now. thats up. how soon after implant does your temp rise?


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I'm on vacation and I wanted to know if having one drink and going in the hot tub is really bad at this point if I'm preggo. ? Not sure if I am yet. I'm only 13 DPO.


----------



## couturecuts

id say no on the drink. hottub is probably fine.


----------



## Krippy

I snuck a little glass of wine last night...I don't think that will hurt but everyone has different opinions about that and just don't stay in the hot tub too long. If you overheat the babe will if you have one in there. ;)


----------



## Donut

I will be testing on Jan 22nd! I had a bfn on the 12th (10 dpo). Praying that it was just too early. GL to all you ladies!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hasti2011

:dust: :dust: :dust:





Donut said:


> I will be testing on Jan 22nd! I had a bfn on the 12th (10 dpo). Praying that it was just too early. GL to all you ladies!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies & MrsM
I'm so happy for all the ladies that got their BFPs this month and I'm hopeful for those moving on to Feb... Valentines Babies!! 
As for me, I had my SHG today and my tubes were clear and everything looked good. It did hurt quite a bit and the antibiotic they made me take 2 hours before to prevent infection made me dry heave all morning. It was a rather unpleasant experience overall, but good results. The Dr said I have an increased chance in getting pregnant for the next 3 months because the test "cleans the pipes". I'm day 11 today and my CBFM stick this morning looks like I'm gearing to O around CD 15 - unless the test was a bit stressful for my system and delays things. I had some nice big follicles today. 
I'm hopeful, happy that the results were good but I'm REALLY sick of being poked and proded and disappointed. 
I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## ashknowsbest

We'll I'm not talking about getting drunk cotoure cuts ... Lol just 1 drink of wine!!! And as far as the hot tub goes if I'm in for 10 min idk how bad it could be.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ash, my fertility doc says NO to hot tubs, steam rooms, saunas, baths...


----------



## Sombra

Testing tomorrow morning! Keeping my fingers crossed. 7 months and 7 BFN, but got a fortune cookie last week that said all my hard work would pay off soon, so maybe 8 is my lucky number!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Hi Ladies & MrsM
> I'm so happy for all the ladies that got their BFPs this month and I'm hopeful for those moving on to Feb... Valentines Babies!!
> As for me, I had my SHG today and my tubes were clear and everything looked good. It did hurt quite a bit and the antibiotic they made me take 2 hours before to prevent infection made me dry heave all morning. It was a rather unpleasant experience overall, but good results. The Dr said I have an increased chance in getting pregnant for the next 3 months because the test "cleans the pipes". I'm day 11 today and my CBFM stick this morning looks like I'm gearing to O around CD 15 - unless the test was a bit stressful for my system and delays things. I had some nice big follicles today.
> I'm hopeful, happy that the results were good but I'm REALLY sick of being poked and proded and disappointed.
> I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow.


Mrs Dutch, thank you for sharing your HSG experience. I'm going for mine next cycle, if no bfp this cycle. Very nervous about the potential pain involved. GL and I hope you get a bfp very soon!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Daisy well that's good because I decided not to go in the hot tub until I test tomorrow night!!! Thanks for your advice!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

No problem!!! Good luck!!


----------



## couturecuts

i think drinking safely is ok before implantation, cause its not feeding off you yet haha. but after, its attatched ya gotta be careful. anyways, ive had a BIG headache i cant shake all day, thats good right? i had headaches during begining of last 2 pregnancies also. no period yet though. hubby got my digital tests. 2 of them. should i take one tomorrow am or hold out for sunday?


----------



## fingersxxd

Nettamommyof2 said:


> Is there any chart readers...I really need some help.
> 
> I started charting in November. I ovulated cd 30 and my lp was 12 days. I had a AF December 15th and it came two days early. I started to chart again and December chart is super ugly lol! I started taking vitex Jan 4, and that sat I got ch from FF. I found out dpo1 that we ovulated cd 18....way early than the norm. Good thing we bd a lot that week not knowing lol! On dpo6 it was 98.2 and cd 28 dpo 7 I had a major dip in my temp 97.7 coincidence hmmm...I started to spot with increased cm which I had been experiencing since I ovulated. It was really light pink.. asked around ppl said chart looks great like ID...and maybe IB. later that night I was told to watch for spike the next day.
> 
> The spotting was on and off...TMI Alert..the spotting had a different smell not like AF but different than my normal. It went from pink to brown reddish color with a lot of ew cm. It stopped again and restarted with EW cm but red. I put a pad on incase because I wasn't sure. The next day it was light fliw but red... Temp spiked up 98.2. Yesterday has been light flow mixed with medium flow. Again it doesn't smell of AF blood and no clotting(always clot a lot) what so ever. Just straight bleeding nothing more. Today again temp is still high and no clotting.
> 
> I'm not saying it may not be AF. But Idk especially with the dip then spike. Now I have sxs I've never had before expect when pg. I'm a very sexual person and had hubby stuck on pause because I haven't been wanting to be touched. I've been bitchy I'm not during period at or before. I'm puking on and off, headaches, and having hunger pangs out this world. Bbs are very heavy and few other things. I always know when AF is coming and I didn't have one sign. Besides these I posted and normal signs sensitive nip and such.
> 
> Can someone tell me there honest opinion(s)? I would be dpo 9... But since this bleeding I'm.on a new cd 3. I'll put my chart back and then re add AF so you guys can see.

Ah you sound exactly like me with my pregnancy last year. It was the one that stuck! Your chart is very similar but I have a shorter cycle. Fingers crossed for you! :babydust:


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Thanks fingersxxd! Which chart if I can look at it please?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Sombra said:


> Testing tomorrow morning! Keeping my fingers crossed. 7 months and 7 BFN, but got a fortune cookie last week that said all my hard work would pay off soon, so maybe 8 is my lucky number!

Good luck, hun! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrs_del

So I'm super excited I haven't tested yet but I. Chart on my fertility friend and today it changed and said this https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/370648/ 
Check it out!!! Out of the 7 months I think that I've been charting I never reached 18 dpo and it never told me to test bc I might be prego!! I haven't tested but I will on Sunday morning or Monday morning =) I hope I get the bfp I want nd I wish you all bfp!! <3


----------



## Tella

mrs_del said:


> So I'm super excited I haven't tested yet but I. Chart on my fertility friend and today it changed and said this https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/370648/
> Check it out!!! Out of the 7 months I think that I've been charting I never reached 18 dpo and it never told me to test bc I might be prego!! I haven't tested but I will on Sunday morning or Monday morning =) I hope I get the bfp I want nd I wish you all bfp!! <3

Hi :hi:

Looking at your chart it looks Triphasic! I would have tested long ago, you are very strong in waiting so long!!! Fx'd for a BFP tomorrow or Monday!!! :dust:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hi everyone :hi:

I see this thread is a lucky one. I was initially on the list for testing at the start of the month but got a BFN then AF arrived the same day. Anyway, I think I'm ovulating again today so might be in with another chance of a jan BFP! 

Could you put me back on the list for 28th? :)

Fingers crossed!!

X


----------



## Elhaym

Hey ladies - I THINK I may have got a faint BFP this morning, but don't mark it down yet until I have confirmed with a FRER and know it's not an evap!

Eeeeeep! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Elhaym said:


> Hey ladies - I THINK I may have got a faint BFP this morning, but don't mark it down yet until I have confirmed with a FRER and know it's not an evap!
> 
> Eeeeeep! x

Oooh, how exciting! I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Please update as soon as you do your FRER!!

X


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks! it's weird as I never test till AF is due but today is my angel's due date so I thought I would just for the hell of it. Also if I am preg my due date will be OH's birthday! Weird! :D x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Elhaym said:


> Thanks! it's weird as I never test till AF is due but today is my angel's due date so I thought I would just for the hell of it. Also if I am preg my due date will be OH's birthday! Weird! :D x

It sounds like it's meant to be!! Go get that FRER girl!! ;)

X


----------



## Anababe

Ooh FX Elhaym, let us know how the FRER is when will you be testing again? :D xx


----------



## Elhaym

I have one FRER and one Superdrug. I might hold my wee in for as long as poss and do the SD this pm, then do the FRER with FMU tomorrow as I should have a good line by then if I am preg...

Thanks ladies, OMG I will be honest, I am shitting it xx


----------



## Anababe

I had terrible headache last night and seem to be hungry all the time.. I felt really sick this morning because i hadnt eaten breakfast. That's the first thing I notice normally an increase in appetite. Im trying so hard not to test tomorrow but I have 6 CB HPT here so I will prob give in and do one tomorrow, not much point doing one today I'm only 7-8dpo but I'm so tempted! I will be good though and wait until morning lol


----------



## Anababe

Elhaym said:


> I have one FRER and one Superdrug. I might hold my wee in for as long as poss and do the SD this pm, then do the FRER with FMU tomorrow as I should have a good line by then if I am preg...
> 
> Thanks ladies, OMG I will be honest, I am shitting it xx

Good luck!! I have everything crossed for you :D


----------



## hopefulfi

Hey ladies! I got a super faint line the other day, so waiting to see if I do indeed get a BFP in the next few days. I have symptoms galore so hoping it's not all in my head. LOL.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

hopefulfi said:


> Hey ladies! I got a super faint line the other day, so waiting to see if I do indeed get a BFP in the next few days. I have symptoms galore so hoping it's not all in my head. LOL.

Sounds like it's going to be your lucky month! Fingers crossed. Let us know when you retest

X


----------



## Dithy

Elhaym said:


> Thanks! it's weird as I never test till AF is due but today is my angel's due date so I thought I would just for the hell of it. Also if I am preg my due date will be OH's birthday! Weird! :D x

Really hope you get your BFP!!! x


----------



## trying_baby

Elhaym said:


> Hey ladies - I THINK I may have got a faint BFP this morning, but don't mark it down yet until I have confirmed with a FRER and know it's not an evap!
> 
> Eeeeeep! x

I really hope you get your BFP! x


----------



## trying_baby

Well I tested again this morning with a CB Digital - BFN :(

I feel different to normal - I have been very bloated over the past few days, now I'm not bloated - but I have a sick feeling in my mouth... Maybe it is all in my head :(

I am going to test again tomorrow with a FRER (and not take it apart this time!!)

:dust:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

The clearblue digi ones arnt very sensitive. Maybe it's just too early

X


----------



## Elhaym

OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:

I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!

sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!

:dust:


----------



## trying_baby

Elhaym said:


> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:

Wow, congratulations!!! So pleased for you. It's clearly meant to be! X


----------



## Annie77

ashknowsbest said:


> We'll I'm not talking about getting drunk cotoure cuts ... Lol just 1 drink of wine!!! And as far as the hot tub goes if I'm in for 10 min idk how bad it could be.

I am not a fertility doctor or maternity guru but I am off the opinion that everything in moderation is okay until you get the positive test. TTC is stressful enough without depriving yourself of little pleasures.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## kmwilletts

I'm really certain I got the beginnings of my line going, still pretty faint today, but much better than yesterday's line I got!! :)
 



Attached Files:







BFP2.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 39


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Elhaym said:


> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:

Yey - massive congratulations!! It's meant to be!

X


----------



## Elhaym

kmwilletts said:


> I'm really certain I got the beginnings of my line going, still pretty faint today, but much better than yesterday's line I got!! :)

I see it! Looks just like my IC from earlier! :D


----------



## Annie77

Congrats to those with your BFPs!

I bought some super drug tests yesterday and got a BFN at lunchtime. Period is due tonight so will just wait and see... I am bloated, on & off cramps but not as bad as usual pre-period pains. Bit full/sicky feeling but may be a bug. Had sore boobs but they seem to be less sore today. I have been to loo four times already today which is rare but who knows?
I so want to test but just dread another Bfn then witch flying in tonight.
I did think she had come this morning as felt very wet but when I checked it was just watery cm.

Baby dust to all


----------



## debzie

Elhaym said:


> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Big Fat Congratulations to you hun you have made my day.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

kmwilletts said:


> I'm really certain I got the beginnings of my line going, still pretty faint today, but much better than yesterday's line I got!! :)

Just logged on BnB on my laptop (was on my phone before). I can definitely see a line on my big screen!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

x


----------



## Elhaym

debzie said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Big Fat Congratulations to you hun you have made my day.:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Debz! :hugs: Thank you!

I am sending a metric ton of babydust and luck your way - even if this cycle isn't the one I know you'll get your BFP soon chick :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

And ladies I have no symptoms, by bbs aren't tender, the minor symptoms I think I have felt are no stronger than the ones I think I have every 2ww - so if you don't feel different or have no symptoms don't lose hope!


----------



## debzie

thanks so much hun I hope I get my BFP soon. Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## faithbabies

As I suspected, aunt flo flew in late last night/early morning so i'm out for jan...:cry:
hoping/praying for a Valentine's BFP <3 

hugs to the BFN's and see yall in Feb thread :hugs:

congrats congrats to the BFP's :happydance::happydance:

lots of baby dust to everyone waiting :dust:


----------



## hopefulfi

Congrats to those with BFPs!!!! 

I'm testing in 30 minutes. Eeep, wish me luck!


----------



## Elhaym

hopefulfi said:


> Congrats to those with BFPs!!!!
> 
> I'm testing in 30 minutes. Eeep, wish me luck!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

hopefulfi said:


> Congrats to those with BFPs!!!!
> 
> I'm testing in 30 minutes. Eeep, wish me luck!

Good luck!!!

:dust:

x


----------



## Mrs.Resa

mrs_del said:


> So I'm super excited I haven't tested yet but I. Chart on my fertility friend and today it changed and said this https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/370648/
> Check it out!!! Out of the 7 months I think that I've been charting I never reached 18 dpo and it never told me to test bc I might be prego!! I haven't tested but I will on Sunday morning or Monday morning =) I hope I get the bfp I want nd I wish you all bfp!! <3

Hey Mrs_del you're in fremont? I'm not too far away lol. I'm in San Leandro :0) Anyway, your chart looks beyond promising! I say test as soon as possible and confirm your BFP!!

*AFM* I got my crosshairs on FF yesterday which makes me 4DPO today. I'm so happy to finally be in the 2ww again. BTW Congrats to all the BFPs! It's looking like a lucky month


----------



## kmwilletts

A million times baby :dust: to those testing and trying!!!! The best of luck :)


----------



## couturecuts

ok, BFN with a digital and FMU today. maybe the hcg hasnt doubled enough??? ugh im getting real angry though....ive had a splitting headache since thursday, this morning the pink/brown tinged cm was even less than it was thursday morning and yesterday...which makes me really think AF wont eve show. no cramps at all now. not even after :sex:
so seriously, i am almost convinced im pregnant but wont get a positive for a few days yet since i think implantation was wednesday or thursday. prolly thursday since thats when the most cramping was. this couldnt have been my period, there was no red blood, and it wasnt even blood, it was just stained cm pretty much and only after i pushed to crap, haha. rest of the day i couldnt get any of it. my belly isnt bloated, which usually i get before a period too. i hope nothing is wrong though.


----------



## Dithy

Elhaym said:


> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:

HUGE congratulations!!! That is fantastic news!!!


----------



## Krippy

Elhaym said:


> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:

Woooo Hoooo! Congratulations! I am hoping I will conceive before our angels's bday! Hope your good luck rubs off on us! :)


----------



## norahbattie

Congrats and good luck to those testing today. To be honest I have no clue what's going on with me, I thought the big bad witch got me yesterday or at least I'm sure it's the witch! It started with some pinky discharge (sorry TMI) on wiping and today again only on wiping but more brown. I'm pretty sure this is the start of AF as I'm due today but I'll keep you all posted. Anyone have any ideas what's going on? I feel like there is loads of blood coming out but when I go to the toilet there is near to nothing. Also having really bad AF like cramps and shooting pains to my nipples.....ouch!!! Sorry for TMI, need some help ladies, please tell me what's going on x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

It could certainly be pregnancy norah - have you taken a test?

c


----------



## Elhaym

Krippy said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Woooo Hoooo! Congratulations! I am hoping I will conceive before our angels's bday! Hope your good luck rubs off on us! :)Click to expand...

Sending you lots of :dust: hun! xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats to the bfps!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you add me to 28th January please (My son's birthday :cake:)
Not sure what happened last cycle as i had spotting but no flow and
negative tests so i just assumed i was out :shrug: 

x


----------



## Krippy

Elhaym said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Woooo Hoooo! Congratulations! I am hoping I will conceive before our angels's bday! Hope your good luck rubs off on us! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Sending you lots of :dust: hun! xxClick to expand...

What DPO were you when you tested? I can't decide when to test! :)


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Can someone look at my chart please and tell me what you think!?


Thanks ladies and congrats on bfp's!!!!


----------



## Elhaym

@ Krippy - 11 dpo, usually wait until AF is due but just tested on a whim! The line was very faint at first but later in the day I got a good line on a superdrug (love those tests!) xx


----------



## Krippy

Elhaym said:


> @ Krippy - 11 dpo, usually wait until AF is due but just tested on a whim! The line was very faint at first but later in the day I got a good line on a superdrug (love those tests!) xx

That is so great! I had ovulation pain Jan. 5th through to the 8th so I am trying to wait until after AF is due, like the 23rd, but I don't think I can make it through. Probably break down and test on the 19th...we will see how I feel! Did you have any symptoms? I am so excited that you are pregnant with your rainbow baby! We are so excited to have ours!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Hi ladies!!!

Can I join please?!

AF is due in 7 days!! :) xx


----------



## norahbattie

BabyBumpHope said:


> It could certainly be pregnancy norah - have you taken a test?
> 
> c

Oh BabyBumpHope I really hope so, I took a test this morning and have been using internet cheapies everyday since I had my trigger shot on the 30th. I didn't see anything this morning but just got back from a day out and found there is a very faint evap on it!! What does this now mean???!!!! ARGH!!! I am going mad!!! :help:

Its our :wedding: anniversary tomorrow and I really hope this brown spotting turns into a :bfp: now that would be amazing!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

What a lovely anniversary present that would be!

X


----------



## Elhaym

Krippy said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> @ Krippy - 11 dpo, usually wait until AF is due but just tested on a whim! The line was very faint at first but later in the day I got a good line on a superdrug (love those tests!) xx
> 
> That is so great! I had ovulation pain Jan. 5th through to the 8th so I am trying to wait until after AF is due, like the 23rd, but I don't think I can make it through. Probably break down and test on the 19th...we will see how I feel! Did you have any symptoms? I am so excited that you are pregnant with your rainbow baby! We are so excited to have ours!Click to expand...

Nope barely any symptoms, which is why it's so random that I tested! Was convinced I was out, no tender bbs, no cramping, no nausea.... maybe a little tired and urinating more frequently but nothing I've not had before in the 2ww, convinced I was imagining it! 

Thanks that really means a lot, I hope you get your rainbow BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## norahbattie

BabyBumpHope said:


> What a lovely anniversary present that would be!
> 
> X


I know right, it would be amazing, lets hope this is IB and not AF! Should know more as the days goes by


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I took a test and it's a bfn. So I'm going to go in the hot tub and have a drink and enjoy the rest of my vacation. :) all I can do is try for a valentines day baby!!


----------



## karry1412

WOW! This is a busy thread! I've FINALLY caught up - here goes!

Elhaym - Congratulations!! I'm especially happy for you, given the circumstances! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

hopefulfi & kmwilletts - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby::baby:

chattyB, skeey9924, taurusmom05, chipper, butterworth & faithbabies - Sorry to hear AF got you. See you on the Feb thread - hopefully we get these BFPS for Valentines Day! :hugs:

cckarting - Well done on catching ov this time! Hope you get lucky!

minni2906 - Hope you get on well with the doctor :hugs:

echo - Good luck with the promotion! Sorry to hear AF got you though. See you on the Feb thread :hugs:

Dithy - Sounds like you have some good symptoms there! Hope they result in your BFP.

Krippy - I can't even begin to imagine what you've been through. I hope you get your well deserved BFP very soon :hugs: :dust:

Thaynes - I'm sorry to hear AF got you too but especially sorry that it was 11 days late! That's just mean! :hugs:

ashknowsbest - You have some great symptoms & I don't know how you haven't tested yet!! I'm dying to hear how you get on!!!!! Hope you're enjoying your holiday! Just to throw in my two cents, I had a chat with my doctor recently & she reckons to just carry on doing what you'd normally do until you get your BFP :dust: :test:

mrsevewat1 - Good luck losing the weight (I'm trying to do the same) & Hope you're back here soon telling us you got your BFP :hugs:

Ilikecake - Sorry to hear AF got you & you had a false positive - that must have been awful! Hopefully you'll have better luck in February :hugs:

Annie77 - Well done on the bargains! :haha: I got a big Winnie The Pooh teddy & a Tigger one for our nursery - they were only 3 each in our local charity shop & they look brand new! How could I leave them? :blush: Hope we both get to use our new purchases sooner rather than later! Hope AF stays away from you & you can test again in a day or two - hopefully this time you'll get the result you want. :hugs:

MrsMM - I don't really know what to say except: :hugs: Are you now back to waiting for AF?

AStellarmom - Welcome back but sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Mrs_Dutch115 - That procedure you've been through sounds nasty but hopefully it'll do the trick! :hugs:

Sombra - I hope your fortune cookie was right! I love little signs like that! Have you tested?

mrs_del - My fingers are crossed for you!! Be sure to let us know how you get on, won't you?

BabyBumpHope - Hope you still manage to get your January BFP! :thumbup:

trying_baby - What dpo did you test? Hopefully you'll get that BFP yet :hugs:

couturecuts - I can't believe you got a BFN!! Your symptoms sound perfect! Maybe try again in a day or two? Hopefully you implanted on Thursday & it's just a little early to test - fingers crossed!

*AFM -* Nothing much to report really. Only cd 9 at the minute so still waiting to ov. Testing again on Valentines Day! :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I took a test and it's a bfn. So I'm going to go in the hot tub and have a drink and enjoy the rest of my vacation. :) all I can do is try for a valentines day baby!!

I don't believe it!! I was sure both you & couturecuts would be reporting BFPs any time now! Hopefully you both implanted on the later side of things or maybe ov a little later than you thought & you might get your BFPs yet. Your symptoms sound too good for BFNs! :nope:

Anyways, either way you go have that drink & hop in the hot tub & make the most of your vacation! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Bella777

Elhaym said:


> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:

Big congratulations! It sounds like you were due some luck hun just shows keeping positive will pay off in the end.


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone,

Congratulations to all the bfp's!

Well I have some good news from me, in previous months I have been ovulating too late leaving my luteal phase too short - well this month I have just ovulated on cd 15 in a 28 day cycle - I'm sooo happy to be normal!! Fingers crossed for sixth time lucky!! 

By the way, I really don't know if it's what made the difference but someone suggested to me using a vibro plate (one of those machines at the gym that shakes you!) to help bring my cycle back to normal - i really dont know if it helped (as i have also been taking vitamin b6) but this is the first month I have used one and my cycle has suddenly changed. - If anyone is desperate it could be worth a try. Although i should say deffo do not go on if you think you might already be pregnant. 

ha ha - just realised I sound like an advert for them!!

Fingers crossed for everyone else still waiting x x


----------



## TLC

No AF no bfp not out of the game yet :)
Tracy
x


----------



## Jewls48

Elhaym said:


> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:

Congratulations!!!! A happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## couturecuts

well the cm was a teensy weensy bit orange/pink again, but not much i kinda had to dig it out to see, lmfao. a little bit crampy today, i mean i feel like af is trying to start but isnt or something? could there be something wrong? im nervous as hell.


----------



## lillichloe

couturecuts said:


> well the cm was a teensy weensy bit orange/pink again, but not much i kinda had to dig it out to see, lmfao. a little bit crampy today, i mean i feel like af is trying to start but isnt or something? could there be something wrong? im nervous as hell.

I'm sure everything is fine and your body is just taking its time coming back to normal or your preggers and its too early to tell.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks karry! Everything will be fine .. I mean it was a BFN but I still don't have my period so i don't really know what's going on but I'm sure I'll find out either way soon enough!


----------



## mishka

Hi, could you please put me in for testing on the 30th!
:dust: to everyone


----------



## bradandjane

plez put me down for the 26th thank you


----------



## Leinzlove

Stopping in for a minute! Currently waiting for O... Congrats to all the :bfp:'s! Sorry to all those that the :witch: got. May your new cycle be the one. :hugs:

And hope for those... in limbo. Bfn? AF Late! Tell her to keep staying away. I just updated my BFN? AF late? thread with an incredible 64 dpo, 9 week pregnant :bfp:! Seriously, felt as good as getting that :bfp: myself. :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

*Ash* I was so stalking you to see if you have a :bfp: 

I hope you get your answer soon :af:

JEALOUS WITH THAT VACATION OF YOURS :)
Have fun girl!! :) :)


----------



## Annie77

Last minute invite to my friends house tonight got birthday drinks. Just as I was lying on bed, planning to sleep until AF rudely greets me tomorrow morning but went along instead. Had couple of glasses of wine, hubby on a promise tonight and going to visit my friends new baby tomorrow. AF may arrive tomorrow but trying not to dwell on it :-(


----------



## rachieroo

Elhaym said:


> OMG just confirmed, it is a BFP, got a pink line on a superdrug test... :bfp:
> 
> I don't believe it - my angel's due date is TODAY - I am so shocked and happy and scared and just ..... aaaarrrghhh!!
> 
> sending baby dust to all in this thread, it really is a lucky one!
> 
> :dust:

Omg congrats hun, this is a strange coincidence that we seem to be in the same months for everything lol! xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sharnw - Thanks! I might still be in .. I mean AF is not here yet so I'm not getting too down about it yet! And tonight at dinner I was getting waves of nausea! I don't know if its because I'm exhausted or what .. I did hurt myself on the mountain today so we'll see how I'm feeling tomorrow!


----------



## RomaTomato

:witch::bfn:


----------



## couturecuts

ash, maybe we;re just all mucked up but we're still gonna get our BFP's. wish i was on vacation too! im kinda hoping we get that inch or so of snow they are saying so tomorrow i can have my mind somewhere else for a few hrs playing outside with my dh and dd.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey ladies! How is everyone feeling today?

I'm feeling pretty darn good right about now. Either I'm going to get my :bfp: in the next few days, or I'll be seeing the :witch: on Thursday/Friday. And you know what? I'd be happy either way. OH has a conference he needs to go to, and he just told me yesterday that we'll be flying out to Vegas on Thursday morning. So either I get by :bfp: or he takes me out for drinks and dancing on Friday night. Woohoo!

I'm super excited because we just got married in Vegas on the 1st, but we were too busy with wedding stuff to really get to see/do anything. This will be like a little mini honeymoon since the conference ends Friday afternoon but we won't be leaving until Sunday morning. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

pinksprinkles said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> I'm feeling pretty darn good right about now. Either I'm going to get my :bfp: in the next few days, or I'll be seeing the :witch: on Thursday/Friday. And you know what? I'd be happy either way. OH has a conference he needs to go to, and he just told me yesterday that we'll be flying out to Vegas on Thursday morning. So either I get by :bfp: or he takes me out for drinks and dancing on Friday night. Woohoo!
> 
> I'm super excited because we just got married in Vegas on the 1st, but we were too busy with wedding stuff to really get to see/do anything. This will be like a little mini honeymoon since the conference ends Friday afternoon but we won't be leaving until Sunday morning. Yay! :happydance:

Sounds fun either way, but good luck for a bfp!


----------



## norahbattie

Well after ALOT of cramping my AF came at gale force. I hate having TTC, I thought it would just happen like some many girls out there, I guess I'm destined to be childless. Happy Anniversary me!! :(


----------



## Lately

Hey MrsMM,
Just wanted to give you an update...... I finally got my :bfp: today at 15dpo.To all the ladies just wanna say don't give up because i started peeing on sticks at 9dpo and got :bfn: for 3 days. so hold on to hope......


----------



## BabyBoyle

So sorry Norah :( :(

Lately - congratulations hun :) :) xxx


----------



## Lately

BabyBoyle said:


> So sorry Norah :( :(
> 
> Lately - congratulations hun :) :) xxx

Thx Baby Boyle


----------



## kmwilletts

Congrats on your bfp!!!! :) woohooo!


And nora, im so sorry that AF git you this month. Big :hugs:


----------



## Sholi

Hi girls, I got my af on the 3rd and am due again on the 30th. I'm using opk's for the first time and today is cd13 but no surge. I only have two sticks left and am starting to worry I am not ovulating. We're still bd'ing but maybe I'm not ovulating and that's why I'm not pregnant yet. I don't know, this is driving me nuts. Ttc is really stressful. :cry:


----------



## Sholi

ashknowsbest said:


> Sharnw - Thanks! I might still be in .. I mean AF is not here yet so I'm not getting too down about it yet! And tonight at dinner I was getting waves of nausea! I don't know if its because I'm exhausted or what .. I did hurt myself on the mountain today so we'll see how I'm feeling tomorrow!

It's funny cos I've been stalking you too and can't wait too see your bfp!!! :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Sholi, don't lose hope I've read a couple of people who found opk's difficult the first month or so but then realised they had always been slightly off with ovulation and then got them working subsequent months for them. 
Certainly for me, when I thought I was ovulating per month, I was about 2 days out. Good to know and means we have better timing now :)
:dust:


----------



## Sholi

Thanks RebeccaLo, I only have two sticks left and they don't sell spare ones here, so I probably won't find out this cycle. We've more or less decided to go to a gynae this month if we don't get a bfp. It took my friend 9 months of trying to get pregnant, nothing would happen. She saw him, said she had a blood cyst, gave her something to burst it, she bled it out and got pregnant. It seems silly to go so soon, but to me it also seems silly to go through months of heartbreak when all you might need is a simple pill or vitamin. Am I makin sense or do I just sound impatient, which I know I am lolololol


----------



## RebeccaLO

Hey I know all about impatient, I started testing at 8dpo this month. In my heart I know it's ridiculous and I can only expect a bfn doing that but it doesn't stop me! 
Because of my age (34 this month) I'm going to try for about 6 months and then head to the docs. Don't want to leave it too late :)


----------



## Sholi

RebeccaLO said:


> Hey I know all about impatient, I started testing at 8dpo this month. In my heart I know it's ridiculous and I can only expect a bfn doing that but it doesn't stop me!
> Because of my age (34 this month) I'm going to try for about 6 months and then head to the docs. Don't want to leave it too late :)

That's exactly how I feel. If I was in my twenties it would be different, but Dh and I started going out when we were 25 and only just got married last summer. The time is right and I just can't leave it to chance anymore.


----------



## Dithy

Sholi said:


> Hi girls, I got my af on the 3rd and am due again on the 30th. I'm using opk's for the first time and today is cd13 but no surge. I only have two sticks left and am starting to worry I am not ovulating. We're still bd'ing but maybe I'm not ovulating and that's why I'm not pregnant yet. I don't know, this is driving me nuts. Ttc is really stressful. :cry:

Don't give up!! I didn't get my lh surge until day 19 of my 28/9 day cycle. I nearly gave up trying thinking I had missed it until someone told me to keep going. Hopefully you will see it soon x


----------



## sharnw

Keep up the great fun on your vacation and test when you get home! :D


----------



## betsy333

Hi all

Literally just got :BFP: half an hour ago. Am so happy.

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sharn, is that you in your pic?

X


----------



## BabyBumpHope

betsy333 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Literally just got :BFP: half an hour ago. Am so happy.
> 
> x

Yey :) what great news!!!! Congratulations :)

X


----------



## Annie77

Norah -so sorry AF came. Fxd for next month!

Lately & Betsy - congrats on your BFP's. That is reassuring to hear it happened on 15dpo as I have been testing since 10 dpo and nada.

I think my ticker is one day out I should be due my period today. Usually wake to it or get it just before I go to bed at 2am night before. I also checked CM and it is wet, white and lotiony. Crampy too but bloating doesn't seem as bad?


----------



## Sholi

betsy333 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Literally just got :BFP: half an hour ago. Am so happy.
> 
> x

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sholi

Annie77 said:


> Norah -so sorry AF came. Fxd for next month!
> 
> Lately & Betsy - congrats on your BFP's. That is reassuring to hear it happened on 15dpo as I have been testing since 10 dpo and nada.
> 
> I think my ticker is one day out I should be due my period today. Usually wake to it or get it just before I go to bed at 2am night before. I also checked CM and it is wet, white and lotiony. Crampy too but bloating doesn't seem as bad?

Come on Annie, don't give up until the :witch: shows her ugly face


----------



## babybelle30

Congrats Betsy!!x


----------



## betsy333

Thanks Annie! 

I hope you will get your bfp in the next few days.

My cm was really weird yesterday. It was like water and crystal clear! I thought AF had arrived early but when I checked, it was just the cm. 

I've also had cramps, but I usually get them quite low and central when AF is about to start, and instead I was getting little stabby pains in both my left and right ovaries.

I wish you lots and lots of luck! :o)


----------



## Annie77

Just done the deed with hubby this morning thinking it would bring on AF if she is lurking but still nada. Maybe my luteal phase has changed this month and AF will appear mon/tues. think I will test tomorrow with super drug and fmu


----------



## BabyBoyle

Yay Betsy!!!!!! :D :D 


Annie - crossing my fingers for you!! x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Annie77 said:


> Just done the deed with hubby this morning thinking it would bring on AF if she is lurking but still nada. Maybe my luteal phase has changed this month and AF will appear mon/tues. think I will test tomorrow with super drug and fmu

I've got everything crossed for you. Let us know once you've tested

X


----------



## BabyBoyle

Anyone else have strange dreams before AF is due?

I had ridiculously vivid dreams when i was pregnant, but stopped assuming i was the past year when i have them!


----------



## Anababe

Yey congratulations to all the BFP's!! :happydance: :happydance:

Sorry to those who are out this month :hugs:

I tested this morning and BFN, well super super faint blue line but I don't trust CB at all ive had so many evaps with them in the past, so taking as a BFN and will test again maybe Tue with FRER. I'm really stressy at the min, my poor OH is getting snapped at for every little thing he says and im getting backache so AF is prob getting ready to make an appearance early :growlmad:


----------



## Annie77

BabyBoyle said:


> Anyone else have strange dreams before AF is due?
> 
> I had ridiculously vivid dreams when i was pregnant, but stopped assuming i was the past year when i have them!

Last night I dreamt that I was trying to breast feed my newborn baby boy but he kept turning round to watch tv ?!? Then this morning went back to sleep and I was entered in a talent competition but couldn't remember how to do the magic tricks (I hate magic shows) so I bailed out and then had sex with my husband backstage. Very bizarre.


----------



## BabyBoyle

LOL!!!! Sign to get BDing ;)

I was being comforted by a dolphin then rode a ginger furry cow up a dirt track in a jungle and ended up in Egypt throwing stones with my sister and going on the waltzers... strange!


----------



## Bella777

Congratulations to all the new bfp's!


----------



## Ellis0498

betsy333 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Literally just got :BFP: half an hour ago. Am so happy.
> 
> x

Big congrats betsy, and all the other BFPs! Baby dust to all those still waiting!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I got a temp dip this morning so AF should be here soon.


----------



## Lately

Thx ladies for all the congrats:hugs:
Just to give a run down of my symptoms during the 2ww:
From 1dpo to now: backache and cramps every now and again
From 4/5dpo to now: creamy lotiony white cm
No sore / tender boobs till 14dpo
I also had 2 dreams during the 2ww that I got a :bfp: on a frer. 
I also developed acid reflux out of nowhere a few days ago. 

So as you can see, nothing spectacular to make me think I was preggers so don't give up..... Got my FX for everyone and lots of :dust::dust::dust: I'm spreading around.......GL Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annie77

Am out - AF just arrived before heading to visit friends new baby :-(


----------



## BabyBoyle

Oh Annie :( :( :( xxxxxxxxxx huge hugs xxxxxxxxxxx

lately - amazing news! :) I have bad reflux at the mo i havent had it for a long time, hoping its a symptom!

I just bought 2 clear blue digis for some reason im not even due AF til Saturday, waste of money as i know ill be disappointed and wanna do them early... hmm.. why do we do it?!


----------



## DBCG

Sholi said:


> Hi girls, I got my af on the 3rd and am due again on the 30th. I'm using opk's for the first time and today is cd13 but no surge. I only have two sticks left and am starting to worry I am not ovulating. We're still bd'ing but maybe I'm not ovulating and that's why I'm not pregnant yet. I don't know, this is driving me nuts. Ttc is really stressful. :cry:

I thought the same thing, but I got my positive OPK on CD 20. So you could just be ovulating later than you thought. How long is your cycle usually?


----------



## karry1412

fiona23 - Hope this is it for you hun! Plenty of time for a little bean to get nice & cozy!

ashknowsbest - Fingers still crossed for you!! 

Leinzlove - Same! Hopefully it comes soon & we'll be back in the two week wait & can get to testing! :coffee:

RomaTomato - Sorry hun. Hopefully we can both get Valentines BFPs :hugs:

pinksprinkles - That sounds AMAZING! Hope you enjoy every second! (Preferably with a BFP - the icing on the cake!)

norahbattie - So sorry hun - I was so sure you were going to get your BFP! Hopefully you'll get the news you were hoping to get for your anniversary on Valentines Day instead :hugs:

Lately - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months!! :baby:

Sholi - I normally ov on cd 18 so there's plenty of time yet :thumbup: Definitely not a bad idea to go to the doctor. Hopefully you'll get the help you need (if you need any at all) & it will also put your mind at ease. I feel so much better after going to see my doctor & we've only been trying since August. Let us know how you get on when you go?

betsy333 - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

BabyBoyle - I get them too but I literally laughed out loud at that!!! :haha:

Annie77 - Sorry hun :hugs:

*AFM - *Still nothing to report. CD 10 now so still waiting for ov.


----------



## BabyBoyle

Oh Karry i just did the bloody thing too and was OBVIOUSLY BFN!! Grrrrrrr! Just bought loadsa cheapies online hahaha.. 


*sigh*


----------



## karry1412

Aw sorry to hear that hun!! How many dpo are you? Where do you buy from online? (although it might be better that I don't know! :haha:)


----------



## BabyBoyle

www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk ? Just found them on google, ive never used before!! Going on the recomendation that i don't spend loads more on clear blue haha!!!

I dont know DPO as i don't chart or anything, but on day 23 of cycle! :) xx


----------



## Sholi

DBCG said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I got my af on the 3rd and am due again on the 30th. I'm using opk's for the first time and today is cd13 but no surge. I only have two sticks left and am starting to worry I am not ovulating. We're still bd'ing but maybe I'm not ovulating and that's why I'm not pregnant yet. I don't know, this is driving me nuts. Ttc is really stressful. :cry:
> 
> I thought the same thing, but I got my positive OPK on CD 20. So you could just be ovulating later than you thought. How long is your cycle usually?Click to expand...

It's 28 days, so cd19/20 seems too late. I don't know, this is nuts. I've still got two sticks , so we'll see.


----------



## Sholi

karry1412 said:


> fiona23 - Hope this is it for you hun! Plenty of time for a little bean to get nice & cozy!
> 
> ashknowsbest - Fingers still crossed for you!!
> 
> Leinzlove - Same! Hopefully it comes soon & we'll be back in the two week wait & can get to testing! :coffee:
> 
> RomaTomato - Sorry hun. Hopefully we can both get Valentines BFPs :hugs:
> 
> pinksprinkles - That sounds AMAZING! Hope you enjoy every second! (Preferably with a BFP - the icing on the cake!)
> 
> norahbattie - So sorry hun - I was so sure you were going to get your BFP! Hopefully you'll get the news you were hoping to get for your anniversary on Valentines Day instead :hugs:
> 
> Lately - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months!! :baby:
> 
> Sholi - I normally ov on cd 18 so there's plenty of time yet :thumbup: Definitely not a bad idea to go to the doctor. Hopefully you'll get the help you need (if you need any at all) & it will also put your mind at ease. I feel so much better after going to see my doctor & we've only been trying since August. Let us know how you get on when you go?
> 
> betsy333 - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> BabyBoyle - I get them too but I literally laughed out loud at that!!! :haha:
> 
> Annie77 - Sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> *AFM - *Still nothing to report. CD 10 now so still waiting for ov.


Karry1412, I just think we have nothing to lose and we'll be going privately so will get none of that 'it's too soon' rubbish from the gp. The guy will just get on with it, test and let us know whatever.


----------



## couturecuts

IM OUT! 4am i woke up just as the witch was arriving, woo what great timing, so my best guess is she was trying to start on my old cycle day but couldnt quite get there, today is 33 days so im right on target from last month. soo....onward! i actually feel good, this gives my dh and i the next 2 weeks to keep up with the exercising and the fertility diet, he gave me a hug this mornin, said he is sorry we didnt get preg this time, but he knows itll happen this next month. so that made me feel good. im having a cup of coffee right now and tonight a glass of champagne and then by v-day we should have a positive!


----------



## Sholi

couturecuts said:


> IM OUT! 4am i woke up just as the witch was arriving, woo what great timing, so my best guess is she was trying to start on my old cycle day but couldnt quite get there, today is 33 days so im right on target from last month. soo....onward! i actually feel good, this gives my dh and i the next 2 weeks to keep up with the exercising and the fertility diet, he gave me a hug this mornin, said he is sorry we didnt get preg this time, but he knows itll happen this next month. so that made me feel good. im having a cup of coffee right now and tonight a glass of champagne and then by v-day we should have a positive!

So sorry :hugs: I've been following you for ages and was hoping you would get ur positive


----------



## couturecuts

Sholi said:


> couturecuts said:
> 
> 
> IM OUT! 4am i woke up just as the witch was arriving, woo what great timing, so my best guess is she was trying to start on my old cycle day but couldnt quite get there, today is 33 days so im right on target from last month. soo....onward! i actually feel good, this gives my dh and i the next 2 weeks to keep up with the exercising and the fertility diet, he gave me a hug this mornin, said he is sorry we didnt get preg this time, but he knows itll happen this next month. so that made me feel good. im having a cup of coffee right now and tonight a glass of champagne and then by v-day we should have a positive!
> 
> So sorry :hugs: I've been following you for ages and was hoping you would get ur positiveClick to expand...

thanks, but i feel good about this next cycle since my dh and i are doing this fertility diet thing, and he feels positive too. my body was just not ready and thats ok, because i wasnt a h&h 9 months when i do get preg.


----------



## kmwilletts

couturecuts, what kind of fertility diet are you doing? What are the basics? I'd love to hear for future reference, and for other ladies too! :)


----------



## Nettamommyof2

What do you guys think of my chart?


----------



## couturecuts

kmwilletts said:


> couturecuts, what kind of fertility diet are you doing? What are the basics? I'd love to hear for future reference, and for other ladies too! :)

it sounds a little strange but it worked the first time we did it, so naturally i want to do it again haha. we just got lazy with our eating exercising habits the past year so clearly it has helped decrease our odds of a healthy preg. whether its more me or him we dont know so we're both doing it.

basically you eat specific foods, and so does dh. for the weeks before OV you want to drink green tea and red raspberry leaf tea. (none of those lipton or stash packets, get the real tea leaves dried and loose)..whole milk or at least 2%, yams, sweet potatoes, oysters, anything whole wheat (instead of regular pasta get whole wheat), granola, yogurt/kefir/probiotics, grapefruit, nuts (almonds, walnuts), beans instead of red meat, omega fish oil pills or the fish itself. theres also a butter called smart balance that has added omegas in it i buy that to use, edemame (soybeans in the pod like you get from a japanese restaurant) LOTS of veggies, get them in you however you want, juice them, eat them with ranch. BERRIES, wow, a cup of blackberries has like 10 grams fiber in it, same with raspberries, they are soooo good, blueberries too. coffee/soda during this time is ok, try to use less sugar in things, or cut it all out all together. but when you are about to OV....
stop drinking the teas, stop the yogurt, stop the grapfruit/oranges, stop the edemame, stop the oysters. keep eating whole grains, fruits veggies, etc.
cut back on vitamin c or things that increase your immune system around Ov time, yes u need folic acid, BUT if your immune system is too strong itll have a better chance fighting off the growing cells and gee you want them to grow dont ya! up your intake of folic acid closer to when youd be getting your next period so it has time to implant itself and not get shunned off by your strong immune system.
men: paprika, chili pwder, bananas, pineapple, watermelon. they eat this the 2 weeks before u ovulate. everyday. make homemade mexican food with the spices in it, whateve ryou can do to get them in the guy haha. and the fruit everyday for sure!!! spices are fine every other day in foods though. and most importantly, he should ice his little fellows for a few minutes each evening 2-3 days before your ready to start baby dancing. and he shouldnt masturbate! under no circumstances! nothing nada! its beter to have one big load than a bunch of small ones that just leak out or dont make it anywhere, lol. 
as far as exercise goes, do it till you ovulate, then stop, nothing, no exercise, no lifting. seriously sit on your butt and relax


----------



## kmwilletts

Oh my goodness Couturecuts, that doesn't sound bad at all, sounds downright delicious to me!!! LOL I love pretty much everything you put on there!! I didn't realize the immune system thing, that is definitely a good thing to know. With my last preg which ended up in a MC I was taking vitamin C multi's every day throughout the pregnancy. Then I stopped after the D&C and started taking the multi with folic acid in it and forgot to take it for a few days in a row. Maybe that is a good thing? I'm taking it every day now that I have the BFP, but very good information. Thanks so much for sharing!!! :D


----------



## sharnw

*


BabyBumpHope said:
↑

Sharn, is that you in your pic?Click to expand...

*


BabyBumpHope said:


> No, same design as my wedding dress :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I don't know when to test again (with a digital) as got a very very very faint line on a FRER on Saturday morning, but all my ICs are negative. I thought AF was due today (28 day cycle), but actually, don't really know how long my cycle is.. (though beleive I o'd around 28th Dec)... Hoping if I can last til Weds will get a positive on Clear Blue... any thoughts???

GL to everyone!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

I would think by Wednesday it would be positive, if you are prego. GL!


----------



## fiona23

karry1412 said:


> fiona23 - Hope this is it for you hun! Plenty of time for a little bean to get nice & cozy!
> 
> ashknowsbest - Fingers still crossed for you!!
> 
> Leinzlove - Same! Hopefully it comes soon & we'll be back in the two week wait & can get to testing! :coffee:
> 
> RomaTomato - Sorry hun. Hopefully we can both get Valentines BFPs :hugs:
> 
> pinksprinkles - That sounds AMAZING! Hope you enjoy every second! (Preferably with a BFP - the icing on the cake!)
> 
> norahbattie - So sorry hun - I was so sure you were going to get your BFP! Hopefully you'll get the news you were hoping to get for your anniversary on Valentines Day instead :hugs:
> 
> Lately - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months!! :baby:
> 
> Sholi - I normally ov on cd 18 so there's plenty of time yet :thumbup: Definitely not a bad idea to go to the doctor. Hopefully you'll get the help you need (if you need any at all) & it will also put your mind at ease. I feel so much better after going to see my doctor & we've only been trying since August. Let us know how you get on when you go?
> 
> betsy333 - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> BabyBoyle - I get them too but I literally laughed out loud at that!!! :haha:
> 
> Annie77 - Sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> *AFM - *Still nothing to report. CD 10 now so still waiting for ov.

aww, thank you - I really really hope so!! :)


----------



## hasti2011

congratulations to all mom to be for the beautiful BFPs. 
we are going to see the rest of you on feb for a beautiful BFP on V day.
good luck to all :dust:


----------



## katrus78

Is is possible I can still be added for January 30th testing? Thank you!


----------



## Tella

MrsMM > Please add me for the 28th :happydance:

Congrats to all the BFP's so far this month, hope there is still loads more to come!

:hugs: to all the girls that are out this month, FX'd for a great results next month!


----------



## tigerlillie

Congrats on all the new :bfp:
:hugs: to all those that AF has flown in and visited 
Plenty of :dust: to those still to test


AFM: well on cd46 of a normal 31day cycle, AF is still MIA, AWOL, gone on holiday, seems like the rest of my body has gone with her. Last HPT was 7th Jan and BFN havent tested again since.

I havent a clue what is going on until the weekend I was extremely bloated and my friend asked if I was PG as my tummy looked so big lmao I wish hehehe, Saturday night Sunday morning woke up with an extreme aching pain in left ovary area and down leg I had to take some paracetamol to relieve it, was hoping this was ovulation but temps didnt come up this morning, actually they went down a bit, my temps since 1st Dec have been so eratic i think i have confused FF 

Ohhh well I guess I will just have to wait to see if AF arrives at the end of January and if not that will be 2 missed so off to the docs i will go

FXed for everyone xxxx


----------



## TLC

The :witch: arrived yesterday after a few days testing with :bfn: so on to the next cycle and lots more :sex: :)

It was always a bit optomistic being the first month off BCP so not 'too' disappointed good luck too everyone still waiting and congratulations to all who have their BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## Bella777

tinkerbellsie said:


> I don't know when to test again (with a digital) as got a very very very faint line on a FRER on Saturday morning, but all my ICs are negative. I thought AF was due today (28 day cycle), but actually, don't really know how long my cycle is.. (though beleive I o'd around 28th Dec)... Hoping if I can last til Weds will get a positive on Clear Blue... any thoughts???
> 
> GL to everyone!
> :dust: :dust:

When I got my bfp on frer the line was faint but very definitely there , the clear blue digi said bfn so less sensitive. I waited extra 3 days to try again with the digi and then it showed up pregnant 1-2 wks. Good luck!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Ooooo fx'd for Wednesday for you tink! Well done to all the :BFP:
I'm throwing some baby dust my own way now! A bfn for yesterday, not testing today as I'm still only 11dpo. I'm just too impatient. Might try for wednesday also. A cheapie at least ;) 
:dust:


----------



## trying_baby

Congratulations to the all the BFP's. So sorry for the BFN's - fingers crossed for you all for next month.


So... did another FRER test this morning - BFN :( 

14 dpo, AF now 1 day late - although I don't really follow a regular pattern.

I have been feeling very nauseous for the past few days, so much I have come home from work today (very unlike me, I haven't had a day off in 3 years!) 
I just want to know what's happening. If I'm not pregnant I just want to move onto another month.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## charmedlassie

I though I had posted my date on this thread but obviously not lol I'm due 22nd but I think she will appear, haven't dtd much this month. January for some reason makes me quite depressed, must be the dark days. x


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hey ladies, we need to build up some bfp momentum again. We got a ton at the start of the month, BABYDUST to everyone!!! Hope I can add to the bfps, but I am only 3dpo, so I have a ways to go.


----------



## karry1412

BabyBoyle - Thanks for the link! And if you're on day 23 then hopefully there's plenty of time for that BFP to appear yet :thumbup:

Sholi - If it'll put your mind at ease then it'll be worth it. I had my ultrasound done on Friday privately & like you said, there were no questions asked or anything - just in, tested, out. It was great! Just waiting for the results now.

couturecuts - Sorry to hear she's definitely got you now but it sounds like you have a great attitude for the next cycle! Hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:

tigerlillie - I was in the same boat a couple of weeks ago. You should definitely head to the doctor to find out what's going on. Let us know how you get on, won't you?

TLC - Sorry to hear AF got you! Hopefully you'll get your BFP in time for Valentines Day instead.


----------



## missbabes

Hey ladies, I'm about 7dpo at the moment and so far have no symptoms whatsoever, even by now I'm normally feeling something no matter how small. Will just have to see how the next 7 days are.

Good luck to everyone that's still waiting

:dust:

And :hugs: to all those that caught that mean AF


----------



## Crazy4Baby

I will be testing on the 26th January. Can you add me too??


----------



## klallen

I am 22 dpo and still BFN. No signs of AF and lots of symptoms so I am staying hopeful. So hard no to test! Thinking I might go to the dr. later this week but might wait until I am past the 6 week mark.


----------



## trying_baby

klallen said:


> I am 22 dpo and still BFN. No signs of AF and lots of symptoms so I am staying hopeful. So hard no to test! Thinking I might go to the dr. later this week but might wait until I am past the 6 week mark.

Wow - I would be testing all the time. You are so good to hold off testing! 

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Dithy

:-( Think AF is gonna get me...sore back and tummy cramps :-(


----------



## Sholi

The digi opk gave me a smiley face today so I am ovulating woo hoo!!!!! Bd'ing tonight for sure. We're really tired today and laughing about how we just can't be bothered, but have to do the deed!!!!! Ttc definitely takes the romance out of bd'ing :dohh:


----------



## moose31

onto FEBRUARY :( AF showed up yesterday earlier then expected .....my first 28 day cycle since off BC ...


----------



## kmwilletts

Aww so sorry Moose :( Big :hugs: to you, and tons of baby :dust: when you do O next!!!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

moose31 said:


> onto FEBRUARY :( AF showed up yesterday earlier then expected .....my first 28 day cycle since off BC ...

:hugs: Sorry this wasn't your month, but congrats on getting back to 28 days after BC. I know how much of a relief getting back to normal can be- took me forever! :) I hope this next cycle is it for you. GL, hun! :flower:


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies!! &#304; have joined this thread almost every month and the month i dont i get my BFP!!!
13 months ttc with everything you can think of! 1 month of relaxind bd only 3 times this month, no babyandbump stalking and i got a faint bfp yesterday, tested again this morning day of af and got a very dark BFP!!!!

Still cant believe it!! Have cramps like af is comibg so a bit worried!! 
&#304; only bd cd 7,10 and 13, got my peak cd13 on cbfm and ovulated cd 14! 

Praying for a sticky bean and good luck to you all!!! X


----------



## trying_baby

WishfulX1 said:


> Hi ladies!! &#304; have joined this thread almost every month and the month i dont i get my BFP!!!
> 13 months ttc with everything you can think of! 1 month of relaxind bd only 3 times this month, no babyandbump stalking and i got a faint bfp yesterday, tested again this morning day of af and got a very dark BFP!!!!
> 
> Still cant believe it!! Have cramps like af is comibg so a bit worried!!
> &#304; only bd cd 7,10 and 13, got my peak cd13 on cbfm and ovulated cd 14!
> 
> Praying for a sticky bean and good luck to you all!!! X

Congratulations - so happy for you! Good luck with everything! x


----------



## Ellis0498

Sholi said:


> The digi opk gave me a smiley face today so I am ovulating woo hoo!!!!! Bd'ing tonight for sure. We're really tired today and laughing about how we just can't be bothered, but have to do the deed!!!!! Ttc definitely takes the romance out of bd'ing :dohh:

Amen to that! After the 1000th time of BD this month my DH said we are categorically not doing it tonight. I swear I almost fell off the bed laughing! Never thought I'd ever hear those words leave his lips! Lol good luck sholi!


----------



## Ellis0498

WishfulX1 said:


> Hi ladies!! &#304; have joined this thread almost every month and the month i dont i get my BFP!!!
> 13 months ttc with everything you can think of! 1 month of relaxind bd only 3 times this month, no babyandbump stalking and i got a faint bfp yesterday, tested again this morning day of af and got a very dark BFP!!!!
> 
> Still cant believe it!! Have cramps like af is comibg so a bit worried!!
> &#304; only bd cd 7,10 and 13, got my peak cd13 on cbfm and ovulated cd 14!
> 
> Praying for a sticky bean and good luck to you all!!! X

Many congrats Hun! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Bella777

WishfulX1 said:


> Hi ladies!! &#304; have joined this thread almost every month and the month i dont i get my BFP!!!
> 13 months ttc with everything you can think of! 1 month of relaxind bd only 3 times this month, no babyandbump stalking and i got a faint bfp yesterday, tested again this morning day of af and got a very dark BFP!!!!
> 
> Still cant believe it!! Have cramps like af is comibg so a bit worried!!
> &#304; only bd cd 7,10 and 13, got my peak cd13 on cbfm and ovulated cd 14!
> 
> Praying for a sticky bean and good luck to you all!!! X

Congratulations! I had really intense cramps the day of and few days after my bfp. It's probably just implanting in further so try not to worry, I know what you mean though!


----------



## karry1412

WishfulX1 - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

klallen - Wow! I'm planning to test two days after AF is due (& I'm only waiting two days because that'll make it Valentines Day) - I can't imagine waiting as long as you have! I hope you get good news at the doctors! Let us know, won't you?

Sholi - Congrats! I'm still waiting for my smiley face - just started back on the OPKs this morning.

moose31 - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully February will be our month :hugs: Congrats on getting your cycle back to normal though!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!!! woohoo


----------



## Queen Bee.

Heya ladies!
Well we have started BDing... did last night
Hopefully again tonight too.. really hoping for a sticky bean this month!


----------



## babyfeva

FX'd & babydust to you!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1325224800z0z29z14.png


----------



## sdeitrick1

Yay!! I'm officially in the TWW again!!


----------



## Anababe

Congrats on all the new BFPs :happydance:

Im 9/10dpo and have 3 tests with what I assume are evaps because they are so light.. how unlucky can I be, never had an evap on FRER before but theres not a lot of colour in the lines so it cant be a BFP.

Will test again tomorrow with a different brand I think. Few symptoms now, really tired during the day and falling asleep by 9pm last couple of nights, increase in appetite.. especially for chocolate which I rarely eat normally, quite short tempered and moody, backache and I feel 'different/uncomfortable' when BD'ing.. which is new. On top of that if im honest I just 'feel' pregnant again. But im starting to doubt it now and think its in my head because my 3 other children I got my BFP at 9dpo so sure I should be getting something stronger by now. My LP is only 11/12 days which means i will be due af in a couple of days. I will try again in the morning, would like to wait until Thurs but I know thats not going to happen! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

SATURDAY!~
:wedding:Happy Anniversary ~CHIPPER~!:wedding:


:test::test:SATURDAY!!! *AMINAH2011, NORAHBATTIE, and PEPSICHIC*


SUNDAY!~

:test::test:SUNDAY!!! *CRYSTAL5483 and KEEDA*


MONDAY!~

:test::test:MONDAY!!! *ASHKNOWSBEST and COOCH*



TODAY! :cake: Happy Birthday STACEY333! :cake:


I want to send a warm welcome to *ASTELLARMOM, DONUT, SOMBRA, HOPEFULFI, BECYBOO_X, BABYBOYLE, MISHKA, BRADANDJANE, BETSY333, KATRES78, TELLA, CHARMEDLASSIE, CRAZY4BABY, and WISHFULx1*!! Sorry to see some of you over from December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


:test::test:TODAY!!! *BELLYBUMPLOVE, CRYSTALCLARO, DAYDREAM, HEATHER11, and KMWILLETS*



:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *ELHAYM, KMWILLETS, LATELY, BETSY333, and WISHFULx1*:happydance::bfp: 



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOMAGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, CRYSTAL5483, KEEDA, and COOCH*:paper::test:


*TIGERLILLIE* we are still going on with these long cycles this month.... I don't know what's up. Likely going to set up a doc appt to figure it out, longest cycle ever since MC:dust:


*ASTELLARMOM* again, I am sorry for your loss Hun, but I am happy to welcome you back to TTC! GL :dust:


*KARRY1412* I hope you get that OV soon and BFP, and yes, I am just sitting here waiting on AF.... no sign yet, saddening.:dust:


*FIONA23* I am sooo happy to hear that your cycle is back to "normal" this could very well be the BFP month, FXD!:dust:


*SHOLI* YAY!!! for that OV! :sex::dust:


*QUEEN BEE.* sounds like a good plan, GL FXD!:dust:


*WISHFULx1* I added you, for old times sake! What WONDERFUL news! you and ELHAYM just lifted my spirits! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


*ELHAYM* Hun, that story is wonderful! I wish I could have been in the same situation, but it seems that it won't happen that way. I am sooo happy to hear your news, that lifted my spirits today, I needed that! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


*TINKERBELLSIE* I'd say you probably want to test today or tomorrow to see dark lines!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*NORAHBATTIE, BUTTERWORTH, ANNIE77, FAITHBABIES, ASHKNOWSBEST, COUTURECUTS, TLC, and MOOSE31*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 132* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Krippy

I have 6 days left until my 2WW is over! How are all of you coping in not going insane!?!?!?!? :) Testing on the 23rd so that when I test I am sure that it is BFN or BFP!


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy you are stronger than me !!! I just got yet another BFN . I just keep praying for a positive or AF thats all i want one or the other , none of this in between crap. Waiting is not my strong point, i like instant gratification !!!


----------



## tigerlillie

Yes MrsMM these long cycles are taking it out of me now ......I've had enough i'm offically on cd47 of my usual 31 day cycle......arrrghhhhhh 

did another test today as felt very off colour and nada, nothing, zip, BFN. Just wish AF would come now so i can move on grrrrrrr

I have to wait another 2 weeks until I have missed AF twice before the doc will even see me, and the first thing she will say is have you tested grrrrrrrrr

I'm trying to relax as much as i can temps have evened out a little so hopefully O is on the way I have slightly streatchy CM today and O cramping, dull ache in uterus area....heres hoping Fxed


Fxed you get your O soon and you can work on getting that BFP you so rightly deserve xxx

Congats to the new :bfp:'s i wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months

:dust: to everyone still waiting 

:hugs: to those the witch got this month, next month will hopefully be our month xxx


----------



## daydream

I tested this morning with FRER and BFN. I'll test again Thursday and if still neg will stop taking my progesterone so that AF will come


----------



## ashknowsbest

I already tested and got a bfn and AF showed.


----------



## hasti2011

ashknowsbest said:


> I already tested and got a bfn and AF showed.

so sarry for that han! hopefully next month will be yours! 
lots of:dust: to you


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies!

I just entered my very first 2WW (well, 10 day wait since I have a short LP). I plan on testing either Jan 24/25 depending on how things go! :thumbup:


----------



## BellyBumpLove

Congrats to those that got their bfp!! :dance:

Best of luck and lots of baby dust to those that are on to Feb cycle!

As for me, the witch got me right on time this morning :cry:


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Gaiagirl! I will be testing around the same time...trying to wait until the 23rd but might be the 22nd! Babydust to you!


----------



## Dithy

Well... So far no AF!! Still a big crampy ad my back hurts. However sore bbs are not the norm for me at all and they are still very sensitive. It's not over till the witch sings!


----------



## Nixilix

Witch got me. Wa first month NTNP do never mind :) on to next month!


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone, 

Great to see lots of bpf's still coming! 

I'm only 4dpo and already desperate to test!! One unusual symptom I've had already is my ovulation cramps have not stopped, they usually only last a day. It still feels like o pain as it is only on one side. Anyone else had this? Guessing it doesnt mean imlantation as its been continous since o X


----------



## miss_f

Please add my name to the list. I plan on testing on January 30th if I can wait that long! Good luck everyone. :dust:


----------



## Dithy

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to see lots of bpf's still coming!
> 
> I'm only 4dpo and already desperate to test!! One unusual symptom I've had already is my ovulation cramps have not stopped, they usually only last a day. It still feels like o pain as it is only on one side. Anyone else had this? Guessing it doesnt mean imlantation as its been continous since o X

I've had this too!! Has lasted since ovulation... Not a strong now but I can still feel it. I'd be interested to know why too!!


----------



## Krippy

Hey MrsMM24! I am freaking out so can you change my test day to the 22nd. I have to wait until then so that there is no doubt either way.

I am feeling preggo but scared my mind is playing tricks on me!


----------



## Nixilix

Krippy - sorry for your loss :( fingers crossed for that BFP! xxxx


----------



## fiona23

Dithy said:


> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to see lots of bpf's still coming!
> 
> I'm only 4dpo and already desperate to test!! One unusual symptom I've had already is my ovulation cramps have not stopped, they usually only last a day. It still feels like o pain as it is only on one side. Anyone else had this? Guessing it doesnt mean imlantation as its been continous since o X
> 
> I've had this too!! Has lasted since ovulation... Not a strong now but I can still feel it. I'd be interested to know why too!!Click to expand...

Ooohh, when are you testing?


----------



## Ellis0498

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to see lots of bpf's still coming!
> 
> I'm only 4dpo and already desperate to test!! One unusual symptom I've had already is my ovulation cramps have not stopped, they usually only last a day. It still feels like o pain as it is only on one side. Anyone else had this? Guessing it doesnt mean imlantation as its been continous since o X

Ooh me too! I'm 3/4 dpo and I've had the same pain on the right hand side for a couple of days now. Always seem to ovulate on the right side as the other ovary has a dermoid cyst on it. Good luck to you!


----------



## cckarting

im out af showed right on time :(


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I had on and off ov pain so looked it up. Sometimes as the egg is released the fluid contained in the folicle can irritate the surrounding tissues. Also mucus can build in you tubes and it is moved out as the egg is moved along the falopian tube again causing pain. Hope this helps.

Afm 8 dpo have my usual loads of symptoms as i do everymonth. Tested this morning and as expected bfn. Not testing again for the next few days. 

Oh and mrsmm can you put down dd birthday she will be 4 on the 26th hope she will have a lil brotjer or sister growing in my tummy by then. X


----------



## mummyof2girlz

hi everyone 
congrats to all the bfp ladies!! Im around 4 dpo today started getting o type pains last night had them a few days ago as well nothing to bad but uncomfortable and aches in my lower back, frequent urination and masses of clear cm and i swear ive gone up a bra size... anyone else had similar symptons if im only 4 dpo surely they can not be pg symptoms.. tho my ovulation is a guess as i dont track it, could it be o symptoms?


----------



## sakari06

I'm out. C u for Valentine's! Thanks!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Hello ladies..Tmi alert

I'm having a hard time with my confusing chart. Where should I start...last cycle I o'd cd 30 dpo 12 I had a AF. I saw the drop happen around maybe dpo9 letting me know the witch was on her way. This was my very first chart and was happy on what learned and saw with my temps. 

Now, I'm on my second technically third chart...why you ask lol...I will explain. This second chart has been very erratic. I didn't know I ovulated until I was given ch by FF and I was on dpo 1. I did experience some.o'ing sxs but I didn't know for sure. By dpo 7 if you can see my chart I had a huge plunge and i experienced hot flash during that dip. Two hours later i saw creamy cm and it had a pinkish tint. I was soooooo excited....

Few hours later it was gone(spotting). Then it returned this time darker pink with a lot of cm ew, and it stopped. Later tjat night it was brownish red streaks with a lot of ew cm. I wore a pad to bed Incase. I woke up and it was dark red but a light flow. The rest of the day it was between light and medium flow for 4 days. By time it ended it was brownish red tapering off and then it turned watery brownish color. It was still brownish watery type for up to 2 days after everything was said and down...very abnormal for me. Im usually a clotter and heavy bleeder. I didn't experience this at all... My periods are usually predictable and was very unexpected on dpo 7 with a huge dip and no indication she was arriving. That is.the first time this has happen that I can recall. I have never experienced a short lp expect I ended up actually pg.

My temps stayed high throughout this "cycle" never dropping once to my baseline or even last cyxle baseline. I'm still experiencing watery clear cm, now fluttery twinge on left ovary, slight cramping on right side. Very hunger, irritable, tired, headaches, bbs still are sore. Sex drive Is yo yoing...normally im the opposite always had a high drive, not bitchy person before or on AF, I loved being touch, and some other things. 

I took a test it said bfn...I would technically be dpo 12 today. My real af is due tomorrow. And now im experiencing craving of salty and sweet foods which is normal for me during AF. I craved broccoli all last week before AF and during. 

With my two live births this happened I bled twice the month I conceived. I wore pads and all...then finding out maybe a week or two later Im pg. The babies I lost I.missed period when I.found out.

Sorry so long but what can be going on? I just started taking vitex on the 4th. Could I be ovulating again so soon..I never change my chart to AF for new cycle because my temps are high and the dip. But technically I'm on cd 5 experiencing oing and pg sxs..watery cm and all. If I change it and temps are still high then FF will saying I'm.oing really early just like my first short lp.


Sorry ladies I'm confused and need help


----------



## Anababe

BFN for me today at 10dpo :( AF due tomorrow and having cramps quite bad last night and today and my back is aching so I think she is on her way (Although the cramps are more on the right side so not like normal AF cramps!). Ah well, we wasn't officially trying so im not too upset but I just want to know either way now!


----------



## Nixilix

thats how i felt anababe, 1st month so wasn't getting hopes up. would have been nice tho!


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Temp dip...so I'm gonna break my chart up now.


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM24 said:


> SATURDAY!~
> :wedding:Happy Anniversary ~CHIPPER~!:wedding:
> 
> 
> :test::test:SATURDAY!!! *AMINAH2011, NORAHBATTIE, and PEPSICHIC*
> 
> 
> SUNDAY!~
> 
> :test::test:SUNDAY!!! *CRYSTAL5483 and KEEDA*
> 
> 
> MONDAY!~
> 
> :test::test:MONDAY!!! *ASHKNOWSBEST and COOCH*
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY! :cake: Happy Birthday STACEY333! :cake:
> 
> 
> I want to send a warm welcome to *ASTELLARMOM, DONUT, SOMBRA, HOPEFULFI, BECYBOO_X, BABYBOYLE, MISHKA, BRADANDJANE, BETSY333, KATRES78, TELLA, CHARMEDLASSIE, CRAZY4BABY, and WISHFULx1*!! Sorry to see some of you over from December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> :test::test:TODAY!!! *BELLYBUMPLOVE, CRYSTALCLARO, DAYDREAM, HEATHER11, and KMWILLETS*
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *ELHAYM, KMWILLETS, LATELY, BETSY333, and WISHFULx1*:happydance::bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOMAGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, CRYSTAL5483, KEEDA, and COOCH*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* we are still going on with these long cycles this month.... I don't know what's up. Likely going to set up a doc appt to figure it out, longest cycle ever since MC:dust:
> 
> 
> *ASTELLARMOM* again, I am sorry for your loss Hun, but I am happy to welcome you back to TTC! GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY1412* I hope you get that OV soon and BFP, and yes, I am just sitting here waiting on AF.... no sign yet, saddening.:dust:
> 
> 
> *FIONA23* I am sooo happy to hear that your cycle is back to "normal" this could very well be the BFP month, FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHOLI* YAY!!! for that OV! :sex::dust:
> 
> 
> *QUEEN BEE.* sounds like a good plan, GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *WISHFULx1* I added you, for old times sake! What WONDERFUL news! you and ELHAYM just lifted my spirits! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!
> 
> 
> *ELHAYM* Hun, that story is wonderful! I wish I could have been in the same situation, but it seems that it won't happen that way. I am sooo happy to hear your news, that lifted my spirits today, I needed that! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!
> 
> 
> *TINKERBELLSIE* I'd say you probably want to test today or tomorrow to see dark lines!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*NORAHBATTIE, BUTTERWORTH, ANNIE77, FAITHBABIES, ASHKNOWSBEST, COUTURECUTS, TLC, and MOOSE31*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 132* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**


Hey MrsMM24 - I am out for three months due to MC in December... If you are still doing these threads in April I will be back! :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

BellyBumpLove, Nixilix, cckarting & sakari06 - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully February will be our month :hugs:



Anababe said:


> On top of that if im honest I just 'feel' pregnant again.

I really hope your feeling is right!! :thumbup:



MrsMM24 said:


> SATURDAY!~
> *KARRY1412* I hope you get that OV soon and BFP, and yes, I am just sitting here waiting on AF.... no sign yet, saddening.:dust:

What?? Have you made the doctors appointment yet? :hugs:



tigerlillie said:


> I have to wait another 2 weeks until I have missed AF twice before the doc will even see me

Is there any chance you could change doctors? :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

I want to send a warm welcome to *GAIAGIRL and MISS_F*!! Sorry to see some of you over from December, but I know the new year is going to bring many more BFPs!!! GL FXD!:dust:


:test::test:TODAY!!! *EMMYJEAN and GOING FOR2ND*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, CRYSTALCLARO, DAYDREAM, and HEATHER11*:paper::test:


*TIGERLILLIE* I know how you are feeling, I am on CD45 of a 32 day cycle and had no donations since November.... I haven't bothered testing in December. I just made an appt with doc though, as I don't have a clue what's happened. I didn't have to miss more because I had an MC in July and have had pretty regular cycles since, nothing this long.... GL, I hope that you can get seen or get AF soon. 


*DAYDREAM* I would say to wait until you are 14DPO to stop progesterone, because by your chart it seems to be still early and may be able to get a BFP :dust:


*ANABABE* good luck testing today! :dust:


*KARRY1412* Yeah, I know right, this is crazy. I will be going to the doc the 2nd week in Feb, regardless of whether AF shows before then. That is also the week of our angel's due date and OV time so all wrapped in one can be checked.:dust:


*DEBZIE* I know you expect to hear this, that was way too early to test.... However things are sounding promising so hang in there.:dust:


*NETTAMOMMYOF2* that dip appears to be indicating AF is on the way. Otherwise, I was going to tell you first that it doesn't look abnormal from your chart. You want a longer LP so that the egg can implant. As well, don't stop your chart because the temp dips as until AF arrives it is calculating your AF and you would need that for the next cycle. Hang in there Hun, I know it is hard, especially when you already have been PG and things are different, but it is true that every PG is different.:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* sorry for your loss Hun! :hugs: However, you better believe that I will be here in April, Hopefully pregnant and still doing these threads, so I WILL see you then! Get well, stay in high spirits, see you during April Showers!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*BELLYBUMPLOVE, NIKILIX, CCKARTING, and SAKARI06*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 132* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I did schedule an appt, ironically it is the week on Feb that I would have been due and the week that OV is suspected if I would have stayed on schedule.... Hope that our angel looks down and gives us some :dust: and hopeful news then. Until then, I continue to wait and will still go to the appt if AF comes before then as I have to know why I am skipping a month (and I hope it is just a month). Shipping donors have contacted me so IUI and shipping ready when my body is.... Frustrating....


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Nettamommyof2

MrsMM24 said:


> *NETTAMOMMYOF2* that dip appears to be indicating AF is on the way. Otherwise, I was going to tell you first that it doesn't look abnormal from your chart. You want a longer LP so that the egg can implant. As well, don't stop your chart because the temp dips as until AF arrives it is calculating your AF and you would need that for the next cycle. Hang in there Hun, I know it is hard, especially when you already have been PG and things are different, but it is true that every PG is different.:dust:
> 
> **First Page Updated**

I just had what appeared to be a AF on the 11th. I never changed my chart over just yet...only because temps were still high. I'm on cd 8 technically..... If I break it im scared ff will give me ch for early ovulation. I hope I'm not going to have a second AF this month lol! It was due for today...but I ended up with a short lp dpo 7 normally i don't.


----------



## tigerlillie

tigerlillie said:


> I have to wait another 2 weeks until I have missed AF twice before the doc will even see me

Is there any chance you could change doctors? :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Hi Karry, unfortunately not, here we have to go to the doctors in which catchment we fall in and its pot luck with which doc we see, it seems to be the policy of the surgery 2 missed AF's before they will see you and run any tests......

this is killing me until I decided to TTC i had no probs with AF at all, everything was like clock work down to I knew exactly what time AF would fly in.......

I'm tired but not stressed, no major changes in my life, same job, same house same everything ........

I just don't understand since September everything has just gone all whacky

August cycle 30 days
Sept cycle 64 day
Nov cycle 29 days
Dec 48 and still counting.......:-(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Eee 
thank you for adding my Son's birthday to the test date aswell
as me :D lets hope it might bring luck as AF due on his birthday!


----------



## Charisse28

I got a BFN and I am currently on CD11 of a New cycle. Will possibly be testing around Feb. 5th at the earliest if I O around CD16.


----------



## AMP26

Waiting to test... have a dr. apt. Friday morning for a last check up b/f we move on to a FS... I'm hoping we won't have to. I'm praying that during the exam she (the doctor) says "congrats, you're pregnant"...lol...that would be irony at it's best! 

It's the daydreams like this one that honestly keep me going!!!!!


----------



## Dithy

fiona23 said:


> Dithy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to see lots of bpf's still coming!
> 
> I'm only 4dpo and already desperate to test!! One unusual symptom I've had already is my ovulation cramps have not stopped, they usually only last a day. It still feels like o pain as it is only on one side. Anyone else had this? Guessing it doesnt mean imlantation as its been continous since o X
> 
> I've had this too!! Has lasted since ovulation... Not a strong now but I can still feel it. I'd be interested to know why too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooohh, when are you testing?Click to expand...

AF was due yesterday... Still no sign!! Trying not to get carried away. Going to test officially on 21st bug probably every morning till then!!! &#128591;


----------



## Dithy

Well I'm now 11dpo and AF was due yesterday. I had loads of back and tummy cramps which came to nothing!! Still can't believe it!? I'm very very regular and am wondering if they could have been implantation pains??? I have a very short luteal phase. Anybody any similar experiences?


----------



## fiona23

Dithy said:


> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dithy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to see lots of bpf's still coming!
> 
> I'm only 4dpo and already desperate to test!! One unusual symptom I've had already is my ovulation cramps have not stopped, they usually only last a day. It still feels like o pain as it is only on one side. Anyone else had this? Guessing it doesnt mean imlantation as its been continous since o X
> 
> I've had this too!! Has lasted since ovulation... Not a strong now but I can still feel it. I'd be interested to know why too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooohh, when are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> AF was due yesterday... Still no sign!! Trying not to get carried away. Going to test officially on 21st bug probably every morning till then!!! &#55357;&#56911;Click to expand...

Sounds promising, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

I'm still only 5dpo so I know it's way too early for any symptoms or anything but I really do feel different this month, it could just be the sudden change in my cycle but I can't help but feel quite optimistic this month.


----------



## seaweed eater

This month I experienced cramping for most of my TWW as well. Of course it could have been a coincidence, but I do think it was unusual for me. Fingers crossed it is a good sign for both of you, fiona and Dithy! (don't test at 4 DPO by the way :p)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hoping cramping is a good sign for me too... 9 dpo today. Boobs are super sore, more than usual, I've had intermittent cramping today and on 7 dpo, and my stomach just sort of feels funny. Hard to explain how. Bloated, and kind of tender, like my boobs. Argghhhh! I said I wasn't going to ss this time!!


----------



## daydream

MrsMM24 said:


> *DAYDREAM* I would say to wait until you are 14DPO to stop progesterone, because by your chart it seems to be still early and may be able to get a BFP :dust:

That's the plan. I'll test tomorrow (14dpo) and if negative on FRER, I'll stop my prometrium. I'm really hoping I'm wrong and I'll be surprised by a BFP tomorrow. It's hard to find info about whether progesterone will stave off the temp dip that usually leads to AF. Thinking about progesterone and how it works, I would that it would, but from my readings, people taking oral progesterone still end up getting that dip. I would usually be in the middle of that dip by now. So that's my one optimistic thought.

I'll be thinking of you! I hope your cycle gets all sorted out! I know that can be so frustrating when you're just ready to move on to the next cycle.


----------



## RebeccaLO

I'm 14dpo and bfn. Today though I've had cramping (very slight) and ewcm, again not as much as I do when ovulating. To be honest part of me thinks af is coming. I'm totally and utterly confused. Af is due tomorrow so I'll be back ;) 
:dust:


----------



## Anababe

Im 11 dpo today AF is due today or tomorrow, no signs of her yet but had a BFN today on a CB digi so thinking thats me def out, surely id be getting a BFP by now :shrug: Just got to wait for AF to arrive now, wish she would just get it over with then I know whats going on.


----------



## ickle pand

Anababe - It all depends on when implantation happens. It can happen anytime between 6 and 12DPO, and then it takes at least 2 days for enough HCG to build up in the urine to be testable. You're not out until AF shows :)


----------



## Anababe

Yeah I guess, thankyou :) No sign of her so I will just wait and see what happens!


----------



## missbabes

I'm currently about 10 dpo, and haven't had much in the way of symptoms. Only thing I've had was on the evening of 7 dpo when it felt like AF was going to appear at any moment. This seems to be the quietest 2ww I've ever had.

Good luck to everyone still waiting

:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:TODAY!!! *JUSTKIA, KRIPPY, MS KS, and NETTAMOMMYOF2*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, CRYSTALCLARO, DAYDREAM, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN and GOING FOR2ND*:paper::test:


*TIGERLILLIE* Hang in there Hun! :dust: 


*DAYDREAM* Still a little early, GL FXD! :dust:


*ANABABE* 11DPO??? No Not too sure you would have a BFP this early. I just posted a diagram on pg 173. Check it out, implantation can occur till about 12 DPO and even then HPTs can't pick it up for days.:dust:


*AMP26* I sure hope you won't need that FS appt either! FXD for a SURPRISING and Lovely doc appt!:dust:


*DITHY* I have my FXD!:dust:


*CHARISSE28* so sorry AF got you, see you in Feb on the 5th with a BFP!:dust:


*BECYBOO_x* you are welcome, I hope that his b-day is the :dust: you need!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*CHARISSE28*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 173* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I have my CBFM and the donations in cue, just waiting.... Frustrating....


**First Page Updated**


----------



## karry1412

tigerlillie said:


> Hi Karry, unfortunately not, here we have to go to the doctors in which catchment we fall in and its pot luck with which doc we see, it seems to be the policy of the surgery 2 missed AF's before they will see you and run any tests......
> 
> this is killing me until I decided to TTC i had no probs with AF at all, everything was like clock work down to I knew exactly what time AF would fly in.......
> 
> I'm tired but not stressed, no major changes in my life, same job, same house same everything ........
> 
> I just don't understand since September everything has just gone all whacky
> 
> August cycle 30 days
> Sept cycle 64 day
> Nov cycle 29 days
> Dec 48 and still counting.......:-(

That sucks! You should be able to go to a doctor that you're comfortable with & is giving you the service you need. :shrug: Hopefully AF will arrive soon & it won't come to that anyways. Your cycles seem to be longer than mine but following a similar pattern - average, long, average, long etc. And I'm not stressed either. I'd love to know what's going on :coffee:

:hugs:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

I am seven dpo today ive had loads of twinges, cramps and pressure in my lower abdomen on my left like period pains tho not as strong and af still ages away also seems my bbs are getting bigger everyday... normally dont symptom spot but feeling a lot different this month me and hubby have bedded at least every other day and ive now been off the marina coil for 6 months (also had lletz treatment at the same time as removal), which i was told is usual conception time after marina removal.... so i am a lot more hopeful this month FX....


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies today was official test day but i oved later so am only 10 dpo. Af will be due Sunday/Monday so will test then. Feel out though as I am so irritable and clumsy my classic signs af is aroung the corner. 

Ss sore boobs, metalic taste, aversion to smells,cramps, irritability, nausea to name a few lol.


----------



## Nettamommyof2

Good afternoon ladies!


----------



## karry1412

mummyof2girlz said:


> I am seven dpo today ive had loads of twinges, cramps and pressure in my lower abdomen on my left like period pains tho not as strong and af still ages away also seems my bbs are getting bigger everyday... normally dont symptom spot but feeling a lot different this month me and hubby have bedded at least every other day and ive now been off the marina coil for 6 months (also had lletz treatment at the same time as removal), which i was told is usual conception time after marina removal.... so i am a lot more hopeful this month FX....

Oh I hope your feeling is right!! :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

It's not looking good for me. Just had some blood streaked CM. Sorry if TMI. AF will probably arrive tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## ABarro

Update on me... I got a BFP a few days ago and had it confirmed! :) Spreading lots of love and baby dust to everyone who is testing!!!


----------



## Anababe

Congrats ABarro :) xx


----------



## Ellis0498

ABarro said:


> Update on me... I got a BFP a few days ago and had it confirmed! :) Spreading lots of love and baby dust to everyone who is testing!!!

Many congrats! Have a H & H 9 months!


----------



## Sholi

Any news Dithy????


----------



## mummyof2girlz

karry1412 said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> I am seven dpo today ive had loads of twinges, cramps and pressure in my lower abdomen on my left like period pains tho not as strong and af still ages away also seems my bbs are getting bigger everyday... normally dont symptom spot but feeling a lot different this month me and hubby have bedded at least every other day and ive now been off the marina coil for 6 months (also had lletz treatment at the same time as removal), which i was told is usual conception time after marina removal.... so i am a lot more hopeful this month FX....
> 
> Oh I hope your feeling is right!! :dust:Click to expand...

thank you i really hope so tho its not the first time ive been hopeful and its come to nothing looking forward to when i can start poas lol


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I'm at CD 17 ... still no O. My sonohysterogram went well.. in terms of results. My uterus and tubes look good. The procedure was painful and the antibiotics made me extremely sick. It will be a week tomorrow and I'm still in alot of pain. I think I will be calling the doctor. I had some really heavy bleeding on Sunday, then brown discharge on Tuesday after BD (came out with the sperm). 
I definitely won't be testing again in January...and now I don't know what the heck is going on with me. Gutted. :(


----------



## Dithy

ABarro said:


> Update on me... I got a BFP a few days ago and had it confirmed! :) Spreading lots of love and baby dust to everyone who is testing!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dithy

Sholi said:


> Any news Dithy????

Still waiting 12dpo today did a wee test this morning but it was bfn. Really haven't given up hope... My boobs are so sore tonight and they never ever hurt. Still no sign of AF and she is never late. Quietly hopeful. Thanks for asking! What about you? X


----------



## fiona23

Dithy, really hope you do get your bfp.

Another quick update from me, I'm now at 7dpo and have just started getting like pinching type pains, still on my left side. I really really don't want to get my hopes up but I did get this about 6dpo last time i got a bfp before my mc.


----------



## RebeccaLO

I'm out. Grr. Witch got me today. Onto February thread. Fingers crossed everyone. 
:dust:


----------



## Dithy

Advice please... AF was due 3 days ago and I'm now 13dpo. Still getting BFN Is there much chance of me getting a bfp now? My bbs are so sore this morning. Getting a little stressed. I didn't ovulate until day 20 of my cycle if that makes any difference?


----------



## LalaR

Still possibe Dithy. Some women don't get a BFP until well after AF was due - especially those with shorter LPs. Good luck!
L x


----------



## ickle pand

Dithy - How long is your LP normally? Hopefully you get a BFP soon.


----------



## trying_baby

Well I am officially out. AF spotting yesterday, now in full swing. :(

At least the waiting is over - on to the next month.

Good luck to everyone in the TWW. x x


----------



## Dithy

LalaR said:


> Still possibe Dithy. Some women don't get a BFP until well after AF was due - especially those with shorter LPs. Good luck!
> L x

Thank you so much!!! This has given me hope. No sign of the witch all day. Going to splash out with a cb digital tomorrow morning...ooohh!


----------



## Dithy

ickle pand said:


> Dithy - How long is your LP normally? Hopefully you get a BFP soon.

I have no idea. This is our first month trying and the first time I have used opks. I didn't get an lh surge till day 19 and I'm always a regular 28 day cycle girl. X


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:TODAY!!! *ANABABE, ECKY SPRAYER, PINK SPRINKLES, REBECCALO, and SOON2B WIFEY*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, CRYSTALCLARO, DAYDREAM, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN and GOING FOR2ND*:paper::test:


:bfp:*ALERT*:bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *ABARRO*:happydance::bfp: 


*MUMMYOF2GIRLZ* Good Symptoms, FXD!:dust: 


*DEBZIE* YAY for great symptoms and the approaching testing weekend! FXD!:dust:


*DAISYQ* Hang in there Hun!:dust:


*MRS_DUTCH15* glad to hear that the results were good. Don't worry too much, it sounds like being out this month you were able to get the clear results and in Feb you WILL see a BFP:dust:


*DITHY* I have my FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*REBECCALO and TRYING_BABY*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 173* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!! 


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Ellis0498

That's great to hear Mrsmm24! sending lots of baby dust your way!!!


----------



## tigerlillie

wooohooo for you MrsMM, I'm glad AF has showed for you and you can move onto your next cycle xxx Hope this is your cycle xxx

Congrats to the new:bfp:
:hugs: to those witch got 
and :dust: to those still to test

AFM: well i'm still stick in limbo land cd 50 and still no sign of AF arriving, For once in my life I will be happy when she shows her ugly head........ ohhhhh well hoooooo hummmmmm all I can do for now is play the waiting game :coffee: <<<decaf as i have given up all caffeine as it can affect 'O'

Am concidering taking Maca root as it is suppose to help with leveling out hormones...... mind you last hormone check i had all levels where fine....I just feel i gotta try something to get AF rolling .......has anyone tried this ???


----------



## fiona23

Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle mrsmm - you really do deserve it! :) x


----------



## fiona23

Aaaaahhhh!! Just went to the loo and noticed a tiny bit of very light pink blood when I wiped, I'm only 7dpo so surely this can't be AF - the witch isnt due till next Thursday. (Also just burst into tears when I saw it and now feel a bit crazy!) After getting pinching type pains this morning I am really starting to think this could be my month. I was also sick twice this morning but not sure if I am just coming down with something - pretty sure you can't get morning sickness at 7dpo. When do you guys think I should test? Is it around two days after implantation a pregnancy test would detect it? 

So much for me not getting my hopes up eh?!!! :)


----------



## Anababe

Well AF Due today, no sign of her.. not even my usual horrible pains and backache to let me know shes on her way :shrug: 

Tested this morning with CB Plus, no line came up right away so I threw it in the bin after about 2-3 mins, I stupidly went to check it an hour or so later and there was a faint line, as thick as the control line but v v v faint! I had no other tests in the house only a superdrug digital one which of course came back 'Not Pregnant' :growlmad::growlmad: grrr!! Ive no tests now for tomorrow only one more digital which I dont want to waste so not testing now until Sunday or Monday.

I am having cramps but they are not like af which is more like a dull ache, its all on my right side and really sharp but saying that my back is starting to ache now so maybe it is AF playing tricks on me :dohh:

Im not really too bothered either way I just want to know!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## miss_f

I am so bummed. We just got my DH semen analysis back and found out that he has an abnormal morphology of .5%. We have to wait for the rest of our testing to be done to find out what the RE suggests and that won't happen until next month. I know they are going to say we need to do IVF and I don't think that we will be able to afford it. Does anyone know of any successes with this issue other than IVf? Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Ellis0498

fiona23 said:


> Aaaaahhhh!! Just went to the loo and noticed a tiny bit of very light pink blood when I wiped, I'm only 7dpo so surely this can't be AF - the witch isnt due till next Thursday. (Also just burst into tears when I saw it and now feel a bit crazy!) After getting pinching type pains this morning I am really starting to think this could be my month. I was also sick twice this morning but not sure if I am just coming down with something - pretty sure you can't get morning sickness at 7dpo. When do you guys think I should test? Is it around two days after implantation a pregnancy test would detect it?
> 
> So much for me not getting my hopes up eh?!!! :)

Oh god I so want to be sensible and say not to get your hopes up but I really think this is your month. Sounds like implantation bleeding to me! Argghh don't hate me if I'm wrong! Loads of baby dust to you!


----------



## missbabes

I'm out for the month, AF has gotten me early again. :nope:


Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Sholi

Dithy, I'm for 4dpo so just trying not to think about and hopeful for this month. If we conceived this month, the baby would be due around both our birthdays which would be so amazing


----------



## debzie

Yeay for af Mrsmm and good luck woth the cbfm. I too am going to start using mine next cycle. Speaking of which really feel like af is on her way. I have really bad pms and cramps.


----------



## Sholi

Right, been thinking and now am really paranoid. I ovulated on the 16th, opk tested with fmu but didn't bd till evening when got back from work. Since the egg only survives 24 hrs, is it possible we bd'd too late?? I'm getting a little bit fed up of this


----------



## Dithy

I think you could be fine! The lh surge lets you know that you are about to ovulate not that you already have I'm pretty sure! Really hope you get your bfp this month x


----------



## fiona23

Ellis0498 said:


> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> Aaaaahhhh!! Just went to the loo and noticed a tiny bit of very light pink blood when I wiped, I'm only 7dpo so surely this can't be AF - the witch isnt due till next Thursday. (Also just burst into tears when I saw it and now feel a bit crazy!) After getting pinching type pains this morning I am really starting to think this could be my month. I was also sick twice this morning but not sure if I am just coming down with something - pretty sure you can't get morning sickness at 7dpo. When do you guys think I should test? Is it around two days after implantation a pregnancy test would detect it?
> 
> So much for me not getting my hopes up eh?!!! :)
> 
> Oh god I so want to be sensible and say not to get your hopes up but I really think this is your month. Sounds like implantation bleeding to me! Argghh don't hate me if I'm wrong! Loads of baby dust to you!Click to expand...

Ha ha, I certainly won't hate you if your wrong!!! :)


----------



## BabyBoyle

It's 4am, AF just arrived, exactly on 28 days. This is new for me. This is a GOOD thing! :) start clomid days 3-7! :) first 28 day cycle since I remember. Fabulous. Strange that I feel happy about this but I feel like I've been "reset" now, and fwb is a year since I had my girl I think that's fate :)

:)

Baby dust to you all and I'll see some of you in the feb thread!! X x


----------



## crystalclaro

ok i'm out too and in bed feeling miserable , first AF after MC and it hurts like hell :(


----------



## Tella

Im out :cry: Atleast i know my unmedicated cycles are now regulating at 33days wiht a LP of 14days so that is good news. But onto IUI :happydance:


----------



## Sholi

Dithy said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> Any news Dithy????
> 
> Still waiting 12dpo today did a wee test this morning but it was bfn. Really haven't given up hope... My boobs are so sore tonight and they never ever hurt. Still no sign of AF and she is never late. Quietly hopeful. Thanks for asking! What about you? XClick to expand...




Dithy said:


> I think you could be fine! The lh surge lets you know that you are about to ovulate not that you already have I'm pretty sure! Really hope you get your bfp this month x

I hope ur right. First time using opk's and I ovulated on the 14th day, pretty textbook really. If we don't get a bfp this month, we're going to the local gynae/fertility dude. 

As for you, I can't wait to hear about ur bfp, I've got fingers and toes crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Dithy

Well used cb digital this morning and got a bfn. I've had two very light pink streaks after going to the loo. At 14dpo I reckon I must be out. Pretty gutted :(


----------



## kt1988

Hi everyone, thought id join this thread as it sounds very friendly. Im on cd28 today, not temping, opk's just going by cm for a few months. This is month 3 ttc since coming off the pill so my cycles are still all over the shop! Cycle 1 was 28 days, cycle 2 34 days and I think this cycle might be another 34 day cycle because I had ewcm cd 23, I also had lots of watery cm cd 20 so I dont know wen to test. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, v mild symptoms so far, abdominal twinges on the left side tmcd 20-23 then ever since I have a tight feeling on the left side. Other than that very creamy cm cd26 and cd27. (sorry for tmi)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think i may be imagining things like most cycles :lol:
but yesterday i had twinges which my ticker also said which
i found very odd.. then today is vivid dreams and i had the strangest
dream last night 1st iv had in ages :wacko: i hope im not imagining it like
usually happens!
Maybe i shouldn't be as hopeful as we are only Ntnp not fully trying using opk's
and everything :shrug: but im pretty confident when i ovulate anyway as last 4 
cycles i have on same cycle day


----------



## AMP26

And I'm out = ( That's okay though... Trying to stay positive! We're going to see a fertility specialist this month and get all the testing started. After over three years of trying, I'm thinking it's well past time to get going on everything! 

Good luck to everyone waiting for their BFP <3 I'll see everyone else over on the February thead!


----------



## fiona23

Really sorry to all those who are out this month. 

After the tiniest bit of pink blood I had yesterday, I haven't had any more bleeding so doesn't look like it's af turning up really early. I have decided to test on Monday, which will be 10dpo - unless I completely freak out anyway!!


----------



## Dithy

fiona23 said:


> Really sorry to all those who are out this month.
> 
> After the tiniest bit of pink blood I had yesterday, I haven't had any more bleeding so doesn't look like it's af turning up really early. I have decided to test on Monday, which will be 10dpo - unless I completely freak out anyway!!

All the best for Monday!! :)


----------



## Ellis0498

fiona23 said:


> Really sorry to all those who are out this month.
> 
> After the tiniest bit of pink blood I had yesterday, I haven't had any more bleeding so doesn't look like it's af turning up really early. I have decided to test on Monday, which will be 10dpo - unless I completely freak out anyway!!

V. Exciting! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## daydream

I'm officially out this cycle. On to February!


----------



## heavenly

Well, not sure for me!!

I ov'd on 17 Jan and my cycle ranges from 23-27 days, when should I test? Am I a Jan or a Feb? :wacko:


----------



## Becyboo__x

heavenly said:


> Well, not sure for me!!
> 
> I ov'd on 17 Jan and my cycle ranges from 23-27 days, when should I test? Am I a Jan or a Feb? :wacko:

When was your last period?

I think you might just get in january 
i ovulated 15th and i have 25 day cycle my AF is due 28th


----------



## heavenly

Becyboo__x said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Well, not sure for me!!
> 
> I ov'd on 17 Jan and my cycle ranges from 23-27 days, when should I test? Am I a Jan or a Feb? :wacko:
> 
> When was your last period?
> 
> I think you might just get in january
> i ovulated 15th and i have 25 day cycle my AF is due 28thClick to expand...

CD1 was 5 Jan. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

heavenly said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Well, not sure for me!!
> 
> I ov'd on 17 Jan and my cycle ranges from 23-27 days, when should I test? Am I a Jan or a Feb? :wacko:
> 
> When was your last period?
> 
> I think you might just get in january
> i ovulated 15th and i have 25 day cycle my AF is due 28thClick to expand...
> 
> CD1 was 5 Jan. xClick to expand...

The only problem is your cycle days varying from 23-27 i don't know with
that part .. if you go by the middle of them itll be 25 and i worked out
that you would be 14 dpo on the 31st .. but depending when you want to test obviously if to wait till after AF or not :lol: .. 

i use www.countdowntopregnancy.com 
its good to track your dates on the calender and DPO and when AF's
next due :) sorry if i haven't helped


----------



## heavenly

Becyboo__x said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Well, not sure for me!!
> 
> I ov'd on 17 Jan and my cycle ranges from 23-27 days, when should I test? Am I a Jan or a Feb? :wacko:
> 
> When was your last period?
> 
> I think you might just get in january
> i ovulated 15th and i have 25 day cycle my AF is due 28thClick to expand...
> 
> CD1 was 5 Jan. xClick to expand...
> 
> The only problem is your cycle days varying from 23-27 i don't know with
> that part .. if you go by the middle of them itll be 25 and i worked out
> that you would be 14 dpo on the 31st .. but depending when you want to test obviously if to wait till after AF or not :lol: ..
> 
> i use www.countdowntopregnancy.co.uk
> its good to track your dates on the calender and DPO and when AF's
> next due :) sorry if i haven't helpedClick to expand...

I have just started to use countdowntopregnancy actually! Thanks for your help, it's so confusing!! :wacko: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

heavenly said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Well, not sure for me!!
> 
> I ov'd on 17 Jan and my cycle ranges from 23-27 days, when should I test? Am I a Jan or a Feb? :wacko:
> 
> When was your last period?
> 
> I think you might just get in january
> i ovulated 15th and i have 25 day cycle my AF is due 28thClick to expand...
> 
> CD1 was 5 Jan. xClick to expand...
> 
> The only problem is your cycle days varying from 23-27 i don't know with
> that part .. if you go by the middle of them itll be 25 and i worked out
> that you would be 14 dpo on the 31st .. but depending when you want to test obviously if to wait till after AF or not :lol: ..
> 
> i use www.countdowntopregnancy.co.uk
> its good to track your dates on the calender and DPO and when AF's
> next due :) sorry if i haven't helpedClick to expand...
> 
> I have just started to use countdowntopregnancy actually! Thanks for your help, it's so confusing!! :wacko: xxClick to expand...

Its really good to help track things each cycle etc as it saves them when you start a new cycle :D!
You will get used to it when you've created an account etc then you just create your cycle it will ask for your LMP and then you edit cycle and it will want your ovulation date and maybe cycle length.. and then you can go on calender and it will show you this month 
I hope you figure it out :D xx

Your very close to me in dates just 2 days off :D :dust:


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies, another BFN for me this morning at 12dpo. Af symptoms are increasing least my LP is longer than 11 days as it was last month. Two days and counting. Actually looking forward to af as I get to start using my cbfm.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

i just tested using a tesco pregnancy test the test took about fifteen mins for the control line to show up but when it did there is a faint but deffo there and pink second line.... could the test be wrong as it took so long to show?? just done a first response 6 days sooner checked it 3 mins later and nothing that i can see ... is there anyway a tesco cheapie could be more sensitive than a first response... can anyone help, ideas, opinions would be great im only about 9dpo


----------



## debzie

Mummyof2 odor took that long perhapsit was not wet enough then when tou did the frer your urine msy have been more diluted. I do noy rate frer I got a positive on a cb digi and a negative pn a frer with the last pregnancy with same urine. Test again in a few days and good luck.


----------



## Dithy

Well AF just arrived 4 days late so I'm definately out. No idea how long my cycle is now. I'm always so regular. Very confusing indeed. :(


----------



## fiona23

Dithy said:


> Well AF just arrived 4 days late so I'm definately out. No idea how long my cycle is now. I'm always so regular. Very confusing indeed. :(

Really sorry to hear that. :hugs: Did you say you have just come off birth control? I know that can mess up your cycle for a while.


----------



## Sholi

I'm so sorry Dithy, I was really rooting for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Queen Bee.

So sorry for everyone who has gotten that evil witch!
And everyone with a BFP Congratulations, I am sooo excited and happy for you! :)
MRSMM: I have everything crossed for you hun, BFP for you this cycle I just know it!
as for me, just waiting... have got a bit of a cold back again so am just lying on the sofa
With a huge quilt on watching tv :)


----------



## Ellis0498

Dithy said:


> Well AF just arrived 4 days late so I'm definately out. No idea how long my cycle is now. I'm always so regular. Very confusing indeed. :(

So sorry to hear that. My cycles were 30 days excat for ages and then suddenly I had intermittent cycles of 37 out of nowhere! Really sympathise with you! Chin up!


----------



## pinksprinkles

The mean old :witch: showed up today. Boooo! But I'm gearing up for February now and getting myself psyched for the next try. Time to order some new PreSeed and IC's! :winkwink: Good luck to everyone who's TTC for another cycle! :hugs: Let's all get our BFP's in February! 

:dust:


----------



## Dithy

fiona23 said:


> Dithy said:
> 
> 
> Well AF just arrived 4 days late so I'm definately out. No idea how long my cycle is now. I'm always so regular. Very confusing indeed. :(
> 
> Really sorry to hear that. :hugs: Did you say you have just come off birth control? I know that can mess up your cycle for a while.Click to expand...

No... I've been off it since last August! It was our first month trying so will have to wait and see what happens next month!


----------



## 2016

Is it too late to join? I've just ovd but have a fairly short LP. Testing 31st Jan. :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Jumping in here again. Congrats to all the January :bfp:'s! And to everyone the :witch: got, hope February is the month. :hugs: 

I'm 3 dpo. Got my pos OPK on Jan 17. But didn't O, until Jan 19. I'll still be testing on the 29th at 10 dpo. DH and I really gave it all we had this cycle. I'm excited! I've already started symptom spotting. As I can't stop cramping, hoping its a sign of conception.

2WW ladies... Come on January :bfp:s!


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies 13 dpo today which has been unheard of the last two cycles but have had 14 day lp before. Resisted testing this morning will hold off until the witch is a no show. So tuesday is now my official test day. 

Any other ladies have a varying lp? Mine has been from 11 to 14 days. However consistantly af arrives 13-14 days after my positive opk. That says to me my temps are off perhaps. Any clues? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Still no sign of AF, so over a week late, but all the tests :bfn:. Just want :witch: to arrive so I can start again. I assume I can't ovulate until :witch: has arrived. Got doctors tomorrow but don't think they're going to help and just tell me to wait :cry:

Sorry about all the people who's :witch: has arrived, but :dust: for this cycle. Congrats to everyone with a :bfp: xx


----------



## Anababe

So sorry af got you dithy fingers crossed for feb xx

Good luck to everyone else still in limbo hope you get your BFP or AF arrives so you can get on with next cycle :hugs:

Well I'm 3 days late now and no sign of AF, BFN yesterday, I only had a digital left which I did this morning and the screen just stayed blank so faulty test :growlmad: will have to wait until Tuesday now when I'm next out in town.

Loads of symptoms, sore boobs, tired, going to the loo more often, backache and sharp cramps in my side.. Since yesterday though I've felt really wet keep running toilet thinking AF has arrived but just really watery CM (sorry tmi!) so I don't know what's going on at the minute.. Getting impatient now :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Symptoms sound promising anababe I hate faulty digital I have had my fair share of those whilst ttc. I too have had really watery cm since yesterday and constantly think af is coming. Hopefully we both will habe our answers Tuesday.


----------



## Anababe

Aah well let's hope it's a good sign debzie :) good luck for when you next test I'll keep FX for you :dust: xx


----------



## mummyof2girlz

tested again today as im so impatient on frer and another bfn.. Tesco test still showing bfp have decided to go doctors tomorrow see what there test says..


----------



## kt1988

I think my cycle will be 33 days this month same as last month. I think I ovulated cd23 and tday I am 6dpo. does anyone have any advice on when I should test? Im a bit unsure of the length of my luteul phase at the moment but I'm still hopping for a bfp!!


----------



## Anababe

I'm out AF has just arrived 3 days late. We wasn't really trying officially this month so didn't think I'd feel quite so disappointed.. Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test! :dust:


----------



## karry1412

ABarro - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

RebeccaLO, trying_baby, missbabes, BabyBoyle, crystalclaro, Tella,, AMP26, daydream, pinksprinkles & Anababe - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully February will be our month :flower: 

Dithy - Sorry to hear AF arrived - I was so sure you were going to get good news. Hopefully you will in February.

crystalclaro - Sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:

Tella - Good luck with the IUI! :thumbup:

DaisyQ - Any update hun?

Mrs_Dutch15 - I have no idea what that procedure is but it does not sound like fun. Definitely get on to the doctor & hope you're back on your feet soon :hugs:

MrsMM24 - As I said in the other thread, I'm so glad AF finally found you & you & DW aren't in limbo any more. And I think those dates are meant to be :happydance: And good luck with the CBFM!

tigerlillie - CD 50?! Have you been to the doctors? It's awful to be stuck in limbo like that. I made it to CD 45 last cycle - a personal best! :haha:

fiona23 - Surely that could be IB?? Your symptoms sound really good! My fingers are crossed for you! Don't be too disheartened if you don't get your BFP tomorrow - it's still early. But let us know!! :haha:

miss_f - Sorry to read what you are going through hun. :hugs: What does that mean? Are some of his swimmers ok? It only takes one so hopefully you'll still have a shot :shrug:

Sholi - Can you maybe read what it says on your OPKs? I think mine indicate that the LH surge will take place within the next 48 hours so there's a good chance you're not too late at all. :thumbup:

mummyof2girlz - I know the feeling! I've been so convinced before but I haven't been right yet :coffee: Have you tested again yet?? Maybe you tested too early for the frer? Oh I hope the Tesco was right!!

Queen Bee - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Leinzlove - Hope all your work pays off! :thumbup:

debzie - I could be wrong but isn't your lp the part between your positive OPK/ovulation & AF arriving? In which case you say yours is fairly consistent?

tinkerbellsie - I've heard of women getting their BFP two weeks after AF was due so hang in there hun. The doctor might not be a bad idea though.

Anababe - Sounds like you've got some great symptoms! Hope you get your BFP soon!

kt1988 - If you're unsure of the length of your lp then stick with the norm of 14 days. So you can test in a little over a week! Good luck! :thumbup:

*AFM -* Not entirely sure what's going on (& any advice would be greatly appreciated!) I got a positive OPK on Friday & again this morning (Sunday) & got a negative in between (Saturday). My temp on Friday was 36.3, then on Saturday dipped slightly to 36.2 & then this morning dipped further to 35.9. Any thoughts? Poor DH is worn out! :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

mummyof2girlz said:


> tested again today as im so impatient on frer and another bfn.. Tesco test still showing bfp have decided to go doctors tomorrow see what there test says..

Sounds like you're in a similar situation to me. I got a faint line on a frer but nothing since. Af now a week late. Let me know how you get on x


----------



## debzie

karry1412 said:


> ABarro - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:
> 
> RebeccaLO, trying_baby, missbabes, BabyBoyle, crystalclaro, Tella,, AMP26, daydream, pinksprinkles & Anababe - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully February will be our month :flower:
> 
> Dithy - Sorry to hear AF arrived - I was so sure you were going to get good news. Hopefully you will in February.
> 
> crystalclaro - Sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:
> 
> Tella - Good luck with the IUI! :thumbup:
> 
> DaisyQ - Any update hun?
> 
> Mrs_Dutch15 - I have no idea what that procedure is but it does not sound like fun. Definitely get on to the doctor & hope you're back on your feet soon :hugs:
> 
> MrsMM24 - As I said in the other thread, I'm so glad AF finally found you & you & DW aren't in limbo any more. And I think those dates are meant to be :happydance: And good luck with the CBFM!
> 
> tigerlillie - CD 50?! Have you been to the doctors? It's awful to be stuck in limbo like that. I made it to CD 45 last cycle - a personal best! :haha:
> 
> fiona23 - Surely that could be IB?? Your symptoms sound really good! My fingers are crossed for you! Don't be too disheartened if you don't get your BFP tomorrow - it's still early. But let us know!! :haha:
> 
> miss_f - Sorry to read what you are going through hun. :hugs: What does that mean? Are some of his swimmers ok? It only takes one so hopefully you'll still have a shot :shrug:
> 
> Sholi - Can you maybe read what it says on your OPKs? I think mine indicate that the LH surge will take place within the next 48 hours so there's a good chance you're not too late at all. :thumbup:
> 
> mummyof2girlz - I know the feeling! I've been so convinced before but I haven't been right yet :coffee: Have you tested again yet?? Maybe you tested too early for the frer? Oh I hope the Tesco was right!!
> 
> Queen Bee - Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Leinzlove - Hope all your work pays off! :thumbup:
> 
> debzie - I could be wrong but isn't your lp the part between your positive OPK/ovulation & AF arriving? In which case you say yours is fairly consistent?
> 
> tinkerbellsie - I've heard of women getting their BFP two weeks after AF was due so hang in there hun. The doctor might not be a bad idea though.
> 
> Anababe - Sounds like you've got some great symptoms! Hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> kt1988 - If you're unsure of the length of your lp then stick with the norm of 14 days. So you can test in a little over a week! Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> *AFM -* Not entirely sure what's going on (& any advice would be greatly appreciated!) I got a positive OPK on Friday & again this morning (Sunday) & got a negative in between (Saturday). My temp oFriday was 36.3, then on Saturday dipped slightly to 36.2 & then this morning dipped further to 35.9. Any thoughts? Poor DH is worn out! :haha:

Yeah lp.is that bit but my temps sometimes indicate ov up to 48 hours after my positive which inturn gives me a shorter lp according to ffif you know what i mean.

As for your opks that has happened to me before I get a fade into pisitive then negative only to turn positive again. I usually have more ov symptoms the second surge like ewcm or pain so I take that as the true positive.


----------



## fiona23

Dithy said:


> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dithy said:
> 
> 
> Well AF just arrived 4 days late so I'm definately out. No idea how long my cycle is now. I'm always so regular. Very confusing indeed. :(
> 
> Really sorry to hear that. :hugs: Did you say you have just come off birth control? I know that can mess up your cycle for a while.Click to expand...
> 
> No... I've been off it since last August! It was our first month trying so will have to wait and see what happens next month!Click to expand...

Best of luck for next month :thumbup:


----------



## fiona23

debzie said:


> Morning ladies 13 dpo today which has been unheard of the last two cycles but have had 14 day lp before. Resisted testing this morning will hold off until the witch is a no show. So tuesday is now my official test day.
> 
> Any other ladies have a varying lp? Mine has been from 11 to 14 days. However consistantly af arrives 13-14 days after my positive opk. That says to me my temps are off perhaps. Any clues? Thanks in advance.

My ovulation date normally varies by a day or two, except for this month when it's about 5 days earlier but my cycle length has always been 28 days - I don't think it has ever been anything else.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can someone look at my thread no-ones replying :( 
just need some advice


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone,

Well no idea why but I just felt the need to go and poas - despite being 9dpo and not using fmu so I knew it would not work yet and I got a bfn.


----------



## karry1412

Anababe said:


> I'm out AF has just arrived 3 days late. We wasn't really trying officially this month so didn't think I'd feel quite so disappointed.. Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test! :dust:

Sorry hun. Are you going to try for February?



debzie said:


> Yeah lp.is that bit but my temps sometimes indicate ov up to 48 hours after my positive which inturn gives me a shorter lp according to ffif you know what i mean.
> 
> As for your opks that has happened to me before I get a fade into pisitive then negative only to turn positive again. I usually have more ov symptoms the second surge like ewcm or pain so I take that as the true positive.

Ah I get you now. I only started temping & using FF properly on Friday so I'm still finding my way. And thanks for the reassurance :hugs:



fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well no idea why but I just felt the need to go and poas - despite being 9dpo and not using fmu so I knew it would not work yet and I got a bfn.

Shame :dohh: But you know yourself that it's early & plenty of time for that BFP to arrive!


----------



## SuperwomanTTC

Mrs.MM24 - I am down to test on the 31st. I ovulated a week later than I thought I would so I am going to go over to the February testing thread.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am down for testing today, but I am only 9dpo, so it will be a few more days before I test. Good luck to all you ladies who are due to test soon!


----------



## Sholi

I try not to symptom spot, but I got cramps today on my lower abdomen, so maybe just maybe. I'm 6dpo.


----------



## Ellis0498

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well no idea why but I just felt the need to go and poas - despite being 9dpo and not using fmu so I knew it would not work yet and I got a bfn.

Lol me too! Twice with IC's But thats me every month, once I get to 8dpo it's game over, my resolve can only last so long. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AStellarmom

I am very confused. I am due to test this Saturday which will be 16 days post trigger, 14 days post IUI. I just woke up from a nap to go to the bathroom, and I am bleeding! I have never had my period show up a week before testing. I am thinking it's too much to be implantation bleeding. Wondering if, even with ultrasounds and bloodwork, they missed a follicle ovulate? I was worried because 2 days prior to my last appointment, my cm changed. I told her, but my bloodwork did not indicate ovulation. Just don't know what to think right now!


----------



## fiona23

Ellis0498 said:


> fiona23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well no idea why but I just felt the need to go and poas - despite being 9dpo and not using fmu so I knew it would not work yet and I got a bfn.
> 
> Lol me too! Twice with IC's But thats me every month, once I get to 8dpo it's game over, my resolve can only last so long. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Ha ha, I'm glad I'm not alone! I think I'll still probably test in the morning again. Fingers crossed for you too :)


----------



## klallen

2 weeks late and bfn - Blood test tomorrow - keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## pjstensgaard

Congratulations on all the bfps!!!!!


----------



## debzie

Jut tested as the witch had not arrived. Big fat NOT PREGNANT on digi. 14 dpo so I think I will take it I am officially out and await the witch.


----------



## ickle pand

Your temp's still high Debzie - hopefully AF misses you out this month :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks amanda but it has been high the last few month as af has arrived by lunch. Still have a smidge of hope.


----------



## honeycheeks

AF showed up :(


----------



## karry1412

klallen said:


> 2 weeks late and bfn - Blood test tomorrow - keep your fingers crossed!

Good luck hun. Let us know how you get on :hugs:



debzie said:


> Jut tested as the witch had not arrived. Big fat NOT PREGNANT on digi. 14 dpo so I think I will take it I am officially out and await the witch.

I hate seeing that on digis :nope: Hopefully your not out though :hugs:



honeycheeks said:


> AF showed up :(

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully February will be our month :thumbup:

*AFM -* Got ANOTHER positive OPK this morning & my temp is the same as yesterday. Not sure what's going on. :shrug: Poor DH is worn out! :haha:


----------



## debzie

karry1412 said:


> klallen said:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks late and bfn - Blood test tomorrow - keep your fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck hun. Let us know how you get on :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Jut tested as the witch had not arrived. Big fat NOT PREGNANT on digi. 14 dpo so I think I will take it I am officially out and await the witch.Click to expand...
> 
> I hate seeing that on digis :nope: Hopefully your not out though :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> honeycheeks said:
> 
> 
> AF showed up :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully February will be our month :thumbup:
> 
> *AFM -* Got ANOTHER positive OPK this morning & my temp is the same as yesterday. Not sure what's going on. :shrug: Poor DH is worn out! :haha:Click to expand...

Bet he is I really know those cycles...Give him a night off to build up his reserves lol. Good luck hun.


----------



## karry1412

debzie said:


> Bet he is I really know those cycles...Give him a night off to build up his reserves lol. Good luck hun.

He had a night off last night. It's back to business tonight! :haha:


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone,

Well I tested again this morning and still don't know!! I can see a very very VERY faint second line but I don't know if it could be an evap line - it did show up within the three minutes the test says to wait but it's so faint it's hard to tell if it really is pink or if its just my eyes playing tricks on me. 

I have also started getting af type cramps as of late last night, I was convinced af had arrived and kept having to go to the bathroom and check - even though af is not due till Thursday - but nothing yet.

What do you all think? Would there be any point in doing another test this evening or should I wait till tomorrow morning? I am just desperate to find out now!!!


----------



## Ellis0498

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well I tested again this morning and still don't know!! I can see a very very VERY faint second line but I don't know if it could be an evap line - it did show up within the three minutes the test says to wait but it's so faint it's hard to tell if it really is pink or if its just my eyes playing tricks on me.
> 
> I have also started getting af type cramps as of late last night, I was convinced af had arrived and kept having to go to the bathroom and check - even though af is not due till Thursday - but nothing yet.
> 
> What do you all think? Would there be any point in doing another test this evening or should I wait till tomorrow morning? I am just desperate to find out now!!!


I can't do any harm! I'm a serial poas so can never tell anyone not to! All sounds very promising! Ooooh very exciting! Good luck!


----------



## karry1412

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well I tested again this morning and still don't know!! I can see a very very VERY faint second line but I don't know if it could be an evap line - it did show up within the three minutes the test says to wait but it's so faint it's hard to tell if it really is pink or if its just my eyes playing tricks on me.
> 
> I have also started getting af type cramps as of late last night, I was convinced af had arrived and kept having to go to the bathroom and check - even though af is not due till Thursday - but nothing yet.
> 
> What do you all think? Would there be any point in doing another test this evening or should I wait till tomorrow morning? I am just desperate to find out now!!!

I know it's hard but I'd wait until the morning - I always think FMU is more accurate. Let us know how it goes whenever you decide to test. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Dithy

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Well I tested again this morning and still don't know!! I can see a very very VERY faint second line but I don't know if it could be an evap line - it did show up within the three minutes the test says to wait but it's so faint it's hard to tell if it really is pink or if its just my eyes playing tricks on me.
> 
> I have also started getting af type cramps as of late last night, I was convinced af had arrived and kept having to go to the bathroom and check - even though af is not due till Thursday - but nothing yet.
> 
> What do you all think? Would there be any point in doing another test this evening or should I wait till tomorrow morning? I am just desperate to find out now!!!

Oohh!! I'm excited for you Fiona!! Sounds good xox


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:SATURDAY!!! *AMP26, BABYBOYLE, and DITHY*


:test::test:SUNDAY!!! *CHARMEDLASSIE, DONUT, HASTI2011, and MOMWANNABE81*


:test::test:TODAY!!! *EDAMAME and IMMY11*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, CHARMEDLASSIE, DONUT, HASTI2011, and MOMWANNABE81*:paper::test:


Sending out a Warm Welcome :wave: to KT1988, 2016, LEINZLOVE, KLALLEN and HEAVENLY...I hope this is just the start of a BFP for you and you find some wonderful Bump Buddies in this thread!:dust:



*MUMMYOF2GIRLZ* I'd say wait till Mon or Tue.:dust: 


*DEBZIE* I think your LP and high temps are telling you to hang in there! My LP has been ebtween 12-18 days since MC.:dust:


*TIGERLILLIE* How are you hanging in Hun?:dust:


*FION23* pink spotting on 7DPO could very well have been IB. I'd say wait about 2 days and try again with FMU.:dust:


*DITHY* I think that it would be worth trying to track your cycles. Try Fertilityfriend. If you click my chart in my siggy you can sign up for free. :dust:


*MISS_F* sorry that DH's results weren't favorable, but your are still in a good area, IUI may be something to look into as well, it is less expensive than IVF.:dust:


*SHOLI* a +OPK means that it detects the OV occurring or about to occurr within 12-36 hours, the only way to say that you missed OV is to have -OPK and a temp dip.:dust:


*CRYSTALCLARO* :hugs: I see you need them. A little info on me, my 1st after MC was rough as well. Try to hang in there!


*TELLA* Glad things ar egulating, GL with IUI!:dust:


*KT1988*] There is no TMI here Hun! I'd say test on teh 30th..:dust:


*BECYBOO_x* FXD for you Hun!:dust:


*AMP26* Good Luck with the specialist, FXD!:dust:


*HEAVENLY* Going to agree, test on the 31st.:dust:


*QUEEN BEE.* Hope that this cold passes through soon Hun!:dust:


*LEINZLOVE* I can't wait to see your BFP!:dust:


*SUPERWOMANTTC* I will see you in February Hun!:dust:


*ASTELLARMOM* all the IUI's that I have had, that sounds very strange. Have you called your doc?:dust:


*KLALLEN* FXD! for tomorrow's Bloodwork!:dust:


*KARRY1412*Poor DH....I know it is really hard for them as well.... however, with a day off already, it is time for him to be ready for work.:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*MISSBABES, BABYBOYLE, CRYSTALCLARO, TELLA, AMP26, DAYDREAM, DITHY, PINKSPRINKLES, ANABABE, and HONEYCHEEKS*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 173* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!! 


**First Page Updated**


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Well..... the doctor was NO USE at all.. I have to wait another 2 weeks before they'll do anything.. and that's just bloods :cry: How am I meant to get pregnant if not had AF and not O'ing!! Ahhh.. and the idiot asked if I was using contraception (after I told him I was trying to conceive!!) :dohh:


----------



## KTJ006

MrsMM24 said:


> :test::test:SATURDAY!!! *AMP26, BABYBOYLE, and DITHY*
> 
> 
> :test::test:SUNDAY!!! *CHARMEDLASSIE, DONUT, HASTI2011, and MOMWANNABE81*
> 
> 
> :test::test:TODAY!!! *EDAMAME and IMMY11*
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, CHARMEDLASSIE, DONUT, HASTI2011, and MOMWANNABE81*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> Sending out a Warm Welcome :wave: to KT1988, 2016, LEINZLOVE, KLALLEN and HEAVENLY...I hope this is just the start of a BFP for you and you find some wonderful Bump Buddies in this thread!:dust:
> 
> 
> 
> *MUMMYOF2GIRLZ* I'd say wait till Mon or Tue.:dust:
> 
> 
> *DEBZIE* I think your LP and high temps are telling you to hang in there! My LP has been ebtween 12-18 days since MC.:dust:
> 
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* How are you hanging in Hun?:dust:
> 
> 
> *FION23* pink spotting on 7DPO could very well have been IB. I'd say wait about 2 days and try again with FMU.:dust:
> 
> 
> *DITHY* I think that it would be worth trying to track your cycles. Try Fertilityfriend. If you click my chart in my siggy you can sign up for free. :dust:
> 
> 
> *MISS_F* sorry that DH's results weren't favorable, but your are still in a good area, IUI may be something to look into as well, it is less expensive than IVF.:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHOLI* a +OPK means that it detects the OV occurring or about to occurr within 12-36 hours, the only way to say that you missed OV is to have -OPK and a temp dip.:dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTALCLARO* :hugs: I see you need them. A little info on me, my 1st after MC was rough as well. Try to hang in there!
> 
> 
> *TELLA* Glad things ar egulating, GL with IUI!:dust:
> 
> 
> *KT1988*] There is no TMI here Hun! I'd say test on teh 30th..:dust:
> 
> 
> *BECYBOO_x* FXD for you Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *AMP26* Good Luck with the specialist, FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HEAVENLY* Going to agree, test on the 31st.:dust:
> 
> 
> *QUEEN BEE.* Hope that this cold passes through soon Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LEINZLOVE* I can't wait to see your BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SUPERWOMANTTC* I will see you in February Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ASTELLARMOM* all the IUI's that I have had, that sounds very strange. Have you called your doc?:dust:
> 
> 
> *KLALLEN* FXD! for tomorrow's Bloodwork!:dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY1412*Poor DH....I know it is really hard for them as well.... however, with a day off already, it is time for him to be ready for work.:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*MISSBABES, BABYBOYLE, CRYSTALCLARO, TELLA, AMP26, DAYDREAM, DITHY, PINKSPRINKLES, ANABABE, and HONEYCHEEKS*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 173* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

*MrsMM*: I have been secretly stocking this thread!! Hope you ladies don't mind! I love hearing everyone's story. I noticed you said you have just started on the CBFM, right? I can't say enough good things about this monitor! We have been trying to get pregant since June 2011. I fell pregnant in October, but miscarried late November (on Thanksgiving). After waiting a cycle, we started using the CMFB in Dec. 23rd. I just found out this morning that I have a sticky bean! I'm trying not to get too excited because a lot could happen and I would hate for the past to repeat itself. But I just wanted to say that I have FAITH in that monitor and it has given us such hope! Best of luck to you and everyone else in this thread! I hope there are plenty of other BFPs this month...we deserve it!! :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## babyfeva

congrats & FX'd for your sticky bean!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

KTJ006 said:


> *MrsMM*: I have been secretly stocking this thread!! Hope you ladies don't mind! I love hearing everyone's story. I noticed you said you have just started on the CBFM, right? I can't say enough good things about this monitor! We have been trying to get pregant since June 2011. I fell pregnant in October, but miscarried late November (on Thanksgiving). After waiting a cycle, we started using the CMFB in Dec. 23rd. I just found out this morning that I have a sticky bean! I'm trying not to get too excited because a lot could happen and I would hate for the past to repeat itself. But I just wanted to say that I have FAITH in that monitor and it has given us such hope! Best of luck to you and everyone else in this thread! I hope there are plenty of other BFPs this month...we deserve it!! :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:

I have also got the CBFM to use as soon as AF returns... think that's why I am so upset!! It's nice to hear positive things about it. Don't like the thought of wasting money! Congrats on your BFP x


----------



## babyfeva

Can I ask what CBFM is?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Clearblue fertility monitor :D


----------



## KTJ006

tinkerbellsie said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> *MrsMM*: I have been secretly stocking this thread!! Hope you ladies don't mind! I love hearing everyone's story. I noticed you said you have just started on the CBFM, right? I can't say enough good things about this monitor! We have been trying to get pregant since June 2011. I fell pregnant in October, but miscarried late November (on Thanksgiving). After waiting a cycle, we started using the CMFB in Dec. 23rd. I just found out this morning that I have a sticky bean! I'm trying not to get too excited because a lot could happen and I would hate for the past to repeat itself. But I just wanted to say that I have FAITH in that monitor and it has given us such hope! Best of luck to you and everyone else in this thread! I hope there are plenty of other BFPs this month...we deserve it!! :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:
> 
> I have also got the CBFM to use as soon as AF returns... think that's why I am so upset!! It's nice to hear positive things about it. Don't like the thought of wasting money! Congrats on your BFP xClick to expand...


Sorry *Tinkerbell *:cry: It's one of the most frustrating things. I tried to look back at previous posts...are you still in your TWW? DH and I also followed the SMEP which I think helped. It is an expensive little gadget and I'm not really sure why...seems as if something like that should be available to anyone that wants to use it. FX for you...keep your head up! I'm a firm believer that there is a plan out there for everyone! I hope you see your BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

KTJ006 said:


> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> *MrsMM*: I have been secretly stocking this thread!! Hope you ladies don't mind! I love hearing everyone's story. I noticed you said you have just started on the CBFM, right? I can't say enough good things about this monitor! We have been trying to get pregant since June 2011. I fell pregnant in October, but miscarried late November (on Thanksgiving). After waiting a cycle, we started using the CMFB in Dec. 23rd. I just found out this morning that I have a sticky bean! I'm trying not to get too excited because a lot could happen and I would hate for the past to repeat itself. But I just wanted to say that I have FAITH in that monitor and it has given us such hope! Best of luck to you and everyone else in this thread! I hope there are plenty of other BFPs this month...we deserve it!! :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:
> 
> I have also got the CBFM to use as soon as AF returns... think that's why I am so upset!! It's nice to hear positive things about it. Don't like the thought of wasting money! Congrats on your BFP xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry *Tinkerbell *:cry: It's one of the most frustrating things. I tried to look back at previous posts...are you still in your TWW? DH and I also followed the SMEP which I think helped. It is an expensive little gadget and I'm not really sure why...seems as if something like that should be available to anyone that wants to use it. FX for you...keep your head up! I'm a firm believer that there is a plan out there for everyone! I hope you see your BFP soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thank you. I will have a google re: SMEP (I'm new to actively trying to conceive, have been since last summer, but didn't get my AF back until December so was no point charting etc). My two week wait has become a 3 week and 2 day wait so far :( AF just never arrived, and neither did the :BFP: thanks very much though xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*KT* thank you so much for stopping in. You are more than welcome to stalk away! CONGRATS! FXD!! I totally understand your hesitation, I have been where you are and I hope that a BFP will put me there again. I hope the CBFM works for me! I wish you a VERY H&H 9 mos Hun! Please stop by throughout your journey!:flower:


----------



## tigerlillie

Congrats on the new :bfp:'s I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months
xxx

AFM still waiting .......cd 53 ....this is becoming sooooooo boring..... the good thing is that OH and I havent stopped :sex: we dont want to miss 'O' when it finally arrives hahahah
He too is exhausted gave him a couple of days off last week..... had a few O pains saturday and ewcm sunday so put him to work all weekend hehehe 

Well I just starting to think while the cats away heheheheheh

Will make doc's appointment for next Monday if AF isnt here by then as that will be 2 missed AF's 

Fxed for all waiting to test xxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. MM.... I'm out. After 3 days of spotting, AF finally arrived last night... Onto the February thread and GL to all the others still in the 2WW. And congrats to the BFPs this month. xxoo


----------



## Sholi

Feel awful today. Had to come home early from work, headache, achey body and chills. Wish I could test soon, but af due on Monday. :sick:


----------



## mummyof2girlz

doctors today and a bnf... Gutted decided to leave it till the 29th and if no af will test again then


----------



## pinksprinkles

Well, the :witch: got me. :cry: 

Order my new IC's a couple days ago and will be ordering a new tube of PreSeed and a box of OPK's soon. Come on February! :thumbup:


----------



## Edamame

Just got the results from the Beta test this morning- negative. :( 
On to IUI#3.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I'm pretty confident that i'm out this month. I'm 12dpo and my temps did a total nose dive this morning. Not to mention i've been getting my pre-AF cramps and i just noticed some spotting when i went to the bathroom *SIGH* It really looks as if AF will arrive on Wednesday as expected

MrsMM- i planned to test tomorrow since it's my husband's bday and i was hoping to surprise him BUT i doubt i'll get a BFP. I guess i could test just for the hell of it but i do not have very high hopes


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm out af got me 1 day late :cry:


----------



## charmedlassie

Bang on time :( im out


----------



## Sholi

8dpo today, really want to test, must resist


----------



## drsquid

12dpiui today.. neg yesterday but.. holding out now.. trying to keep my chin up that if af does arrive at least that 2nd vial of already purchased baby batter wont go to waste


----------



## kt1988

Sholi said:


> 8dpo today, really want to test, must resist

Im 8dpo today too, are you having many symptoms? I think i may be out as i had af type cramps last night and not really any unusual symptoms.


----------



## AStellarmom

Well, even with the bleeding that I thought was more than spotting, it just may be implantation bleeding because I got my :bfp: today!! Hoping this little bean is a sticky one!!


----------



## Ellis0498

AStellarmom said:


> Well, even with the bleeding that I thought was more than spotting, it just may be implantation bleeding because I got my :bfp: today!! Hoping this little bean is a sticky one!!

Congratulations! Have a h & h 9 months!!


----------



## KTJ006

AStellarmom said:


> Well, even with the bleeding that I thought was more than spotting, it just may be implantation bleeding because I got my :bfp: today!! Hoping this little bean is a sticky one!!

CONGRATS! What a great feeling.


----------



## Becyboo__x

AStellarmom said:


> Well, even with the bleeding that I thought was more than spotting, it just may be implantation bleeding because I got my :bfp: today!! Hoping this little bean is a sticky one!!

Congrats!




I got :bfn: today i know still early but i had like af pains/cramps 
6/7dpo and i have never had that at that many dpo.. so i thought
it might of ment something :(


----------



## heavenly

AStellarmom said:


> Well, even with the bleeding that I thought was more than spotting, it just may be implantation bleeding because I got my :bfp: today!! Hoping this little bean is a sticky one!!

Wonderful news!! :happydance:


----------



## Sholi

kt1988 said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today, really want to test, must resist
> 
> Im 8dpo today too, are you having many symptoms? I think i may be out as i had af type cramps last night and not really any unusual symptoms.Click to expand...

hey a welshie!!!! i did test in the end after i got back from the doctor's. i have flu like illness which means my cramps and dull pain on right hip don't really match, so i tested. It was bfn, but these cramps are making me a bit hopeful. AF is not due til Monday anyway, so will just have to see. These are the only symptoms i have and i really don't want to symptom spot as every month i get more and more disappointed.

How about you? :flower:


----------



## Sholi

AStellarmom said:


> Well, even with the bleeding that I thought was more than spotting, it just may be implantation bleeding because I got my :bfp: today!! Hoping this little bean is a sticky one!!

congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:

did you have any symptoms at all?

wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:


----------



## Sholi

Becyboo__x said:


> AStellarmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, even with the bleeding that I thought was more than spotting, it just may be implantation bleeding because I got my :bfp: today!! Hoping this little bean is a sticky one!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got :bfn: today i know still early but i had like af pains/cramps
> 6/7dpo and i have never had that at that many dpo.. so i thought
> it might of ment something :(Click to expand...

don't be disheartened, it's too early. It ain't over till the :witch: comes round remember. fingers crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thankyou hun :)!
im trying to stay hopeful would be so nice to get a :bfp: on 28th not af
as its my son's 2nd birthday :D!


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake:Happy Birthday LILLICHLOE's DD and MRS. RESA's DH!!:cake:


:test::test:TODAY!!! *ALLIE2009, GAIAGIRL, KLALLEN, and MRS. RESA*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, DONUT, HASTI2011, and IMMY11*:paper::test:


Sending out a Warm Welcome :wave: to *DRSQUID*...I hope this is just the start of a BFP for you and you find some wonderful Bump Buddies in this thread!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *ASTELLARMOM*:bfp:


*MUMMYOF2GIRLZ* I'm still very hopeful for you, just look at ASTELLARMOM's posts.... Head up Hun!:dust: 


*TIGERLILLIE* Good idea, keep BDg until AF arrives, OR doesn't due to BFP!:dust:


*SHOLI* Think you don't have the hang of DPO yet, you are still TOO early to be out, this is likely implantation.... Tehre is a chart on page 173 to see.... GL Hun, head up!:dust:


*EDAMAME* :hugs: No worries Hun, 3rd times a charm, good luck with #3 IUI!:dust:


*MRS RESA* you are not out until AF arrives, I've ssen some low tempsand a BFP!:dust:


*DRSQUID* I hope you won't get to use the baby batter until you are ready for a sibling!:dust:


*KT1988* at 8DPO, this could be implantation symptoms not AF.... Hang in there!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*DAISYQ, MOMWANNABE81, and CHARMEDLASSIE*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 173* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!! 


**First Page Updated**


----------



## ickle pand

Stats update - we currently have a 16% success rate. Which means there are still 26ish BFP's up for grabs :)


----------



## kt1988

Sholi said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today, really want to test, must resist
> 
> Im 8dpo today too, are you having many symptoms? I think i may be out as i had af type cramps last night and not really any unusual symptoms.Click to expand...
> 
> hey a welshie!!!! i did test in the end after i got back from the doctor's. i have flu like illness which means my cramps and dull pain on right hip don't really match, so i tested. It was bfn, but these cramps are making me a bit hopeful. AF is not due til Monday anyway, so will just have to see. These are the only symptoms i have and i really don't want to symptom spot as every month i get more and more disappointed.
> 
> How about you? :flower:Click to expand...

Hiya, Im not having any more symptoms than you really hun. i was convinced this was my month earlier on in the cycle but afta cd26 i did not really have anyobvious symptoms. I could have pointed out many mild symptoms such as heartburn, continuous tight feeling in my left side and lower back ache throught cd16 - cd29 but i kept telling myself it cant be!! Now its cd31 and im hoping to see some implantation signs. I did have an obvious pain in my left side earlier but it didnt last long. Fxd!!!! i did sort of expect a a more painful cramp but it was def something going on!! I would be sooo thrilled to ava bfp next couple days. plllleeeeaaaassseeeee!!!!


----------



## Sholi

MrsMM24 said:


> :cake:Happy Birthday LILLICHLOE's DD and MRS. RESA's DH!!:cake:
> 
> 
> :test::test:TODAY!!! *ALLIE2009, GAIAGIRL, KLALLEN, and MRS. RESA*
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, DONUT, HASTI2011, and IMMY11*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> Sending out a Warm Welcome :wave: to *DRSQUID*...I hope this is just the start of a BFP for you and you find some wonderful Bump Buddies in this thread!:dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *ASTELLARMOM*:bfp:
> 
> 
> *MUMMYOF2GIRLZ* I'm still very hopeful for you, just look at ASTELLARMOM's posts.... Head up Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* Good idea, keep BDg until AF arrives, OR doesn't due to BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHOLI* Think you don't have the hang of DPO yet, you are still TOO early to be out, this is likely implantation.... Tehre is a chart on page 173 to see.... GL Hun, head up!:dust:
> 
> 
> *EDAMAME* :hugs: No worries Hun, 3rd times a charm, good luck with #3 IUI!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRS RESA* you are not out until AF arrives, I've ssen some low tempsand a BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *DRSQUID* I hope you won't get to use the baby batter until you are ready for a sibling!:dust:
> 
> 
> *KT1988* at 8DPO, this could be implantation symptoms not AF.... Hang in there!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*DAISYQ, MOMWANNABE81, and CHARMEDLASSIE*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 173* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* AF has gone!!! Fully concentrating on calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Hi mrsmm24, I think you got me confused with somebody else!!! Lol I know it's too early, just couldn't wait to test. Thanks for the advice though :hugs:


----------



## Sholi

kt1988 said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 8dpo today, really want to test, must resist
> 
> Im 8dpo today too, are you having many symptoms? I think i may be out as i had af type cramps last night and not really any unusual symptoms.Click to expand...
> 
> hey a welshie!!!! i did test in the end after i got back from the doctor's. i have flu like illness which means my cramps and dull pain on right hip don't really match, so i tested. It was bfn, but these cramps are making me a bit hopeful. AF is not due til Monday anyway, so will just have to see. These are the only symptoms i have and i really don't want to symptom spot as every month i get more and more disappointed.
> 
> How about you? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, Im not having any more symptoms than you really hun. i was convinced this was my month earlier on in the cycle but afta cd26 i did not really have anyobvious symptoms. I could have pointed out many mild symptoms such as heartburn, continuous tight feeling in my left side and lower back ache throught cd16 - cd29 but i kept telling myself it cant be!! Now its cd31 and im hoping to see some implantation signs. I did have an obvious pain in my left side earlier but it didnt last long. Fxd!!!! i did sort of expect a a more painful cramp but it was def something going on!! I would be sooo thrilled to ava bfp next couple days. plllleeeeaaaassseeeee!!!!Click to expand...

I'm still having mild cramps and that dull pain in my right side. Let's see the next few days.


----------



## karry1412

MrsMM24 said:


> *KARRY1412*Poor DH....I know it is really hard for them as well.... however, with a day off already, it is time for him to be ready for work.:dust:
> 
> *AFM...* Ladies!!!! I hope your weekends were lovely. I am almost done with AF and the CBFM is in use so I am hopeful. I am also using 1 OPK a day the ICs I have so many of so I can be sure. Still thinking about the calculations DW and I did with conceiving this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! all this is sticking in my head. I have been taking ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!

Oh don't worry! It's back to business! :haha: It sounds like you are doing everything right - hope it works out for you :hugs:



tinkerbellsie said:


> Well..... the doctor was NO USE at all.. I have to wait another 2 weeks before they'll do anything.. and that's just bloods :cry: How am I meant to get pregnant if not had AF and not O'ing!! Ahhh.. and the idiot asked if I was using contraception (after I told him I was trying to conceive!!) :dohh:

What?!? What a stupid question! Hope you get good results either way. I just got my own hospital appointment today - 15 March NEXT YEAR! My two week wait is three weeks too - hopefully we can keep each other company :hugs:



drsquid said:


> 12dpiui today.. neg yesterday but.. holding out now.. trying to keep my chin up that if af does arrive at least that 2nd vial of already purchased baby batter wont go to waste

That's the first time I've ever heard the term "baby batter" & I actually laughed out loud! :haha: Hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:



kt1988 said:


> Im 8dpo today too, are you having many symptoms? I think i may be out as i had af type cramps last night and not really any unusual symptoms.

I'm not even that far & I'm having those pains too but lower than usual. Hope it's a good sign for us both.



AStellarmom said:


> Well, even with the bleeding that I thought was more than spotting, it just may be implantation bleeding because I got my :bfp: today!! Hoping this little bean is a sticky one!!

Congratulations!! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months!! :baby:

KTJ006 - Sorry to hear about your loss but happy to hear about your BFP! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

tigerlillie - A doctors appointment sounds like a good idea. Let us know how you get on? At least it sounds like you're having fun while your waiting! :haha:

Daisy, pinksprinkles, momwannabe & charmedlassie - Sorry to hear AF got you. Hopefully February will be our month :thumbup:


----------



## AStellarmom

Well, after being at work for only 2 hours this morning, I started bleeding again. Ended up in the dr office and am awaiting bloodwork. Looks like my BFP this morning may have been wishful thinking after all :(


----------



## fiona23

Hi everyone,

I tested again this morning - couldn't help myself!! I'm 11dpo today and I got a definite BFP!!! It showed up almost as quick as the control line. I'm sooooo excited - I had bought a daddy photo frame for my oh with 'picture available october 2012' written in it. Despite my last two bfp's ending in mc I really feel different this time - this is the first time I have had symptoms. 

Massive thank you to all of you for your support while I have been ttc - especially to mrsmm. I honestly think I would have gone mad without you all to talk to!!


----------



## Sholi

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I tested again this morning - couldn't help myself!! I'm 11dpo today and I got a definite BFP!!! It showed up almost as quick as the control line. I'm sooooo excited - I had bought a daddy photo frame for my oh with 'picture available october 2012' written in it. Despite my last two bfp's ending in mc I really feel different this time - this is the first time I have had symptoms.
> 
> Massive thank you to all of you for your support while I have been ttc - especially to mrsmm. I honestly think I would have gone mad without you all to talk to!!

Yayyyyy for fiona23!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AStellarmom

RE office just called and said my hcg is 30 which means 1)early pregnancy or 2) leftover trigger. I had my trigger on the 12th, so I am hoping it isn't that. I am also not trying to get my hopes up because of the bleeding that I am having. Will find out on Friday what the levels are. Official testing wasn't until this saturday, so the office is thinking it's still the trigger shot. :(


----------



## debzie

So sorry astellarmom hope its early pregnancy and your bleeding will subside. Fingers crossed.

Well ladies the witch is awol and still bfn. Longest ever leuteal phase and cycle since ttc. I know im still in the running till the witch arrives. Wish she wouldnot tease.


----------



## Ellis0498

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I tested again this morning - couldn't help myself!! I'm 11dpo today and I got a definite BFP!!! It showed up almost as quick as the control line. I'm sooooo excited - I had bought a daddy photo frame for my oh with 'picture available october 2012' written in it. Despite my last two bfp's ending in mc I really feel different this time - this is the first time I have had symptoms.
> 
> Massive thank you to all of you for your support while I have been ttc - especially to mrsmm. I honestly think I would have gone mad without you all to talk to!!

That is amazing!!!! Extremely excited for you! Have a h & h 9 months!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Praying for you!


----------



## babyfeva

OMG, congrats!! So happy for you. What were your symptoms?


----------



## Ellis0498

AStellarmom said:


> RE office just called and said my hcg is 30 which means 1)early pregnancy or 2) leftover trigger. I had my trigger on the 12th, so I am hoping it isn't that. I am also not trying to get my hopes up because of the bleeding that I am having. Will find out on Friday what the levels are. Official testing wasn't until this saturday, so the office is thinking it's still the trigger shot. :(

Thinking of you Hun, really hope everything will be ok xxx


----------



## debzie

Must learn to go to the loo before posting...I'm out thr witch has finally arrived. So onto the next cycle. Quite excited really, got cd2-5 bloods to schedule, and start a clinical trial for clearblue fertility products. Wonder which one I will get. Might hold off on unwrapping my cbfm incase i. get one of thosr. Also its dds birthday on Thursday. 


Good luck to the ladies still in the running. Thanks yet again Mrsmm for making this rollercoster journey all the more hopefull. Your pma has rubbed off this cycle. Good luck....and I'm right behind you in the chase. Let's hope it both ends with our October rainbow.babies.


----------



## ickle pand

Aww sorry the witch got you Debzie. How did you get involved in the Clearblue clinical trials? Sounds really interesting.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

AStellarmom said:


> Well, after being at work for only 2 hours this morning, I started bleeding again. Ended up in the dr office and am awaiting bloodwork. Looks like my BFP this morning may have been wishful thinking after all :(

Good luck hun. Hope all works out OK!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I tested again this morning - couldn't help myself!! I'm 11dpo today and I got a definite BFP!!! It showed up almost as quick as the control line. I'm sooooo excited - I had bought a daddy photo frame for my oh with 'picture available october 2012' written in it. Despite my last two bfp's ending in mc I really feel different this time - this is the first time I have had symptoms.
> 
> Massive thank you to all of you for your support while I have been ttc - especially to mrsmm. I honestly think I would have gone mad without you all to talk to!!

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Nada A

hi girls, im new in this thread :) 
so i've been spotting since friday on and off with light brown or pink discharge and once on monday with dark red.. my period is due on thursday tomorrow is 13dpo do u think i should test tomorrow or wait ? i need ur advice


----------



## Dithy

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I tested again this morning - couldn't help myself!! I'm 11dpo today and I got a definite BFP!!! It showed up almost as quick as the control line. I'm sooooo excited - I had bought a daddy photo frame for my oh with 'picture available october 2012' written in it. Despite my last two bfp's ending in mc I really feel different this time - this is the first time I have had symptoms.
> 
> Massive thank you to all of you for your support while I have been ttc - especially to mrsmm. I honestly think I would have gone mad without you all to talk to!!

So so happy for you Fiona!!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## fiona23

babyfeva said:


> OMG, congrats!! So happy for you. What were your symptoms?

I'll list my symptoms by dpo as I know I've been stalking everyone else's. I'll post this in the feb thread too for those that have already moved over. 

0dpo to 6dpo - light af type cramps
7dpo - sharp pinching pain, felt like my left ovary but I'm assuming this was implantation. It was on and off for a couple of hours. Later in the day I had light pink spotting on toilet paper.
8dpo - af type cramps returned, vivid dreams
9dpo - took test, bfn. Cramps continued, very tired
10dpo - took test, very very faint positive
11dpo - quite dark positive, still got af type cramps, more vivid dreams, very tired and very hot. Also boobs feel very heavy and swollen today. 

Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## immy11

Congrats on the bfp's !
Fiona you deserve this, I'm so happy for you! X

My Af was due yesterday but still getting bfn's on 15miu ic's so I'm probably out :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to all the January :bfp:'s! Sorry to all those the :witch: got! And those in the 2ww... Can't wait to see your :bfp:! :hugs:

My update: 6dpo today, excited but not, Light cramping since 1dpo, sore boobs that I can't count as I always have sore boobs, increased Cervical mucus that is weird. It's kinda creamy, lotion like, white and stretchy. (TMI PIC in my ttc journal.)


----------



## heavenly

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I tested again this morning - couldn't help myself!! I'm 11dpo today and I got a definite BFP!!! It showed up almost as quick as the control line. I'm sooooo excited - I had bought a daddy photo frame for my oh with 'picture available october 2012' written in it. Despite my last two bfp's ending in mc I really feel different this time - this is the first time I have had symptoms.
> 
> Massive thank you to all of you for your support while I have been ttc - especially to mrsmm. I honestly think I would have gone mad without you all to talk to!!

Wonderful news!! :hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Leinzlove said:


> My update: 6dpo today, excited but not, Light cramping since 1dpo, sore boobs that I can't count as I always have sore boobs, increased Cervical mucus that is weird. It's kinda creamy, lotion like, white and stretchy. (TMI PIC in my ttc journal.)

I am 8DPO, twinges down right hand side, and was very tearful last night and barked at my OH which is not like me at all. 

AF is due between Friday and Tuesday, so if AF hasn't arrived by the weekend, I will test. But I am expecting AF....can't help it!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

This might sound a silly question but does anyone know
on HPT's why after the time limit a line comes up? i thought
i saw something very faint when i first did the test but i always 
expect evap's as im sure there would be a nice full pink line there
but i keep the tests after recently because surely every test can't
give me an evap :shrug: but on this test it has like a faint pink line
on the bottom half and then goes lighter to the top? :wacko: 

I'd say its an evap or invalid test but its very odd i don't understand
why this happens after the time limit


----------



## ickle pand

Becyboo - there will almost always be something there but if it's got no colour it's probably just the antibody strip that would turn pink if it was positive. 

You said your test did have colour though, but it was after the time. It could be an evap or it could be a very early positive. There's no way to tell really, just wait a couple of days and retest.

Do you have a pic of the test?


----------



## AStellarmom

Still bleeding today but tested positive on a digital......


----------



## MrsMM24

*Our Last Wednesday in January!!!*

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thats exactly what i thought i can't do much but test again ..
i was tempted to today but im thinking wait until friday to re-test
day before af 12dpo i think i will be .. as i think i will waste another test
if i do today...

Ill see if i can get a pic of it but it seems photos aren't as good as in
person iv noticed..


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:TODAY!!! *LOVETOTEACH and NADA A*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, DONUT, HASTI2011, IMMY11, ALLIE2009, GAIAGIRL, KLALLEN, and MRS. RESA*:paper::test:


Sending out a Warm Welcome :wave: to *NADA A*...I hope this is just the start of a BFP for you and you find some wonderful Bump Buddies in this thread!:dust:


:bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *FIONA23*:bfp:


*ICKLE PAND* January has been a little bit of a slower rise than the previous months, likely alot to do with many OV days being near the holidays I am sure. Thanks for the stats... FXD for you!:dust: 


*TIGERLILLIE* Just checking in on you Hun!:dust:


*SHOLI* Yes, I think I did have you confused with another lady in here, so sorry. But you are still early so we are FXD and counting on your BFP!:dust:


*ASTELLARMOM* so sorry that you are having bleeding I have seen things turn out ok, last month there was a situation like this. I hope that and it sounds like, this is early preg, hoping those levels continue to increase and Friday we see strong BFP levels at the doc!:dust:


*FIONA23* I am sooo very happy for you. I was thinking back when I read your post, to when I became a part of your journey.... I cannot wait to continue on this journey with you! :flower:


*DEBZIE* I'm so sorry that AF flew in, but as our PMA goes, this means you and I are in it for a Feb BFP and a lovely Oct Rainbow Baby!!! I can't wait!:dust:


*NADA A* I'd say, test today, this could be implantation but also could be a rather strange visit from AF as I have seen others have in the past.:dust:


*LEINZLOVE* hang in there Hun! It is early and those symptoms sounds good!:dust:


*IMMY11* You are not out of this thing until that evil witch shows Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*DEBZIE*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 189* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!! 


**First Page Updated**


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'd wait too, at least until tomorrow morning so you're using FMU but waiting until Friday would be better. Good luck!


----------



## fiona23

MrsMM24 said:


> :test::test:TODAY!!! *LOVETOTEACH and NADA A*
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*AGREEKSMOM, KITTYARA, ALLY07, CHARISSE82, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, BDAWN8403, BEVERLEYLN, MINNI2906, NAADS03, FAIRYLAND, PINKPEONY, PINKTREE, SHY88, CUPCAKELUST, ILOVECUPCAKEZ, SAKARI06, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, ROMA TOMATO, ROSESOFTIN, CHARLIE_LAEL, SHARNW, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, DONUT, HASTI2011, IMMY11, ALLIE2009, GAIAGIRL, KLALLEN, and MRS. RESA*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> Sending out a Warm Welcome :wave: to *NADA A*...I hope this is just the start of a BFP for you and you find some wonderful Bump Buddies in this thread!:dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *FIONA23*:bfp:
> 
> 
> *ICKLE PAND* January has been a little bit of a slower rise than the previous months, likely alot to do with many OV days being near the holidays I am sure. Thanks for the stats... FXD for you!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* Just checking in on you Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHOLI* Yes, I think I did have you confused with another lady in here, so sorry. But you are still early so we are FXD and counting on your BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ASTELLARMOM* so sorry that you are having bleeding I have seen things turn out ok, last month there was a situation like this. I hope that and it sounds like, this is early preg, hoping those levels continue to increase and Friday we see strong BFP levels at the doc!:dust:
> 
> 
> *FIONA23* I am sooo very happy for you. I was thinking back when I read your post, to when I became a part of your journey.... I cannot wait to continue on this journey with you! :flower:
> 
> 
> *DEBZIE* I'm so sorry that AF flew in, but as our PMA goes, this means you and I are in it for a Feb BFP and a lovely Oct Rainbow Baby!!! I can't wait!:dust:
> 
> 
> *NADA A* I'd say, test today, this could be implantation but also could be a rather strange visit from AF as I have seen others have in the past.:dust:
> 
> 
> *LEINZLOVE* hang in there Hun! It is early and those symptoms sounds good!:dust:
> 
> 
> *IMMY11* You are not out of this thing until that evil witch shows Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*DEBZIE*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 189* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD7: Full concentration on calculations. Continuing to take ONLY folic acid, prenatal, and drinking lots of water, no caffiene, green tea occassionally, resting, and exercising regularly. Leaving everything else out this cycle. FXD!!!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thank you so much, I can't wait to see you join the first tri :)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I think the holidays are to blame Mrs MM. That's not to say that we won't have a big rush of BFP's in the next week though :)

On a similar subject, I was commenting to someone about how many people I knew that have just given birth or are just away too. Apparently it's down to the Royal wedding last year and people getting romantic :) She makes cakes for a living and says that she notices she'll get a lot of orders for cakes for say 4 year olds in one month and if she looks back to 9 months before they were born, there's always some big event :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

ickle pand said:


> Yeah I'd wait too, at least until tomorrow morning so you're using FMU but waiting until Friday would be better. Good luck!




this is the photo i took yesterday after a few hours ..
it looks more of an evap then i thought the thin-nous of it
and it will color wise to everyone but in person it is pink at the
bottom and it goes fainter as it goes up :wacko: .. im thinking
another evap or like you said the antibody strip


----------



## debzie

ickle pand said:


> Yeah I think the holidays are to blame Mrs MM. That's not to say that we won't have a big rush of BFP's in the next week though :)
> 
> On a similar subject, I was commenting to someone about how many people I knew that have just given birth or are just away too. Apparently it's down to the Royal wedding last year and people getting romantic :) She makes cakes for a living and says that she notices she'll get a lot of orders for cakes for say 4 year olds in one month and if she looks back to 9 months before they were born, there's always some big event :)

Funny you should say that my dd is 4 tomorrow. Think some football event was on euro 98 when she was conceived. Lol.

I will make my way over to the feb thread but text date to be confirmed at ov.


----------



## Mrskg

Lol MrsMM funny you should say that when I fell pregnant with my second daughter it was the month princess Diana died an I read there was a big surge that month because women were so upset they forgot to take their birth control! X


----------



## ickle pand

Becyboo - I can see why you're confused! I really hope that's the start of a BFP for you!

Debzie and Mrs KG - That's really funny! I've heard that it's common for babies to be born after someone in the family dies because wanting to procreate is a natural response to death. Sort of makes sense that it'd happen with famous people too.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

12 dpo today with a bfn. It still might be too early for me to test. My chart is crazy, I had a dip below my coverline yesterday at 11 dpo, and then back up above coverline today. I guess I just have to wait and see if af shows up in a few days and if it doesn't then I will test this weekend, if I can wait that long!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi lovetoteach86. I'm 10dpo today and my temp also dropped below coverline. I'm really hoping mine goes up like yours. Are you due for AF tomorrow? When will you test? I'm really crossing my fingers for us!


----------



## gaiagirl

Booooo I tested yesterday and this morning (8/9 DPO) and both :bfn:

I guess it's still too early but AF is due tomorrow, so I think I will hold off on any more testing and just wait for that damn :witch: instead!

Trying to stay positive but also preparing myself for moving onto February!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

babyfeva said:


> Hi lovetoteach86. I'm 10dpo today and my temp also dropped below coverline. I'm really hoping mine goes up like yours. Are you due for AF tomorrow? When will you test? I'm really crossing my fingers for us!

Well I am not totally sure when af is "due". Last cycle I am pretty sure af came 16-18 dpo, but if I go by a "normal" lp, then I could expect her to come in 2 days. So really it's just a waiting game for me because I just got my first period since getting off BCP, so it's like figuring out my cycles all over again. I am going to try and not test again until friday or saturday, which would be 14-15dpo. Today's test at 12dpo was bfn, but if that temp was indeed implantation, today is way too early for me to tell.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

gaiagirl said:


> Booooo I tested yesterday and this morning (8/9 DPO) and both :bfn:
> 
> I guess it's still too early but AF is due tomorrow, so I think I will hold off on any more testing and just wait for that damn :witch: instead!
> 
> Trying to stay positive but also preparing myself for moving onto February!

8/9 is definitely too early to tell, hope the witch stays away! Good luck.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

ickle pand said:


> Becyboo - there will almost always be something there but if it's got no colour it's probably just the antibody strip that would turn pink if it was positive.
> 
> You said your test did have colour though, but it was after the time. It could be an evap or it could be a very early positive. There's no way to tell really, just wait a couple of days and retest.
> 
> Do you have a pic of the test?

i had a faint line with a tesco test after about half an hour then a stronger definitely pink line after an hour.. tested with frer the same night and bfn and frer with fmu the next morning bfn even got my doctor to do a test and another bfn... i read on another forum about a lady who kept getting faint positives after the time limit and turned out to be pregnant ... your test strip looks the same as mine im going to test again tomorrow with fmu not sure if af if due today or the 29th FX its a good start


----------



## mummyof2girlz

mummyof2girlz said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Becyboo - there will almost always be something there but if it's got no colour it's probably just the antibody strip that would turn pink if it was positive.
> 
> You said your test did have colour though, but it was after the time. It could be an evap or it could be a very early positive. There's no way to tell really, just wait a couple of days and retest.
> 
> Do you have a pic of the test?
> 
> i had a faint line with a tesco test after about half an hour then a stronger definitely pink line after an hour.. tested with frer the same night and bfn and frer with fmu the next morning bfn even got my doctor to do a test and another bfn... i read on another forum about a lady who kept getting faint positives after the time limit and turned out to be pregnant ... your test strip looks the same as mine im going to test again tomorrow with fmu not sure if af if due today or the 29th FX its a good startClick to expand...

sorry ickle pand was supposed to quote beckiboo lol


----------



## debzie

Beckiboo I really do see lines and they do look like there is some colour there, can see why you are confused. Just hope that it is an early bfp. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Becyboo__x

mummyof2girlz said:


> mummyof2girlz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Becyboo - there will almost always be something there but if it's got no colour it's probably just the antibody strip that would turn pink if it was positive.
> 
> You said your test did have colour though, but it was after the time. It could be an evap or it could be a very early positive. There's no way to tell really, just wait a couple of days and retest.
> 
> Do you have a pic of the test?
> 
> i had a faint line with a tesco test after about half an hour then a stronger definitely pink line after an hour.. tested with frer the same night and bfn and frer with fmu the next morning bfn even got my doctor to do a test and another bfn... i read on another forum about a lady who kept getting faint positives after the time limit and turned out to be pregnant ... your test strip looks the same as mine im going to test again tomorrow with fmu not sure if af if due today or the 29th FX its a good startClick to expand...
> 
> sorry ickle pand was supposed to quote beckiboo lolClick to expand...

Its so hard to show people my test because the difference 
from the photo to life is different the pic looks more of an evap
and i think most people will say its an evap but there is pink and 
was to start with it just fades faint to fainter from bottom to top
which is very odd.. :shrug: who knows hopefully your right :) I tested
with SMU not FMU but i saw that aslong as your wee is dark or like
an orange colour not pale then its okay :lol:



debzie said:


> Beckiboo I really do see lines and they do look like there is some colour there, can see why you are confused. Just hope that it is an early bfp. Fingers crossed.

All i can say about my test is its color at the bottom and it goes
fainter as it gets to the top but its thin so no sure wish tests would
just show as 2 full lines if pregnant or a total blank test if not :lol:!


----------



## Charisse28

TESTING UPDATE FOR ME!!

I GOT A POSITIVE OPK ON CD14 this cycle and O'ed on CD15 which was Sunday the 22nd.
I will be testing on Feb. 2nd!!!


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi MrsMM

Cd 56 here and still playing the waiting game, havent tested again since last weekend......TBH I am not expecting to see a BFP this cycle I just wish AF would arrive....and well 8 more days and if no AF I can go to the docs and hopefully they will look into whats going on.

FXed that its a sticky bean for you AStellarMum xxx

Congrats on all the other :bfp:'s

FXed to all those still to test along with lots of :dust:


----------



## SIEGAL

I am dying to test! My husband won't let me buy one yet though. He said seeing the words "not pregnant" on a test hurts so much worse then me getting AF. Poor guy, sometimes we forget its hard on the men too.....

But I can't wait it is already day 26 of my cycle. I never know if I am late b/c my period can vary from every 27-33 days! OH wants to wait till at least day 32 to test if I don't get AF. I can't wait :nope:


----------



## immy11

I'm out, got af 2 days late. I'm going to start temping next month. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sholi

i'm home sick, so i'm logging in every few hours like a crazy person. I'm 10dpo and have absolutely ZERO symptoms, apart from cramping the past 3 days but it could be something else. This month i used opk's and we bd'd plenty, but i can't help but feeling that we are out this month. I think being stuck at home is not helping but AF is due on Monday and I don't even have sore boobs!! Anyone found opk's useful??

Sorry for ranting but being ill at home, does wonders for my imagination!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Nothing new with me really for a few nights now
i have had like AF feeling :wacko: but just on and off ..
im almost certain it will come dot on time.. :(!

But my cervix is still creamy and going more yellowy cm stuff
my wee is dark which i don't know if thats normal or not .. it looks
like orange juice :dohh: .. And im still feeling sick on and off


----------



## heavenly

Beckboo - it's not over til AF appears. xx 


Well, it's 9DPO for me, I won't be testing until the weekend, if nothing has happened by then. I am still getting cramps and right sided twinges. I am just waiting for AF to appear as it always does!! :wacko:


----------



## Sholi

well stupidly i tested and nothing, just a big fat :bfn: :cry:


----------



## heavenly

Sholi said:


> well stupidly i tested and nothing, just a big fat :bfn: :cry:

You still have time hun, no AF yet!! :hugs:


----------



## sdeitrick1

MrsMM I just got my BFP! Now I pray this little bean sticks!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!!


----------



## heavenly

sdeitrick1 said:


> MrsMM I just got my BFP! Now I pray this little bean sticks!
> View attachment 330420

Stalking you from the other thread!!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## hasti2011

sdeitrick1 said:


> MrsMM I just got my BFP! Now I pray this little bean sticks!
> View attachment 330420

:happydance: many congrats :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

fiona23 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I tested again this morning - couldn't help myself!! I'm 11dpo today and I got a definite BFP!!! It showed up almost as quick as the control line. I'm sooooo excited - I had bought a daddy photo frame for my oh with 'picture available october 2012' written in it. Despite my last two bfp's ending in mc I really feel different this time - this is the first time I have had symptoms.
> 
> Massive thank you to all of you for your support while I have been ttc - especially to mrsmm. I honestly think I would have gone mad without you all to talk to!!

Congratulations!! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! That photo frame is such a good idea! :baby:



AStellarmom said:


> RE office just called and said my hcg is 30 which means 1)early pregnancy or 2) leftover trigger. I had my trigger on the 12th, so I am hoping it isn't that. I am also not trying to get my hopes up because of the bleeding that I am having. Will find out on Friday what the levels are. Official testing wasn't until this saturday, so the office is thinking it's still the trigger shot. :(

Oh I do hope it's the first option!! Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:



debzie said:


> Must learn to go to the loo before posting...I'm out thr witch has finally arrived. So onto the next cycle. Quite excited really, got cd2-5 bloods to schedule, and start a clinical trial for clearblue fertility products. Wonder which one I will get. Might hold off on unwrapping my cbfm incase i. get one of thosr. Also its dds birthday on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Good luck to the ladies still in the running. Thanks yet again Mrsmm for making this rollercoster journey all the more hopefull. Your pma has rubbed off this cycle. Good luck....and I'm right behind you in the chase. Let's hope it both ends with our October rainbow.babies.

Sorry chick. Hopefully February will be our month :flower:



ickle pand said:


> Becyboo - I can see why you're confused! I really hope that's the start of a BFP for you!
> 
> Debzie and Mrs KG - That's really funny! I've heard that it's common for babies to be born after someone in the family dies because wanting to procreate is a natural response to death. Sort of makes sense that it'd happen with famous people too.

I didn't know that! We started trying in August which was when my Nan passed away. We started before she died but we knew it was coming. Wish we started a year before though so she could have been around to meet her little grandbaby :cry:



immy11 said:


> I'm out, got af 2 days late. I'm going to start temping next month. Good luck everyone!

Saw this on the other thread too. I'm a temping newbie too :thumbup:



sdeitrick1 said:


> MrsMM I just got my BFP! Now I pray this little bean sticks!

Congrats hun!!! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

*AFM -* Back in the TWW! Although for me it's three weeks. I'm not feeling too great (slightly nauseous, no appetite, extremely tired). I don't know if they're symptoms (it would be very early) or if I'm just sick :shrug: Also, I got my appointment for the hospital and it's not for over a year!! So I called the doctor today & I'll find out tomorrow what my other options are.


----------



## MrsMM24

:cake: Happy Birthday DEBZIE's DD!!:cake:


:test::test:TODAY!!! *BRADANDJANE and CRAZY4BABY*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*KITTYARA, ALLY07, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, MINNI2906, NAADS03, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, DONUT, ALLIE2009, GAIAGIRL, KLALLEN, MRS. RESA, LOVETOTEACH and NADA A*:paper::test:



:bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *SDEITRICK1*:bfp:


*ICKLE PAND* I agree, I think there will be a rush this weekend and through the end of the month. Just like there was at the beginning, coincides still with holiday, family, happy :sex::dust: 


*TIGERLILLIE* Jeez, AF is really being a B!! I hope that the doc can give you something to get things back on track ASAP to TTC!:dust:


*SHOLI* Hoping AF stays away and when you test this weekend you will see a BFP!:dust:


*ASTELLARMOM* Just checking in on you Hun!:dust:


*LOVETOTEACH* that temp came back up I see.... Hang in there hun!:dust:


*BABYFEVA, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, HEAVENLY, and BECYBOO_x* FXD GL, and I am hoping that AF stays far far awy from each of you!:dust::dust::dust:


*GAIAGIRL* 8 & 9 DPO are way too early. Take a look at the chart that I posted yesterday... FXD:dust:


*CHARISSE82* YAY for a +OPK!!! see you in Feb!!:dust:


*SIEGAL* I am going to agree with DH on this, seeing those words hurt way worse!! You're still in this Jan!:dust:


*IMMY11* I hope that temping helps you out as it has done me and so many other ladies here, ask any questions you need. Did you sign up for fertilityfriend? You should, sign up for free, there is a link on my chart.:dust:


*KARRY1412* I hope that you being sick is the same sickness symptom that I see sooo many other ladies get for a BFP!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*DEBZIE*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 189* to see where your egg is on its journey. There is a very helpful diagram that I am going to post on WEDNESDAYS. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD7: Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. However they are looking like last cycle when I had the long wait and no confirmed OV.... Hope not. I am useing the CBFM too though so...FXD! 


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Temp is back up a little bit, but still a lot lower then you would think it should be. 

I am not testing today, I think I should wait until at least 14 or 15dpo so I know for sure. Just scared of another false bfn.


----------



## gaiagirl

Well, I'm out for Jan. AF showed up right on time at 10 DPO. I'm so disappointed and discouraged, this is my first cycle and I'm already in tears. How does anyone do this over and over? I have a newfound sympathy and respect for anyone TTC over 6 months!


----------



## Becyboo__x

gaiagirl said:


> Well, I'm out for Jan. AF showed up right on time at 10 DPO. I'm so disappointed and discouraged, this is my first cycle and I'm already in tears. How does anyone do this over and over? I have a newfound sympathy and respect for anyone TTC over 6 months!

Sorry af came :(

I get like it every month af shows up weve been trying
for 6/7 months now and nothing :lol: im getting used to my af
and :bfn:'s now it seems to fly by though i don't know how
TWW always drags but the months seem to be just flying!


----------



## gaiagirl

Becyboo__x said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm out for Jan. AF showed up right on time at 10 DPO. I'm so disappointed and discouraged, this is my first cycle and I'm already in tears. How does anyone do this over and over? I have a newfound sympathy and respect for anyone TTC over 6 months!
> 
> Sorry af came :(
> 
> I get like it every month af shows up weve been trying
> for 6/7 months now and nothing :lol: im getting used to my af
> and :bfn:'s now it seems to fly by though i don't know how
> TWW always drags but the months seem to be just flying!Click to expand...

Well it's good that it flies by! Maybe it gets easier? I don't know...I think if I had ever been pg before I'd feel more confident but I haven't so of course there's that little voice in my head worrying that maybe I won't. My short LP of course doesn't help. AF shows up at 10 DPO like clockwork. Nothing seems to change that...


----------



## hasti2011

hi MrsMM thanks for your support, :witch: got me 12 days ago and i posted here, anyway i am already in feb thread for a vday bfp lots of :dust: to you and reat of ttc bodies


----------



## Sholi

heavenly said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> well stupidly i tested and nothing, just a big fat :bfn: :cry:
> 
> You still have time hun, no AF yet!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Heavenly I'm not very hopeful really, but maybe I could get one of those last minute bfp's!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## debzie

Thanks for the birthday wishes Mrsmm. 

Congrats on the receint bfps. X


----------



## heavenly

gaiagirl said:


> Well, I'm out for Jan. AF showed up right on time at 10 DPO. I'm so disappointed and discouraged, this is my first cycle and I'm already in tears. How does anyone do this over and over? I have a newfound sympathy and respect for anyone TTC over 6 months!

4 years hun....and I'm still smiling....well sort of...I think I've probably gone insane, it's just I haven't realised yet! :awww:

The first year was intense, after that, I just went with the flow, didn't test early at all and thought 'what will be, will be'. But as I got closer to my 46th birthday, I realised I didn't any time left for all that, so am now seeing a FS, who has put me on Clomid, if that doesn't work, I will be taking the bull by the horns and doing IVF this year! It's all about being proactive for me, I like to feel I have a little control.

You have loads of us on this site who know what you are going through and will give you support!! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

4 Years here too. We're on the waiting list for IVF too, hopefully 2012 will be the year for us both :)


----------



## heavenly

ickle pand said:


> 4 Years here too. We're on the waiting list for IVF too, hopefully 2012 will be the year for us both :)

Thank you hun, back at you!!! :hugs:


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, jus looking for some support, i had pinkish discharge last night after me n oh bd, i noticed when i wiped, it was nothing like af in colour and i usually just bleed heavily with no warning. This morning i woke with two minds... af or ib? 

This evening i started having strong cramps after eating, thought my food must have been dodgy!!! however the cramps have gone as quick as they came on now so im still hoping its not af, fingers crossed the witch stays away!!:huh: im going to see if af turns up, if not ill test sat morning.


----------



## Sholi

kt1988 said:


> Hi ladies, jus looking for some support, i had pinkish discharge last night after me n oh bd, i noticed when i wiped, it was nothing like af in colour and i usually just bleed heavily with no warning. This morning i woke with two minds... af or ib?
> 
> This evening i started having strong cramps after eating, thought my food must have been dodgy!!! however the cramps have gone as quick as they came on now so im still hoping its not af, fingers crossed the witch stays away!!:huh: im going to see if af turns up, if not ill test sat morning.

When is af due?


----------



## kt1988

Im not 100% sure, my 1st cycle after the pill was 28days and 2nd cycle was 3s days. This is my 3rd cycle and i'm currently cd33.


----------



## mrslebrew

Hello Ladies! I'm 4 DPO anybody want to buddy up?


----------



## Sholi

kt1988 said:


> Im not 100% sure, my 1st cycle after the pill was 28days and 2nd cycle was 3s days. This is my 3rd cycle and i'm currently cd33.

It's hard to tell really. You're going to have to wait and see. Any symptoms?


----------



## kt1988

Ive had many mild symptoms but nothing major. Ive had twinges in my left ovary since cd20 thats something i didn have last month. Its so hard waiting isnt it!


----------



## Sholi

kt1988 said:


> Ive had many mild symptoms but nothing major. Ive had twinges in my left ovary since cd20 thats something i didn have last month. Its so hard waiting isnt it!

It's horrible, I'm finding this month a bit harder than the last one. I tested this morning and nothing, af is due on Monday so unless a miracle happens, I really don't think it's going to happen for us this month.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## kt1988

Thanks huni, good luck and keep me updated. Ill let u know if the witch arrives tommorow. I hope not!!:cry:

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I'm out, AF arrived yesterday :0( On to Feb. cycle i go....


----------



## Leinzlove

7dpo... Possible IB! Feeling out and emotional.

IB description... It came at 6dpo. I'm not very optomistic! I've felt better on cycles I've been fooled. Below is my journal entry about the IB experience, from yesterday.

I'm totally losing it! I was on the loo and when I wiped... I saw two pink drops of blood, one the size of a dime, the other less than half its size. DH was brushing his teeth. And I jumped up so excited, washed my hands, and checked my cervix trying to find more. But, there wasn't another drop, I checked everywhere. The toilet paper I wanted to examine was in the loo. There wasn't anything on my undies.

This is confusing! I could possible be a day or two off on O. As, I went OPK and gave up on charting. However, I thought most implantations occur between 8-10 dpo. I got my first OPK on CD 18, but I think the day of O was CD 20. And today is CD 27.


----------



## Donut

I ended up testing on the 25th and got my bfp :) 
I just noticed my name had ??? next to it haha, my apologies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Donut said:


> I ended up testing on the 25th and got my bfp :)
> I just noticed my name had ??? next to it haha, my apologies!

Congratulations! Have a H&H 9 Months!


----------



## Donut

Thanks so much, hun! :dust: to you! Hope you get that bfp!


----------



## tigerlillie

Yes Mrs MM she is being abit of a B lol

Congrats on all the new :bfp:'s
Fxed and lots of :dust: to those still to test

AFM: CD58 and it looks like I may have finally 'O'ed wooohoooooo temp has shot up this morning from 98.10 to 99.04 (hope it stays up) so if i have it was yesterday, got :sex: in on Tuesday and last night can't tonight though as OH is working :-( 

Just wondering if it was the couple of wines I had last night that has either relaxed me enough to O or its affecting my temps (hope its not the 2nd) we will see tomorrow if they stay up.


----------



## AStellarmom

Well this morning is the big day. I am still testing positive on hpt this morning. Even with the bleeding I have been having this week, maybe there is a little bean holding on for dear life in there!!


----------



## ickle pand

AStellarmom - I don't want to rain on your parade but there is a chance it could be retained products of conception (horrible term) but I'm keeping everything crossed that there's still a little bean in there!


----------



## Sholi

dpo 11 and nothing. no symptoms, nothing, not even AF symptoms. I think i won't post again until AF gets here just to let you all know that it did. :growlmad:


----------



## karry1412

gaiagirl - I just posted on the other thread too. Sorry to hear AF came. It does get easier. I think at the start you convince yourself that it'll happen so quickly & every symptom is a sure thing. Hopefully February will be our month :flower:

hasti - Sorry to hear AF got you too. I'll be testing on Valentines Day too - hopefully it's lucky for us both.

kt1988 - What cd are you on?

mrslebrew - Feel free to PM me anytime if you want someone to talk to :flower:

Mrs. Resa - Sorry AF got you too! Fingers crossed for February for us both.

Leinzlove - That definitely sounds like it could be IB!! :happydance:

Sholi - I'm not sure what to say except :hugs:

*AFM -* Only 2 dpo today & EIGHTEEN days left until testing :coffee: Thankfully feeling much better today though.


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:TODAY!!! *BABYFEVA, KITTY2385, and ORCHID667*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*KITTYARA, ALLY07, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, MINNI2906, NAADS03, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, ALLIE2009, KLALLEN, LOVETOTEACH, NADA A, BRADANDJANE and CRAZY4BABY*:paper::test:



:bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *DONUT*:bfp:


*LOVETOTEACH* I'm watching your chart, looks like temps still up, I know it seems low, but that coverline is still under your temp, and I have seen BFPs that way!FXD!:dust: 


*TIGERLILLIE* Thank goodness, happy to see an OV!! I checked your chart, and it does look like you OVd on Thursday. So that means that the BD Tue and Thu were EXCELLENT timing! Come on BFP!:dust:


*HASIT2011* See you in February Hun!:dust:


*ASTELLARMOM* Well, it anything is possible, and you should know me by now, PMA!!! So, I am leaning alot towards you carrying a little fighter in there!!:dust:


*KT1988* this could definitely be IB. If it isn't like AF there is a high chance that it's implantation, especially whenyou aren't sure of where you are in your cycle:dust:


*KARRY1412* good to hear that you are doing well, at the very early start of your DPOs! FXD! GL:dust:


*MRSLEBREW* welcome, I hope you find some TTC buddies, all of these ladies are awesome. Since you are 4DPO, try my Feb thread as well, since most people around your time will be in there. The link is on the 1st page of this thread:dust:


*GAIAGIRL* If AF set in, and you are just 9 or 10 DPO, I think that you should try temping to get a better idea of your LP. Because if you don't have longer than 9 it will be hard to implant. B6 helps with lengthening the LP:dust:


*LEINZLOVE* Things are soundsing promising, could be implanting. remember to wait at least 3 days after that to test:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*GAIAGIRL and MRS. RESA*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 189* to see where your egg is on its journey. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD9: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get some great BFPs!!!


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Donut

Sending todays testers LOADS sticky babydust!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyfeva

I think I'm out this month, on to the next. good luck to everyone else.


----------



## karry1412

MrsMM24 said:


> *KARRY1412* good to hear that you are doing well, at the very early start of your DPOs! FXD! GL:dust:
> 
> *AFM...* CD9: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get some great BFPs!!!

Sounds like you're doing all you can to catch that eggy this month!! Good luck & hope you have a great weekend :hugs:



babyfeva said:


> I think I'm out this month, on to the next. good luck to everyone else.

So sorry hun. Hope February will be our month :flower:


----------



## kt1988

karry1412 said:


> gaiagirl - I just posted on the other thread too. Sorry to hear AF came. It does get easier. I think at the start you convince yourself that it'll happen so quickly & every symptom is a sure thing. Hopefully February will be our month :flower:
> 
> hasti - Sorry to hear AF got you too. I'll be testing on Valentines Day too - hopefully it's lucky for us both.
> 
> kt1988 - What cd are you on?
> 
> mrslebrew - Feel free to PM me anytime if you want someone to talk to :flower:
> 
> Mrs. Resa - Sorry AF got you too! Fingers crossed for February for us both.
> 
> Leinzlove - That definitely sounds like it could be IB!! :happydance:
> 
> Sholi - I'm not sure what to say except :hugs:
> 
> *AFM -* Only 2 dpo today & EIGHTEEN days left until testing :coffee: Thankfully feeling much better today though.

hiya, im cd34 today ovulated cd23


----------



## Lovetoteach86

MrsMM24 said:


> :test::test:TODAY!!! *BABYFEVA, KITTY2385, and ORCHID667*
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*KITTYARA, ALLY07, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, MINNI2906, NAADS03, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, ALLIE2009, KLALLEN, LOVETOTEACH, NADA A, BRADANDJANE and CRAZY4BABY*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *DONUT*:bfp:
> 
> 
> *LOVETOTEACH* I'm watching your chart, looks like temps still up, I know it seems low, but that coverline is still under your temp, and I have seen BFPs that way!FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* Thank goodness, happy to see an OV!! I checked your chart, and it does look like you OVd on Thursday. So that means that the BD Tue and Thu were EXCELLENT timing! Come on BFP!:dust:
> 
> 
> *HASIT2011* See you in February Hun!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ASTELLARMOM* Well, it anything is possible, and you should know me by now, PMA!!! So, I am leaning alot towards you carrying a little fighter in there!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *KT1988* this could definitely be IB. If it isn't like AF there is a high chance that it's implantation, especially whenyou aren't sure of where you are in your cycle:dust:
> 
> 
> *KARRY1412* good to hear that you are doing well, at the very early start of your DPOs! FXD! GL:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRSLEBREW* welcome, I hope you find some TTC buddies, all of these ladies are awesome. Since you are 4DPO, try my Feb thread as well, since most people around your time will be in there. The link is on the 1st page of this thread:dust:
> 
> 
> *GAIAGIRL* If AF set in, and you are just 9 or 10 DPO, I think that you should try temping to get a better idea of your LP. Because if you don't have longer than 9 it will be hard to implant. B6 helps with lengthening the LP:dust:
> 
> 
> *LEINZLOVE* Things are soundsing promising, could be implanting. remember to wait at least 3 days after that to test:dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*GAIAGIRL and MRS. RESA*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 189* to see where your egg is on its journey. Check it out.
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD9: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD! I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and get some great BFPs!!!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Thanks, still hanging on to hope, but can't help but think af will creep up any day now. So glad I am going out of town to be with a bunch of my inlaws this weekend. That will keep me distracted and away from hpts for the weekend and then I can test monday if af never shows.


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi MrsMM,

Well after that marathon of a cycle all I can say ITS ABOUT TIME lol it's been a long time coming and yes very happy to see the temp rise this morning, woohoooo finally 1dpo :happydance:

The timing on our bedding was a fluke as OH works alot at night so I only get to see him every other night, which just happened to fall right in place this time round woohoooo hoping we have managed to catch the egg.............

Can you put me down for 10th February as AF should be due around 9th hopefully my body will reward me for what it has put me through this last couple of months with a :bfp: and I wont see her :haha: (I think it owes me that much dont you) hehehe

I'm going to move over to February from today 

gl and lots of :dust: to all those still to test
:hugs: to those witch has paid an unwanted visit to this month, hope Feb is our month xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tested this morning and :bfn:!
proper blank :( im assuming im out tbh even if people say im not till AF shows
just feel i am as im sure id get a positive by now :(


----------



## AStellarmom

Well, went from 30-95 since Tuesday! Looking good since tomorrow would have been official testing day!!


----------



## Ellis0498

AStellarmom said:


> Well, went from 30-95 since Tuesday! Looking good since tomorrow would have been official testing day!!

That's awesome! Sending lots of sticky dust your way! Xxx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Anyone had fertility friend's pregnancy signs estimator get up to 80 points at 14dpo and not been pregnant that cycle?


----------



## 28329

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Anyone had fertility friend's pregnancy signs estimator get up to 80 points at 14dpo and not been pregnant that cycle?

I had that last cycle and was indeed pregnant. Unfortunately it ended in a chemical. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sholi

Anyone had spotting 2/3 days before af before? This is the third month it happens now. I get very very light pink discharge for 2/3 days and then af comes along. Last af was only 2 days long, normally I last 5 days.:shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sholi said:


> Anyone had spotting 2/3 days before af before? This is the third month it happens now. I get very very light pink discharge for 2/3 days and then af comes along. Last af was only 2 days long, normally I last 5 days.:shrug:

I haven't had the spotting few days before af..
but my last af was a day late and i had spotting 1 day
pale pink barely anything then nothing and another day
i had brown/dark discharge :shrug: then nothing mine last
5 days always im really regular .. i can't really answer you
but i hope someone knows!


----------



## orchid667

I tested yesterday as I'd planned (BFN) but FF moved my cross a couple days ago. I don't know why... After a strange start to the cycle (for me) making me think I was not going to ovulate I did eventually get a +OPK and my temps went up. FF gave me the ovulation cross. My temps stayed up and then for no obvious reason about a week after O day I added a new temp that was exactly the same as the day before and FF move the line to two days later. That makes no sense. How could a temp a week after supposed ovulation change the prediction?!? 

Well anyway.. that means I was either 13 dpo or 11 dpo when I tested yesterday either way our timing of BD was ok but not great. Given known fertility issues I'm not that hopeful though my temps are still quite high (for me which is low for everyone else lol). I'll test again on Monday which will either be 14 or 16 dpo. Oh well...

If I don't get AF this weekend I won't be in the February thread because it is too short a month for me!

Two of my good friends had babies last week. I'm madly knitting baby clothing. Some day I want to be able to keep some of my knitting...

GL to everyone else.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Ff took away my crosshairs today, which it's suppose to be 15dpo for me :( I woke up crabby, then my crosshairs disappeared and I am waaay past crabby now.


----------



## 2016

Tested this morning and proper blank :bfn:...but it is only 8dpo so a bit of a waste of a test. There is still hope though :af: is due in 3 days.

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## karry1412

kt1988 said:


> hiya, im cd34 today ovulated cd23

That could definitely be IB then!! When are you testing?


----------



## kitty2385

well i was due AF yesterday and decided to test today.... i think there was a very faint pink line, but we arent getting our hopes up too high.... Will test again tomorrow morning, or may even go and get a clear blue test so we can try again today. Cant actually believe it, but it still might not be a positive! ARGH! so confusing!!!!!! x


----------



## DBCG

kitty2385 said:


> well i was due AF yesterday and decided to test today.... i think there was a very faint pink line, but we arent getting our hopes up too high.... Will test again tomorrow morning, or may even go and get a clear blue test so we can try again today. Cant actually believe it, but it still might not be a positive! ARGH! so confusing!!!!!! x

Go get a clear blue for sure. I was using the IC test and I swore I saw a faint line, so I went to store and got the digi and it took the whole 3 minutes for it to come up, but it did say prego. Then of course i finished out the rest of my IC. I wish I would have saved one or two, Im an POAS addict :)

Hope you get your BFP today! :) GL


----------



## kitty2385

got another 4 tests, did a digital one from superdrug, said not pregnant, did a superdrug normal line one and another faint positive...... HE isnt believing it though haha dont blame him though because it is very faint!! but tomorrow morning more POAS and hopefully it will be a bright pink line or the words 'pregnant'!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Did another test today and bfn ... Then decided to do a Cbd and it said not pregnant ... So I'm thinking that's it this cycle as I'm sure it Wouldn't say neg on a digi at this stage? ... But maybe it might no af my bbs hurt a lot though and back :shrug: guess it's waiting now to see if af actually comes


----------



## ickle pand

Becyboo - Digi's tend to be less sensitive than other tests. Best to save them for if you've got a line on another test first.


----------



## Becyboo__x

ickle pand said:


> Becyboo - Digi's tend to be less sensitive than other tests. Best to save them for if you've got a line on another test first.

That's what I usually do but I caved today as I think these tests I have aren't very good at all anyway there just cheapys but I did the cbd as I thought something might show now if I am pregnant but maybe not hopefully af will stay away!


----------



## AdaMarie

I'm back in the January thread!!
After a few nights of not sleeping at all, I decided I was going to take a urine test! I took it, got in the shower, quietly berated myself after a rise in my temp may have indicated a different ovulation date, and low and behold, :bfp:! So I went to work, had my blood drawn, and the next day :bfp:!
We are still in shock over here!! We weren't even trying, and had to cancel our RE appt on Thursday!!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats AdaMarie!!!


----------



## Allie2009

I'm out AF got me today :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I think I just got my :bfp: at 9dpo! Evening held urine... I tested on Mainstream got the faintest line. Waited, held urine 3 more tests all same faintest lines. Pink color within 3 minutes, and in right spot and line width, but very faint and they are 25 miu. So, I'm thinking I'm going to see them get darker.

Last night I didn't sleep well. Woke up with an awful backache, stuffy nose, sore throat. Thought great, coming down with something. I might be coming down with a baby! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Tested 2 hours later on FRER and I got my :bfp:! Really didn't feel like this was the month! But, the IB must have been just that. SO BFP on Jan. 28. After first month of using OPK's. I had my O timing off.

Sorry, if the :witch: got you! Next month will be the one. And to all the ones... in the 2ww, let this be it!


----------



## gaiagirl

Leinzlove said:


> Tested 2 hours later on FRER and I got my :bfp:! Really didn't feel like this was the month! But, the IB must have been just that. SO BFP on Jan. 28. After first month of using OPK's. I had my O timing off.
> 
> Sorry, if the :witch: got you! Next month will be the one. And to all the ones... in the 2ww, let this be it!

Congrats!!!! Very exciting :) Good thing you decided to use OPKs! Was your O earlier or later than you thought?


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank you! O was later. My cycles kept getting a lil longer each time. (26, 27, 28, 32) and this one was due to end on CD 34.

I also did BD CD 8,10,12,14,15,16,17,18,19,twice on 20. First positive OPK at CD 18 and I figured O for CD 20. As I used sensitive 25miu (detect surge sooner), had my highest peak of EWCM, and cervix position.


----------



## Sholi

AdaMarie said:


> I'm back in the January thread!!
> After a few nights of not sleeping at all, I decided I was going to take a urine test! I took it, got in the shower, quietly berated myself after a rise in my temp may have indicated a different ovulation date, and low and behold, :bfp:! So I went to work, had my blood drawn, and the next day :bfp:!
> We are still in shock over here!! We weren't even trying, and had to cancel our RE appt on Thursday!!

Soooooo happy for you!!!!! Hadn't heard anything in ages and now :bfp: all of a sudden :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kitty2385

I retested today and got my :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: We are so happy!!!


----------



## Ellis0498

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!! Baby dust to those still waiting or if the witch got you.

AFM - BFN this morning, will wait for AF or test again on Tuesday.


----------



## mummyof2girlz

congrats to all the bfp ladies x

AF came on the 27th so on to feb never testing with a tesco cheapie again.. convincing evap!! GL everyone still waiting to test


----------



## karry1412

AdaMarie, Leinzlove & kitty - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby: :baby: :baby:

Allie & mummyof2girlz - Sorry to hear AF got you - February will be our month :flower:

AFM - 5dpo at the moment so just waiting... :coffee:


----------



## hasti2011

kitty2385 said:


> I retested today and got my :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: We are so happy!!!

:happydance: many many congrats :happydance:


----------



## hasti2011

Leinzlove said:


> Tested 2 hours later on FRER and I got my :bfp:! Really didn't feel like this was the month! But, the IB must have been just that. SO BFP on Jan. 28. After first month of using OPK's. I had my O timing off.
> 
> Sorry, if the :witch: got you! Next month will be the one. And to all the ones... in the 2ww, let this be it!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
H&H :cloud9:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats to all new :bfp:'s
and sorry to anyone who got af!

And i need some advice... My lmp was ment to be 4th jan
but i didn't get anything but got very faint spotting the day after?
and then nothing i have regular 5 day periods all the time.. never spot
When do i say my lmp was to figure my next one out?! i keept it
as 4th or 5th.. so i was due af yesterday or today but had nothing ... which
im happy about but cbd said not pregnant yesterday ...


----------



## SIEGAL

Got AF yesterday morning - tested the day before got BFN obviously. Now we are on our 5th cycle ---- not happy


----------



## Queen Bee.

I think I am going to count myself out this month already.
We only bd once and that was like 3days before O.
So I think im just going to move on to Febuary


----------



## sdeitrick1

Queen Bee. said:


> I think I am going to count myself out this month already.
> We only bd once and that was like 3days before O.
> So I think im just going to move on to Febuary

I've heard how a lot of women only bd once or twice and they've ended up pregnant! I wouldn't count yourself out just yet!


----------



## Queen Bee.

thanks for the encouragement hun


----------



## orchid667

Last day of January and I'm officially out. I guess I won't be back until early March...February is just too short a month! On to cycle 7.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Still no AF and :bfn: tests :(
having cramps for the past 3 days but nothing of it..
don't know whats going off


----------



## Becyboo__x

Blah... finally af got me so im out :(


----------



## lomelly

BFP :) thank you MrsMM, your threads are lucky for me!


----------



## 28329

lomelly said:


> BFP :) thank you MrsMM, your threads are lucky for me!

Congratations!!


----------



## lomelly

Thank you :)


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats lomelly wishing you a h&h 9 months xxxx


----------



## karry1412

lomelly - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:

SIEGAL, Becyboo & orchid - So sorry to hear AF got you all. Hopefully February will be our month (orchid, you never know - you may get an early ov & join us in February) :flower:

Queen Bee - Those little swimmers can live for quite a while in there so you never know! And it only takes one of the little guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Thanks karry.
just trying not to think about it
No need to stress over it


----------



## AStellarmom

Had another draw yesterday and I went from 95 to 221. Looks like I am headed in the right direction! Ultrasound is scheduled for next Wednesday at five and a half weeks because of my history of ectopics. Hoping this little bean is where he or she should be!!


----------



## fiona23

AStellarmom said:


> Had another draw yesterday and I went from 95 to 221. Looks like I am headed in the right direction! Ultrasound is scheduled for next Wednesday at five and a half weeks because of my history of ectopics. Hoping this little bean is where he or she should be!!

Hi,

I'm back stalking the thread!! Just wanted to see how everyone was getting on. I am so pleased that everything is looking good for you and hope your scan goes well.


----------



## MrsMM24

It's always great to catch up after the weekend!!! Hi Ladies:wave:


:cake: Happy Birthday BECYBOO_x's DS!!!:cake:


:test::test: SATURDAY!!! *ANNMARIECRISP, BABYBUMPHOPE, BECYBOO_x, CHESKA, QUEEN BEE., and SNOWFLAKES120*


:test::test:SUNDAY!!! *DRSQUID, ELLIS0498, LEINZLOVE, and MUMMYOF2GIRLZ*


:test::test:TODAY!!! *ANNELIESE, ASHKNOWSBEST, KT1988, LOMELLY, MISHKA, MISS_F, SHOLI, SIEGAL, and TIGERLILLIE*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*KITTYARA, ALLY07, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, MINNI2906, NAADS03, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, ALLIE2009, KLALLEN, LOVETOTEACH, NADA A, BRADANDJANE CRAZY4BABY, ANNMARIECRISP, BABYBUMPHOPE, CHESKA, QUEEN BEE., SNOWFLAKES120, DRSQUID, and ELLIS0498*:paper::test:



:bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *KITTY2385, ADAMARIE, LEINZLOVE, and LOMELLY*:bfp:


*LOVETOTEACH* TEST TEST TEST :test::dust: 


*TIGERLILLIE* This is exciting, I bet you are about to get that BFP with that ugly cycle you had!! See you and adding you in February!:dust:


*QUEEN BEE.* You are still very much in this Hun!:dust:


*ASTELLARMOM* I think I told you on Friday: anything is possibleI am leaning alot towards you carrying a little fighter in there.... WELL, I am right, you have a little fighter in there!!! YAY!!!:dust:


*LOMELLY* I am sooo happy for you! I know that you have had a great run in my threads, FXD and prayerful that this is a sticky sticky bean growing!!:flower:


*ORCHID667* So sorry AF came in and ruined this cycle. No worries, March is already up, I will see you over there Hun, as I think I won't OV any time soon! Come on, let's get these BFPs in the "Lucky" Irish Month!!!:dust:


*LEINZLOVE* Hun! This is sooo exciting! I am so very happy for you! You have been such a happy poster for me, especially when I was down just one cycle ago, you are going to be giving this little one so much love!:flower:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*BECYBOO_x, BABYFEVA, ALLIE2009, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, SIEGAL, and ORCHID667*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 189* to see where your egg is on its journey. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


**First Page Updated**


----------



## Matos2010

I got bfp on weds 1/25/12


----------



## 28329

Congrats!!


----------



## AStellarmom

Congrats!!


----------



## karry1412

Queen Bee. said:


> Thanks karry.
> just trying not to think about it
> No need to stress over it

Sounds like the best plan hun :thumbup:



AStellarmom said:


> Had another draw yesterday and I went from 95 to 221. Looks like I am headed in the right direction! Ultrasound is scheduled for next Wednesday at five and a half weeks because of my history of ectopics. Hoping this little bean is where he or she should be!!

Great news!! Best of luck on Wednesday! I can't wait to hear how you get on :happydance:



Matos2010 said:


> I got bfp on weds 1/25/12

Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!


----------



## Sholi

:witch: got me today, she's very punctual. Had a really awful day at work today to top it off. :cry::cry::cry:

Have our appt with the gynae on Thursday, no point in wasting anymore time. If it's all good we carry on as usual and if there's a problem we deal with it. 

I've bought a packet of digestive biscuits to cheer myself up. 

MrsMM please put me down in the February thread for the 26th feb. thanks for your and everyone's support his past month :hugs:


----------



## miss_f

I am out this month. :witch: got me on Saturday. At least I can get my HSG done and find out what my RE recommends. Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month! :happydance:


----------



## lomelly

Thanks ladies, I'm still in shock and scared but trying to remain positive! Congrats to all the other BFPs I see and :hugs: to anyone who the witch got. 
MrsMM, thank you for your well wishes, and I hope you follow me with a sticky bean soon :) best of luck!


----------



## Dithy

Sholi said:


> :witch: got me today, she's very punctual. Had a really awful day at work today to top it off. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Have our appt with the gynae on Thursday, no point in wasting anymore time. If it's all good we carry on as usual and if there's a problem we deal with it.
> 
> I've bought a packet of digestive biscuits to cheer myself up.
> 
> MrsMM please put me down in the February thread for the 26th feb. thanks for your and everyone's support his past month :hugs:

Sorry to hear that!! Here's to BFPs in Feb! :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am out. No af, but my temps never stayed up, so ff took away my crosshairs, which means I probably didn't ovulate. On to February and March!


----------



## anorak

Got my :bfp: today!


----------



## 28329

Huge congrats!!


----------



## mishka

I did my test this morning and whoopie :bfp: So excited! :happydance:
Good luck to everyone who missed out this month, fx for you all for Febuary!


----------



## 28329

Congrats to you too :)


----------



## Ellis0498

MrsMM24 said:


> It's always great to catch up after the weekend!!! Hi Ladies:wave:
> 
> 
> :cake: Happy Birthday BECYBOO_x's DS!!!:cake:
> 
> 
> :test::test: SATURDAY!!! *ANNMARIECRISP, BABYBUMPHOPE, BECYBOO_x, CHESKA, QUEEN BEE., and SNOWFLAKES120*
> 
> 
> :test::test:SUNDAY!!! *DRSQUID, ELLIS0498, LEINZLOVE, and MUMMYOF2GIRLZ*
> 
> :test::test:TODAY!!! *ANNELIESE, ASHKNOWSBEST, KT1988, LOMELLY, MISHKA, MISS_F, SHOLI, SIEGAL, and TIGERLILLIE*
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the
> verdict??*KITTYARA, ALLY07, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, MINNI2906, NAADS03, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH,
> SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, ALLIE2009,
> KLALLEN, LOVETOTEACH, NADA A, BRADANDJANE CRAZY4BABY,
> ANNMARIECRISP, BABYBUMPHOPE, CHESKA, QUEEN BEE., SNOWFLAKES120,
> DRSQUID, and ELLIS0498*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *KITTY2385, ADAMARIE, LEINZLOVE, and LOMELLY*:bfp:
> 
> 
> *LOVETOTEACH* TEST TEST TEST :test::dust:
> 
> *TIGERLILLIE* This is exciting, I bet you are about to get that BFP with that ugly cycle you had!! See you and adding you in February!:dust:
> 
> 
> *QUEEN BEE.* You are still very much in this Hun!:dust
> 
> *ASTELLARMOM* I think I told you on Friday: anything is possibleI am leaning alot towards you carrying a little fighter in there.... WELL, I am right, you have a little fighter in there!!! YAY!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LOMELLY* I am sooo happy for you! I know that you have had a great run in my threads, FXD and prayerful that this is a sticky sticky bean growing!!:flower:
> 
> 
> *ORCHID667* So sorry AF came in and ruined this cycle. No worries, March is already up, I will see you over there Hun, as I think I won't OV any time soon! Come on, let's get these BFPs in the "Lucky" Irish Month!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LEINZLOVE* Hun! This is sooo exciting! I am so very happy for you! You have been such a happy poster for me, especially when I was down just one cycle ago, you are going to be giving this little one so much love!:flower:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*BECYBOO_x, BABYFEVA, ALLIE2009, MUMMYOF2GIRLZ, SIEGAL, and ORCHID667*!!:hugs:
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 189* to see where your egg is on its journey. Check it out.
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom
> spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to
> report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

Hi Mrsmm, still no AF, but still no BFP either. Will test again in 2 days. Wishing you lots of luck this month!


----------



## hasti2011

wow many congratulations to all :bfp:


----------



## lomelly

Woo hoo more BFPs!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Congrats to all the bfps :) I am so excited for all the BFPs this month. Almost 40 bfps on this thread, holy cow!


----------



## DBCG

Congrats to all the new BFP's, there were a lot today!


----------



## pinkkitten74

almost 40bpfs-congrats to you all, wow, i am hoping feb is my month for bfp:)


----------



## 2016

Congrats to the bfps.

A year on and this was not my month either.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww... honey! I'm sorry! I hope you get a sticky bean soon! Next month is the one! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

MRSMM24- Thanks for this thread. I'm looking forward to hearing about your sticky bean soon! :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Wow congrats to all the BFP's !


----------



## heavenly

anorak said:


> Got my :bfp: today!

Fantastic news!! :flower:


AFM - BFN this morning on 14DPO, but no sign of AF yet....still waiting...


----------



## MrsMM24

:test::test:TODAY!!! *2016, HEAVENLY, and MOOSE31*



:coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*KITTYARA, ALLY07, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, MINNI2906, NAADS03, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, KLALLEN, LOVETOTEACH, NADA A, BRADANDJANE CRAZY4BABY, ANNMARIECRISP, BABYBUMPHOPE, CHESKA, QUEEN BEE., SNOWFLAKES120, ELLIS0498, ANNELIESE, and KT1988*:paper::test:



:bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *MATOS2010, ANORAK, and MISHKA*:bfp:


*LOVETOTEACH* well, I have seen this before, many times on the threads, make sure that you are getting some BDg in every 2-3 days as OV can sneak up on you at any moment! GL FXD!:dust: 


*SHOLI* Good Luck at your appt Hun! Now that the witch came through and ruined this month's TTC, I hope the doc can give some insight and your BFP ccomes super fast!:dust:


*MISS_F* Good Luck with the HSG and your appt, I hope it is very informational and a BFP coems rather quickly thereafter!:dust:


*ELLIS0498* GL! I hope that your BFP is just waiting around to come during "Love" month!:dust:


*LOMELLY* You are VERY welcome! Thanks for joining me here! I can't wait to hear of the rest of your journey!:flower:


*HEAVENLY* symptoms sound good, hang in there for that late BFP, this bean is wanting to show during "Love" month!:dust:


*LEINZLOVE* Hun! You know that you are more than welcome, I am so excited for your journey! Thanks for hanging around inmy threads, I hope they have helped and that you have gained some awesome Bump buddies!:flower:


:hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*SHOLI, MISS_F, and 2016*!!:hugs:


*Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 189* to see where your egg is on its journey. Check it out.


>>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...



*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD! 


**First Page Updated**


----------



## tigerlillie

Hi MrsMM

Thank you for your support through this last ugly cycle, the :witch: has just flown in, I have never been so happy to see her lol

I will hopefully be testing end of Feb so will let you know the date closer to hand.

Congrats to all those who got their :bfp: this month and lots of :dust: to all who will move over to Feb hope that this is our month xx


----------



## ickle pand

Time for another stats update - We're at 21%, which means there are still about 16BFP's left to find. Ladies who haven't updated yet, please do!

MrsMM - I hope you get your peak soon so you're in with a chance before what would've been your due date. I know how much it hurts for that day to pass without being pregnant again.


----------



## moose31

MrsMM24 said:


> :test::test:TODAY!!! *2016, HEAVENLY, and MOOSE31*
> 
> 
> 
> :coffee::comp:Still waiting on some news, updates form you all, what's the verdict??*KITTYARA, ALLY07, TTC_FOR2LONG, MUMMY85, MINNI2906, NAADS03, LOVE KNP, DAZED125, TRY ROCKING, QUEENKINGFISH, SOOZANDLILY, AMINAH2011, PEPSICHIC, KEEDA, COOCH, HEATHER11, EMMYJEAN GOING FOR2ND, ECKY SPRAYER, SOON2B WIFEY, KLALLEN, LOVETOTEACH, NADA A, BRADANDJANE CRAZY4BABY, ANNMARIECRISP, BABYBUMPHOPE, CHESKA, QUEEN BEE., SNOWFLAKES120, DRSQUID, ELLIS0498, ANNELIESE, ASHKNOWSBEST, KT1988, and TIGERLILLIE*:paper::test:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:*ALERT* Wishing you a H&H 9 mos *MATOS2010, ANORAK, and MISHKA*:bfp:
> 
> 
> *LOVETOTEACH* well, I have seen this before, many times on the threads, make sure that you are getting some BDg in every 2-3 days as OV can sneak up on you at any moment! GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *SHOLI* Good Luck at your appt Hun! Now that the witch came through and ruined this month's TTC, I hope the doc can give some insight and your BFP ccomes super fast!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MISS_F* Good Luck with the HSG and your appt, I hope it is very informational and a BFP coems rather quickly thereafter!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ELLIS0498* GL! I hope that your BFP is just waiting around to come during "Love" month!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LOMELLY* You are VERY welcome! Thanks for joining me here! I can't wait to hear of the rest of your journey!:flower:
> 
> 
> *HEAVENLY* symptoms sound good, hang in there for that late BFP, this bean is wanting to show during "Love" month!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LEINZLOVE* Hun! You know that you are more than welcome, I am so excited for your journey! Thanks for hanging around inmy threads, I hope they have helped and that you have gained some awesome Bump buddies!:flower:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF flew in for you or you recently found out that you are out this cycle, join us in February!! The link is posted on the first page of this thread as well as March.*SHOLI, MISS_F, and 2016*!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> *Ladies* When you need the TTC perspective to carry you through the day, click back to *page 189* to see where your egg is on its journey. Check it out.
> 
> 
> >>>On *8DPO* end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...
> 
> 
> 
> *AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!
> 
> 
> **First Page Updated**

:) i moved onto Feb thread......AF came jan 16th .....testing aroun feb 13th fingers crossed fro Valentines BFP


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys, still no AF, I am on CD27, won't be testing til Friday now if AF doesn't show up by then, so I have added my name to the Feb list, just in case.

:dust: to everyone who is testing! xx


----------



## Jai Me

Congrats to all the BFP in the January Thread!!! :happydance:
I'm am hoping and praying mine comes soon! [-o&lt;
Good Luck to the rest of the ladies, see you over in the 
February Thread......
:dust::dust:


----------



## drsquid

af showed up on the 24th.. so i am cycle day 8. going for us on sat and hoping to trigger for mon or tues (working like crazy the rest of the week)

yay for everyone who got bfp's and fx for all of you joining me in feb


----------



## karry1412

Sholi, miss_f & drsquid - Sorry to hear AF got you all. See you in the Feb thread :flower:

anorak & mishka - Congratulations! Hope you have a happy & healthy nine months! :baby::baby:


----------



## heavenly

I'm out!!!

Won't be testing til early March, so will have to skip the Feb thread!!

:dust: to those of you still to test. xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*HEAVENLY* so sorry that witch flew in on you Hun! March is up and moving, see you over there!:dust:


----------



## Sholi

heavenly said:


> I'm out!!!
> 
> Won't be testing til early March, so will have to skip the Feb thread!!
> 
> :dust: to those of you still to test. xx

Oh no! I'm really sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ellis0498

Hi all, AF finally got me today. Will have to skip feb due to quite long cycles. See you over in march...well hopefully not as fingers crossed you'll all have your BFP in feb!


----------



## karry1412

Ellis & Heavenly - Sorry to hear AF got you both :hugs: I'll see you on the March thread - I'm lurking already!


----------



## AStellarmom

Matos2010 said:


> I got bfp on weds 1/25/12

Congrats! We have the exact same due date!!


----------



## sdeitrick1

Hey ladies, just stopping in to see how you all are doing!??


----------



## skeet9924

Just a question for you ladies that got a :bfp: did you girls have any moodiness leading up to your bfp .. In 5 or 6 dpo and an so grumpy!!! I just want to rip off everyone's heads!! Lol it's not like me.. Only time I get like this usually is right before af


----------



## sdeitrick1

skeet9924 said:


> Just a question for you ladies that got a :bfp: did you girls have any moodiness leading up to your bfp .. In 5 or 6 dpo and an so grumpy!!! I just want to rip off everyone's heads!! Lol it's not like me.. Only time I get like this usually is right before af

"I just want to rip off everyone's heads!!" :haha: I was like that at 4 dpo and I'm still like that.


----------



## skeet9924

Really?? That's good to know.. I'm hardly ever like this!! I feel so sorry for oh!! I keep jumping down hus throat about everything.. I have to keep taking deep breathes and walk away


----------



## Bella777

skeet9924 said:


> Really?? That's good to know.. I'm hardly ever like this!! I feel so sorry for oh!! I keep jumping down hus throat about everything.. I have to keep taking deep breathes and walk away

I was Exactly like that from about 3-4dpo when I got my bfp, really noticeable and one of my first telltale symptoms! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies!! I actually had some spotting today.. Fx'd it's a good sign and not af starting early to explain the crankiness


----------



## AStellarmom

I was and still am cranky lol. I also had heavy bleeding when I got my BFP for a week. It stopped, numbers have been good and tons of symptoms. Started spotting again today so my RE had me come in. I am 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant with twins! I about fell off the table! She did show me where she could see active bleeding in my uterus. More bloodwork today and another ultrasound Wednesday. Still cannot believe I have 2 babies....even if just for this moment!


----------



## skeet9924

Omg!! That's crazy!! Twins!! I think I would be in crazy shock too!! Oh would faint I'm sure of it!! As of now looks like it was just spotting as there hasn't been anymore since when I wiped!! And today I'm not as cranky.. Thank god!! I think oh was actually excited to go to work this week


----------



## AStellarmom

skeet9924 said:


> Omg!! That's crazy!! Twins!! I think I would be in crazy shock too!! Oh would faint I'm sure of it!! As of now looks like it was just spotting as there hasn't been anymore since when I wiped!! And today I'm not as cranky.. Thank god!! I think oh was actually excited to go to work this week

I think he is still in shock! When the doc told me, I raised my head up and said "what?!" It's still so early and with the bleeding I am trying to remain grounded. We were only trying for one more, but fertility injections are unpredictable! 
My bleeding is gone but this is what happened a few weeks ago. I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck!! I know how freaky spotting can be!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for us!!!


----------



## karry1412

Wow! AStellarmom - twins?? That's amazing! Congratulations! :baby::baby:

skeet9924 - My fingers & toes are crossed for you!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! I'll keep you ladies posted!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*ELLIS* so sorry that AF has flown in, BUT, I will see you over in March!!!:dust:


*ASTELLAR* I can't wait for Wed!!! TWINS!!! WOW!!! CONGRATS!:flower:


*SKEET* I think that moodiness, irritatability is a symptom!!!:dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Mrsmm.. It might be considering I got spotting yesterday!! I'll keep you posted whenever I test., I have a headache and stuffed sinus today!!


----------



## AStellarmom

karry1412 said:


> Wow! AStellarmom - twins?? That's amazing! Congratulations! :baby::baby:
> 
> skeet9924 - My fingers & toes are crossed for you!

I know! It's crazy!! My hubby is still acting crazy since I told him. I can't wait to go again tomorrow and see them again....well, I guess the sacs at this point but you know what I mean!


----------



## AStellarmom

MrsMM24 said:


> *ELLIS* so sorry that AF has flown in, BUT, I will see you over in March!!!:dust:
> 
> 
> *ASTELLAR* I can't wait for Wed!!! TWINS!!! WOW!!! CONGRATS!:flower:
> 
> 
> *SKEET* I think that moodiness, irritatability is a symptom!!!:dust:


It's crazy!! But, now that I have seen that ultrasound, I can't imagine anything else!! I can't wait for tomorrow, either!! Your posts have been double lucky for me!!


----------



## skeet9924

U should post a pic of the ultra sound when u get one!!


----------



## karry1412

Aw definitely!! We'd love to see it!


----------



## AStellarmom

Had my appointment this morning. Both babies are still there! The yolk sacs were both visible too!! He said that next Wednesday I will get pics when there is more to see so I will be sure to share them with everyone!


----------



## babyfeva

Good news! Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## skeet9924

That is amazing !!!! Omg what are your anxiety levels like every time they check?? I know how I felt every time I spotted.. I can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

*ASTELLARMOM* :happydance: YAY! I can't wait to see the 2 of them!


----------



## AStellarmom

skeet9924 said:


> That is amazing !!!! Omg what are your anxiety levels like every time they check?? I know how I felt every time I spotted.. I can't wait to see the pics!!!!

I was super anxious this morning. I was so afraid my 2 little beans wouldn't be there today but they were and bigger than Monday! It's amazing how much happens in 2 days! My RE said heartbeats should be detected next week since I will be 6 weeks. So, I will be a crazy, nervous wreck until then!


----------



## skeet9924

Omg I can imagine!!! After my first mc.. I was scared and will still be scared af every ultra sound


----------



## AStellarmom

skeet9924 said:


> Omg I can imagine!!! After my first mc.. I was scared and will still be scared af every ultra sound

I know what you mean. At my 6 week scan in October 2011, I was told I had an ectopic and would MC. I was devastated. I also MC in October 2007. I am praying this one is different because I have seen the little beans on the screen but not being past that magic mark will make me a hot mess until everything is more certain.


----------



## skeet9924

Oh for sure!! I think I'll panic the whole pregnancy .. 

Well I'm not sure if the spotting I had was ib .. I didn't spot all day then oh and I bd .. And now there is more!! It's still bright and not really like af, but I now have af cramps too .. Im thinking maybe it's just a weird early af


----------



## sdeitrick1

skeet9924 said:


> Oh for sure!! I think I'll panic the whole pregnancy ..
> 
> Well I'm not sure if the spotting I had was ib .. I didn't spot all day then oh and I bd .. And now there is more!! It's still bright and not really like af, but I now have af cramps too .. Im thinking maybe it's just a weird early af

When are you due to test?


----------



## skeet9924

Well af is usually 30-32 days.. Normally 32 lately .. So that's Sunday .. I woke up this morning with nothing on the liner :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

*SKEET9924* FXD that is signs of a BFP!!!:dust:


*ASTELLAR* it is sooo awesome!!! TWINS are doing well! I totally understand your freak out, I am sure that I will as well when I get to your BFP stage!


----------



## skeet9924

I hope so mrsmm.. I tested this morning and bfn.. I spotted a bit yesterday but so far today nothing .. I'll wait until Monday and test again


----------



## karry1412

AStellarmom said:


> Had my appointment this morning. Both babies are still there! The yolk sacs were both visible too!! He said that next Wednesday I will get pics when there is more to see so I will be sure to share them with everyone!

Brilliant news!! I can't wait to see the pics! :happydance:


----------



## AStellarmom

Today was amazing! I got to hear and see both babies heartbeats for the first time! They were 107 and 108. I have attached a picture of my little beans to share!!
 



Attached Files:







Babies.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Lovetoteach86

AStellarmom said:


> Today was amazing! I got to hear and see both babies heartbeats for the first time! They were 107 and 108. I have attached a picture of my little beans to share!!

That is so amazing! Congrats :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

AStellarmom said:


> Today was amazing! I got to hear and see both babies heartbeats for the first time! They were 107 and 108. I have attached a picture of my little beans to share!!

Oooh looking good!! Congrats xx


----------



## lillichloe

wow so amazing! congrats!!


----------



## skeet9924

Wow!!! That's so amazing!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## 28329

Aww beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful!


----------



## Leinzlove

AStellarmom said:


> Today was amazing! I got to hear and see both babies heartbeats for the first time! They were 107 and 108. I have attached a picture of my little beans to share!!

So precious! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## karry1412

AStellarmom said:


> Today was amazing! I got to hear and see both babies heartbeats for the first time! They were 107 and 108. I have attached a picture of my little beans to share!!

That is so amazing!! You must be so excited!! :baby::baby:


----------



## MrsMM24

*ASTELLARMOM* Oh I remember your TTC journey with me in the threads, I am extremely happy for you! That scan is beyond beautiful! I cannot wait to hear much much more from your twins.... I am also going to jump in with an assumption, maybe 2 boys???? :flower:


----------



## Jewls48

Beautiful scan! Congrats!


----------



## Jai Me

Congrats! That's so awesome!!! Twins!!! Best Wishes to you!!!


----------



## almosthere

MrsMM24 said:


> *ASTELLARMOM* Oh I remember your TTC journey with me in the threads, I am extremely happy for you! That scan is beyond beautiful! I cannot wait to hear much much more from your twins.... I am also going to jump in with an assumption, maybe 2 boys???? :flower:

hi ladies I am back! And congrats to all new bfps and twins woohoo! And omgsh mrsmm24 is tht. Bfp I spy on ur siggy. Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*ALMOST* how are you Hun? Welcome back to us! And YES, OMG, that is a BFP!!!


----------



## almosthere

woohoo still so happy for you are your wife! I am doing okay, ovulated a week sooner than usual so very excited about that! March 11th will be my official 6 month mark of ttc so crazy!


----------



## MrsMM24

*ALMOST* that is crazy, but all in due time, when you see those sticky dark pink lines this March, you will be over the moon, happy and not realize that those 6 months were ever relevent!:dust: FXD for you hun!


----------



## Queen Bee.

congrats MRSMM.


----------



## MrsMM24

*QUEEN* How are you Hun? Thank you so much! I hope this gives everyone some hope, it being 34 cycles later and not BFP till AF was late! :dust:


----------



## Queen Bee.

Im good, just having a bit of a break from things.
so happy for you! 
Keep me updated on everything :D


----------



## PrincessTaz

Oh WOW, massive congratulations MrsMM24. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

*PRINCESS* Thanks!!! I am nervously excited! I want fora sticky bean soooo much1! Come by the thread and check things out. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...9-dragon-babies-2012-dec-apr-2012-bfps-8.html

*QUEEN* I will DEFINITELY keep you updated!:dust:


*AFM...* Not much, just hanging in till we can get the scan in March. DW would like to get a few digis to help me keep piece of mind and watch the weeks increase... I think we are going to get some this evening while DD is at karate. I hope everyone is well and has a wonderful weekend, full of preparing for baby, :sort TWWs, sex: :test: and :bfp:s :dust::dust:


----------



## AStellarmom

MRSMM24!!!!! Yay!! I am so happy for you! You have been amazing through some tough times and it is coming 'round for you!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------

